# Sticky  And what are you currently reading?



## bobss

I've always been somewhat interested in what members are currently reading, Black Library-wise; those whom are reading novels others have not read and so forth. Not dissmilar to a review-thread, just... _far_ more succinct. 

As for myself, I finished _Deus Sanguinius_ this morning and started _Hunt For Voldorious_ barely an hour ago:victory: You guys?


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Your mommas back tattoo :wink: cause she like it like that :ireful2:

in related news however, I have been steadily getting through 'Redemption Corps' liking it so far.

Grish


----------



## the.alleycat.uk

I'm currently reading the Hyperion Cantos after having it recommended. Last BL was the enforcer omnibus the other week.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

bobss said:


> As for myself, I started _Hunt For Voldorious_ barely an hour ago:victory: You guys?


Same here. Started it this morning after finishing Joe Abercrombie's _The Blade Itself,_ which I highly recommend, by the way.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86

finally got round to starting emperors mercy which i got last christmas (had many books to read ) lol after that it will be nemesis


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

The Last new book I read was The Ultramarines omnibus back in September, however I have re-read several other books (including _Salamander,_ _Helsreach_ and _Soul Hunter_. As I enjoyed the Ultramarines Omnibus I plan on buying _The Killing Ground_, _Courage and Honour_ and _The Chapter's Due_ as soon as can find three or four more pounds.


----------



## bobss

Khorne's Fist said:


> Same here. Started it this morning after finishing Joe Abercrombie's _The Blade Itself,_ which I highly recommend, by the way.


I recommend Joe Abercrombie's _Before They Are Hanged_. A great trilogy, I've read it a little while ago :laugh:


----------



## jasonpittman

I'm reading Courage and Honour at the moment but have just finished 13th Legion which was a big dispointment


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Im ridiculously behind on my BL reading (around 6 or 7 novels unread sitting on my shelf), I havn't read a full BL novel since Nemesis back in early July. Since then I've only managed to digest a few short stories from _Fear the Alien_. Havn't really been in a reading mood the last few months, I imagine I will be moreso as we move back into winter though!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Im ridiculously behind on my BL reading (around 6 or 7 novels unread sitting on my shelf), I havn't read a full BL novel since Nemesis back in early July. Since then I've only managed to digest a few short stories from _Fear the Alien_. Havn't really been in a reading mood the last few months, I imagine I will be moreso as we move back into winter though!


blasphemer...

I on the other hand, am currently reading First Heretic, and Salamander at the same time. Simply skimming Salamander, as i realized i hadn't read it when i was sent the internals for Firedrake. so i have to brush up. First Heretic is DEEP! really awesome insight into the warring mind of Lorgar and his utter desperation. 

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night

the.alleycat.uk said:


> I'm currently reading the Hyperion Cantos after having it recommended. Last BL was the enforcer omnibus the other week.


Watch out for The Shrike!



Commissar Ploss said:


> Blasphemer...
> 
> I on the other hand, am currently reading First Heretic, and Salamander at the same time. Simply skimming Salamander, as i realized i hadn't read it when i was sent the internals for Firedrake. so i have to brush up. First Heretic is DEEP! really awesome insight into the warring mind of Lorgar and his utter desperation.
> 
> CP


Damn you!, I want _The First Heretic_.

Im taking a break from Black Library for a bit. Ive got other books piling up. Right now im reading Terry Goodkind's _Stone of Tears_, after that I don't know. I like to choose my books when I need them and leave my schedule open.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH

Commissar Ploss said:


> I on the other hand, am currently reading First Heretic, and Salamander at the same time. Simply skimming Salamander, as i realized i hadn't read it when i was sent the internals for Firedrake. so i have to brush up. First Heretic is DEEP! really awesome insight into the warring mind of Lorgar and his utter desperation.
> 
> CP


Must..get ...First...Hertic. Ploss how much for your copy..300?...400?...a kidney? Currantly im on _Fear the alien_ just finshed the faces story...god was that weird. So far my favoritue is _Mistress Baedas Gift_ it gives a nice insight on the DE.


----------



## TheAbominableDan

I'm nearly half way through Angels of Darkness. Pretty solid so far. I hadn't read through a 40k novel in quite some time before this. I kept picking ones that I ended up disliking and dropping them pretty quick.


----------



## Arcangel

Just finished reading "Hellforged" the most recent and 4th Novel based on the Soul Drinkers Chapter. I have to say..I was much more impressed with this novel than I was with the first Trilogy...I read the Soul Drinkers Omnibus a while back and bascially was left with.."Meh" I really don't care for a renegade chapter of mutated Astartes much.
I gave "Hellforged" a chance and I am glad I did...all I can say is...Renegade Astartes, Mechanicum/Archmagos' and Necrons...Oh My!! 

I am also currently reading Gaunts Ghosts "The Founding" Omnibus, "The Inqusition War Omnibus" as well as "Heroes of The Space Marines"


----------



## Khorne's Fist

bobss said:


> I recommend Joe Abercrombie's _Before They Are Hanged_. A great trilogy, I've read it a little while ago :laugh:


I have the next two, and can't wait to read them, but I have _Courage and Honour, The Hunt for Voldorious,_ and _Empire_ to read, so they'll have to hang on for a bit.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Just started the Gaunts Ghosts seires, just starting Ghostmaker now. Loving it at the moment, the characters are all massively likeable (even rawne!) only downside is i can't but it down! literally my entire weekend has almost gone into reading through it


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Angel of Blood said:


> literally my entire weekend has almost gone into reading through it


I can think of worse ways to spend a weekend.:victory:


----------



## Barnster

Currently I'm working my way through the 3rd eisenhorn book, if reading eisenhorn could ever be paired with the word work......


----------



## RudeAwakening79

Just finished NEMESIS(which was awesome) and I'm now reading FEAR THE ALIEN. The salamander story is great, cant' wait to get started in Firedrake.

Next in line is the HUNT FOR VOLDORIUS.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Lord of the Night said:


> Right now im reading Terry Goodkind's _Stone of Tears_, after that I don't know. I like to choose my books when I need them and leave my schedule open.


Please, spare yourself. The first few books of that series (i.e. "The Sword That Makes You Angry") are decent...but beyond that, it degenerates into Terry Goodkind's platform for ranting against socialism and drooling over Ayn Rand's _Atlas Shrugged_. It's really not worth the necessary investment of time in the long run, if you ask me.

Still, you're free to live your life as you please and read whatever books you will. Just...I did try to warn you.

As for myself? I just finished reading _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ for school. Not sure what I'll be moving on to, just yet.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Mossy Toes said:


> Please, spare yourself. The first few books of that series (i.e. "The Sword That Makes You Angry") are decent...but beyond that, it degenerates into Terry Goodkind's platform for ranting against socialism and drooling over Ayn Rand's _Atlas Shrugged_. It's really not worth the necessary investment of time in the long run, if you ask me.
> 
> Still, you're free to live your life as you please and read whatever books you will. Just...I did try to warn you.
> 
> As for myself? I just finished reading _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ for school. Not sure what I'll be moving on to, just yet.


Ive read extracts of the later books in the series, I think their great. _Sword of Truth_ is an excellent fantasy series, but your opinion is your choice.


----------



## Insurance

i am just finishing up the traitor's hand (ciaphas cain). i'm probably going to read lord of the night this week. i still can't decide if i want to start gaunt's ghosts or the ultramarines after that.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Insurance said:


> i'm probably going to read lord of the night this week.


You'll enjoy that  its a great book. Ties in well with _Soul Hunter_ in parts as well if you've read that, and if not reading it after would be a wise move.


----------



## texcuda

Horus Rising with Fallen Gods close behind:biggrin:


----------



## dark angel

False Gods* :grin:

Currently, I'm reading my first venture into Fantasy, the Vampire Wars omnibus by Steven Savile. And I am hooked. I haven't been able to put it down since I started it last night, and have eat my way through _Death's Cold Kiss_, _Inheritance_ and _The Court Of The Crimson Queen_.


----------



## Yllib Enaz

Im slowly reading fear the alien, alternating a short story from that with a Harry Potter novel. So far so good.


----------



## Samu3

Barnster said:


> Currently I'm working my way through the 3rd eisenhorn book, if reading eisenhorn could ever be paired with the word work......


Personally, I finished it a while back and I believe that, that has to be one of the Best Series to ever come out of the BL (Go Dan Abbnet!) Ravenor is after it which is also worth the read.

Right Know however Im going through PlanetKill which is good Rebel winter is next in line.


----------



## Lord of the Night

dark angel said:


> False Gods* :grin:
> 
> Currently, I'm reading my first venture into Fantasy, the Vampire Wars omnibus by Steven Savile. And I am hooked. I haven't been able to put it down since I started it last night, and have eat my way through _Death's Cold Kiss_, _Inheritance_ and _The Court Of The Crimson Queen_.


Welcome to the Old World DA, ive got _Vampire Wars_ but I haven't read it yet. Planning to get around to it soon.


----------



## callred

just finished nemisis and have legends of the space marines lined up next :victory:


----------



## March of Time

I've just started reading Zombieslayer,then its Defenders of the Imperium next.


----------



## sethgabriel1990

just finished hunt for voldorius today, (had a day off work) and picked up the 1st space wolf anthology for the 100th time. I thought voldorius was good, but thought that the raven guard should have had more page-time, but yeah was a good read!


----------



## space cowboy

Recently Finished - Fear the Alien
Currently Reading - Hunt for Voldorius
In the queue - The Word Bearer Trilogy
Jumping to the front when it is released - First Heretic


----------



## Commissar Ploss

space cowboy said:


> Jumping to the front when it is released - First Heretic


you're going to enjoy it.


----------



## Boc

Commissar Ploss said:


> you're going to enjoy it.


First off, damn you and your references! So jealous  Glad to know it's good though, that's for certain.

Recently finished: Cadian Blood
Currently reading: Black Tide
Next up: Hunt for Voldorius/The First Heretic


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> First off, damn you and your references!


that was no reference. that was an ORDER!! :ireful2:

ta! :biggrin:

CP


----------



## shaantitus

Reading the entire hh series again. Up to the end of legion at the moment. Will start the next one when i get home.


----------



## bobss

_Hunt For Voldorius_ for me, still: All I can say thus far is wow, I just love Hoare's writing style and I have just read the Chapter introducing the Raven Guard... and a rather infamous Captain at that *Winks*

_Legion_, _Cadian Blood_, _Firedrake_ and _The First Heretic _cominng up!


----------



## Shadow Walker

not BL but still wh40k - Deathwatch RPG core rulebook. excellent for fluff fanatics like me.


----------



## Lord of the Night

I wanna get that game. Looks excellent, never played an RPG like it before but i'd like to learn.


----------



## Boc

Commissar Ploss said:


> that was no reference. that was an ORDER!! :ireful2:


Very well, then! I will go and do as commanded... luckily for me at least my wife doesn't realize how much money I've spent on the expansion of my BL collection over the deployment 
:smoke:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

bobss: Legion is actually pretty good, nice twists in there.

On the other note, I've just ordered The Killing Ground, Courage and Honour & The Chapter's Due from Amazon.


----------



## Lord of the Night

I should be getting £60 this Friday, once I do im ordering the following. _The First Heretic_, _Firedrake_, _Farseer_, _Sabbat Worlds_ anthology (though if I win CP's contest then no need :grin, _Bloodline_ and _Blood Pact_.


----------



## space cowboy

Commissar Ploss said:


> you're going to enjoy it.


I would expect so. I don't think I've read any of ADB's stuff that I haven't enjoyed.


----------



## sethgabriel1990

anyone recommend me some space marine books? Ive got all the space wolf, ultramarines, soul drinkers, blood ravens and salamander ones, as well as sons of dorn, soul hunter, descent of angels hunt for voldorius, horus rising. So yeah, any suggestions on SM novels?


----------



## sethgabriel1990

*loyal or chaos space marines (sorry for the double post)


----------



## Lord of the Night

sethgabriel1990 said:


> Anyone recommend me some space marine books? Ive got all the space wolf, ultramarines, soul drinkers, blood ravens and salamander ones, as well as sons of dorn, soul hunter, descent of angels hunt for voldorius, horus rising. So yeah, any suggestions on SM novels?


Try to dig up copies of _Dark Apostle_, _Dark Disciple_ and _Dark Creed_. The Word Bearers series is the greatest Chaos Space Marine writing out there, blows away McNeill's Iron Warriors and whatever other Chaos Marines have had bit parts in novels. The author Anthony Reynolds is excellent, and he gives the Dark Eldar the best portrayal they've ever had.

The only other Traitor Marine series that is better is the Night Lords, and I don't count them as CSMs.


----------



## sethgabriel1990

thanks buddy, i'll have a scout round for them! Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## Shadow Walker

try Helsreach by Aaron Dembski-Bowden from Space Marines Battles series. It is about Black Templars.


----------



## sethgabriel1990

ah cool, dont know much about the black templars


----------



## Commissar Ploss

If you are into the Flesh Tearers, which i would assume by the look of you avatar, you can't go wrong by picking up the Print On Demand title: _The Book of Blood_. It is a compilation of works regarding the Blood Angels and their successor chapters. There is a short story within by Mr. Dembski-Bowden about the Flesh Tearers in there.

CP


----------



## darkreever

Lord of the Night said:


> Try to dig up copies of _Dark Apostle_, _Dark Disciple_ and _Dark Creed_. The Word Bearers series is the greatest Chaos Space Marine writing out there, blows away McNeill's Iron Warriors and whatever other Chaos Marines have had bit parts in novels. The author Anthony Reynolds is excellent, and he gives the Dark Eldar the best portrayal they've ever had.


Please, the Word Bearers series is good, I will give you that, but a Lord of the Night and Storm of Iron they are not.

In the end, Marduk and his forces barely ever got much done, and even with the entire fleet in the third one they managed to fall flat on their feet. At least Sahaal managed to bring a hive to its knee's all by his lonesome before the Night Lords showed up, and the Iron Warriors showed just how good they are at what they do.

It wasn't a build up of victory and triumphant only to fail at the last second. Even the much praised Soul Hunter didn't allow itself to fall into that little trap.



Lord of the Night said:


> The only other Traitor Marine series that is better is the Night Lords, and I don't count them as CSMs.


Well you certainly can't count them as loyalists, and they aren't a renegade chapter. Chaos marines are a catch all term of the traitor legions and renegade marines, so even though you might not want to include them in that name, the Night Lords are indeed chaos marines. Some might fight for themselves, but that has not stopped an equal amount or even a majority to turn to chaos in one form or another.


What am I reading right now? After some deliberation the choice has been made, and I am off to read the adventures of my favorite vampire as she encounters an ancient evil: Drachenfels.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

darkreever said:


> What am I reading right now? After some deliberation the choice has been made, and I am off to read the adventures of my favorite vampire as she encounters an ancient evil: Drachenfels.


ah, Genevieve. classic. 

CP


----------



## Turkeyspit

Considering my B-day is just around the corner, I'll be getting some new books to devour.

Currently reading: _Horus Rising_ (re-read)
Soon to be reading: _Hunt for Voldorius_, followed by the _Blood Angels Omni_


----------



## Lord of the Night

darkreever said:


> Please, the Word Bearers series is good, I will give you that, but a Lord of the Night and Storm of Iron they are not.
> 
> In the end, Marduk and his forces barely ever got much done, and even with the entire fleet in the third one they managed to fall flat on their feet. At least Sahaal managed to bring a hive to its knee's all by his lonesome before the Night Lords showed up, and the Iron Warriors showed just how good they are at what they do.
> 
> It wasn't a build up of victory and triumphant only to fail at the last second. Even the much praised Soul Hunter didn't allow itself to fall into that little trap.


I didn't say _Lord of the Night_, I said _Storm of Iron_.

Thats because if Marduk and the 34th Host had succeeded then the Imperium of Man might have toppled. In _Dark Apostle_ they did were victorious despite some setbacks, in _Dark Disciple_ they were successful in their pursuits, but the battle against the Tyranids wasn't winnable, and in _Dark Creed_ they did quite well despite everything against them but in the end their loss was inevitable, otherwise it might have well been the end of the Imperium.



darkreever said:


> Well you certainly can't count them as loyalists, and they aren't a renegade chapter. Chaos marines are a catch all term of the traitor legions and renegade marines, so even though you might not want to include them in that name, the Night Lords are indeed chaos marines. Some might fight for themselves, but that has not stopped an equal amount or even a majority to turn to chaos in one form or another.


Thats how the Imperium groups them. To them any Space Marine that doesn't serve the Emperor serves the Chaos Gods. The Night Lords do not as a whole so I don't count them amongst the Chaos Space Marines, rather I count them as Renegade Marines. And until we get some kind of confirmation there isn't any way to tell how many Night Lords have turned, we know that Krieg Acerbus had at least 200 Chaos Night Lords but so far we haven't seen any evidence that another group of Chaos Night Lords on that scale or even close to it exists.


----------



## Mr_Darkness

I'm almost done with _Nemesis_ and then I'll read _Eisenhorn_. I bought _The Lost_, _The Ultramarines Omnibus_, and _The Soul Drinker's Omnibus_ before the summer expecting to read at least one of them, but never got around to it.


----------



## Neural Misfit

-Skitters in from a hole in the ceiling.-

I smelled a "What are you reading page?" Had to come stick my nose into it. Mwahaha; I love these kinds of threads, it's always fun to throw myself into them. Okay, reading list..

I'm busy reading the _Word Bearers_ novels. Oh god, I love those things. Love love _love_. Which is amusingly amazing because the Word Bearers Legion is one of the ones I don't like all that much.

I'm currently rereading all of these, just so you know;

- The _Malus Darkblade_ chronicles. Ooooo, I do love these books. So salaciously dark and twisted and just bloody with enough Machiavellian twists that they're addictive.
- The _Ravenor_ trilogy. I need to go pick up the omnibus. :l My copy of Ravenor Returned is in storage and I have no idea WHERE it is.
- The _Eisenhorn_ trilogy. One of my favorite of favorite trilogies. There's so many moments where I either crack up or tear up thanks to the novels. (Like with Bequin's relationship with Eisenhorn.. -Sniff.-)
- _The Saint_. Second of the Ghosts omnibuses. 

.. Can you tell I'm an Abnett fan?


----------



## SnoopyChicken

im currently reading Horus Rising although ive actually got 3 series on the go: horus heresy, gotrek and felix and space wolves


----------



## Zodd

Just finished " Fear The Alien ". Currently reading " Temple of The Serpent " .
Next would be " Hunt for Voldorius ", but " Bloodline " is on its way, so that could change rather soon. And as an ongoing project, i am working my way through the Horus Heresy. At the moment it is " Mechanicum " and are those Marsians some wicked ones ? :spiteful:


----------



## bobss

Well, since I made this thread, I've nearly finished _Hunt For Voldorius_, which I consider fantastic, and certainly the best Space Marine Battle novel, thus far; if one were to judge the novel purely upon its genhanced Protagonists (I would accept_ Helsreach_, with its Legio and Guardsmen characters would surpass it, although the Raven Guard are fantasticaly portrayed...)

And, with orders placed for _Firedrake_ and _The First Heretic_, I've got _Legends of the Space Marines[/I and a mountain of Manga to read before:grin:_


----------



## Lord of the Night

Im waiting for _Firedrake_, _The First Heretic_ and _Sabbat Worlds_ to arrive.

Hunt for Voldorius is good but not the best. _Helsreach_, _Hunt for Voldorius_, _Rynn's World_. That is the order from best to last. I just want _Fall of Damnos_ to be released, its gonna be epic.


----------



## bobss

Lord of the Night said:


> Im waiting for _Firedrake_, _The First Heretic_ and _Sabbat Worlds_ to arrive.
> 
> Hunt for Voldorius is good but not the best. _Helsreach_, _Hunt for Voldorius_, _Rynn's World_. That is the order from best to last. I just want _Fall of Damnos_ to be released, its gonna be epic.


In *your* opinion, of course, whom is the equal of all other Heresy deviants who deign to share theirs. Yes, not only is the cover-Art very impressive for _Fall of Damnos_, but it is also having the scarcely-written `Crons as antagonists and shall be penned by Kyme, who is certainly one of my top authors.


----------



## Lord of the Night

True its my opinion but im also going by the reviews, opinions and general response that ive read here on Heresy and some other forums. Most agree that _Helsreach_ is the best Space Marines Battles novel, _Hunt for Voldorius_ is a good second, and _Rynn's World_ is the third with mixed response, some like it, some don't.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

My copy of _The Chapter's Due_ arrived yesterday, but unfortuantly Amazon have only dispatched _The Killing Ground_ and _Courage and Honour_ on the same day that TCD arrived, so I'm going to have to wait until they get here (hopefully Monday) so I can start reading them. I'll post a pic of my whole BL collection once they arrive in one of the other threads.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Cool. Im behind on my Ultramarines, I need to get _The Killing Ground_, _Courage and Honour_, _The Chapter's Due_, and buy a new copy of the Ultramarines omnibus. So I need to buy the entire series.


----------



## Shadow Walker

re-reading The Thousand Sons. still the best of all HH.


----------



## Daz

I recently read Horus rising and False Gods. I was hyped to get onto the third in the series, but found a copy of Faith and Fire, so I had to buy and read that asap. Sadly I've been pretty busy lately, so it's been on hold for a while. After that, my stack is just a bunch of random HH books, no particular order, and the Enforcer omnibus. When the BL digital comes out, I'll probably spend a small fortune there and sell half of my current ones. Which is what I'm doing with as many of my books as I can...


----------



## Davidicus 40k

_Soul Drinkers Omnibus_, but I'm waiting for the Sabbat Worlds Anthology.


----------



## Malak Falco

Reading Death or Glory

Thoroughly amused and entertained so far.

Beingstuck in an escape pod for three weeks wit hJurgen. 


......


........It's a testament to Cain's self control that he didn't find a way to space his aid, or strap him down and douse with disinfectant or something similar for the smell.


----------



## Doelago

Just finished the "Liber Chaotica" a few days ago, and now I am thinking of what to pick up next...


1000 post! Yay!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Congrats Doelago, have some +rep for your 1000th post.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Oooh, Liber Chaotica. A delightful romp through some fairly colorful vistas.


----------



## Doelago

Lord of the Night said:


> Congrats Doelago, have some +rep for your 1000th post.


Thank you Lord of the Night!


----------



## bobss

_Legends of the Space Marines_, _Hell Night _by Nick Kyme imperticular; Got a little bored of the prose and slow-pace, so started reading a delightful, if a little ''Adult'' Manga called _Black Bird_. Magic and the generic Japanese shizz for want of a more suitable noun...


----------



## World Eater XII

Gonna start reading _fear the alien_ when it turns up from amazon!


----------



## Baron Spikey

Reading that myself, only up to _Prometheus Requiem_- it further cements my dislike of Kyme's short stories. I thought _Hell Night_ was a disgrace and this story so far makes me think of whiny 10 year olds in armour rather than Space Marines (or even adults).

His novels are better but not by enough for him to even be allowed to look at my Top 10 BL authors list.


----------



## Brother Emund

Going back over my HH books again. Just finished _Mechanicum_ and am about to start _Decent of Angels_. Currently about 20 pages into _Nemesis_.. not overly impressed with it at the moment but its early days.
Do anyone of you think they will bring out another HH book about the retaking of Mars?


----------



## World Eater XII

Got _Nemesis_ to read after then gonna listen to _throne of lies_.

First new books ive bought in a dam long time!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Baron Spikey said:


> Reading that myself, only up to _Prometheus Requiem_- it further cements my dislike of Kyme's short stories. I thought _Hell Night_ was a disgrace and this story so far makes me think of whiny 10 year olds in armour rather than Space Marines (or even adults).
> 
> His novels are better but not by enough for him to even be allowed to look at my Top 10 BL authors list.


_Prometheus Requiem_ isn't the best of them but I thought_ Hell Night_ was very good, had an excellent twist and showed the good side of the Salamanders when they try to stop the Commissar executing his own men for no reason.

The best stories in Fear the Alien though are _The Core_ and _Mistress Baeda's Gift_.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

My other UM books arrived today, woo-hoo! So yeah, I'll post the pic up of my collection as soon as I can get a camera.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Lord of the Night said:


> The best stories in Fear the Alien though are _The Core_ and _Mistress Baeda's Gift_.


_The Core_ yes. _Mistress Baeda's Gift_ no. It did absolutley nothing to capture the nature of the Dark Eldar.

I'm currently just eagering awaiting the delivery of _The First Heretic_, this is the longest I've waited for a book since pre-ordering directly from the BL site on the first day available.


----------



## CaptainLoken

Reading the Thousand sons at the moment really enjoying it so far


----------



## Brother Emund

CaptainLoken said:


> Reading the Thousand sons at the moment really enjoying it so far


A good book, one of my favourates...:read:


----------



## Eeveria

I am currently curling up in the evenings with The Horus Heresy sagas.
At this very moment I am just sneaking a couple of chapters of False Gods.

I quite like the fact that the authors differ throughout the different series, in a way it is a way of getting a different view point, a differing account of the events and loyalties. I have been told that Dan is the man  but there are so many books within the BL that I hope to discover some more little gems of talent too.I think for that reason I am looking forward to reading A Thousand Sons and Prospero Burns as a duology that will give accounts of the same story. 

Should keep me out of trouble for a little while anyway


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I am currently reading the sixth book of the Ultramarines novel - _The Chapter's Due_. Loved _The Killing Ground_ and _Courage and Honour_.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

thread stuck.

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night

Since they've just been shipped as soon as they arrive ill be reading _The First Heretic_. YAHOO!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

my review for First Heretic should be up soon. 

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I am reading the second book in _The Lost_, known as _His Last Command_. Great Gaunt's Ghosts book .


----------



## Lord of the Night

Currently reading _The First Heretic_..... *ITS BLOODY AWESOME!!!*


----------



## bobss

Lord of the Night said:


> Currently reading _The First Heretic_..... *ITS BLOODY AWESOME!!!*


Cain The Betrayer spoilt that for me last night, but... ''spoilt'' is more used as a euphemism for ''Catalysitic spoiler-bomb of bloody-minded, fanboyistical, fluff-and-mind-fucking epicness'':grin:

As for me? I'm reading -from Black Library- _The Killing Ground _after reading Bane_of_King's review (And of course, Darkreever's critisisms) and for Manga (As I always read that too...) Bleach 32... which is epic... except its pictures... so...

*Flees*


----------



## Lord of the Night

bobss said:


> Cain The Betrayer spoilt that for me last night, but... ''spoilt'' is more used as a euphemism for ''Catalysitic spoiler-bomb of bloody-minded, fanboyistical, fluff-and-mind-fucking epicness'':grin:
> 
> As for me? I'm reading -from Black Library- _The Killing Ground _after reading Bane_of_King's review (And of course, Darkreever's critisisms) and for Manga (As I always read that too...) Bleach 32... which is epic... except its pictures... so...
> 
> *Flees*


Ill be finishing it within the next two hours. Expect a review promptly.


----------



## darkreever

Currently working my way through Warrior Brood, and I do mean working my way through this thing. Of 251 pages I must be around 170 or so; absolutely plowing through this thing. (Note: not blazing through this thing to finish it by any means, all-in-all taking my sweet time, its just not that long a book all said and done.)


----------



## Lord of the Night

darkreever said:


> Currently working my way through Warrior Brood, and I do mean working my way through this thing. Of 251 pages I must be around 170 or so; absolutely plowing through this thing.


Yeah ive done that twice. Once with _Dark Creed_, spent six hours without putting it down, and now with _The First Heretic_, ive only put it down once because I had school.


----------



## darkreever

Now one of my biggest concerns is quickly becoming: what do I read next? Have my thoughts on a few things, including a mystery choice, just unsure what I want to do at this time.


----------



## Lord of the Night

darkreever said:


> Now one of my biggest concerns is quickly becoming: what do I read next? Have my thoughts on a few things, including a mystery choice, just unsure what I want to do at this time.


Well in about two hours my review for _The First Heretic_ will be up, perhaps that will add to your choice.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I have to get First Heretic, Firedrake, Blood Pact, Hunt for Voldorious, Fear the Alien and Sabbat Worlds. Bloody hell I'm behind. Anyone want to lend me some money?


----------



## newt_e

Just finished Blood Ravens.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Lord of the Night said:


> Well in about two hours my review for _The First Heretic_ will be up, perhaps that will add to your choice.


I'm a little behind on mine. what with all the personal shit going down in my life... ugh...

currently reading: _Bloodline_

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey

Finished _Fear the Alien_ and just got _Hunt for Voldorius_ through the post with _Sword of Justice_ due to arrive tomorrow...Hunt it is then.


----------



## darkreever

Lord of the Night said:


> Well in about two hours my review for _The First Heretic_ will be up, perhaps that will add to your choice.


Nope, I can tell you right now it will not. Since I'll likely be tossing a review up for whatever I read, I will be reading something not hot off the line, as is my thing at this time. (I mean come on, _Ravenor_, _Blood Royal_, _Drachenfels_, and _Warrior Brood_? Not even close to the newer crop of books by a long shot.)


I'm thinking maybe _Sons of Dorn_, _Storm of Iron_, _Space Wolf_, _Trollslayer_, _Valnir's Bane, _or the mystery choice. With Valnir's Bane and Sons of Dorn dueling for first choice at this time.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Not read _Valnir's Bane_ myself so I vote that one.


----------



## Lord of the Night

darkreever said:


> Nope, I can tell you right now it will not. Since I'll likely be tossing a review up for whatever I read, I will be reading something not hot off the line, as is my thing at this time. (I mean come on, _Ravenor_, _Blood Royal_, _Drachenfels_, and _Warrior Brood_? Not even close to the newer crop of books by a long shot.)
> 
> 
> I'm thinking maybe _Sons of Dorn_, _Storm of Iron_, _Space Wolf_, _Trollslayer_, _Valnir's Bane, _or the mystery choice. With Valnir's Bane and Sons of Dorn dueling for first choice at this time.


Ah well, I hope you will read _The First Heretic_ at some point in the future, its too amazing to not read.

On that note my review is up. Please read, comment and enjoy. Now onto _Firedrake_ for me.


----------



## World Eater XII

Im tempted to start the salamander books but i find tsu'gan is way to much of a asshole.


----------



## darkreever

Lord of the Night said:


> Ah well, I hope you will read _The First Heretic_ at some point in the future, its too amazing to not read.


Yes, as soon as I get around to picking up and reading through Fallen Angels and then Nemesis.


World Eater, you know, personally I rather liked Tsu'gan myself. Despite everything he seems to evolve and change the most, is not as protected by mystical plot-armour like Dak'ir, and has a sense of earned arrogance about him that draws you away from him while his actions draw you in.


----------



## brujahonly

*Ciaphas Cain III - Traitor's Hand.*

No better WH books have ever been written by anyone.


----------



## World Eater XII

Fair point reever, i have just bought the first book in series.

So will try and give it a good effort.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Reading _Firedrake_ now, its pretty good so far.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Finally got _The First Heretic_ this morning, I hate reading with a hangover though


----------



## polynike

Just finished the Inquisition War (did not like it). Nemesis (not the best of the HH so far) and now im currently reading The Hunt for Voldorius.


----------



## polynike

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Finally got _The First Heretic_ this morning, I hate reading with a hangover though


Did you get that on preorder CoE? Ill be in UK next month when it will surely be in the GW shop i frequent in Cheltenham!


----------



## darkreever

Due to an error, it would appear I either misplaced or did not take Valnir's Bane with me. So guess its on to a book not on the list, Nightbringer by McNeill


----------



## Baron Spikey

polynike said:


> Just finished the Inquisition War (did not like it). Nemesis (not the best of the HH so far) and now im currently reading The Hunt for Voldorius.


Your going to be disappointed 3 for 3 then...

Currently reading_ Sword of Justice_, very good book that well deserves a read.


----------



## Arcangel

Currently reading "Helsreach" and the second Gaunts Ghost Omnibus "The Saint"


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

polynike said:


> Did you get that on preorder CoE? Ill be in UK next month when it will surely be in the GW shop i frequent in Cheltenham!


Yeah direct BL Pre-order. You pay more, but its worth getting it weeks before official release.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

currently reading _Triumff, Her Majesty's Hero_ by Abnett. 60 pages in and i've already laughed ridiculously many times. 

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey

Just finished _Sword of Justice_ and wow. Chris Wraight has in only 2 books (that I've read at least) hooked me as one of my favoured WHF writers, if C.L Werner can do even half the job with Wulfrik the Wander as Chris did with Ludwig Schwarzhelm then I'll be picking up the next Warhammer Heroes book as well. Though I'll still be looking forwards to _Sword of Vengeance_ even more as it's the sequel to _Sword of Justice_, focusing on the more arrogant, aristocratic Kurt Helborg.


----------



## jasonbob

Chris Wraight has 4 books 

Swords of Justice
Iron Company
Masters of Magic 
Dark Storm Gathering (If you count the age of reckoning online books)

As for me I just finished reading Zombieslayer and am now reading the little Island of Blood companion novel


----------



## Chris Wraight

Thanks Baron Spikey - glad you enjoyed the read. You might be interested to know that Sword of Vengeance has just gone off to the printers, so not long now until the actual book emerges...


----------



## jasonbob

How is Battle of the Fang coming along I'm looking forward to it as I like your Fantasy work and am interested to see your take of 40k


----------



## WinZip

Currently reading the Grey Knights omnibus by Ben Counter


----------



## Darkblade

Just finished 'Soul Hunter' and 'Blood and Iron'


----------



## World Eater XII

So what did you think of soulhunter Dark?


----------



## jasonbob

Darkblade said:


> Just finished 'Soul Hunter' and 'Blood and Iron'


What is Blood and Iron I am not familiar with it


----------



## Chris Wraight

jasonbob said:


> How is Battle of the Fang coming along I'm looking forward to it as I like your Fantasy work and am interested to see your take of 40k


Ask me in a week's time - it'll be finished by then. Oh yes. :blush:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Chris Wraight said:


> Ask me in a week's time - it'll be finished by then. Oh yes. :blush:


Awesome.

Death to Fenris!, and the Dogs of Russ!


----------



## The Crimson King

Almost finished _Salamander_, great read so far.


----------



## dark angel

Fatherland and various other novels, at the moment. I can't get into the right reading mood, so I have a long list of half-read novels, but Fatherland certainly makes you want to shout out Sieg Heil..


----------



## Darkblade

jasonbob said:


> What is Blood and Iron I am not familiar with it


http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer-40000/Flesh-and-Iron.html
Flesh and Iron, sorry >S


----------



## Darkblade

World Eater XII said:


> So what did you think of soulhunter Dark?


Seeing as heresy chewwed up my mini-review thing twice already, i am going to keep it really short >P

+ The chaos marines act like humans instead of the popular "we are borg, we are legion" or the permanent BLOOD DEATH MURDER- rage most writers like chaos marines to be. A nice refreshment
+ Story has a nice even pace. Not like some other stories, that trend to have up and down moments
+ Humour, joking marines? sweet!
- Some facepalm worthy moments, with on top the meeting of the 2 dreadnoughts was very, very cliche
- Forced ending that makes no sense other then paving a way for an sequel.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Darkblade said:


> Seeing as heresy chewwed up my mini-review thing twice already, i am going to keep it really short >P
> 
> - Some facepalm worthy moments, with on top the meeting of the 2 dreadnoughts was very, very cliche
> - Forced ending that makes no sense other then paving a way for an sequel.


How on earth is Malcharion and Raguel's final fight to the death cliche?, it was awesome. A meeting of two rivals both sharing the same fate, fighting each other as they did 10,000 years prior.

There will be a sequel, _Blood Reaver_ is being written currently, but the ending was quite good. It sets the scene and leaves the reader wanting more, buts wraps up the Crythe crisis with the Night Lords escaping the Warmaster's clutches and beginning their journey to the Eye of Terror.


----------



## Darkblade

Lord of the Night said:


> How on earth is Malcharion and Raguel's final fight to the death cliche?, it was awesome. *A meeting of two rivals both sharing the same fate, fighting each other as they did 10,000 years prior.because in a big galaxy, the chances you meet the guy that murdered you before, a few thousands of years while you have slept away is huge.*


Furthermore it was nice


----------



## Lord of the Night

Darkblade said:


> Furthermore it was nice


Its not hard to figure out how it happened. The Blood Angels were sent, at least 600 of them so thats a large part of the Chapter. Raguel was likely chosen to go and once they saw a Night Lords vessel he would have wanted to go after them, since it was likely Malcharion that put him into a Dreadnought, so he would want revenge. Coincidence that Malcharion happened to be there, but its not hard to see how they met again.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

what am I currently reading: this thread


----------



## Commissar Ploss

KhainiteAssassin said:


> what am I currently reading: this thread


clever...

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I know it's not Warhammer, but I'm currently reading _The Lost Symbol_ by Dan Brown. I loved _The Da Vinci Code_, and this is also fantastic.

Also, I am trying to pre-order _The First Heretic_ and _Firedrake_ off Amazon, so should be good.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Well after finishing _The First Heretic_ just over a week ago now, and inbetween having to read up on short histories of the British Empire and the debate surrounding on whether a military revolution occured in late 17th century Europe scratchhead, im moving on to finish _Fear the Alien_ and then _Path of the Warrior_.

Knowing my current mindset on reading though, that will probably last me (fiction wise) until _Prospero Burns_ graces us with its presence (hopefully early December).


----------



## Baron Spikey

I'm torn about re-reading _Titanicus_, _Winter Warriors_, and _Hero in the Shadows_ (last two are David Gemmell books), might start on _Winter Warriors_ then flash back to 40k before returning to the uber-assassin Waylander in _Hero in the Shadows_.

No plans for original BL until _First Heretic_ comes out on Amazon.


----------



## Pyroriffic

Picked up _Warrior Priest_ and _Sword of Justice_ today in my never-ending efforts to engage with the WHF universe. So far, I've read _Iron Company_ and _Grimblades_ - both of which I enjoyed. I have high hopes for _SoJ_. Actually looking forward to it.

*adds them to the ever-growing to-read pile*


----------



## Baron Spikey

Pyroriffic said:


> Picked up _Warrior Priest_ and _Sword of Justice_ today in my never-ending efforts to engage with the WHF universe. So far, I've read _Iron Company_ and _Grimblades_ - both of which I enjoyed. I have high hopes for _SoJ_. Actually looking forward to it.
> 
> *adds them to the ever-growing to-read pile*


_Sword of Justice_ is excellent, craps all over most WHFB novels.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Baron Spikey said:


> _Sword of Justice_ is excellent, craps all over most WHFB novels.


Best fantasy novels are _Thanquol and Boneripper_, action-packed, well-written and hilarious, what more can be asked?.

Right now reading _Vampire Hunter D - Pale Fallen Angel_ Part 2/4, after that planning to get _Storm Fron_t from the Dresden Files and finish _Witch's Canyon_ in the Supernatural series.


----------



## Shadow Walker

First and Only, downloaded for free from BL website.


----------



## bobss

_Empire_. The novel just oozes Anglo-Saxon folklore and tradition. Upon another positive note, it reminds me so much of _Beowulf_. 4 skulls split by Ghal-Maraz out of 5 thus far...


----------



## World Eater XII

Just moved onto Shadow king, good start so far.

My dislike for gav thorpe is still there though.


----------



## Scout Mkoll

Warriors of Ultramar from the omnibus.

So far, really digging it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Just started reading my signed copy of _The First Heretic._ Enjoying it so far.


----------



## mcmuffin

My signed copy of Faith and Fire, and i am enjoying it so far. i just finished A thousand sons, which is the best black library book i have ever read and is the best of all of the HH series in my opinion, a must read.


----------



## jasonbob

Just started the POD book Marks of Chaos which I just recently realized was not the book I already owned Mark of Chaos


----------



## X FiftY 1ne

Started Brothers of the Snake last night and made it to part 2. So far awesome book, obviously because Dan Abnett wrote it. From the start it immediately sucks you in. Can't wait to start reading it again later tonight.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

jasonbob said:


> Just started the POD book Marks of Chaos which I just recently realized was not the book I already owned Mark of Chaos


yeah, it's not the book by Anthony Reynolds...

CP


----------



## TomG

My mate recently lent me the Darkblade and Daemonifuge graphic novels so currently translating and enjoying!


----------



## Master_Marius

Legion of the Horus Heresy


----------



## Words_of_Truth

The First Heretic, I just finished Sword of Justice before that and before that I finished Reiksguard.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Words of Truth: Actually it's called _The First Heretic._ 

As of now I am currently reading the _Eisenhorn Omnibus_, (few pages missing but nothing major), at the same time as re-reading _The Ultramarines Omnibus_, and enjoy them both, although _Eisenhorn_ slightly more.

I have always prefered Dan Abnett to McNeill though. 

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Words of Truth: Actually it's called _The First Heretic._
> 
> As of now I am currently reading the _Eisenhorn Omnibus_, (few pages missing but nothing major), at the same time as re-reading _The Ultramarines Omnibus_, and enjoy them both, although _Eisenhorn_ slightly more.
> 
> I have always prefered Dan Abnett to McNeill though.
> 
> ~Bane of Kings


A few pages missing?, i'd replace it if I were you. Even a single missing page is a problem, at least for me.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Words of Truth: Actually it's called _The First Heretic._
> 
> As of now I am currently reading the _Eisenhorn Omnibus_, (few pages missing but nothing major), at the same time as re-reading _The Ultramarines Omnibus_, and enjoy them both, although _Eisenhorn_ slightly more.
> 
> I have always prefered Dan Abnett to McNeill though.
> 
> ~Bane of Kings


lol my bad


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Well, to tell you the truth I remember reading those pages (it was only the first twentyish when I was on holiday earlier this year (which was when my brother was foolish enough to leave the book outside when it was windy in the middle of France... (Don't know how this happened, just when we went back outside there was several pages loose.) We found a lot of them but couldn't find the author's notes nor something else...

But never mind, its a good book nonethless and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne

Just finished "Brothers of the Snake" last night and now it's on to "The First Heretic". Can't wait!!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'm currently reading/listining to Horus Rising Audio CD. Nice job there, BL, putting up a free audio CD before you'll release it for £20 .


----------



## piemelke

firedrake half way through, rather cool bool so far


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I'm currently reading/listining to Horus Rising Audio CD. Nice job there, BL, putting up a free audio CD before you'll release it for £20 .


technically it's only disk one. 

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Well crap.


----------



## bobss

I finished_ Empire_; a enthralling tale, albeit rushed and with emphasis on some _really_ and I mean _really_ lol, boring, unimportant parts of the novel... although I suspect the final duel between Gerreon/Azazel and Sigmar shall be during Sigmar's wander into the Chaos Wastes (Dare I hope for the Bloodletter Skulltaker?) XD

Anyway, my Manga pool has dried up (Damn you Kubo, damn you) so I'm onto _Mechanicum_, although I keep expecting Jason Statham to rush in gunning down zombies... +Rep for they who get the refference!


----------



## Mossy Toes

Hurrah for used bookstores and hidden, lost classics of the Golden Age of Sci Fi. No in possession of the following (for about $14):

_The Green Pearl_, by Jack Vance (nicely filling out that trilogy for me)
_City of the Chasch (Tschai, Planet of Adventure: 1)_, by Jack Vance
_Servants of the Wankh (Planet of Adventure #2)_, by Jack Vance
_The Dirdir (Planet of Adventure #3)_, by Jack Vance
_Neverness_, by David Zindell
_The Broken God_, by David Zindell


----------



## Shadow Walker

Re-reading Helsreach and waiting for First Heretic and Prospero Burns to be shipped. I am still fighting with myself to start reading some fantasy. I cancelled my order for Witch Hunter omnibus and now I think about ordering it again.


----------



## dark angel

bobss said:


> Anyway, my Manga pool has dried up (Damn you Kubo, damn you) so I'm onto _Mechanicum_, although I keep expecting Jason Statham to rush in gunning down zombies... +Rep for they who get the refference!


John Carpenter's Ghosts of Mars. Saw it a few years ago now, brilliant film. A tad sickening when they put the wires through their faces and whatnot, but enjoyable. Oh - And the lead cannibal thing looks awesome, a proper badass character 

As for me, I've given Fatherland a break. Going to move onto Grimblades now, I do think.


----------



## bobss

dark angel said:


> John Carpenter's Ghosts of Mars. Saw it a few years ago now, brilliant film. A tad sickening when they put the wires through their faces and whatnot, but enjoyable. Oh - And the lead cannibal thing looks awesome, a proper badass character
> 
> As for me, I've given Fatherland a break. Going to move onto Grimblades now, I do think.


:wink: 

Indeed, an epic film; especially when Statham's lot and the black dudes just charge the Zombies on the train-platform.

_Grimblades_ being the Empire Army novel by Nick Kyme? I loved_ Empire_, a shame I have to go back to 40k so soon.


----------



## dark angel

Yeah, that is indeed epic. And how the creatures throw discs at them, and kill that annoying blonde slut. I was like "Awesome!" when I first saw it, going back a few years, now.

Yes, that's the one. I saw a review (On here, actually, I think.) about it the other day and thought "Wait, I have that somewhere!" so went and dug it out of my storage boxes. Hopefully it will live up to Kyme's other books, I'd be happy if it was only just as good as Salamander, in all honesty.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I picked up _Fear the Alien_ at Waterstones so I'll be reading it as soon as I can, rather than _Eisenhorn_ and _Ultramarines_.

After all, it does have the Night Lords and Salamanders in it .


----------



## Lord of the Night

bobss said:


> Anyway, my Manga pool has dried up (Damn you Kubo, damn you) so I'm onto _Mechanicum_, although I keep expecting Jason Statham to rush in gunning down zombies... +Rep for they who get the refference!


Try _D.Gray-Man_, thats one of my all time favourites.

Just finished _Vampire Hunter D: Pale Fallen Angel Part 3_, moving onto Part 4 a little later. Been pausing my reading lately, haven't been getting into it as much. Once im done with D though im going to pick up on _Hyperion_, which is kick-ass.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Oh yeah, I also brought my first manga yesterday: _Maximum Ride, Vol: 1._ Enjoyed it and will pick up Vol.2 when I can .


----------



## Thyr

While I'm waiting for the 4 Warhammer books I've ordered I started re-reading my beloved Saxon Stories. Very awesome books (how can you not love wild Danes, blood, gore and shield walls?). It's 889 in England and the pagan Danes go viking all over the country while christianity gains momentum. The main antagonist/protagonist is fictional but the wars are based on true wars and the majority of other characters are historical figures. So far there are 5 books in the series and I'm awaiting the next installment in anticipation. 

Author: Bernard Cornwell

The Last Kingdom
The Pale Horseman
Lords of the North
Sword Song
The Burning Land

Highly recommended. 

Oh, and I'm re-reading Soul Hunter.


----------



## hellsteath

Just started Dantés inferno..... night shifts blow!


----------



## bobss

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Oh yeah, I also brought my first manga yesterday: _Maximum Ride, Vol: 1._ Enjoyed it and will pick up Vol.2 when I can .


Awesome :grin:

... Let me guess... you opened it from the front, first? :wink: 

I'm on _Mechanicum_ still (As previously stated) and the Genesis of the Dark Mechanicus leads on well from the Technocracy from _False Gods_...


----------



## Baron Spikey

Thyr said:


> Author: Bernard Cornwell
> 
> The Last Kingdom
> The Pale Horseman
> Lords of the North
> Sword Song
> The Burning Land
> 
> Highly recommended.
> 
> Oh, and I'm re-reading Soul Hunter.


Excellent I've read up to Lords of the North in the Saxon series, and the entirety of the Arthurian series- I too highly recommend Bernard Cornwell's non-Sharpe books, mainly because I've never read a Sharpe book otherwise I might be recommending them too.


----------



## Thyr

hellsteath said:


> Just started Dantés inferno..... night shifts blow!


Excellent book. 



Baron Spikey said:


> Excellent I've read up to Lords of the North in the Saxon series, and the entirety of the Arthurian series- I too highly recommend Bernard Cornwell's non-Sharpe books, mainly because I've never read a Sharpe book otherwise I might be recommending them too.


Uhtred is such a fantastic main character. I also adore Ragnar, Finan and Father Pyrlig. 

I have yet to read the Arthurian series but it's already on my Amazon wishlist.

Unfortunately my wishlist has the size of the Encyclopedia Britannica. Sometimes I think I'm their best customer in Germany. :biggrin:


----------



## jasonbob

Started reading Marks of Heresy. Just found out last week that it was not the same book as mark of heresy which I already owned.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished _The First Heretic_.

Started reading _Hunger_ by Michael Grant. 

~Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## marks13

Just catching up with the Hersey series, have just started Legion brill so far. I did enjoy Descent Of Angels but I don't think it was the quality of the previous books.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Finished _Pale Fallen Angel_, great ending but very tragic.

Going to resume reading _Hyperion_, I want to finish it today. Then _Storm Front_.


----------



## seb2351

After reading a few threads I noticed a few people seemed to have agreed with my impression of Legion, that it was not the best book in the series and was, well, boring.
So I decided to give it another go, and it is amazing what you can pick up if you re-read a book. Almost done now but It is has certainly given me a better appreciation of what the author was trying get across to the reader. Glad I decided to re-read it now


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

seb2351 said:


> After reading a few threads I noticed a few people seemed to have agreed with my impression of Legion, that it was not the best book in the series and was, well, boring.
> So I decided to give it another go, and it is amazing what you can pick up if you re-read a book. Almost done now but It is has certainly given me a better appreciation of what the author was trying get across to the reader. Glad I decided to re-read it now


Wahey! Another convert... :friends:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

bobss said:


> Awesome :grin:
> 
> ... Let me guess... you opened it from the front, first? :wink:


Actually yes, only to find that it's a front-to-back page manga... weird. :wink: 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

currently reading: "The Emperor's Finest" this book = win + awesome sauce

CP


----------



## bobss

Commissar Ploss said:


> currently reading: "The Emperor's Finest" this book = win + awesome sauce
> 
> CP


The square-route of this equation is 4Chan.

And lol Bane... but... everyone does that first :grin: 

I've finished_ Mechanicum_, brilliant book although _Fulgrim_ certainly takes alot to beat. Now onto_ Firedrake_.


----------



## Sarcasm

I'm currently reading the Orcs Omnibus by Stan Nicholls. Not BL but I've enjoyed it so far. 

Before that I was reading Nemesis, which was pretty good, but not the best in the HH series.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

bobss: you'll enjoy _firedrake_, great book. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Lannanaris

I'm about half way through "A Thousand Sons", and I'm finding it an okay read so far. But I've also just started reading "Firedrake" which seems abit more enjoyable to me.


----------



## polynike

Salamander


----------



## World Eater XII

Moved onto the _The first Heretic_ Pretty goddam awesome so far.


----------



## Cambrius

Just finished _The First Heretic_, so I'm stuck waiting for _Prospero Burns_ now. In the meantime I am starting _Rynn's World_ with the intention of also mentally ingesting _Helsreach_ and _Hunt for Voldrious_ before that next Horus Heresy release. 
:read:

On a related note, I'm really digging ADB's work. MORE!


----------



## Flayed 0ne

reading Soul Hunter...it = awesome! :threaten:


----------



## Baron Spikey

Cambrius said:


> Just finished _The First Heretic_, so I'm stuck waiting for _Prospero Burns_ now. In the meantime I am starting _Rynn's World_ with the intention of also mentally ingesting _Helsreach_ and _Hunt for Voldrious_ before that next Horus Heresy release.
> :read:
> 
> On a related note, I'm really digging ADB's work. MORE!


Read_ Hunt for Voldorius_ before _Helsreach_, it's the lesser of the Battle series so you'd want to end on a high with the much superior _Helsreach_.


----------



## Cambrius

Baron Spikey said:


> Read_ Hunt for Voldorius_ before _Helsreach_, it's the lesser of the Battle series so you'd want to end on a high with the much superior _Helsreach_.


Okay, noted. Thanks.


----------



## bobss

Baron Spikey said:


> Read_ Hunt for Voldorius_ before _Helsreach_, it's the lesser of the Battle series so you'd want to end on a high with the much superior _Helsreach_.


He certainly has a point. Although I feel _Helsreach_ slightly deviated from the *Space* *Marine* Battle aspect, this broadening of the Imperial Military, really, makes it one of the better novels in terms of sheer scale, co-ordination and co-hesion of the Imperium; something rather too many author's lack.

_Hunt For Voldorius_ wasn't inherently bad prose; just an incredibly bland and two-dimensional view, that sheared away so much potential...

Edit: The Hunt did not feature Andrej, our tabac-smoking, whore-chasing revolutionary of the 41st Millenium.


----------



## soulstorm777

Imperial guard omnibus:vol 1. some great stuff there


----------



## Turkeyspit

Just started Iron Warriors, and it is really crunchy. Sadly, I kinda know how it ends and I'm always the one to root for the good guys, but it is an enjoyable ride.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'm currently reading _Sharpe's Tiger_ by Bernard Cornwell. Intresting.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Thyr

Just finished Rynn's World. Loved it. Now I'm reading Path of the Warrior.


----------



## Cambrius

I am also nearing the end of _Rynn's World_. It started kind of slow, but once it gets going, it rolls quite nicely.

Is it just me, or does Pedro Kantor come off as a bit of a people pleaser? Not something I expected from a Crimson Fist, which has generally been like an Imperial Fist, but more of a dick. 

EDIT: I wasn't sure breaking the xenos perspective barrier would work out, but Path of the Warrior was pretty damn good. And it gave my eldar-loving roommate a reason to finally read a 40K novel!


----------



## Thyr

Cambrius said:


> I am also nearing the end of _Rynn's World_. It started kind of slow, but once it gets going, it rolls quite nicely.
> 
> Is it just me, or does Pedro Kantor come off as a bit of a people pleaser? Not something I expected from a Crimson Fist, which has generally been like an Imperial Fist, but more of a dick.
> 
> EDIT: I wasn't sure breaking the xenos perspective barrier would work out, but Path of the Warrior was pretty damn good. And it gave my eldar-loving roommate a reason to finally read a 40K novel!


I liked the beginning very much because it gives you such a nice insight on the chapter. 

Haha, I wouldn't call it people pleaser. Kantor is the whole package. A fierce and smart warrior who also managed to keep some of his humanity. I like Huron Grimm for the same reasons. The part where the little orphan girl shyly waves at him and he gives a slight wave back made my face light up. 

The friendship between Kantor and Cortez is also a highlight to me. Talk about polar opposite characters. Heh. They complement each other perfectly. 

So far I enjoy Path of the Warrior a lot. Hope it stays this way.


----------



## Insurance

aaron dembski-bowden = win

the first heretic is easily within my top 5 horus heresy books.

everyone on these forums told me soul hunter was a must read. they were not lying. 

i've currently got my face glued into helsreach.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Insurance said:


> i've currently got my face glued into helsreach.


must be hard to turn pages with your cheeks glued to the pages...


----------



## 18827

I've also just started to read Helsreach.

I think when I'm done with this one I'll get the soul drinkers omnibus as chapter war has been my favourite book so far.


----------



## Pyroriffic

Commissar Ploss said:


> must be hard to turn pages with your cheeks glued to the pages...


This Appalling Plossy Pun has been brought to you with the aid of the letters 'P' and 'W' and the number '4'.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Pyroriffic said:


> This Appalling Plossy Pun has been brought to you with the aid of the letters 'P' and 'W' and the number '4'.


you know you want me.  I'll kiss you next time we meet. Think of it as a return favor for the mark you made on my book. :wink:

CP


----------



## EateroftheWorld

I recently read Rynn's World and Helsreach. Both were great books, but I must say I liked Helsreach better because it had to do with my own Black Templars, not that I have anything against Ultramarines. In fact I wish my Templars could used some of the stuff they can field.


----------



## cragnes417

Im reading son's of fenris book


----------



## Brother Subtle

I'm 2/3rds through the Ravenor Omnibus which I'm really enjoying. It's taken me AGES! To get that far but. Lots going on with work, mates weddings, babies. Finding time to read is very hard. I've paused Ravenor there but to Read The First Heretic which I'm smashing and loving it to bits. Also got Throne of Lies on my iPhone to listen to as well. Lots going on! Poor DSM hasn't had an update in over a month. Fell kinda sorry for my baby.


----------



## bobss

Courage and Honour, by McNeill. I'm rather liking it, thus far... it makes a definite change from the usual bolters scything into Orks or badly portrayed and hopelessly dumb Chaos Astartes...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Finally finished _Path of the Warrior_, quite enjoyed it actually. Writing about a alien species so far removed from mankind was always going to be a challenge. _Gav Thorpe_ did well, albeit not flawlessly.

_Garro: Oath of Moment_ has just dropped through my letterbox this morning, so im currently moving onto that.


----------



## Oldenhaller

I'm finding GW novels quite awkward at the moment. I finished readng cloud atlas which tried (and suceeded) to do wonderful things with language and then picked up nemisis. I couldn't manage the page. I then set myself to pride and prejudice (sans zombies) and after enjoying that my brain needed to shut down. In this befuddled state it was capable of reading nemisis...although I don't think I'll go back to it. First Heretic and Skavenslayer are on the horrison but I've Possesion to finish first which is amazing (lots of poetry) and then something steampunk.

~O


----------



## Shadow Walker

Witch Hunter omnibus. After 2 opening short stories it is so far very good read.


----------



## XxwordbearersxX

I just finished reading Thousand sons love that book took a bit to get into it currently reading The Grey Knights


----------



## Cambrius

Now I'm onto _Hunt for Voldorius_, though mainly because my favourite bookstore had a copy of it and not _Helsreach_. Because the Raven Guard is the most visible on the cover, I thought it featured them. I was pretty happy to discover it's primarily a White Scars novel.
I've wanted to see more of the sons of Chogoris for awhile.

Being a fan of Dark Angels, I am greatly anticipating _The Purging of Kadillus_!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'm trying to re-read all of the Horus Heresy novels before Christmas, and I'm currently on _Fulgrim_. I really enjoyed reading the first 4 Horus Heresy Novels once again. .

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## XxwordbearersxX

Yes the first 4 are my favorites to although the False gods one is kind of confusing because i think they swayed Horus a little to easier like the primarch is susposed to be nearly as smart as the emperor and i think they swayed him to easily i dont know i think i was expecting more


----------



## bobss

XxwordbearersxX said:


> Yes the first 4 are my favorites to although the False gods one is kind of confusing because i think they swayed Horus a little to easier like the primarch is susposed to be nearly as smart as the emperor and i think they swayed him to easily i dont know i think i was expecting more


With little intended offence, some semblence of punctuation might make your sentence easier to read and your meaning easier to discern. I have no problem with a flouting of grammar on other boards, but the Black Library section, at least partially, demands such.

... I'm like a Commissar of Grammar. Plus, this is _my_ thread, bitch 

Oh, I'm also reading _Courage and Honour _at the moment; its fun.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

It's good, but not as good as the original Ultramarine books, bobss. You'll enjoy it though.


----------



## Mossy Toes

_Stranger in a Strange Land_, finally. Not too far in, but still not too sure if it lives up to all the hype.


----------



## bobss

Bane_of_Kings said:


> It's good, but not as good as the original Ultramarine books, bobss. You'll enjoy it though.


Although I enjoyed and can admire the style used in _The Killing G_round, I love the classic, ''strict Codex-adherence'' as is employed against the Tau forces. Plus, it has some background on Uriel's and Pasanius' return to Macragge. Compared to _Dead Sky, Black Sun_, it is lacking


----------



## imperium or turtle

I just finished reading Rynn's World. I have to say it was an awesome book.


----------



## jasonbob

Just started the second issue of hammer and bolter


----------



## Zhou The Maladjusted

_The Saint_ Omnibus. Finally getting a chance to continue the Gaunt's Ghosts series after about a year from finishing_ The Founding._


----------



## Angel of Blood

Love the Gaunts Ghosts series, absoloutely amazing books. 

I've just recently started the Eisenhorn series, on Malleus now. Took a while at first when i started reading it to get used to the first person perpective, kept putting it down after only a page or tow, but got used to it eventually and love it now, can't put it down.


----------



## Insurance

just finishing rynn's world. going to start the word bearers trilogy and storm of iron while i wait for prospero burns to arrive.


----------



## Shadow Walker

Finished First Heretic. I class it on par with False Gods=good book, in the middle of my HH hierarchy. FH helped me better understand why I do not like Word Bearers. They are as pathetic as their jerk Primarch [I loved scene with Curze saving Lorgal's ass and speaking his opinion about him] and are as impossible to like as Salamanders are on the loyalist side [I love scene from Helsreach where Grimaldus tell them to get out from the city]. Only ones I liked in that book were Custodians and it was sweet to see them bringing justice to Cyrene.


----------



## polynike

The Second Caiaphas Cain Omnibus, the guys a legend!
Just finished the two Salamander books and I still have FH waiting for me!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Just finished the awesomeness that is _Prospero Burns_. I'm not giving much away before my review, but I can say that any people who thought _A Thousand Sons_ would be the best, well let me tell you....



It's not. Or at least from my POV, it's not, anyway. A hardcore _Thousand Sons_ fan and _Space Wolves_ hater might think otherwise, however.


----------



## Shadow Walker

You are so lucky Bane. I will probably have to wait 2 weeks for Prospero Burns.


----------



## Arcangel

I just got through reading "Inquisition War" Omnibus, which I did NOT care for whatsoever! Majorly disappointed with it (Just like I was with the HH "Decent of Angels" the one that follows the backstory of Primarch Lion El Johnson).
I also finished up "Nemisis" and "First Heretic" of the HH series, I liked both of those novels very much.
Currently working on the "Enforcer" Omnibus, "The Saint" Omnibus and "Sabbot World"


----------



## marks13

Just started reading Salamander again (one of my favourite books) as i'm waiting for my copy of mechanicum and tales of Hersey to turn up damm snow. As you can tell i'm catching up with HH series.


----------



## Doelago

"The Sabbat Worlds Crusade", absolutely brilliant book... Probably the seventh time I am reading though that book...


----------



## Angel of Blood

Propsero Burns. So far it's absoloutly excellent. Abnett at his best as per usual


----------



## shaantitus

Cain. Defender of the imperium. Damn good stuff. The cain books are a joy to read. Just bought 'The Lost' and 'Dead Men Walking'. I have been looking forward to getting the Lost for quite some time.


----------



## unxpekted22

sons of dorn and the first heretic. looking forward to learning more about the word bearers


----------



## dark angel

Mein Kampf. Frankly, it's nothing but mindless ramblings. Well, I'll be reading it with my full attentions later today/tomorow, at the moment, I'm just having a quick scan..


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

_Enlightenment and Reform in Eighteenth-Century Europe_, _France 1715-1804 Power and the People_, and _Origins of the French Revolution_. 

/Sigh.

A Pub crawl tonight alongside the possibility of _Prospero Burns_ arriving in the next couple of days is seriously going to threaten the quality of my work.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> _Enlightenment and Reform in Eighteenth-Century Europe_, _France 1715-1804 Power and the People_, and _Origins of the French Revolution_.
> 
> /Sigh.
> 
> A Pub crawl tonight alongside the possibility of _Prospero Burns_ arriving in the next couple of days is seriously going to threaten the quality of my work.


i've still got that huge, spiral bound copy of Prospero Burns, perhaps i'll auction that off sometime... once my regular copy gets here.

CP


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Commissar Ploss said:


> i've still got that huge, spiral bound copy of Prospero Burns, perhaps i'll auction that off sometime... once my regular copy gets here.
> 
> CP


On that topic, my copy of _Prospero Burns_ arrived this morning.  So im getting involved!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

CotE, At last you can join in with us _Prospero Burns_ owners . 

On a side note, at the moment I'm re-reading _The Lost Symbol_, by Dan Brown.


----------



## bobss

My GF forced me to read _Twilight_..... Yeah, my soul has been pierced by tiny shards of glass...


----------



## jasonbob

bobss said:


> My GF forced me to read _Twilight_..... Yeah, my soul has been pierced by tiny shards of glass...


May god have mercy on your soul.


On topic just started reading Wulfrik


----------



## Commissar Ploss

currently reading Prospero Burns and Dead Men Walking. 

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night

bobss said:


> My GF forced me to read _Twilight_..... Yeah, my soul has been pierced by tiny shards of glass...


You will never recover from this, the mental trauma of that act will be with you forever.

And im reading _Prospero Burns_ atm, after that its _Wulfrik_ for me .


----------



## Mossy Toes

bobbss: you have my eternal sympathy.

_Neverness_, by David Zindell. Thus far, I am utterly blown away by the prose and the depth with which this galaxy--from the Alaloi tribes (humans backmutated into Neanderthals) to the goddess made up of thousands of moon-sized brains--has been fashioned.

My hearty recommendation goes out for this book to whomever out there enjoys deep, complex hard sci fi. In other words, if you liked _Dune_, you can find a close peer here. I'm not sure, yet, which are the better of the two books...but if this one keeps up, Mallory Ringess will quite probably dethrone Paul Muad'Dib.

After _Neverness_, I have the _The Broken God_, first book of Zindell's sequel trilogy (A Requiem for **** Sapiens). Now I just need to find _The Wild_ and _War in Heaven_!


----------



## Sguibs

*Well*

I am reading Space Wolf: The Second Onibus by William KIng and Lee LIghtner:biggrin: its good


----------



## vaul117

I am reading through Ciaphas Cain: Hero of The Imperium. I previously read up all the stories on Ibram Gaunt and the Tanith regiment. These two characters in the WH40K universe are like total opposites. Gaunts story is dark and sad and most of the characters I liked died, Cain is lounge in cheek, a little ironic not to mention an utter sociopath. Overall I really enjoy the black library's works. (a little tired of space marine stories, to me they all seem too similar)


----------



## vaul117

I tried to read it at the recontamination of my GF about 2 years before it became popular. I got two chapters in and declared it the worst thing I had ever read. I even went so far as to say that the idea of a *****/emo (and as I learned from her sparkly) vampire would never catch on. The most FAIL laden words I have ever spoke.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Commissar Ploss said:


> currently reading Prospero Burns and Dead Men Walking.
> 
> CP



Hey, I actually managed to read a new release (two) before CP! :victory:


----------



## raider1987

A Thousand Sons.


----------



## jasonbob

Finished Wulfrik moving on to Dead Men Walking


----------



## ribbons69

Currently around half way through Blood Pact,enjoying the change of style from the previous Gaunt novels,and all the snow on the streets of Balhaut,as here in Nottinghamshire we've had tons of the bloody stuff for the last couple of weeks!


----------



## Doelago

Currently reading "Faith and Fire" for the fifth time... Amazing book!


----------



## yapyap23

Currently reading "Salamander".


----------



## Serpion5

Currently, _The Emperor`s Finest_.

Afterward, I`ll begin _Dead Men Walking._


----------



## Baron Spikey

Re-reading _Dark Disciple_, not going to buy any of the newest titles until the new year but once January rolls around I'll be reading like a mofo.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> Re-reading _Dark Disciple_, not going to buy any of the newest titles until the new year but once January rolls around I'll be reading like a mofo.


Don't know how you can resist the temptation to buy the latest HH novels ASAP.


----------



## shaantitus

Just finished Ciaphas Cain- Defender of the Imperium, Gaunts ghosts 'The lost' and dead men walking this week. First two were excellent. Dead men walking is a bit light compared to the other two but that was expected.


----------



## darkreever

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Don't know how you can resist the temptation to buy the latest HH novels ASAP.


Its quite easy actually, just have something more important to keep you occupied like I do.


----------



## Lumat

Wheel of Time book 12 The Gathering Storm.
Up next: Fear The Alien


----------



## Baron Spikey

darkreever said:


> Its quite easy actually, just have something more important to keep you occupied like I do.


Or in my case purposely avoid even walking past Waterstones or GW :laugh:

On to _Dark Creed_ now, might have a run at _Rynn's World_ again when I finish _Dark Creed_.


----------



## Boc

I have been on Nemesis for the last few weeks. I've enjoyed it thoroughly, just haven't been able to find the time to finish.


----------



## ribbons69

Stopped up last night to finish Blood Pact,debating now whether to wait for the first three Horus books to drop through the post,or have a go at one of the Jack Yeovil Dark Future novels I picked up cheap from a market a few months ago


----------



## Baron Spikey

Jack Yeovil? Have you read his Warhammer Fantasy stuff, they're very good- if a bit dated these days.


----------



## ribbons69

Baron Spikey said:


> Jack Yeovil? Have you read his Warhammer Fantasy stuff, they're very good- if a bit dated these days.


I've read Drachenfels (sp?) and I'm a big fan of the Vampire stuff he did under his real name,so I think I'll give one of them a go "Krokodil Tears" most probably.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Reading Dresden Files _Dead Beat_ and _Wulfrik_, both real good.


----------



## The Psyker

Right now I am still on Brothers of The Snake. Its my third time through and every time I love it more and more. To be honest I think it's one of DA's best offerings to the Black Library alongside Gaunts Ghosts.

I'm thinking about picking up Battle for The Abyss and get back on track with the Horus Heresy...


----------



## marks13

I'm waiting for a couple of hersey novels to come from through the post box which seem to be taking quite a while to turn up. So to get my fix i have a copy of Firedrake which i'm really enjoying .


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Suprisingly im actually struggling to get through _Prospero Burns_ at the moment. Im only about ~170 pages in and i've had it a week! I'll try and get a proper session started on it today, im just not getting that into it currently.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Suprisingly im actually struggling to get through _Prospero Burns_ at the moment. Im only about ~170 pages in and i've had it a week! I'll try and get a proper session started on it today, im just not getting that into it currently.


That's because you're weak, soon your rank of '_Fluff King_' will be mine and your crumpled form will be tossed to the wayside...

I'm waiting/hoping to get _Firedrake_ from my aunt today, she was going to get me _Prospero Burns_ until I remembered it isn't released in the shops till this saturday .

On topic- half way through _Dark Creed_


----------



## Doelago

Caves of Ice... Currently reading though my collection of BL books...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> That's because you're weak, soon your rank of '_Fluff King_' will be mine and your crumpled form will be tossed to the wayside...


No no. Let us not forget that your from Cheshire and therefore by nature bear an horrific accent, and let's face it, the masses won't accept their _Fluff King_ having such a wannabe scouser sounding voice. 

But for the record I already consider you my equal _Baron_ (although 'equal' in the sense that your slightly below me), we have to stick together in order to quell these upstarts!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Finished _Wulfrik_ and _Dead Beat_, now onto _Proven Guilty_ and _Dead Men Walking_.

CotE is without a doubt the Fluff King... for now at least.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_Sword of Vengeance_ by Chris Wraight, is what I'm currently reading. _The Purging of Kadilius_ Review is up on my blog, by the way. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## raider1987

Nemesis. Currently loving it, started it last night, already 200 pages in, started a bit slow but god damb these assassins are cool. And the 'police' on the other planet, no idea what they are doing but seems interesting.


----------



## rayray9567

Im currently finishing up salamanders..great book, highly recommened:biggrin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_Thunder and Steel_ by Dan Abnett. Currently halfway through _Hammers of Ulric_, the second out of four novels in the omnibus.


----------



## raider1987

The First Heretic. Almost up to date with the horus heresy.


----------



## ribbons69

Ventured to Games Workshop deep in the icy heart of Nottingham on Saturday and purchased Soul Hunter,Helsreach and Dead Men Walking.Halfway through the Guard vs Necrons fragfest at the moment,really enjoying it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

nearly finished _Prospero Burns_, really loving it, though I have to say as much as it hurts as a SW player, I think ATS is better.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Reading _Chapter's Due_ currently, about a quarter of the way through it so far- got _Prospero Burns_ and _Firedrake_ hidden down stairs somewhere, I want them now god damn it!


----------



## gen.ahab

Currently? The Emperor's Finest, First Heretic, the Gotrek and Felix Omnibus, and on a non-BL front a history on viking culture.


----------



## sfitzy117

Just finished The emperors finest (Brill book) and starting flight of the eisenstien I think this series os one of the best black library books out there. Cant wait for prospero burns or Battle of the Fang, space wolves are my fave.


----------



## Shadow Walker

Dark Heresy: Blood of Martyrs


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Finally finished _Prospero Burns_ last night, must have been the longest amount of time i've spent reading a HH novel yet! Hopefully I'll get my review up by tonight, watch my sig.

Onto _Salamander_ now, let's see how Kyme handles the XVIII Legion.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Just finished _Savage Scars_. Don't know whether to read _Broken Honour_ or wait and then read _God-King_ next (Because I hopefully will be getting _Heldenhammer_ and _Empire_ for Christmas.)


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Just finished _Savage Scars_. Don't know whether to read _Broken Honour_ or wait and then read _God-King_ next (Because I hopefully will be getting _Heldenhammer_ and _Empire_ for Christmas.)


How in the hell are you getting those books?!, _Savage Scars_ isn't due out till the end of next month.

Currently reading Terry Goodkind's _Stone of Tears_, then going to finally finish the _Hyperion Cantos_. Ive been putting these two off in favour of Dresden Files and Black Library.


----------



## raider1987

I literally just put my bookmark in prospero burns.


----------



## Mossy Toes

I've just read _Unseen Academicals_. Pratchett never fails to put smiles on my face.

Finally got (and started) _Midnight Tides_, fifth volume of the Malazan Book of the Fallen. I'm greedily, rapaciously devouring it, and already fearing when it runs out and my poor wallet is incapable of buying the next one any time soon.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Currently _Blood of the Fold_ by Terry Goodkind, either _Mechanicum_ or _Hyperion_ next.


----------



## Djinn24

Dragons of Spring Dawning, rereading the trilogy for like the 20th time.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Finished_ Prospero Burns_ yesterday evening, gonna start on _Firedrake_ next (Prospero Burns is good but no better than _A Thousand Sons_ in my opinion).


----------



## ribbons69

Just finished Dead Men Walking,enjoyed it,although it wasn't brilliant by any means.Diving full long into the Heresy now,got the first five novels to read ! :read:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Baron Spikey said:


> Finished_ Prospero Burns_ yesterday evening, gonna start on _Firedrake_ next (Prospero Burns is good but no better than _A Thousand Sons_ in my opinion).


i'm finding it hard to finish... I've always been an abnett fan, as you know, but these perspective changes are killing me... flashbacks galore...

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey

It was the 'wet-leopard growls' that kept breaking the pacing for me- it seemed like something sounded like a wet-leopard every other page...

But I did 'squee' with glee when I saw the link to _Ravenor_ (Enuncia)


----------



## bobss

_The First Heretic_. I really like it thus far, I feel Lorgar's character is well-written and his reasonings for what he did explained strongly, but most importantly there is conflict within himself, with the Emperor and also Magnus. This contrast really sets up his fall. Plus, I did love the parts on Cadia...


----------



## darthveggie

Finishing up Ravenor, then I'm going to read False Gods. I'll probably read Eisenhorn after that.. 

Wanted to read Eisenhorn first, but I got that, False Gods, Titanicus, and The Inquisition War for Christmas.


----------



## Yllib Enaz

Just finished Redemption Corp, now that was a terrible book.

Starting the Grapes of Wrath for a change of pace here


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Currently I am engeaged in a trio of BL books. I am nearly done with the Blood Angels Omnibus, 2/3 through Imperial Guard Omni #1, and just started Prospero Burns. I hadn't read much BL stuff until this past June or so, and since then I have read the whole Heresy, Legends of the Space Marines, and several others. Really a BL bender.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Finished two books yesterday before midnight, _Hyperion_ and Supernatural _Witches Canyon_, glad I got them done before New Years.

Now debating on what to read next. Dresden Files _White Night_, _Fall of Hyperion_ or Supernatural _Bone Key_.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I decided I'd better hurry up and read _God-King_ by Graham McNeill, so I put aside _Hammer of the Emperor_ (advanced review copy) to read it. So expect that or _Savage Scars_ to be my next review.


----------



## raider1987

Just finished Prospero burns.. now onto 'Assault on Black Reach'.


----------



## BattleBrotherDithrick

I've been reading the Soul Drinkers Omnibus, so far its quite interesting!


----------



## Captain Max

Halfway through *Titanicus*. I love it - Abnett has really done a good mix of politics, battle, and Adeptus Mechanicus fluff and weirdness. :biggrin:


----------



## Baron Spikey

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I decided I'd better hurry up and read _God-King_ by Graham McNeill, so I put aside _Hammer of the Emperor_ (advanced review copy) to read it. So expect that or _Savage Scars_ to be my next review.


Hahahahaha I beat you to it- reading it not reviewing it- brought _God-King_ on the 30th and finished it on the 31st 

It's bloody great, a fine 3rd book in the trilogy, especially since A) it's got a cool ending that isn't too lovey dovey and B) Graham has every intention of doing more Sigmar stories in the future.
(For those of you who don't get the reference to the little boy at the start- Morkar is the name of the first Everchosen of Chaos, the first Warlord who is to usher in the End Times)

Oh yeah I also read _Firedrake_ on the 29th, it was ok, better than _Salamander_ at least.

Nearing the end of my re-read of _Storm of Iron_ (original printing) which I started to pass the time travelling back to Cheshire from the depths of Kent...thinking about picking up Gav Thorpe's new book _Crown of Blood_ (or Blades, I can't remember) on wednesday...


----------



## raider1987

Finished assault on black reach. Ok but very generic. Now onto soul hunter by ADB. Loving it so far.


----------



## ribbons69

Blitzed my way through both False Gods and Galaxy In Flames over the holiday weekend,so I'll be on to Flight... sometime this evening.Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Baron Spikey said:


> Hahahahaha I beat you to it- reading it not reviewing it- brought _God-King_ on the 30th and finished it on the 31st
> 
> It's bloody great, a fine 3rd book in the trilogy, especially since A) it's got a cool ending that isn't too lovey dovey and B) Graham has every intention of doing more Sigmar stories in the future.
> (For those of you who don't get the reference to the little boy at the start- Morkar is the name of the first Everchosen of Chaos, the first Warlord who is to usher in the End Times)
> 
> Oh yeah I also read _Firedrake_ on the 29th, it was ok, better than _Salamander_ at least.
> 
> Nearing the end of my re-read of _Storm of Iron_ (original printing) which I started to pass the time travelling back to Cheshire from the depths of Kent...thinking about picking up Gav Thorpe's new book _Crown of Blood_ (or Blades, I can't remember) on wednesday...


Yeah, I was prolonging it to see if I got _Heldenhammer_ and _Empire_ for Christmas, but as It turned out I diddn't :ireful2:, so I'm reading _God-King_ straight away.

I didn't find it too confusing, and I'm halfway through at the moment, but I'm busy getting distracted by Red Dead Redemption :victory:, and the joys of Xbox 360.


----------



## donskar

Just finished The First Heretic - very good. 
Just started Grey Knights Omnibus last night. After about 100 ages, quite good.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Gutted- went into GW today and realised I'd gotten nearly every book I wanted with nothing really to look forwards to for the next couple of months.
Picked up _Wulfrik_ on a whim, couple of dozen pages into it and it seems cool so far (I'm cautious with C.L Werner as I find him very hit and miss).


----------



## raider1987

Just finished Soul Hunter by ADB. For lack of better wording it was fucking outstanding. I have plenty of other books... I could start Eisenhorn... but thats a BIG book. I also have the Blood angels, Ultramarines and Grey Knights omnibuses in my unread pile. As well as Titanicus, Fear the alien, Hellsreach, hunt for voldoris & rynns world. 

I don't know what to read next... I might just hope that angels of darkness turns up tomorrow, its a small book so wont take long, and if its good I will preorder the next SM battles book. 

But for now I am reading Shadow Knight, the prequel to Soul Hunter, found it and downloaded it.


----------



## Lord of the Night

raider1987 said:


> Just finished Soul Hunter by ADB. For lack of better wording it was fucking outstanding. I have plenty of other books... I could start Eisenhorn... but thats a BIG book. I also have the Blood angels, Ultramarines and Grey Knights omnibuses in my unread pile. As well as Titanicus, Fear the alien, Hellsreach, hunt for voldoris & rynns world.
> 
> I don't know what to read next... I might just hope that angels of darkness turns up tomorrow, its a small book so wont take long, and if its good I will preorder the next SM battles book.
> 
> But for now I am reading Shadow Knight, the prequel to Soul Hunter, found it and downloaded it.


Read _Helsreach_, its brilliant. The best loyalist SM novel in some time.

Finished Supernatural _Bone Key_ and Dresden Files _White Night_, waiting for the next _Sword of Truth_ books to arrive.


----------



## raider1987

Just finished Shadow Knight, yes I know its just a (very) short story but it was great! Angels of Darkness Turned up today, I loved Descent and fallen angels, so will read that, it will take a day or two at the most... then either Hellsreach, as so far all of ADB books have been amazing. Or I might give Space marines a short break and dive into eisenhorn.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Lord of the Night said:


> Read _Helsreach_, its brilliant. The best loyalist SM novel in some time.
> 
> Finished Supernatural _Bone Key_ and Dresden Files _White Night_, waiting for the next _Sword of Truth_ books to arrive.


Where you up to on the Sword of Truth series? I got into them a few years ago so I'm always curious as to how others find the series.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Baron Spikey said:


> Where you up to on the Sword of Truth series? I got into them a few years ago so I'm always curious as to how others find the series.


Im at the 4th novel _Temple of the Winds_, but due to my problems with being unable to stop myself reading spoilers on the net I am aware of many events ahead in the series though some every major details are still unknown to me.

Personally I really like the series, it starts off great and though ill admit that from what ive read it slumps in the middle I have read parts of the future novels and I enjoyed them, it has its flaws but every series does, perfection is an illusion.

Whats your opinion on them Baron S?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Lord of the Night said:


> Im at the 4th novel _Temple of the Winds_, but due to my problems with being unable to stop myself reading spoilers on the net I am aware of many events ahead in the series though some every major details are still unknown to me.
> 
> Personally I really like the series, it starts off great and though ill admit that from what ive read it slumps in the middle I have read parts of the future novels and I enjoyed them, it has its flaws but every series does, perfection is an illusion.
> 
> Whats your opinion on them Baron S?


One of my favourite series, my former housemate got me into them at the same time he made start reading the Dark Tower series (yes he's a bastard for hooking me on 2 series with a combined 18 books).

I really enjoy the transition of Richard from talented Woods Guide to righteous Warrior-King with an uncontrollable magical ability not seen in millennia, plus the universe apparently hates him so it's cool seeing a hero getting shat on all the time (so to speak).


----------



## Lord of the Night

Baron Spikey said:


> One of my favourite series, my former housemate got me into them at the same time he made start reading the Dark Tower series (yes he's a bastard for hooking me on 2 series with a combined 18 books).
> 
> I really enjoy the transition of Richard from talented Woods Guide to righteous Warrior-King with an uncontrollable magical ability not seen in millennia, plus the universe apparently hates him so it's cool seeing a hero getting shat on all the time (so to speak).


Yeah its one of my favourite series too, after Dresden Files. The adversity Richard faces would make a Space Marine curse, i'm looking forward to the next book _The Omen Machine_, a whole new adventure will be nice to see after the Imperial Order War.

Tomorrow my new books will arrive, the 4th, 5th and 6th Sword of Truth novels and ill start reading the 4th. Don't want to start another until then.


----------



## darkreever

What am I currently reading at this time? That would be _Fallen Angels_, _Nightbringer_, and _Sword of Justice_ (sadly enough, it has been three days since I started each of them and only now do I realize it is _Sword of Justice_ and not _Wulfrik_. Woops, book title fail.)


----------



## Tyrannus

I have just finished "The first heretic" and it was BLOODY awesome. I've been very reluctant to actually try and pick up the Horus Heresy books on account they haven't realeased anything about the legions I like. I am not even a big fan of the WB but I sort of love them now because of the book .


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I'm currently flicking back and forth between _Dead Men Walking_ and _Empire._ Neither is holding my interest very well, but that might have something to do with just finishing _The Gathering Storm,_ Brandon Sanderson's first foray into the _Wheel of Time_ series, and anything after that is a bit of an anticlimax to be honest.


----------



## World Eater XII

Im reading Dead men walking at the mo and chapters due, got Sabbat worlds to read after.

Really enjoying dead men walking though, DKK are hard bastards!


----------



## Arcangel

Currently reading...."Firedrake: Book II In The Tome of Fire Trilogy" and the Gaunts Ghost Omnibus trilogy "The Lost"


----------



## Doelago

"Heroes of the Space Marines". Amazing book!


----------



## GhostMaker1206

Reading the Lost (gaunts ghosts) one word epic and that goes for the entire series!


----------



## turel2

I've just started reading A Thousand Sons. Its great so far.


----------



## donskar

Just finished _Grey Knights _in the Grey Knights omnibus and started _Prospero Burns_. I like Abnett a lot, but _PB_ sure is off to an unusual start . . .


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Now, I know this isn't strictly Black Library, but It's been a while since I've actually read any non-BL fiction, particulary in the YA genre. 

_Raven's Gate_ by Anthony Hororitz is what I'm reading at the moment, and I'm enjoying it so far. Who knows, you might see a review up on TFF after _God King_?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Now, I know this isn't strictly Black Library, but It's been a while since I've actually read any non-BL fiction, particulary in the YA genre.
> 
> _Raven's Gate_ by Anthony Hororitz is what I'm reading at the moment, and I'm enjoying it so far. Who knows, you might see a review up on TFF after _God King_?


It doesn't have to be Black Library to be posted here.

Currently reading _Temple of the Winds_ by Terry Goodkind.


----------



## raider1987

Eisenhorn. Loving it so far.


----------



## SlaaneshDreadnought

I am reading Daemon World by Ben Counter


----------



## Commissar Ploss

reading an old classic on top of TFH. Leigh Brackett's _The Ginger Star_ Volume 1 of "the Book of Skaith" series.

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey

Finished _Wulfrik_ and am about 150 pages through _Dead Men Walking_.


----------



## ribbons69

Just finished the excellent Flight of the Eisenstein,taking a break from the Heresy now to read ADB's Helsreach.


----------



## Brother Subtle

just finished Ravenor the omnibus... after a mammoth read which included 2 HH novels that interrupted my reading of the omnibus. review to follow on DSM.


----------



## Phoebus

I'm currently working on "Firedrake" and "Hunt for Voldorius".

Honestly, I just got seriously side-tracked from both works. No offense to either of the authors, but they didn't grip me as much as some of the other Black Library novels I've gone through in the same time period.

Such is life.


----------



## raider1987

Brother Subtle said:


> just finished Ravenor the omnibus... after a mammoth read which included 2 HH novels that interrupted my reading of the omnibus. review to follow on DSM.


Currently reading eisenhorn and its wall to wall awesome. Did you like Ravanor?


----------



## radicallight

Finished prosepro burn last week. Currently reading "morning of the magcians" by two French dudes, who's names escape me at the moment. Written in the 60's it draws parallels between ancient alchemical text and contemporary qantum physics. Serious business.


----------



## Elita

I'm just towards the end of the Eisenhorn omnibus, which I'm thoroughly enjoying. I'm planning on reading the first Gaunt's Ghost omnibus after this, looking forward to it


----------



## Insurance

i am currently finishing up dark creed. 

my kindle should be arriving today. i purchased nightbringer for my first ebook. i'm looking forward to black library putting more 40k books in digital format.


----------



## CaptainLoken

Reading First Heretic started third chapter


----------



## World Eater XII

Just moved onto the sabbat worlds book, got Prospero burns after followed by some Hunt for Voldorius!


----------



## raider1987

Just started Ravanor


----------



## Elita

Now reading the first Gaunt's Ghosts omnibus - definitely need to get the second omni before I finish this!


----------



## Lord of the Night

_Faith of the Fallen_ by Terry Goodkind, not only a good book but a very interesting lesson about human nature, the foolishness of self-sacrifice, and about life.


----------



## Tyrannus

Started Fulgrim but I can't seem to find the time (or the effort) to pick it up and read for long periods of time. I can only do about 25-50 pages when I can actually be bothered.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

I've just started _Draco_, i'm a bit behind! Looking good so far though.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I've just finished _Gunheads_ from the second IG omnibus and will start _Ice Guard_ later today, hopefully .


----------



## Lord of the Night

Finished FotF, now reading _Small Favour_ of the Dresden Files series.


----------



## Guynemer

Just finished Cadian Blood, my favourite BL novel so far. Don't know what to read next... Something with Space Marines as the main characters probably.


----------



## CaptainLoken

Reading Prospero Burns at the moment though really struggling to get in to this. So far not a book that makes me want to pick it up all the time, can easily find other things to do like sitting,


----------



## Cambrius

Finished _Prospero Burns_ a couple days ago, which I thought was mighty good. Now about halfway through _Soul Hunter_.


----------



## darkreever

Well, thats it for _Nightbringer_, _Sword of Justice_, and _Fallen Angels_.

All in all, I rather liked most of Fallen Angels, with the exception of Luther and Johnson; bastards can both go to hell and get whats coming to them for all that they have done.

Next up, _Nemesis_, _Red Fury_, and _Sword of Vengeance_ (which has rocketed itself up from the bottom of my list of fantasy novels because _Sword of Justice_ was just to gripping for me not to see how it ends.)


----------



## raider1987

Ravenor Returned. Awesome so far.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished _Rebel Winter_, and just about to start _A Blind Eye_ by Steve Lyons from _Hammer of the Emperor_. 

Bane of Kings Out


----------



## imperialfist13

Mad Metroplis by Philip E High and Jack Vances Brains of Earth (both must reads for Sci Fi Fans), all of the Horus Heresy Books again.
Always re-read Storm of Iron and Angels of Darkness at regular intervals.


----------



## jasonbob

Just finished the Purging of Kallidus going to re read Angels of Darkness now.


----------



## Cambrius

Resuming the Blood Angels now with _Red Fury_ and _Black Tide_. Even better than the omnibus so far.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Haven't bought a new one in a looooong time, so re-reading, Dark Disciple, Fulgrim, The Ultramarines omnibus, and the Blood Angels Omnibus, (Though I dont really like the BA omni)


----------



## Lord of the Night

_Blood Gorgons_, only on p.g 16 but its quite good so far. Henry Zou really sets a scene and brings in the action quite early.

I'll review the novel once I finish it.


----------



## Cambrius

Finished _Red Fury_. I found it to be much more enjoyable and easy to read than the Blood Angels Omnibus. I suspect this may be due in large part to the sheer amount of development and refinement of the official canon, as it were.

On to _Black Tide_....


----------



## ribbons69

Just finished Fulgrim,really enjoyed it,taking a break from the Heresy though,to read Cadian Blood next


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Can't decide whether I should read _Fall of Damnos_, _Knights of Brettonia_, _Victories of the Space Marines_ or listen to _Garro: Legion of One_ next .


----------



## Baron Spikey

Forgot I was reading _Dead Men Walking_ and have actually polished off _Unseen Academicals_ by Terry Pratchett and _The First Heretic_ again, currently reading _The Crown of Blood_ by Gav Thorpe- his first original universe book, it's quite good so far.

I've promised myself that I'll finish DMW when this book ends.


----------



## Doelago

_Faith and Fire_, for something like the twentieth time now. Really looking forward to the next Sisters of Battle novel!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Finished _Blood Gorgons_ earlier, now reading Dresden Files Book 11: _Turn Coat_.


----------



## Shadow Walker

Prospero Burns p. 110. I have mixed feelings so far.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finishing up Grey Knights Omnibus currently.


----------



## docgeo

I just finished The First Heretic, and I have to say that it was one of my favorites from the series. It has really affected my views of the Emperor and the inserrection. Prospero Burns being my least favorite. Yes I read them out of order because that is how they were sent to me here stationed in Iraq. I am now starting on Red Fury.


----------



## HorusReborn

I just finished the Hero of the Imperium, gonna give Cain a break, read the Space Wolves Omnibus 1, then Soul Hunter (holding my breath for this one) then Dead Men Walking... sigh... if only I could get the books sooner Bane of Kings, you're listening to Garro, Legion of One Already.. god I hate North America!!!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i was pleased with Soul Hunter. it was very enjoyable. 

CP


----------



## X FiftY 1ne

Started reading The First heretic again. Last book I finished was The Hunt for Voldorious. I've read everything else so I'm at the mercy of new releases or re-reading books. Have to pick up Fall of Damnos and Savage Scars for sure when they become available. 

Although I don't have a subscription to the Hammer and Bolter, can anyone comment and say how well they like it. Is it worth the money? I know a lot of those short stories eventually pop up later in Anthologies.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

X FiftY 1ne said:


> Although I don't have a subscription to the Hammer and Bolter, can anyone comment and say how well they like it. Is it worth the money? I know a lot of those short stories eventually pop up later in Anthologies.


i've been quite pleased with the issues i've recieved.  Hammer and Bolter is worth the price i believe. some interesting short stories in there.

it's good to see them before the anthologies. and you get other serialized stuff in there as well.

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey

Who'd have Gav Thorpe had such a filthy mouth? His characters swear like proper troopers in The Crown of Blood, he hasn't dropped a C**t yet but everything else has been said at least a handful of times.


----------



## PapaSmurf124

I am currently reading _Storm of Iron_. Great book so far, really easy to get in to.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished up my Grey Knights Omnibus and are currently reading the Space Wolves: The Second Omnibus (man, I'm really digging the Space Wolves).


----------



## Cambrius

Finishing up _Black Tide_ (good strong finish, there, Mr. Swallow), soon to start _Dead Men Walking_. A novel about the Death Korps has me salivating a bit.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Just finished the _Lyonesse_ trilogy by Jack Vance. As ever, with Vance, it was excellent fun!

Finally have my grubby mitts on _Nemesis_, _Prospero Burns_, and _The First Heretic_. I'll be sharing my thoughts on them to the rest of the forum soon enough, I think!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I am reading the Liber Chaotica. It is so gorgeous for artwork. Although the scribbled notes in red ink that can be hard to read at times are annoying.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_Vegas Knights_ by Matt Forbeck an advanced review copy for Angry Robot. Amazing so far :victory:. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Cowlicker16

Trying to finish up Purging of Kadillus, right after probably re-read Fulgrim until my other books get in the mail


----------



## Diatribe1974

Cambrius said:


> Finishing up _Black Tide_ (good strong finish, there, Mr. Swallow), soon to start _Dead Men Walking_. A novel about the Death Korps has me salivating a bit.



They honestly need to re-release the Blood Angels Omnibus with all 4 in one source since the 1st once was a little sparse on the material (2 books instead of the traditional 3) and that it really is all the same storyline. That way, they could charge, say, 15.99$ for it (instead of the normal 13.99) and I figure everyone would be happy. (doesn't both me as I've read all 4 books).


----------



## Mossy Toes

Stephen_Newman said:


> I am reading the Liber Chaotica. It is so gorgeous for artwork. Although the scribbled notes in red ink that can be hard to read at times are annoying.


Don't worry, they get steadily more deranged and incomprehensible. By the Liber Tzeentch it's babbling and random strings of numbers...


----------



## Cambrius

Finished _Black Tide_. Pretty damn good. 

Onto the Ultramarines Omnibus; just a couple of pages into _Chains of Command_ and already dislike them a little less.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Just finished _Vegas Knights_, and now I can get back to reading _Fall of Damnos._


----------



## Roninman

Just started reading Bernard Cornwell's Last Kingdom and love it so far.


----------



## Shadow Walker

Deathwatch: Rites of Battle, awesome fluff source.


----------



## Liege of the Darkness

Just started _The Final Empire_ by Brandon Sanderson. A great read that reminds me greatly of_ Oceans 11_ with a dash of bravado and metallurgy from the protagonist.


----------



## Serpion5

Working my way through _Fear the Alien,_ can`t believe I didn`t find it sooner. :headbutt:


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finishing up the 2nd Space Wolves Omnibus, then off to the Smur...er....Ultramarines Omnibus. Then after that? I've got all 3 Gaunts Ghosts Omnibus now, so I'll be lost in those for awhile. heh. Ah well, good reading, all around, eh?


----------



## Swarmlord

Knocked out _fear the alien_

thought about reading the _Ork codex_ 

Our a re-reading _William Kings 1st Space Wolfs Omnibus_


----------



## Baron Spikey

Finished _Grimblades_ (apparently Nick KYme is as incapable of writing anything better than an average novel in the Warhammer setting as well) and torn between the 1st book in the Calpurnia trilogy (already read books 2 & 3) or _Sword of Vengeance_.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Baron Spikey said:


> Finished _Grimblades_ (apparently Nick KYme is as incapable of writing anything better than an average novel in the Warhammer setting as well) and torn between the 1st book in the Calpurnia trilogy (already read books 2 & 3) or _Sword of Vengeance_.


lol i was interested if you had the same thoughts as me on Grimblades and you do...

i would go with Sword of Vengeance.

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey

Commissar Ploss said:


> lol i was interested if you had the same thoughts as me on Grimblades and you do...
> 
> i would go with Sword of Vengeance.
> 
> CP


I put down that novel so many times, I only seemed to read it when I had literally nothing else to do- explains why it took me 4-5 days to read it (and I read the last 150 pages in a single sitting!)


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Baron Spikey said:


> I put down that novel so many times, I only seemed to read it when I had literally nothing else to do- explains why it took me 4-5 days to read it (and I read the last 150 pages in a single sitting!)


it just felt like a juvenile attempt to sell more miniatures... perfect for 12 year old boys...

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Yesterday I finished _Garro: Legion of One_, my advanced review copy on audiobook, and it was a lot better than _Garro: Oath of Moment._

There's so many things I want to tell you all about this, but all I'm going to say is that it's the most revealling of the Horus Heresy audiobooks. Well, if you've read all of the normal Horus Heresy books, that is.

I also managed to read _Redemption Corps_ yesterday as well, great book. 

Bane of Kings Out.

EDIT: Oh, and even though I picked up _Grimblades_, I never got around to finishing it. Suprisingly, a book by one of my favourite Black Library Authors, and it's the first BL book that I actually put down and didn't finish.

EDIT 2: Today (Not sure what date it is, the twenty-somethingish of Feb), I picked up Stephen King's _The Gunslinger_, Pittacus Lore's _I am Number Four_ and the first Halo Novel, _The Fall of Reach_ by an author whom I don't remember.


----------



## insane_ppl69

Just finished Prospero Burns. loved it... the last 3 HH novels have all been shit hot books, !st heretic is prob my fave so far. seems to be not alot of love for Thousand Sons and Propero burns out and about  currently hav 3 other novels on tha go: Eisenhorn Omnibus, Ravenor Omnibus and caves of ice.


----------



## otogimaru

recently finished The Bleeding Chalice and am a good chunk of the way through Crimson Tears, both very good reads


----------



## HorusReborn

just finished the Space Wolves Omnibus #1 and am moving on to Soul Hunter. I have Savage Scars and Blood Gorgons, both of which I really want to read baaaaddd they've been sitting here for a week now but I have an oath I keep. Read in the order of purchase. That way I wont forget or lose interest in the books that I've had sitting in the wings first. So after that it'll be Dead Men Walking then Blood Gorgons and Savage Scars.


----------



## Commissar Schultz

Read Horus Rising, False Gods, and Galaxy in Flames all in about a 2 week period. Getting Eisenstein next. I'm way behind with my BL books. I read Gaunt's Ghost, and Storm of Iron, Last Chancers. Yes all are fairly older BL novels, but still enjoyed them all a lot. Oddly enough I have been more interested in the 40K novels then the fantasy. And I started reading Dragon Lance waaaaay back when, and have always loved fantasy novels. Especially George R. R. Martins series the song of Fire an Ice. Looking forward to the HBO series "A Game of Thrones" based on one of his books.

But back on topic, I'm trying to read the Heresy series in Order of publication. I really want to read First Heretic, seen nothing but good reviews about it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Reading _Savage Scars_. Interesting to read about the Imperium's first real battle against the Tau.


----------



## General Eggs

*Sons of Dorn*

I just finished reading Sons of Dorn. The book was great, but I think it needs to be expoanded into a series. k: I'm debating on whether or not to start the Horus Heresy series. Any good suggestions? :smoke:


----------



## Mossy Toes

Finished _Prospero Burns_ and _Nemesis_. Good stuff, even if the latter was a bit weak. I enjoyed the former, though; Abnett's literary experimentation warmed the cockles of this heart dearly.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

General Eggs: You should defiantly start the HH series, browse around these forums a bit or check the BL website for the order of them.


----------



## General Eggs

all right then! I guess I'll start reading Horus Rising then :victory:


----------



## Axys

am rereading Grey Knights atm, waiting for Chapter War & Hellforged to arrive. *happy dance*


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished The Space Wolves: The Second Omnibus (great read, btw) and am FINALLY reading the Ultramarines Omnibus before I start tackling the entire Guants Ghosts Ominbus' (I believe there's what? Only 3 Omnibus? That's what I've got of them at least).


----------



## Baron Spikey

Diatribe1974 said:


> Finished The Space Wolves: The Second Omnibus (great read, btw) and am FINALLY reading the Ultramarines Omnibus before I start tackling the entire Guants Ghosts Ominbus' (I believe there's what? Only 3 Omnibus? That's what I've got of them at least).


3 Omnibus, 1 book (_Blood Pact_), and another book out this year (_Salvations Reach_).


----------



## Diatribe1974

Baron Spikey said:


> 3 Omnibus, 1 book (_Blood Pact_), and another book out this year (_Salvations Reach_).


Yeah, I knew there was another book due soon, but was primarily thinking aloud if I'd gotten all the (current) GG Omnibus that're currently in print.


----------



## legion of the lost

just finished dead men walking and was really disapointed with it. loved the ultramarine omnibus and blood pact. going to start hammer of the emperor. oh yeah did i mention i was dissapointed with dead men walking


----------



## Master of Sanctity

Just had Helsreach turn up today, I love how all the space marine battle novels look! This is my first book from the Black Library, hopefully the start of many!:grin:


----------



## World Eater XII

Just finished reading Bloodborn.

Moving onto the Hunt for Voldorius!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'm currently reading _Angel: A Maximum Ride Novel_ by James Patterson, the seventh (and I think penultimate) book in the Maximum Ride Series. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Finished _Sword of Vengeance_ (great read) and moved on to _Warrior Priest_ by Darius Hinks, if the rest of the book is as good as what I've read so far then _Sigvald_ is in safe hands.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Just finished _The Wise Man's Fear,_ and am stuck with an issue that merits serious consideration.

Is this my favorite fantasy novel--or even book--that I've ever read? Not the best-written, certainly, (those exist, certainly: _Dune, Foundation's Edge, The Left Hand of Darkness_ and similar) but the one that I've enjoyed the most. And it's a very serious contender for the title...

I don't think I've ever encountered "prophecy" handled as well as Rothfuss presents the Cthaeh's meddling, which leaves me with dire forebodings and the taste of bitter gall in my mouth. Rothfuss's gentle manner in presenting this world he has created and the depth with which he has fleshed it out...is beautiful, pure and simple.

This book was not perfect. There is a minor sense of dislocation and discontinuity between different segments of the plot and cast (though one segue between main plot arcs is particularly a thing of beauty), and the arcs of certain sub-plots appear a bit...overly predictable. The first third of the book is essentially similar in many ways to the second half of the first one, and in it the plot is similarly thin.

The book, however, was certainly no sophomore slump, and the end result justifies the four year wait easily. I rest assured that in spite of the fact I might have to wait a handful of years more, the next book will continue not only to impress, but hone Rothfuss's (already prodigious, towering) skills as an author.


----------



## Cambrius

Still working on the Ultramarines Omnibus, on _Nightbringer_ at the moment. About halfway through and I gotta say, Ario Barzano is an interesting character.

Not reading as much due to my trying to put together my homebrew project.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

World Eater XII said:


> Just finished reading Bloodborn.


i very much enjoyed Bloodborn. 

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey

Commissar Ploss said:


> i very much enjoyed Bloodborn.
> 
> CP


After constant moaning and poking from me that you should read it


----------



## Zodd

The Purging of Kadillus and now suddenly Necessary Evil/Deathmasque


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Baron Spikey said:


> Finished _Sword of Vengeance_ (great read) and moved on to _Warrior Priest_ by Darius Hinks, if the rest of the book is as good as what I've read so far then _Sigvald_ is in safe hands.


Aye, _Sword of Vengeance_ was a great read . Haven't read _Warrior Priest_ yet, been meaning to pick it up.



World Eater XII said:


> Just finished reading Bloodborn.
> 
> Moving onto the Hunt for Voldorius!


_Bloodborn_ was amazing, I can't wait for the sequel that's coming soon :victory:. _Hunt for Voldorius_ isn't as good as _Helsreach_, but neither is it as bad as _Rynn's World_ or _The Purging of Kadillius_.


Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Just finished _Savage Scars_ (disappointing. Not much of an insight into them bar one veteran seargant. You learn more about rogue traders than you do about the White Scars.) and started _Firedrake_.

I think it's time to give the bolter porn a rest.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Baron Spikey said:


> After constant moaning and poking from me that you should read it


bullshit!!!  i ordered it for the library that i work at and then read it after we bought it. lol I'm not into the whole new vampire craze, but i very much enjoyed this "more realistic" style of vampire writing. Vampires to me, are Nosferatu, Dracula, etc. scary shit. and they get burned. you can find my review here, and at www.thefoundingfields.com

CP


----------



## gothik

currently reading god king, after listening to garro oath of moment and the horus rising abridged (being ill helped)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_God-King_ was fantastic, Gothik, you'll enjoy it. .


----------



## Boc

Finished up both Prospero Burns and Nemesis about a week ago, and am currently hammering through Dark Disciple


----------



## Hammer49

Currently reading sword of justice. Good so far!


----------



## gothik

:biggrin:


Bane_of_Kings said:


> _God-King_ was fantastic, Gothik, you'll enjoy it. .


enjoyed heldenhammer and empire so i have high hopes for this one thanks Bane 

actually whilst i did enjoy listening to Horus rising i thought the way he did some of the voices was a little....ummmm wierd. 

to me little Horus aximand and Sanguinius sounded a little too effeminate to be a space marine and Primarch and Malgohurst sounded like a dalek thats the only criticism i have about it. 

every time i read Mal now i am gonna think exterminate :biggrin:


----------



## gothik

Boc said:


> Finished up both Prospero Burns and Nemesis about a week ago, and am currently hammering through Dark Disciple


totally enjoyed the Anthony reynolds books BOC and dark disciple was brilliant k:


----------



## raider1987

Ultramarines omnibus, started shaky but really good now.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

gothik said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> enjoyed heldenhammer and empire so i have high hopes for this one thanks Bane
> 
> actually whilst i did enjoy listening to Horus rising i thought the way he did some of the voices was a little....ummmm wierd.
> 
> to me little Horus aximand and Sanguinius sounded a little too effeminate to be a space marine and Primarch and Malgohurst sounded like a dalek thats the only criticism i have about it.
> 
> every time i read Mal now i am gonna think exterminate :biggrin:


Doctor Who fan as well, are we :victory:. We're growing in number. And, no problem. 

Back on topic, I am currently working my way through an advance copy of _The Knights of Brettonia Omnibus_. _Knight Errant_, the opening story, is kind of slow to start off with but there are some amusing bits in there later on.

I also need to hurry up and write my reviews on _Broken Honour_ and _Victories of the Space Marines_.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Doctor Who fan as well, are we :victory:. We're growing in number. And, no problem.
> 
> Back on topic, I am currently working my way through an advance copy of _The Knights of Brettonia Omnibus_. _Knight Errant_, the opening story, is kind of slow to start off with but there are some amusing bits in there later on.
> 
> I also need to hurry up and write my reviews on _Broken Honour_ and _Victories of the Space Marines_.
> 
> Bane of Kings Out.


i've been very pleased with Broken Honour.  I'm almost finished with it.

CP


----------



## Diatribe1974

Took the last 24-36 hours off from reading on book 3 of the Ultramarines Omnibus to read Angels of Darkness by Gav Thorpe (great book). Also picked up the 4th and 5th books in the Ultramarines series (still waiting on the softcover of the last book to pick that one up). Now that AoD is done, I'll start working on finishing up the smurfs omnibus and it's subsequent books.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

right now i've got a few books going. 

finishing _Broken Honour_ by Robert Earl. It's pretty good!

started, "_World At War: Revelation_" by Mark H. Walker. (prerelease/self-published)

started, "_Cowboy Angels_" by Paul McAuley (Pyr)

started, "_The Buntline Special_" by Mike Resnick (Pyr)

----------------------------

just listened to _Helion Rain_ and _Garro: Oath of Moment_

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey

Finished _Warrior Priest_, liking Darius Hinks writing style should make for a good _Sigvald_, and picked up _Blood Gorgons _whilst I was in town today.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Baron Spikey said:


> Picked up _Blood Gorgons _whilst I was in town today.


Good choice.

Started reading Darth Bane: Path of Destruction yesterday. Got Rule of Two and Dynasty of Evil in the same trilogy in the same package. Quite nice to have a new trilogy to read.

Lord of the Night


----------



## increaso

I finished Age of Darkness last night and I am spoilt for choice at the mo.

Got to choose between Battle of the Fang, the 2011 chapbook, ??? of the Space Marines (the new one), the Elf Trilogy, Ultramarines Ombnibus no.1 and Helsreach (thanks to Dagmire for the last 2).

Also got my eye on The Complete Chronicles of Conan: Centenary Edition: Amazon.co.uk: Stephen Jones, Robert E. Howard: Books, which I think i'll buy and read quite soon.

Chapbook first I think.


----------



## Lord of the Night

increaso said:


> I finished Age of Darkness last night and I am spoilt for choice at the mo.
> 
> Got to choose between Battle of the Fang, the 2011 chapbook, ??? of the Space Marines (the new one), the Elf Trilogy, Ultramarines Ombnibus no.1 and Helsreach (thanks to Dagmire for the last 2).
> 
> Also got my eye on The Complete Chronicles of Conan: Centenary Edition: Amazon.co.uk: Stephen Jones, Robert E. Howard: Books, which I think i'll buy and read quite soon.
> 
> Chapbook first I think.


HOW THE (%$* DO YOU HAVE _AGE OF DARKNESS_ ALREADY?!

Seriously how do you have it so early?. And... do you have _Blood Reaver_? (If you do i'm going to have a massacre)


----------



## darkreever

Lord of the Night said:


> Seriously how do you have it so early?. And... do you have _Blood Reaver_? (If you do i'm going to have a massacre)


Some people have their ways, and not all of us choose to make a spectacle of it like others do.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Lots of people people picked them up as exclusive pre-releases at BLL!, I think. Plus, of course, people being reviewers/having friends in high places.


----------



## increaso

darkreever said:


> Some people have their ways, and not all of us choose to make a spectacle of it like others do.


I went BLL, but, yeah, i'm a dick.

LOTN, I will gladly post you Age of Darkness if you PM me and promise to return in the near future.

(on a separate note, it does appear BL are now posting next months releases)


----------



## Commissar Ploss

darkreever said:


> Some people have their ways, and not all of us choose to make a spectacle of it like others do.


bwahaha! you're talking about me aren't you!  truly one of the few things in life i get to gloat about. hehe


Mossy Toes said:


> Plus, of course, people being reviewers/having friends in high places.


yep, that's how i do it. 

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night

darkreever said:


> Some people have their ways, and not all of us choose to make a spectacle of it like others do.


I was joking around, i'm not even annoyed by it.



increaso said:


> I went BLL, but, yeah, i'm a dick.
> 
> LOTN, I will gladly post you Age of Darkness if you PM me and promise to return in the near future.
> 
> (on a separate note, it does appear BL are now posting next months releases)


Ah, wish I could have gone to BLL. Too far away to travel by car and only method of travel that would actually get me there was too costly. BLL just isn't worth a £70 train ticket, and I don't think that was for there and back...

No thanks its ok, i'm willing to wait until its released. Besides i've got books piling up left and right to be read.

Lord of the Night


----------



## kjbraun

Ok... so I'm going to be the new guy here. If one wanted to start reading a 40k novel, do I start with the HH series and go with Horus Rising or is there a better book to begin with? As you may/may not have seen, I'm just getting into the 40k world and it seems that the history of the whole thing is pretty spectacular. Would love any recommendations.


----------



## raider1987

Horus rising is what I started with so its a good plan.


----------



## increaso

If you know about the Horus Heresy (of, even if you don't) Horus Rising is a good start.

However, I would also recommend the Short Story compilation 'Let the Galaxy Burn' as a pretty decent and varied entry book.


----------



## Lord of the Night

increaso said:


> However, I would also recommend the Short Story compilation 'Let the Galaxy Burn' as a pretty decent and varied entry book.


Yeah but hard as hell to find a copy, I looked for ages and couldn't find one to buy at a reasonable price.


----------



## World Eater XII

Finished Hunt for voldorius and ive moved onto blood gorgons now.


----------



## raider1987

I just finished the Ultramarines omnibus, really enjoyed it, are the others really that bad? Anyway onto helsreach now, awesome so far.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished what would essentially be my 20th book (via mostly Omnibus and a few single books) in that I finally finished my Ultramarines Omnibus. Moved onto "The Killing Ground" (also by McNeill) to work my way through the remainder of the series. Then I get over to the Guants Ghosts Omnibus (all 3 of them) as I read about the exploits of some non-Space Marines (for awhile at least).


----------



## Vortex

Just got done with Deff Skwadron (which was hilarious) and just about to start on Words of Blood (starting with Deus ex Mechanicus since the excerpts in the Necron codex piqued my interest).


----------



## raider1987

Helsreach. Awesome so far. 50,000 Astartes, 60 titans, 3 million IG and Skitarii vs untold billion orks, from Black Templar Perspective.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Oh yeah, finished _Blood Gorgons_ on saturday morning and I'm (re)reading _Friends Like These_ by Danny Wallace with a re-read of _Nemesis_ next in line.


----------



## empyrean

Finished Soul Hunter last week. Indeed a very good book, looking forward to Helsreach and The Last Heretic.
Atm I'm reading Battle for the Abyss...I can't say I'd enjoy it...
Next one will be The Purging of Kadillus.


----------



## Roninman

Been reading Bernard Cornwell's Saxon series and its been great. On third book now.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Baron Spikey said:


> Oh yeah, finished _Blood Gorgons_ on saturday morning.


May I ask what you thought of it, opinions on this novel interest me.

Currently reading _Victories of the Space Marines_, after that _Fall of Damnos_.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Both are excellent LotN, you'll enjoy them :victory:.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Lord of the Night said:


> May I ask what you thought of it, opinions on this novel interest me.
> 
> Currently reading _Victories of the Space Marines_, after that _Fall of Damnos_.
> 
> Lord of the Night


Well Zou won't be making it into my Top 5 40k authors any day soon but he's certainly earned a lot of latitude from me with _Blood Gorgons_, it's a very good book (though I'm not sure if I'd go so far as to call it excellent). For some reason, and I still can't put my finger on why, the style he wrote it in reminded me of _Brothers of the Snake_.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Still reading _Knights of Brettonia_, despite having been distracted by _The Da Vinci Code_ and _Angels and Demons_. (Nearly called it Daemons, :wink:.)


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Both are excellent LotN, you'll enjoy them :victory:.


Yeah I very much enjoyed _Exhumed_ and _Primary Instinct_, a great anthology. Better then _Legends of the Space Marines_.



Baron Spikey said:


> Well Zou won't be making it into my Top 5 40k authors any day soon but he's certainly earned a lot of latitude from me with _Blood Gorgons_, it's a very good book (though I'm not sure if I'd go so far as to call it excellent). For some reason, and I still can't put my finger on why, the style he wrote it in reminded me of _Brothers of the Snake_.


It did for me as well, I think because both of those chapters seemed more human then others. Like the Iron Snakes recruitment trials and practices, they seemed very jokish for a Space Marine.

And the Blood Gorgons interest in loot is also unlike what you'd expect. And I never actually figured out why they needed pleasure pets. Space Marines don't do... that. 

Lord of the Night


----------



## Caliph

Just started _Prospero Burns_ and just finished _Storm of Iron._ Really enjoyed _Storm of Iron_ I am leaning towards being a Chaos fan!!


----------



## otogimaru

recently finished chapter war and a thousand sons, both incredible reads the ending to chapter war was especially satasfying


----------



## Canadian Machine

Finishing Space Wolves Omnibus 2. Trying decide what to read next, Fulgrim, Gaunt's Ghosts The Founding - Omnibus Vol 1 or The Purging of Kadillus. I keep hearing how great Gaunt's Ghosts is, so it may be that.


----------



## Jacobite

The Gods of Amyrantha (The Tide Lords Book 2) by Jennifer Fallon - not an amazing series so far but still readable.


----------



## Doelago

Heroes of the Space Marines. Pure awesome.


----------



## raider1987

CC: Hero Of the Imperium.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished: The Killing Ground by Graham McNeill and moved on to Courage & Honour (also by McNeill).


----------



## Serpion5

The Fall of Damnos! 

I`m holding very high hopes for Nick Kyme. :grin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Canadian Machine said:


> Finishing Space Wolves Omnibus 2. Trying decide what to read next, Fulgrim, Gaunt's Ghosts The Founding - Omnibus Vol 1 or The Purging of Kadillus. I keep hearing how great Gaunt's Ghosts is, so it may be that.


Don't bother with _The Purging of Kadillus_. Read _Gaunt's Ghosts_ and then _Fulgrim_.



Serpion5 said:


> The Fall of Damnos!
> 
> I`m holding very high hopes for Nick Kyme. :grin:


You will not be dissapointed. :victory:. 

On a side note, I've completed _Knight Errant_ but before I got onto _Knight of the Realm_, I was distracted by _Gone_ - Michael Grant. Good stuff. :victory:.


----------



## ashmo

Diatribe1974 said:


> Finished: The Killing Ground by Graham McNeill and moved on to Courage & Honour (also by McNeill).


Great book isn't it. I'm half way through it after reading the Ultramarines omnibus and have courage and honour on it's way in the post I can't put it down


----------



## polynike

Prospero Burns, just about 170 pages in and not all impressed. Find it hard to follow and confusing! Just finished Blood Gorgons, great read and Imperial Guard omnibus. Gunheads and the Tallaran stories were great.


----------



## polynike

raider1987 said:


> CC: Hero Of the Imperium.


You have to love old Ciaphas!


----------



## Roninman

Just fineshed Bernard Cornwell's Lords of the north. Next options to read are:

1. Sword Song - Bernard Cornwell
2. Game of Thrones - Martin (re-read)
3. Farseer - William King
4. Sniper on the eastern front - Albrecht Wacker
5. Eagle in the snow - Wallace Breem
6. Purging of Kadillus - Gav thorpe

tough choices but i guess wont be BL book.


----------



## increaso

Sniper on the Eastern Front sounds interesting.

I have just finished Battle of the Fang and have about 8 different BL Novels to choose from. 

I haven't read anything by C L Werner before so I think Wulfrik is going to be next.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_Wulfrik_ is a great read increaso, you'll enjoy it :victory:.

Also, I've started _Blood Reaver_ now.


----------



## deathbringer

malekith
its a struggle, my interest wanes
i also have heldenhammer and prospero burns which i've inflicted upon my mate first


----------



## Lord of the Night

Reading _Knight of the Realm_, after that _Questing Knight_ and _Grail Knight_. I've decided to set a schedule for books since I have many that I haven't read, so i'm going to finish them.

After Bretonnia its _Battle for the Abyss_, then _Fallen Angels_. Then _A Clash of Kings_ or _The Pillars of Creation_. Decide when I get there.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Am about to finish reading: Courage & Honour by McNeill and start into my Guants Ghost's Omnibus (all 3 of them). Wonder how much of a change this'll be after reading the equivilent of 22 Space Marine novels (total books between various other single books & omnibus)?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Lord of the Night said:


> Reading _Knight of the Realm_, after that _Questing Knight_ and _Grail Knight_. I've decided to set a schedule for books since I have many that I haven't read, so i'm going to finish them.
> 
> After Bretonnia its _Battle for the Abyss_, then _Fallen Angels_. Then _A Clash of Kings_ or _The Pillars of Creation_. Decide when I get there.


The Brettonia Omnibus was great, I enjoyed it . Also, LotN, how could you have not read _Battle for the Abyss_ and _Fallen Angels_ yet?

They're both (Insert appropiate swear word of your choice here).


----------



## deathbringer

Bane_of_Kings said:


> The Brettonia Omnibus was great, I enjoyed it . Also, LotN, how could you have not read _Battle for the Abyss_ and _Fallen Angels_ yet?
> 
> They're both (Insert appropiate swear word of your choice here).


SHIT

im very interested in the brett omnibus
is it a new release or the old one rehashed?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

deathbringer said:


> im very interested in the brett omnibus
> is it a new release or the old one rehashed?


The Brettonian Omnibus contains the following novels, short story and novellas.

Knight Errant - Anthony Reynolds (old, novel)
Knight of the Realm - Anthony Reynolds (old, novel)
Rest Eternal - Anthony Reynolds (I think new, short story).
Questing Knight - Anthony Reynolds (new, novella)
Grail Knight - Anthony Reynolds (New, novella, released only in one of the Hammer and Bolter anthologies)

Expect my review up within the next week for it :victory:.


----------



## Barnster

just started titanicus, a hardback BL book, a first for me....


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Barnster said:


> just started titanicus, a hardback BL book, a first for me....


You have _Titanicus_ hardback?

I have a copy paperback. . Great read.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Currently reading: Guant's Ghosts Omnibus: The Founding by Dan Abnet. Like all books that I start into that's new after reading a bunch from another area, I'm naturally a bit slow in "getting into" the story & characters, but it's even harder still as I let myself get spoiled (somewhat) by getting used to regular books (The Killing Ground & Courage & Honour by McNeill and also Angels of Darkness by Gav Thorpe) for a bit. Then jumping back into reading 3 thick omnibus of the GG series and my typical "Read 70-80 pages a day" is reduced to 40-50. All I can say is that Abnet is introducing so many characters (and killing off others) so quickly, it's kinda hard to really get any kinda attachment to them, like I did with the other books previously. Ah well. As I read these 3 omnibus (and later finish the rest of the single Sabbat Worlds books afterworlds (let alone any other Gaunt's Ghosts books I've missed)), I'll be putting together as current (as possible) of the Horus Heresy line of books, then sitting down for a rather long, continuous read of them to bring myself current in that storyline.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Reading The Hobbit, first time in a long time as well.

Grish


----------



## Commissar Ploss

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Reading The Hobbit, first time in a long time as well.
> 
> Grish


as a Tolkien scholar, i've studied his works profusely. One thing you'll notice in the Hobbit is that he describes things in three's a lot. He'll use three verbs or three adjectives in a sentence or scene to describe what's happening, it's actually kind of neat when you're outwardly looking for it.

CP


----------



## Doelago

Heroes of the Space Marines, some of the stories are just so amazing. (---> _One Hate_, by ADB.)


----------



## gen.ahab

Honestly, I really need to start working some real literature into my library. Currently, I am reading The Sworn, by Gail Z. Martin. But after that I will probably go pick up something with substance, not to say this is void of it, but I think y'all know what I mean. On that though, any suggestions?


----------



## Canadian Machine

Just about finished the first story in GG - The Founding. I am really enjoying the story, I can see why GG has been so popular. I will have to pick up the rest of the books.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I am currently reading _Battle of the Fang_ by Chris Wraight, and it's fantastic so far .

Also, I've just finished _Hammer and Bolter: Issue 1_ after taking my first introduction into the world of e-books, and I must say that I enjoyed the short stories in there, depsite the fact most of them have been released as part of anthologies (_Primary Instinct_) or omnibuses (_Questing Knight_ already). I particularly enjoyed Dan Abnett's short, of which I cannot remember the name of despite the fact I finished it a few minuites ago. :wink:.


----------



## Mossy Toes

"The Curious End of Titus Endor" or something?

Just finished _Fallen Angels_. I enjoyed it, but felt that it suffered for having had to follow (and continue) certain aspects of _Descent of Angels_, which led to a few convoluted, slightly contradictory aspects of the plot.

Oh, and I facepalmed at the Lion's shameful ego-pandering in the epilogue, and the potential repercussions thereof...


----------



## Zodd

Currently reading Hunt for Voldorius .The Purging of Kadillus before that.Hmm.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Mossy Toes said:


> "The Curious End of Titus Endor" or something?


Yes, although I believe it was more _elaborate_ than that, and it had Titus' title (I can't remember what it was, something similar to Inquisitor but beginning with an "A" ) before his name. .


----------



## DeathJester921

Reading Mechanicum right now. Its pretty good I guess. It has answered some questions from when I first started to read the HH series. I still think one of the best HH books I have read is Fulgrim or Legion. Both of these were pretty good.

Totally unrelated to reading for fun, i'm also having to read Tale of Two Cities for my english class. It has not sucked me into the story at all, so I have only been reading the four chapters a week like we've been told to, then I stop reading it until the next week.


----------



## increaso

Just finished Wulfrik. I'm not too sure whether I did or didn't like it; got to let it sink in a bit.

And about 30 pages into Firedrake.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Now the proud owner of Butcher's _Changes_ and Erikson's _Toll the Hounds_ and _Dust of Dreams_. Dresden Files and Malazan Book of the Fallen, whoo!

These next few weeks are going to be fuuun.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Mossy Toes said:


> Now the proud owner of Butcher's _Changes_ and Erikson's _Toll the Hounds_ and _Dust of Dreams_. Dresden Files and Malazan Book of the Fallen, whoo!
> 
> These next few weeks are going to be fuuun.


I just got _Changes_ myself today, and the copy I have has Harry Dresden on the cover :grin:.

Going to have _Battle for the Abyss_ done by the weekend, not sure after that. I'll find something, got plenty of options, :wink:, hahaha.

Lord of the Night


----------



## darkreever

Been a little while, but looks like its time for three new books after the cataclysmic finale's of *Nemesis*, *Sword of Vengeance*, and *Black Tide*.

In continuing with my little theme of things, one 40k, one Heresy, and one Fantasy, next up on the table is _*Fear the Alien*_, _*The First Heretic*_, and *Bloodborn*.

A lovely collection of 1325 pages worth of material to read at my leisurely pace of slow, so best to let the words sink in and be remembered.


----------



## J D Dunsany

Currently reading _Savage Scars_ - a pleasant if fairly undemanding read. I don't know much about the Tau so those aspects of the novel are particularly interesting.

I'm also re-reading _Legion_ - which is just rather marvelous. At some point, I'll undoubtedly be reading it for a third and, probably, fourth time, too!



JDD


----------



## Commissar Ploss

J D Dunsany said:


> Currently reading _Savage Scars_ - a pleasant if fairly undemanding read. I don't know much about the Tau so those aspects of the novel are particularly interesting.
> 
> I'm also re-reading _Legion_ - which is just rather marvelous. At some point, I'll undoubtedly be reading it for a third and, probably, fourth time, too!
> 
> 
> 
> JDD


JD!  Glad to have you with us mate! Please enjoy your stay and feel free to engage in any discussions you want. Savage Scars is one i've still got on my shelf, uncertain whether to pick it up next or not. Legion is always a winner.

CP


----------



## Canadian Machine

Just started Fulgrim last nite, after I finished listening to Garro: OoM on the way home form work. It got me all excited about getting back to the HH series.


----------



## moo

Just finished reading Arthur C Clarke's Fountains of Paradise, it was the first time i read one of his books and i loved it. I spent the whole day reading it and finished it from front to end, one of those stories filled with technical aspects with interesting plot and a funny little twist. Very cool, might have to try more of his books  any recommendations?

At the moment i'm reading Nightfall by Isaac Asimov and Robert Silverberg, good start so far, can't seem to put it down at the moment ^^.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Clarke is awesome. _Nightfall_ is awesome, too. I haven't read _Fountains of Paradise_, but I'll be sure to keep an eye out for it. Other recommendations, though? _2001: A Space Odyssey_ is a must. I'd also recommend the superbly beautiful _Rendezvous with Rama_, which is a brilliant imagining of a wonderful setting, but really doesn't have much of anything going for it in terms of plot.

And if you haven't read Asimov's Robots trilogy and the Foundation series, I would heartily recommend those too.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm...

Just finished _Toll the Hounds_. I've always considered the Malazan Book of the Fallen the best epic fantasy series out there. I mean, it outreaches GRRM's A Song of Fire and Ice, Goodkind's The Sword of Truth, and Jordan(/Sanderson)'s Wheel of Time. But, you know, they were always in the same league.

No longer.

The Malazan Book of the Fallen has just risen to new heights of pure _legend_. This book outstrips...anything. Everything. It puts the series body-lengths (let alone head and shoulders) higher, farther, better than its "peers."

I mean, damn. The recollection of armies of hundreds of millions of Jahgut (those rare, solitary, immeasurably potent recluses) waging war on Death itself? The moon exploding? A show-down between Hood, the King of the High House of Death; and Anomandaris Dragnipurake, Son of Darkness, Knight of the High House of Darkness? Epic battle between _Kruppe the Eel_ and _Iskaral Pust_?

What can top this? Can anything top this?

Bring on the ninth book!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I finished Gav Thorpe's _The Last Chancers_ last night. 

At this point, I'm trying to figure out what to read next--my neighborhood Borders announced a 20% to 40% off sale and I spent perhaps too much, picking up the Soul Drinkers omnibus, _Salamander, Firedrake, Titanicus_, the first book of the Horus Heresy, _Innocence Proves Nothing_, and the Shira Calpurnia omnibus.

I'm thinking of reading _Titanicus_ since my friend wants to read it, but he also loaned me _Savage Scars_ and _Fear the Alien_. 

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## World Eater XII

Finished Black tide, moved onto Salamander.

Got Firedrake and Ryns world to read on Hol!

Preordering Blood reaver and Age of Darkness today.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Yes, although I believe it was more _elaborate_ than that, and it had Titus' title (I can't remember what it was, something similar to Inquisitor but beginning with an "A" ) before his name. .


Actually, we were both wrong. It was _The Strange Demise of Titus Endor_. .

Anyway, back on topic, I've been reading _Hammer and Bolters 3,4_ and _5_ recently, so I'm almost up to date. The ones I enjoyed are Ben Counter's _Phalnax_ (Suprisingly), _Action and Consequence_ by Sarah Cawkwell, and a few others that I can't quite recall the name of.

Anyway, I must get back to _Battle of the Fang_. .


----------



## Mossy Toes

Dicrel Seijin said:


> At this point, I'm trying to figure out what to read next--my neighborhood Borders announced a 20% to 40% off sale and I spent perhaps too much, picking up the Soul Drinkers omnibus, _Salamander, Firedrake, Titanicus_, the first book of the Horus Heresy, _Innocence Proves Nothing_, and the Shira Calpurnia omnibus.


I would recommend the Shira Calpurnia omnibus, personally. It's not for everyone--the plot is rather...diffuse and plodding--but it's still one of the best portrayals of the inner workings of the Imperium that you'll ever find. Plus the main character is (to paraphrase "a stone-cold bitch who would only show mercy if the Emperor Himself got off the Golden Throne and told her too...and even then she wouldn't be happy with it," according to one of her _fellow Arbites_, and that can only be a good thing!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Finished L.A Weatherly's _Angel_ about an hour ago, a really great novel and definitely worth a read. Moving onto Jim Butcher's _Changes_ next.

Lord of the Night


----------



## moo

Interesting suggestions but thanks for the tips Mossy, will finish nightfall and see how i feel. At the moment it's pretty damn good.


----------



## Jacobite

The Palace Of Impossible Dreams - again by Jennifer Fallon - Tides Lords book 3 - starting to get a little better but still not amazing.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Finally hitting _Age of Darkness_, to be followed closely by _Blood Reaver_. Reviews will be up in the next week or so. Have heard only great things about both, so my expectations are high.


----------



## Cowlicker16

Just finished Savage Scars and jumping right into Fall of Damnos, really looking foward to this. Here's hoping for another great Space Marine Battle book


----------



## demonictalkin56

Re-reading the first heretic then back to American Gods (as it has been too long since I read it).

And as soon as i can get them, Age of Darkness and Blood Reaver woohoo!


----------



## el_ben

Just got Prospero burns on Friday, read a bit more than 100 pages so far. But I'm not sure if I like it or not yet. Its a bit slow going at the beginning, at least to me.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

currently reading my newly acquired, personally addressed copy of _Bloodforged_ by Nathan Long. :biggrin: Not out to the public until June!

CP


----------



## raider1987

Trators hand. Really enjoying the CC novels so far. I love Jurgen.


----------



## Lord Mephiston

Reading Blood Reaver at the moment.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Mossy Toes said:


> I would recommend the Shira Calpurnia omnibus, personally. It's not for everyone--the plot is rather...diffuse and plodding--but it's still one of the best portrayals of the inner workings of the Imperium that you'll ever find. Plus the main character is (to paraphrase "a stone-cold bitch who would only show mercy if the Emperor Himself got off the Golden Throne and told her too...and even then she wouldn't be happy with it," according to one of her _fellow Arbites_, and that can only be a good thing!


Ooo, I am sold. I've moved the omnibus to the top of the pile.

Since my last post I started and finished _Salamander_. Am I the only one that thought about Shakespeare when reading about Iagon? (I thought of Iago and Lady MacBeth at the beginning and end.) Anyway, onto Shira Calpurnia.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Am about 1/2 through the 1st Gaunts Ghost's Omnibus with the other 2 Omnibus in the series waiting on me to finish it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Commissar Ploss said:


> currently reading my newly acquired, personally addressed copy of _Bloodforged_ by Nathan Long. :biggrin: Not out to the public until June!
> 
> CP


I got one from Black Library as well, as well as a few others. Although I chose to read _Dwarfs_ after _Battle of the Fang, Age of Darkness_ and _Blood Reaver_.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I got one from Black Library as well, as well as a few others. Although I chose to read _Dwarfs_ after _Battle of the Fang, Age of Darkness_ and _Blood Reaver_.


cool. i get mine based on US release.  for you it's UK so it's a bit earlier. still, mine are all signed.  hahaha

CP


----------



## raider1987

Just finished my 32nd Warhammer 40k novel with Traitors Hand. Loved it, really enjoyable and laugh out loud funny. 

Now I know Blood Reaver (which I am really excited about) and Age of Darkness (which I am still excited about but it is a distant second) are both in the post, so I will just be 'short storying' it for a while. I don't want to be half way through an omnibus when they turn up.


----------



## cheeto

Just starting Wolf's Honour. I am pleasantly surprised by this series. First off, my brother didn't rave over the first three books, so my expectations were really low, and yet I enjoyed them all the same. Then I read reviews on amazon about the books after Wolfblade in which King stops writting and Lightner carries on. Again, shit reviews. Despite a few faux pas in 40k canon, and some curiously long winded explanations by space wolves about stuff, I thought it was a pretty solid story. Looking forward to getting into Wolf's Honor.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Okay, having managed to get some new books this morning, although none of them are Black Library, I have a total of four:

_Angel: A Maximum Ride Novel_ by James Patterson, which I'm reading at the moment and enjoying.
_Triumff_ by Dan Abnett, which I've really wanted to get for ages.
_Scorpia Rising_ by Anthony Horowitz, which is the final book in the Alex Rider Series.
_Among Thieves_ by Douglas Hulick, which has pretty awesome cover art.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Triumff_ by Dan Abnett, which I've really wanted to get for ages.


fuck maximum ride.  stick with Triumff. i was laughing through most of the book. it's a great read.

CP


----------



## deathbringer

heldenhammer, really impressed so far
frinished malekith, dissapointed to say the least


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Commissar Ploss said:


> fuck maximum ride.  stick with Triumff. i was laughing through most of the book. it's a great read.
> 
> CP


Lol, _Angel_ was pretty good, especially since the last 3 books now haven't been brilliant. Anyway, I'll start _Triumff_ next, defiantly.


----------



## Lord of the Night

_Blood Reaver_, at long last. Ave Dominus Nox!

Lord of the Night


----------



## Baron Spikey

When you order direct from BL, specifically pre-orders, how long do they usually take to arrive?

I ordered _Age of Darkness_ and _Blood Reaver_ on Saturday night (or Sunday morning, I was drunk so I'm not entirely sure) and I was just curious how soon I could expect them to arrive...


----------



## raider1987

Only 2 or 3 days after dispatch. I finished Blood Reaver this morning... did it in 2 days, loved it. Starting Age of Darkness tonight.


----------



## World Eater XII

deathbringer said:


> heldenhammer, really impressed so far
> frinished malekith, dissapointed to say the least


Malekith is my favourite book by my most hated human being!

Finished reading Rynns world, Salamander and Firedrake.

Looking forward to Blood reaver, Caledor and Age of darkness when im back home!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Baron Spikey said:


> When you order direct from BL, specifically pre-orders, how long do they usually take to arrive?
> 
> I ordered _Age of Darkness_ and _Blood Reaver_ on Saturday night (or Sunday morning, I was drunk so I'm not entirely sure) and I was just curious how soon I could expect them to arrive...


probably 1-3 weeks at most sounds about right.

CP


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> When you order direct from BL, specifically pre-orders, how long do they usually take to arrive?
> 
> I ordered _Age of Darkness_ and _Blood Reaver_ on Saturday night (or Sunday morning, I was drunk so I'm not entirely sure) and I was just curious how soon I could expect them to arrive...


It used to take a couple weeks at most, but now they seem to despatch the orders pretty much a day or two after you pre-order (or at least they have done with my last few ones). 

Considering you ordered them at the weekend im surprised you havn't had them through yet.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Back on topic, I'm currently reading, well, still the _Dwarf Omnibus_. .


----------



## JB Mallus

The Franks (The Peoples of Europe) by Edward James.

"Product Description.
The Franks first come to light in the third century A.D. as a group of barbarians living in the marshy lowlands of the Rhine frontier of the Roman Empire. By 800 they had become the political heirs of the Romans in the West. Using documentary and archaeological evidence, this book traces the history of the Franks from their barbaric origins to the period of civil and military dominance in Western Europe. It describes the evolution of their society and culture, their conversion to Christianity, the way they ruled and their influence on subsequent ages."


----------



## Baron Spikey

Got _Age of Darkness_ and _Blood Reaver_ through the post today, woo! Started with _Age of Darkness_ as it's perfect travelling material, only read a handful of pages so far though...


----------



## Diatribe1974

Almost done with "Legends of the Space Marines" and then I'll be onto "Victories of the Space Marines". Will try to order "Heroes of the Space Marines" soon to finish out the these short story collections, then I'll get back to finishing up the 1st Gaunts Ghosts Omnibus.


----------



## Doelago

Re-reading _"The Sabbat Worlds Crusade"_ in preparation for starting with the _"Gaunts Ghosts"_.


----------



## TomB360

Brothers of the Snake by Dan Abnett.

I've got a huge backlog of BL books to read before I order the next few HH books - just finished Fallen Angels recently.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Mechanicum & A Thousand Sons came in the other day, so all I've got left to get in from my order is Flight of the Eisenstein. Then I can read "Start to Current" in the Horus Heresy. (I'm currently having a really hard time finding the energy to sit down & finish the 1st Gaunts Ghosts Omnibus, let alone the other 2 I've got. I find myself wanting more Space Marine action than normal joe action).


----------



## Baron Spikey

Finished _Age of Darkness_ yesterday, preferred a couple of the _Tales of Heresy _stories more (The Last Church and Blood Games specifically) but I think AoD was a better overall compilation than ToH.

A fair chunk into Blood Reaver now, ok ADB if the book manages to remain as good all the way through as what I've read so far then I'll consent to bump you up to #5 in my favourite BL authors (after Dan Abnett, Graham McNeill, Sandy Mitchell, and Nathan Long).


----------



## Necron Warrior

Im reading codex necrons and warhammer 40k rulebook whilst im waiting for my first lot of warriors to arrive!!! Not exactly black library though is it?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Necron Warrior: It doesn't have to be black library .

I spent most of the afternoon re-reading _Heroes of the Space Marines_ and _Firedrake_.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Reading _A Storm of Swords Part 2: Blood and Gold_, and _Age of Darkness_ in alternating turns.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Having finished _Heroes of the Space Marines_, I've decided to browse through Angry Robot's Angry Robot Army Website, and have come across _Embedded_ by Dan Abnett. (I have to review it, of course).

So naturally, the first thing that I did was copy the PDF onto my Ipod. 

Guess what I'll be doing for the next few days then?


----------



## raider1987

I just finished Blood Reaver and Age of Darkness. Blood Reaver is very heresy connected and AOD is a heresy book so I am in the mood to learn more about that period of time but I think I have read everything available. Might just do storm of iron.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Finished _Blood Reaver_, no idea what I'll pick up next- probably re-read something to pass the time on the Peasant Wagon.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

After I finished the first book in the _Enforcers_ omnibus, I switched over to the _Assault on Black Reach_ novel. It didn't take long to finish. I'm now nearing the end of _Firedrake. _


----------



## Diatribe1974

Almost done with "Victories of the Space Marines" and soon as Nick Kyme's 1st book "Salamander" shows up (ordered it several days ago), I'll read it & the 2nd book in the trilogy.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Just finished _Caledor_...Gav is definitely the Elven/Eldar go to guy!


----------



## bobss

_The Black Prism_

Fuck yeah to non-Black Library!


----------



## Lumat

Man-Kzin Wars XII + Codex Tyranids


----------



## Lord of the Night

_A Feast for Crows_, fourth book of _A Song of Ice and Fire_. Dreading finishing it though, because it means I have to wait for the fifth book A Dance with Dragons. True its only two months and a week or two away but still... (I'm really really glad I didn't start this series earlier. Two months wait is annoying for me, having to wait five years would drive me mad.)


Lord of the Night


----------



## Mossy Toes

I’ve finished _Dust of Dreams_, and once again, I’m appalled by how massive of swathes of (very important) characters Steven Erikson kills off in single battles. It really, really helps convey the deadliness of these battles. I need to get myself _The Crippled God_, STAT!

LotN: It _has_ driven a significant portion of the fanbase mad...


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I've finished _Firedrake._ I'm not eager, but I am anticipating the third book to finish off the trilogy.

I've now started on the second book of _Enforcer_. I don't like the fact that I'm a few chapters in and still haven't come across Shira Calpurnia. I question the wisdom of having the main character being absent this long.

In terms of non-GW, I'm finishing up _Dracula_.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Got impatient waiting on Salamander to arrive, so I started reading Dan Abnett's "Brothers of the Snake". Of course, Salamander will be here tomorrow, but ah well. At least I'm already 1/2 through this book. Another one for the finished pile, eh?


----------



## raider1987

I just finished 'Storm of Iron'. Really really good book. Wish I had read it before 'Dead Sky Black Sun', it would have made way more sense. 

I got to admit I don't really know where to go from here, my options are MASSIVE I own over 80 40k books and have read about half of them. I really don't know where to go next.


----------



## HereticHammer01

Thought I'd take a break from the Horus Heresy series so I read Dead Men Walking which wasn't bad, and am now on Fall of Damnos, seems pretty good so far.


----------



## bobss

Porn!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished "Brothers of the Snake" (great read, btw). Am now onto Salamander by Nick Kyme. Good times, indeed!


----------



## Svartmetall

Just got my mitts on 'Blood Reaver' so will be sitting down with that and a beer or three this evening; I have 'Age Of Darkness' lurking in the numinous shadows of my cyclopean crypt (OK, living room...but 'cyclopean crypt' _sounds_ better, dammit) to be devoured immediately afterwards.


----------



## Templarbootytime

*reading and in the que*

Just finished the 1st Space Wolves Omnibus and Helsreach, previously finished Rynn's World.

Just started the first Gaunt's Ghost Omnibus, The Founding and have the next 2 in the que.

I have picked up also the Ciaphas Cain first Omnibus, Hero of the Imperium, can't wait to read that so I might take a break from the first Gaunt's when done before starting the next one by picking this up.

Also have the 2nd Space Wolves Omnibus in waiting and I have not even started the Horus Heresy but have the first 3 novels and Prospero Burns.


----------



## aquatic_foible

Just picked up Dead Men Walking, and after I get through that, it'll be on to the new HH title...


----------



## Mossy Toes

Dicrel Seijin said:


> I've now started on the second book of _Enforcer_. I don't like the fact that I'm a few chapters in and still haven't come across Shira Calpurnia. I question the wisdom of having the main character being absent this long.


You'd be best-off expecting the book to be about scheming and plotting, not Calpurnia. In fact, regard her as a minor character that is fairly passive in terms of affecting the plot, and you won't be too far off.

Disappointing, I know, but Blind more than makes up for it in terms of actual participation in the plot on her part.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Yesterday I stumbled across an old football comic that I used to read a lot when I was a kid, so I thought I might as well browse through it again for the (Insert appropiate word here) moments that I had in the past. I do believe it's called _Roy of the Rovers: The Playing Years_.


----------



## TomB360

Currently reading Helsreach and then on to either Dead Men Walking or Titanicus. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Read _Titanicus_, in my opinon it's better than _Dead Men Walking_. Although I enjoyed both :victory:.


----------



## HereticHammer01

TomB360 said:


> Currently reading Helsreach and then on to either Dead Men Walking or Titanicus. Haven't decided yet.


I've heard good things about Titanicus and its by Abnett so its probably good. Dead Men Walking is good, probably the darkest warhammer book I've ever read. Necrons vs. Death Korps is a nice match up.


----------



## moo

I just read the horus rising book, it's freaking awesome. I really enjoyed it, I want to pick up the next two books as i've been told they're pretty darn good too.

At the moment i started reading a book about the unwritten laws of finance and investments. (light reading ^^)


----------



## darkbubba

Have started the Gaunt's Ghosts series. Have read the first three books and am now on the fourth "Guns of Tanith". Really good stuff. I really like Dan Abnett I think that he is the best Black Library author, but McNeill is a good second.


----------



## darkreever

Now that I have finished my last group of books, _Bloodborn_, _The First Heretic_, and _Fear the Alien_, it is time to move onto my next set of books and to further the little challenge. On my list of books to read I am going through _Victories of the Space Marines_, _Prospero Burns_ (finally), _Witch Hunter_, and _First to Fight_ (first in the Starfist series, unique in that this is not a black library novel.)

Should be an interesting next few weeks.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

having lost my job this week... i've had to put the reading on the backburner... However, i am currently reading World At War: Revelation by Mark H. Walker. A Heist Too Far by Heresy's own Rob Knipe (see if you can find his username. :wink and The Legend of Adam Caine by John Charles Scott. (All three books are self-published.)

CP


----------



## Diatribe1974

Sorry to hear that Ploss.

Didn't read much of Salamander the other night (only about the 1st 40 pages or so), but I got a solid 80 read today. (this is generally how a read in that the 1st foray into a new series is slow, then I tear into it in 80-120 page chunks....unless it's an Omnibus, then it's about 2/3's that amount).


----------



## Weapon

Finished Soul Hunter and Blood Reaver over the past few weeks.

ADB is a brilliant writer.

My next book will be Flight of the Eisenstein and I'll continue with the Horus Heresy until ADB's next book.


----------



## TomB360

Started reading Dead Men Walking last night. Only about 20 pages in. The beginning is _very _different to all the other BL books I've read.


----------



## yapyap23

I was reading the Salamander series, but couldn't get into it. Now I'm re-reading Horus Rising so I can finally start the Horus Heresy series.


----------



## Tyrannus

Had a hankering for some (Fantasy) Empire fiction, so I bought 2 books.

I just finished Call to Arms, which I thoroughly enjoy and Atm I am close to finishing Iron company, Which I am also thoroughly enjoying.


----------



## darkbubba

I started reading C.S. Goto's 'Warrior's Brood". I figured I would try it and see if everyone was right about how bad he is. Well you are all right. I teach middle school special ed and I think some of my kids can write better. A character "chambered his sword" Really? Chambered? Last time I checked it was sheathed. It was minor things like that that really killed me. I think I'll pass on "Dawn of War"!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

In the next few days I will be reading _Lies_ and _Plague_ by Michael Grant, review copies from the folks at Egmont Publishing. Also maybe on the Doctor Who side of things, _Apollo 23_ by Justin Richards.

Added to the fact that of the few Black Library books that I may get over the weekend if I get any birthday money.


----------



## Brother Emund

Spacewolves Omnibus... Ragnar Rocks!


----------



## Roninman

Last 3 books read

Bernard Cornwell - Lords of the North
George Martin - Game of thrones (second run)
George Martin - Clash of Kings (second run)

Currently

George Martin - Storm of Swords 1 (second run)

Future

Blood reaver
Age of Darkness
Storm of Swords 2 (second run)


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finishing up Salamander and moving onto Firedrake by Nick Kyme.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Reading two things at the moment:

_Malekith_ by Gav Thorpe
_Blood Gorgons_ by Henry Zou


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Reading two things at the moment:
> 
> _Blood Gorgons_ by Henry Zou


Hope you choose to do a review for _Blood Gorgons_, it'll be interesting to see some other opinions on it.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Lord of the Night said:


> Hope you choose to do a review for _Blood Gorgons_, it'll be interesting to see some other opinions on it.



I never rely on others to tell me if I should or shouldn't read a book. The odds of a 2nd C.S. Goto this late in the game are slim to none.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Lord of the Night said:


> Hope you choose to do a review for _Blood Gorgons_, it'll be interesting to see some other opinions on it.


Maybe if I can fit it in, as I have the advanced review copies not only from Black Libray, but also (not advanced, but review copies nonetheless) _Lies_ and _Plague_ by Michael Grant to review. It's part of the _Gone_ Series, and I reccommend you check it out. (The first book is _Gone_, by the way). It's like a modern-day version of _Lord of the Flies._


----------



## Lord of the Night

Diatribe1974 said:


> I never rely on others to tell me if I should or shouldn't read a book. The odds of a 2nd C.S. Goto this late in the game are slim to none.


Neither do I. I just want to know if he thinks its good like I do.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'm about halfway through _Blood Gorgons_ and am liking what I'm seeing so far, probably will finish it tonight.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished up Firedrake last night and moved onto Savage Scars, by Andy Hoare.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished _Blood Gorgons_ and enjoyed it. I also read _Promethean Sun_ by Nick Kyme, _Atlas Infernal_ by Rob Sanders and _The Painted Man_ by Peter V. Brett, all very good reads.

I'm a few pages into _Brothers of the Snake_ by Dan Abnett and, like all of Abnett's work that I've read - I'm liking it. .


----------



## TomB360

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Finished _Blood Gorgons_ and enjoyed it. I also read _Promethean Sun_ by Nick Kyme, _Atlas Infernal_ by Rob Sanders and *The Painted Man by Peter V. Brett*, all very good reads.
> 
> I'm a few pages into _Brothers of the Snake_ by Dan Abnett and, like all of Abnett's work that I've read - I'm liking it. .


I can highly recommend his next book, _The Desert Spear._


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Lord of the Night said:


> Hope you choose to do a review for _Blood Gorgons_, it'll be interesting to see some other opinions on it.


yeah, here's hoping more people do them. I don't feel like touching the thing myself. i wrinkle my nose every time i look at it. Yes, i hold grudges. I'm highly judgmental that way.

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

TomB360 said:


> I can highly recommend his next book, _The Desert Spear._


I have it on my shelf and I might read it after _Brothers of the Snake_ .


----------



## Paceyjg

Hi guys! Finally good to have others to talk to about 40K. I used to be on the Black Library forum ages ago until they shut it.

Just started Age of Darkness and the Necromunda Omnibus 1.


----------



## raider1987

Started battle of the fang yesterday nearly finished it. Brilliant book. Very highly recommended.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I have it on my shelf and I might read it after _Brothers of the Snake_ .


My only gripe with Brothers of the Snake:



Abnett doesn't account for the "lost 40 years" in the story. He just says that when the main character goes back to the 1st world we see him on, it's 40 years later, yet, in the book, it's only been 12 years. They pass it off as the whole "The Warp works in weird ways...." kinda thing (which it can do that: Go into the warp for 6 months and come out of it 200 years later in real space. Or go into the Warp for 6 months and come out BEFORE you actually left your original destination)

Anyways, the storyline itself, doesn't account for it one bit. Did they mention it in the storyline about how he'd lost time in the warp, it'd have been one thing, but it was one of those "Oh Priad, you're still the same (in looks) and I got old on you." Priad responds "Wow, what happened? Yer old as dirt." Antoni says "Well no shit, Sherlock, it's been 40 years since you were here last!" Priad replies, "40 years? GTFO! It's only been 12. Well, I guess the warp screwed things up somewhere. lulz." Yeah, that's pretty much how it was explained.


----------



## Diatribe1974

BTW, I HATE, LOATHE & DESPISE waiting on an order I really want to read. For example:

I ordered the Horus Heresy: The Collected Visions on Monday via Borders. Normally, they're really good about shipping it out within 24 hours of the initial order. But it went out today. I was hoping to have it by tomorrow (my day off) so I could chew through it.

Ugh.


----------



## docgeo

up to date on all the HH, Blood angles, soul drinkers, Ultrmarines, Battle books, and white dwarfs.

Currently reading through the GGK codex and waiting on the battle of the Fang


Doc


----------



## Mossy Toes

Finished _Heart of Darkness_ (reread). Also, Jim Butcher's _Changes_ ("This is ridiculous. I look like the Games Workshop version of a Jedi Knight."), which was awesome and very much lived up to its name in terms of the Dresden Files as a whole.

Now getting into Erikson's _The Crippled God_, and even more excited.


----------



## Takizuchi

I just started reading the Grey Knights Omnibus.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished "Savage Scars" by Andy Hoare and now am reading "Fear the Alien" anthology. Should burn through it in a couple days as the short stories anthologies generally have had me doing. If that's the case, I might be onto either "Sons of Dorn" or "Faith & Fire" afterwards (trying to finish up these singular books ASAP before "Battle of the Fang" hits in June (and perhaps some of my other books, depending on WHEN in June it's supposed to hit)


----------



## raider1987

After finishing battle for the fang which was incredible, I went on to promethian sun which was pretty good, so then onto Fall of Damnos.... which I am hating so far to be honest.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

The new Dwarfs Omnibus that just showed up at my doorstep early! yay me, you can all suck it.

CP


----------



## TomB360

I've just started Titanicus.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I have the Soul Drinkers Omnibus here but I'm unsure as to whether to start reading it, I'm worried it'll start spouting rubbish about Rogal Dorn, should of got the Salamanders books.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

CP: I've already read 1/3 of it .

Also, currently working my way through _Gotrek and Felix 1_ by William King, and am on _Skavenslayer_. Nice stuff .


----------



## Brother Emund

Half way through _'Age of Darkness'_, and I must confess, I am not impressed. In fact, I feel damn well ripped off!


----------



## Chaplain Garrus

I'm reading Firedrake, after that I will read Promethean Sun and if I feel like I feel now, I'll probably read The Founding in the Gaunt's Ghosts series.

Loving Firedrake though, a good insight to the natural enemy of the Salamanders. Very interesting when it comes to the fighting too, seeing as Sallies are close range firefight units mostly and Eldar love their close range units too.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Finally started on _Game of Thrones_ (which I had planned on finishing before the TV series started  ), enjoying it so far.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Bane_of_Kings said:


> CP: I've already read 1/3 of it .
> 
> Also, currently working my way through _Gotrek and Felix 1_ by William King, and am on _Skavenslayer_. Nice stuff .


lol even though i'm heaps cooler than you, you still end up getting them just a tad bit earlier than i do. Hence beating me to all the reviews. lol Perhaps i'm just a little slow? ah well, slow and cool. :smoke:

CP


----------



## darkbubba

Reading _Fall of Damnos _enjoying it so far. Good insight on Necrons.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox

I'm currently reading Caledor. The Sundering trilogy has been a great read and love how it focuses on various characters throughout them. After this I've bought the Game of Thrones book to read. I've not watched the series and would like to read it before I get any preconceived ideas in my head as a result of watching the series.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I just got Caledor, so I'll be reading it first before Soul Drinkers.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'm currently reading _Plague_ by Michael Grant, and it's awesome. I reccommend the first three books in the series, _Gone, Hunger_ and _Lies_. (My review for _Lies_ will be up soon).


----------



## jasonpittman

Currently reading a few
Prospero Burns (not impressed so far)
Dead Men Walking (ebook so reading when out and about, not sure if I like it or not)
Necropolis (started ages ago and have just not got round to finishing it)

Just finished reading the Ciaphas Cain omnibus Defender of the Imperium which was superb like all the Ciaphas Cain novels.


----------



## darkbubba

Just finished _Fall_ _of Damnos_. It was pretty great. The History major in me loved the semblance of Custer's last stand and the three hundred at Thermopyle. After reading _Assualt on Black Reach _I thought that Sicarious was a pretty good leader with a penchant for glory, but after "Fall" I realized that he was vainglorious and foolhardy. I loved the way Kyme changed the prosaic image of the Ultramarines into a complex personality driven view of flawed individuals.


----------



## DeathJester921

Currently reading Fallen Angels. Its alright I guess, but it left a lot to be desired in regards to the fighting on Diamat. It did not go too great into detail concerning the entire battle. As for what was happening on Caliban? It went into a little bit of detail about how they threw off Imperial rule. The book itself is not the best i've read, but its not the worst. I really enjoyed Fulgrim and the first three books, Horus Rising, False Gods, and Galaxy in Flames. Legion was also good. The rest? Not the best, though Mechanicum was an interesting read.


----------



## Takizuchi

In the middle of the Grey Knights omnibus, which i think is a story called Dark Adeptus.


----------



## DeathJester921

Takizuchi said:


> In the middle of the Grey Knights omnibus, which i think is a story called Dark Adeptus.


Dark Adeptus was a good read. Didn't even know it was part of a series of Grey Knights Books until I was about a quarter of the way through the book. Maybe half way through. I can't remember. Despite my confusion at the mention of their hunt for that one deamon, I read on. It was worth it.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Takizuchi said:


> In the middle of the Grey Knights omnibus, which i think is a story called Dark Adeptus.


There is a short story in one of the Anthologies, I believe it's "Victories of the Space Marines" by Counter, that connects Book 2 to Book 3 of the Omnibus. Much like there was a story in "Legends of the Space Marines" (I believe) by McNeill that connects Book 2 and Book 3 of the Ultramarines Omnibus.


----------



## malko888

ciaphas cain books don't have enough sex in them,
the original flashman books that they are based on
were full of interracial romps.
i'd like it more if caiphas put himself about a bit more...


----------



## otogimaru

about halfway through Malleus in the Eisenhorn Trilogy an amazing read so far


----------



## Mossy Toes

Malko: I think the sex is implied readily enough. Read between the lines if you like; that's probably the only place you'll find it in BL's "younger audience-targeted books."

So, to summarize: the murder of billions is all right. Hanky panky is right out.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished "Fear the Alien" Anthology the other day. Working on "Storm of Iron" by McNeill.


----------



## Doelago

Just got "Warhammer: Mark of Chaos" by Anthony Reynolds. Gona start reading it in a moment.


----------



## Zodd

On the last pages of Nemisis . I like it. And Victories of the Space Marines which include a storie by Sarah Cawkwell about the Silver Skulls. And it's ace. So i am looking forward to The Gildar Rift.


----------



## bobss

_Blood Reaver _- 'cause I got sick of shitty teen-fiction novels and wanted a man's book.


----------



## darkbubba

Just starting "Soul Drinkers" series...so far so good. Tried to read Dawn of War by C.S. Goto. Made it through 100 pages and just had to stop! It's horrible! I read Warrior Brood and it was ok so I figured why not try Dawn of War. One of the worse literary mistakes I've ever made. Not just bad 40k, but bad period. I won't make the same mistake again.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Zodd said:


> On the last pages of Nemisis . I like it. And Victories of the Space Marines which include a storie by Sarah Cawkwell about the Silver Skulls. And it's ace. So i am looking forward to The Gildar Rift.


Yeah, I was happily surprised about how much I liked the Silver Skulls in the Anthology. Does anyone know if it covers the same characters in the short story, or if it's new ones for "The Gildar Rift"?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'm reading _The Way of Shadows_ by Brent Weeks, and enjoying it so far. Next, I'll either finally get around to completing _Gotrek and Felix: The First Omnibus_ by William King or delve into _Nagash the Sorcerer_ by Mike Lee.

Also, I've decided so far that the Empire ToL Trilogy is quickly becoming my favourite.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I'm reading _The Way of Shadows_ by Brent Weeks, and enjoying it so far. Next, I'll either finally get around to completing _Gotrek and Felix: The First Omnibus_ by William King or delve into _Nagash the Sorcerer_ by Mike Lee.
> 
> Also, I've decided so far that the Empire ToL Trilogy is quickly becoming my favourite.


From what I understand, you'll want to stay away from the whole Gotrek & Felix stuff, as you'll find yourself reading Omnibus 1, then getting Omnibus 2, then finally (even thought it's no longer William King), Omnibus 3. Are you willing to set yourself up for that kinda reading, Bane of Kings?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Diatribe1974 said:


> From what I understand, you'll want to stay away from the whole Gotrek & Felix stuff, as you'll find yourself reading Omnibus 1, then getting Omnibus 2, then finally (even thought it's no longer William King), Omnibus 3. Are you willing to set yourself up for that kinda reading, Bane of Kings?


Well, considering I've done the same with the _Gaunt's Ghosts_ series, I probably will with this one depending on how the rest of _Skavenslayer_ and _Daemonslayer_ turns out.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Well, considering I've done the same with the _Gaunt's Ghosts/I] series, I probably will with this one depending on how the rest of Skavenslayer and Daemonslayer turns out._


_

It's my understanding that once the other author takes over the series, there's some things that occur that'll have you saying "Wait....he wouldn't do that. Ah well, still a good read. *flips another page*"

_


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i'm reading _Bloodforged_ right now and it fucking rocks! just about 12 hrs in of total reading and i'm nearly done with it. Nathan Long is a great writer.

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Aye, _Bloodforged_ is awesome, CP.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Aye, _Bloodforged_ is awesome, CP.


yeap, finally got around to it. been itching to read it for months, and i've had it since March!

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night

Commissar Ploss said:


> i'm reading _Bloodforged_ right now and it fucking rocks! just about 12 hrs in of total reading and i'm nearly done with it. Nathan Long is a great writer.
> 
> CP


Both Born and Forged are sitting on my shelf, I want to finish _His Majesty's Dragon_ before I commit to them, which at the rate i'm reading i'll be starting them tomorrow. But they are next, and looking forward to them :grin:


Lord of the Night


----------



## Commissar Ploss

they're wonderful, i really do recommend them. did i mention mine were signed? :biggrin:

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'm on the last 'short story' of _Skavenslayer_, and enjoyed it almost as much as _Trollslayer_, and am eagerly awaiting _Daemonslayer_.

However, a new distraction has arrived in the form of _Imperial Glory_ by Richard Williams and _The Madness Within_ by Steve Lyons. .

Also, I am probably signing my own death sentance here (LotN will probably hunt me down before I get to read it), _Nagash Immortal_ by Mike Lee.

These are Advanced Review Copies, by the way.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

of course they are.  You and i get them before all the other losers anyways. lol Now, when i say "losers," i mean that in the nicest way possible. k:

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

. 

[Filler Post]


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished "Storm of Iron" by McNeill and moved onto "Sons of Dorn" by Chris Roberson. Still trying to pound out the last 4 books I want to do before "Battle of the Fang" and "Chapters Due" hit paperback (for Chapters Due at least) in June.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished the first _Gotrek and Felix Omnibus_ and am now currently reading _Imperial Glory_ by Richard Williams. Nice stuff, so far. .


----------



## Unknown Primarch

well ive had 'emperors mercy' half read from like october last year and just cant seem to get into it. 

im about halfway through 'fall of damnos' and it got abit boring, ultramarines never really spark any excitement in me in afraid.

so i started 'victories of the space marines' but got 'age of darkness' through the post so started that now.


----------



## Stern Guard

Well im about to finish rynns world, and i have insignium astartes to study and horus rising, false gods and galxy in flames to start!!

Im kind of new to this stuff kind of shows with the stuff im reading.
I absolutely love pedro kantor he is absolutely cool and so is captain cortez as well!!


----------



## Baron Spikey

Currently reading _Battle of the Fang_ (Chris Wraight you winner, you) with _Blood Forged_ lined up for straight after.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Just finished _Bloodborn_ and started _Bloodforged_ right afterwards. Really good series so far :grin:.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Aye, Baron, _Battle of the Fang_ is amazing .


----------



## TomB360

Around 20 pages to go on _Titanicus_. Damn, it's a good read.

I'm then going to pick up where I left of with _The Horus Heresy_ and read _A Thousand Sons._


----------



## Paceyjg

Just finished Age of Darkness. Like a Primarch is to a Space Marine - The Iron Within and Savage Weapons were head and shoulders above the rest of the stories :grin:

Now on to Blood Reaver which has got me hooked from the start.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Just finished _The Crippled God_. I love how merciless Erikson is in battle. You know he isn't kidding around when a band of 100 characters, most of them named, are whittled down to 20. That said, there's no way to tie up so many loose ends in one chain of battles. That makes the ending just a little bit lackluster.

I mean, I always knew it would be--you can't have a 10 book series culminate so orgasmically as to drown out everything that comes before. The weight of expectation is unmatchable. Erikson almost did it, though. He certainly did a damn sight better than, say, Steven King with the Dark Tower, in providing a great climax. He nearly overcame my reservations...

Still, I'm happy with it. A solid-enough end to an awesome series. Bloody, viseral, merciless battles with obscenely high casualty-counts. Rescues in the nick of time. Hopeless last stands. The annihilation of nobility. The fallacious contradictions of the enemy lain bare. Victory over self-defeating despair. Privation. Starvation. Dehydration. An army, a vast, iron-toothed snake, marching and leaving a trail of hundreds dead behind it, victims of the crystal desert and the merciless sun: shed scales. Impossible deeds of valor and sacrifice, decried by all others as suicide, triumphant...and unwitnessed. Acts of incredible exertion and suffering, the failure of any one of which would spell the death of the world. The greatest ever convergence of fell powers from the present and eons immeasurably past. Ancient vows and brotherhoods reforged. Charging the spear of fate and life, bearing all the blows that the hateful fists of the world rain down...in the name of compassion and mercy.

Yeah, I'm glad that I read that book. That series.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Just finished _Nagash the Sorcerer_ by Mike Lee. It was meh, I guess. In my opinon, _Malekith_ by Gav Thorpe and _Heldenhammer_ by Graham McNeill are better.

EDIT: At the reccomendation of a friend, I've picked up _The Knife of Never Letting Go_ by Patrick Ness, which I think I might have added to my I want to read before the end of 2011 list.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Finished Battle of the Fang (awesome though I think Helsreach still just about beats it as the best SMB book) and Bloodforged which follwed Bloodborn by being excellent.


----------



## TomB360

Just started _A Thousand Sons_ by Graham McNeill. Only 75 pages in, but it seems good so far.

I like the re-inclusion of remembrancers. The idea of people coming along to record the crusades in various forms of media is really interesting to me, but after the first three or four novels, they weren't seen much. Good to have them back.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished "Sons of Dorn" & now am off to "Faith & Fire" by Swallow.


----------



## gothik

just finished victories of the space marines, quater of the way through Blood Reaver and finished Age of Darkness. was on the bus to leeds when i brought blood reaver at the GW shop before hoping on the bus...loving it and gave me somethng decent to read other then listen to screaming kids ....


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Seeing as I fly through any books that I read, I'm currently re-reading _The Night Lords Series_. Finished _Soul Hunter_ in a few hours yesterday, and looking to re-read _Blood Reaver_ today.


----------



## gothik

got the white scars novel yesterday so that will be next on my list...but top of my best read at the moment .... all three of the Sigmar books, kept me engrossed all the way through.
will buy the laast nagash and sundering novels as it completes a series and i really mustt get off my backside and get rynns world as i totally enjoyed helsreachs


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Gothik, if you enjoyed _Helsreach_, don't bother getting _Rynn's World_ - it was pretty bad, tbh. Get _Battle of the Fang_ or _Fall of Damnos_ instead.


----------



## gothik

hmmm ok bane, seeing as you said heldenhammer was like awesome...and it was will do


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

History A: The Making of the Modern World. Unit: 3A: War and Transformation of British society 1903-28 by _Nigel Kelly_

.


----------



## LukeValantine

I is currently readings nothing....sadness whales assemble.

Although I guess my rlst 100 textbook is a 1000p something so hmmm. yah but that doesn't count because its more of a job then something read for leisure.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Reading Battle of the Fang atm, its very very good. Still wish the Sons would kill the Wolves.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I'm halfway through _Chapter's Due_ by Graham McNeill. I'm surprised at my progress since I started last night. (And I'm proofreading two other books, so I'm wondering if I would have finished by now if not for, you know, actual work. :biggrin: )


----------



## Hachiko

Trying to tear through Storm of Iron at a good clip, it is amazing (around pg. 95 currently). This title deserves all the accolades it has received!
:good::good:


----------



## WinZip

Now reading the blood angels omnibus, and i have to say im pleasently suprised! I never intended to read it but my girlfriend bought it for me so areading i go! now excuse...*turns on reading light and starts flipping pages*


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Dicrel Seijin said:


> I'm halfway through _Chapter's Due_ by Graham McNeill. I'm surprised at my progress since I started last night. (And I'm proofreading two other books, so I'm wondering if I would have finished by now if not for, you know, actual work. :biggrin: )


you're an editor?

CP


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finishing up "Faith & Fire" and hoping that "Battle of the Fang" and "Chapters Due" is at my local Borders tomorrow so I can pick them up.

*EDIT*

Stupid Borders. Once again, they'd only gotten ONE of each of those 2 books I wanted. At least I was able to get "Chapters Due", but had to order "Battle of the Fang". Ah well, with that order, I was able to burn off my Borders Bucks & get it 100% free, so that's not all that bad.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I went into town today, with the means of only buying one book, and ended up buying four .

_Hunter's Moon_ by Paul Finch
_Dead of Winter_ by James Goss
_Blood Oath_ by Christopher Farnsworth 
_The Drawing of the Three_ by Stephen King 

If anyone wants reviews on these, give me a heads up and I'll try and fit it in. The first two novels are Doctor Who by the way, and my first non-audiobooks featuring The Eleventh Doctor.


----------



## Mossy Toes

BoK: keep in mind that _The Drawing of Three_ is the sequel to _The Gunslinger_, and book 2 of 7 in The Dark Tower.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Mossy, yeah I know, I've read and enjoyed _The Gunsliger_. . Thanks for the advice, though.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Good, good, good...

Be forewarned: these books become something of an inter-dimensional tourist trip, skipping around temporally and location-wise. Jake's New York is only one of many...that you see, let alone exist.


----------



## darkbubba

Am just finishing _Conquest of Armegeddon_. Great book I just love the Templars. Getting ready to start _Brothers of the Snake_. Read good reviews on Amazon about it. Has anyone read that and did you like it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Darkbubba: I read and highly enjoyed _Brothers of the Snake_, a great read. 

Mossy: Cheers for the advice .

And also right now, I've finished _Blood Oath_ (A highly enjoyable read, I will reccomend it), and moving onto _Dead of Winter_, which is also pretty interesting.


----------



## Shadow Walker

Deathwatch: Mark of Xenos.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_The Drawing of the Three_ by Stephen King. Enjoying it so far, and the other three books that I've read.


----------



## Shadow Walker

Battle of the Fang.


----------



## arumichic

False Gods (2nd book of Horus Heresy). Liking it so far, but angry at Erebus. I'm sad that nobody writes from the Eldar or DE point of view.  I think it would be interesting to hear their side of the story and the history of how Slaneesh was made in more detail.


----------



## raider1987

Eldar will come into the heresy at fulgrim I think mate. 

I just started Gaunts ghosts.


----------



## darkreever

arumichic said:


> False Gods (2nd book of Horus Heresy). Liking it so far, but angry at Erebus. I'm sad that nobody writes from the Eldar or DE point of view.  I think it would be interesting to hear their side of the story and the history of how Slaneesh was made in more detail.


Path of the Warrior, Path of the Seer, and Path of the Outcast are (and will be) whole novels from the point of view of Eldar.

You also have the short story Mistress Bedea's gift, from Fear the Alien, which is from the point of view of Dark Eldar.


To me, the biggest problem with the point of view of such alien beings is the fact that more often than not your trying to equate human actions and emotions to inhuman creatures. There is a scene in Mistress Bedea's Gift that I absolutely love, which is a show of raw emotion, and then the emotion shift soon after is like running into a wall. Its, to me, part of a show that Eldar emotion and human emotion not even close to one another.


----------



## bobss

currently reading _A Clash of Kings_. lengthy prologue, but at last stannis baratheon's attitudes and demeanour has been displayed. :grin:


----------



## Legiomortis

Completed most books for 40k, favourites being _Ravenor/Eisenhorn_. I was a little unsure of the Night Lords novels but theyve totally changed my mind onto _Blood Reaver_ at the moment and just passed Talo's memory of the meeting in the screaming halls (which has some "lasting" mental imagary) but so far its a nice take on a renegade legion which isnt all "hail chaos!" etc.


----------



## arumichic

darkreever said:


> To me, the biggest problem with the point of view of such alien beings is the fact that more often than not your trying to equate human actions and emotions to inhuman creatures. There is a scene in Mistress Bedea's Gift that I absolutely love, which is a show of raw emotion, and then the emotion shift soon after is like running into a wall. Its, to me, part of a show that Eldar emotion and human emotion not even close to one another.


I do understand that's why people don't like to write Xenos stories. Which is also the part that makes me sad.  It doesn't keep me from wanting to see these stories though. And I will make sure to go look into the books you mentioned. Thanks!~


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished "_The Chapter's Due_" by McNeill and started "_Battle of the Fang_" by Wraight.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Due to the three for two offer at Waterstones, I picked up the following novels today:

_The Way Through the Woods_ by Una McCormack
_Game of Thrones_ by George RR Martin
_The Crown of the Blood_ by Gav Thorpe


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Due to the three for two offer at Waterstones, I picked up the following novels today:
> 
> _Game of Thrones_ by George RR Martin


Fantastic choice! You won't regret it.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Bane_of_Kings said:


> _The Crown of the Blood_ by Gav Thorpe


was an interesting book... not the best, but interesting...

his next book is due out soon, book 2.

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

CP: I know, I've seen it up on Angry Robot's website . It's one of the main reasons why I brought _The Crown of the Blood_. Plus, it's written by Gav Thorpe. . 

I'll probably start reading it soon.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Bane_of_Kings said:


> CP: I know, I've seen it up on Angry Robot's website . It's one of the main reasons why I brought _The Crown of the Blood_. Plus, it's written by Gav Thorpe. .
> 
> I'll probably start reading it soon.


I really enjoyed it personally...

Just about to start _Destiny_ by Elizabeth Hayden


----------



## TomB360

Just started _Nemesis_. I'm on holiday for the next week, so I should get a fair amount of reading done. I've got _The First Heretic, Prospero Burns _and _Age of Darkness_ lined up; along with _The Killing Ground_and _Courage and Honour._


----------



## Commissar Ploss

50 pages into _The Legend of Adam Caine_ and i'm liking it so far.  Do buy, he's a member on Heresy. :wink:

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night

Up to chapter 4 of David Weber's _On Basilisk Station_, its ok thus far but quite a lot of explanation of starship combat and weapons, feels a bit like a technical manual. Should get better later, I hope it does as whether or not I buy the other twelve books of the series hinges on whether or not I like this one.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Currently reading _A Game of Thrones_ by George RR Martin. I'm into the secondish chapter, and am liking what I'm seeing so far. I might have to pick up the second one, but I'm afraid the Dark Tower 3 has priority over this sequel at the moment.

That may change, though...


----------



## gothik

currently reading battle of the fang


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished _"Battle of the Fang"_ tonight with the last 140-ish pages. The last of my *"OMFG MUST READ!"* styled distractions are now out of the way. It's time to finally get started on the Horus Heresy with _"Horus Rising"_.


----------



## Bolter

Am currently thumbing through HH: Age of Darkness! Prior to that - Redemption Corps.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Have Read:

_Robopocalypse_ by Daniel H. Wilson - Excellent Read!

To Read:

_Deception Point_ by Dan Brown
_Shadow's Edge_ by Brent Weeks


----------



## TomB360

Read _Nemesis _and _The First Heretic_ whilst I was on holiday. Just started _Prospero Burns_.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Back reading _A Game of Thrones_. _Robopocalypse_ and _Shadow's Edge_ were both awesome.


----------



## Pyroriffic

Just re-reading _The Black Lung Captain_ by Chris Wooding in anticipation of the next volume in the series, _The Iron Jackal_...


----------



## William Siegfried

I'm re-reading the whole Horus Heresy series XD. I liked them and they are good books have a whole library of Warhammer 40k books but I like the HH books best XD. I liked reading about the Primarchs. Helps me write some good SS and draw some epic pictures.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished _"Horus Rising"_ last night (kinda disappointed to be honest). Started "_False Gods"_ today.


----------



## Wych

Finished Battle of the fang right after Prospero burns, I would recommend both of these . Though there are some really sad moments in both where you cant help but feel for the character involved.

About to start the first space wolves omnibus.


----------



## gothik

just finished BOTF and on Savage Scars


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Started _Defenders of Ulthan_ by Graham McNeill. I really couldn't even start _Deception Point_ by Dan Brown, which is a suprise as I enjoyed all his other books that i've read. I guess I'll have to give it another go later on.


----------



## Doelago

Finished "Horus Rising" earlier today. Damn best book I have read in my entire life. 

Proceeding with "False Gods". I swear to god I will kill someone if it lets me down.


----------



## Azkaellon

Doelago said:


> Finished "Horus Rising" earlier today. Damn best book I have read in my entire life.
> 
> Proceeding with "False Gods". I swear to god I will kill someone if it lets me down.


Your good till Prospero Burns then i feel sorry for anyone around you.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

need i remind anyone of _Battle for the Abyss_... uke:

CP


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Just finished _Savage Scars_. It had lots and lots of action with a modicum of character development and motivation. The ending was somewhat unsatisfying.

I'm probably going back to the _Enforcer_ trilogy to finish the third book now.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Currently reading _Defenders of Ulthan_ by Graham McNeill. I'm on holiday so I intend to finish it before the end of the week. I'll put a review up at a later date, after _Imperial Glory_ by Richard Williams which I've read already


----------



## bobss

Azkaellon said:


> Your good till Prospero Burns then i feel sorry for anyone around you.


Simple-minded dimwit.

Not only do you mock Prospero Burns, a book I and many others hold in high regard as excellent literature - but you ignore Descent of Angels, Battle for the Abyss and Nemesis. 

None of them are 'bad' books, but they are worse than Prospero Burns.

I'm reading A Storm of Swords 2: Blood and Gold.


----------



## TomB360

Currently reading _Prospero Burns_ and I'm rather enjoying it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

TomB360 said:


> Currently reading _Prospero Burns_ and I'm rather enjoying it.


beware the _wet leopard growl!_ 

CP


----------



## Haskanael

Hammer of the Emperor, Imperial guard Omnibus.

also Prospero Burns was an awesome book.


----------



## TomB360

Commissar Ploss said:


> beware the _wet leopard growl!_
> 
> CP


Heh, yeah I noticed that.



Haskanael said:


> Hammer of the Emperor, Imperial guard Omnibus.
> 
> also Prospero Burns was an awesome book.


I've got _Imperial Guard Volume 1_ (containing _Fifteen Hours, Death World_ and _Rebel Winter_). Does anyone know if _Hammer of the Emperor_ is a follow-up to this, or completely stand-alone?


----------



## gen.ahab

Currently reading _The Empire_, from the legend of Sigmar series written by Graham. Fantastic book, so far.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

TomB360 said:


> Heh, yeah I noticed that.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got _Imperial Guard Volume 1_ (containing _Fifteen Hours, Death World_ and _Rebel Winter_). Does anyone know if _Hammer of the Emperor_ is a follow-up to this, or completely stand-alone?


Hammer of the Emperor is another Imperial Guard Omnibus

CP


----------



## Marneus Calgar

I'm currently reading Decent of Angels!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

As well as reading _Defenders of Ulthan_, I'm working my way through _Surface Detail_ by Ian M. Banks, pretty good - although I rarely get the chance to read any of them as much as I would like.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

bobss said:


> Simple-minded dimwit.
> 
> Not only do you mock Prospero Burns, a book I and many others hold in high regard as excellent literature - but you ignore Descent of Angels, Battle for the Abyss and Nemesis.
> 
> None of them are 'bad' books, but they are worse than Prospero Burns.
> 
> I'm reading A Storm of Swords 2: Blood and Gold.


And you also ignore _Fallen Angels_ :wink:. Edit: apologies for the double post.


----------



## World Eater XII

I enjoyed Fallen angels....

Anyway, im switching between Bloodforged, Dark blade graphic novel and Promethean sun.


----------



## Konstantinos

I am currently reading Atlas infernal just started it but it sounds awesome, Then i shall finish off Malus Darkblade part 1 then on to The Gildar Rift once its out if i finish before then i have the Soul Drinkers omnibus


----------



## holy bolter

Two thirds of the way through Rynns world. I'd heard a lot of bad reports but have to say I'm really enjoying it. I like the fact that we get to see space marines really on the backfoot for a change. Also think it has some nice cinematic images so far. I also remember the front cover of rogue trader from the shelves the first time I went into games workshop as a kid so i find that kinda cool too ! I have to admit I'm no fluff expert though , but for me its a good 40k novel.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Well, _Blind,_ the last book in the Enforcer trilogy did not take that long to finish.... Not sure what to really make of the bonus material at the end.

I've started _Innocence Proves Nothing_ by Sandy Mitchell. The assassin is growing on me. The inquisitor and the rest of his retinue? Not so much, but I'm only 40 or so pages in.


----------



## Tim/Steve

Loved _Innocence Proves Nothing_... may need to re-read it at some time.

Just finished _Reiskguard_ and _Iron Company_. Both are good books, well worth reading but I would say Reiksguard is excellent while Iron Company is pretty miss-able.

Currently I'm reading _Ancient Blood_... I'm 3/4 of the way through the book and still waiting for the storyline to kick in. Its not a bad book; its well written with good character development and description and it does show the world of the Strigany nicely... but that's pretty much all you get.
For anyone who read and enjoyed _The Grapes of Wrath_ (classic, not BL) you'll love this book or if you feel like doing a themed Strigany army it'll give loads of ideas... for everyone else it's probably worth skipping.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I took a break from _Innocence Proves Nothing_. A friend of mine gave me _Hero of the Imperium_, the Ciaphas Cain trilogy. (So Sandy Mitchell has supplanted, er, Sandy Mitchell.) I'm surprised that I'm already reading the third book. 

Well, it's obvious that I've been practically inhaling the book. I like Cain's POV and the inquisitor's snarky side commentary.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

The latest hammer and bolters, issue eight and nine. They were finished yesterday, and I reckon _Survivor_ by Steve Parker is pretty awesome. (Number 9, I think), as well as the _Action and Consequence_ short by Sarah Cawkwell in Number 8. 

There's also some pretty nice Tau fiction in both of them, as well as _Phalnax_, which has defiantly increased my opinon of the Soul Drinkers and of Ben Counter since I have read it. Who knows, I may have to pick up the first omnibus. .


----------



## Serpion5

Trying to get through Atlas Infernal. 

I dunno, it just doesn`t seem to be what I was expecting. Shame because I`ve been looking forward to this one for months.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

That's a shame, Serp - I really enjoyed it. However, I do believe that Civilian Reader shares your view. [http://civilian-reader.blogspot.com/2011/06/atlas-infernal-by-rob-sanders-black.html]


----------



## Serpion5

Aye. It`s a great story, I`m just not liking the pace of the book. It just feels rushed to me somehow. :dunno:


----------



## gobsmak

I've just finished re-reading Ciaphus Cain - Hero of the Imperium. I'm part way through re-reading The Battle for Helsreach but I've put this on hold as I've just started The Battle for the Fang, however, so far none of the Space Marine battles books are as good as the first one; Rynns World.


----------



## Lucast

_Neuromancer_ by William Gibson, _The Laughter Of Carthage_ by Michael Moorcock, _God's World_ by Ian Watson, _In Search Of The Pleasure Palace_ by Marc Almond, and _Watchmen_ by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (for the 11th-odd time).
I'm also rereading _Sigmars' Heirs_, Vampire Counts army books 5th and 6th edition, and _Realms of Sorcery_ 2nd edition for the purposes of my BL submission.


----------



## Wych

I recently bought and started reading the atlas Infernal. 

Hope there are more books about this inquisitor to come


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished _"False Gods"_ 2 days ago. Working on _"Galaxy in Flames"_ by Counter. I guess I'm not this die-hard _OMFG I LOVE ABNETT_, nut some folks have for his works (re: _Horus Rising_), but I enjoyed _False Gods_ infinitely more than _Horus Rising_ and am already enjoying _Galaxy in Flames_ as much as _False Gods_.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Recieved a review copy of _Leviathan Wakes_ by James S.A. Corey, and an advanced review copy of _Germline_ by T.C. McCarthy. Both novels will most likely be read after I've finished _Path of the Seer_.


----------



## polynike

Just finished The Battle of the Fang and Age of Darkness. Night Lords second nove next on list


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Descent of Angels


----------



## bobss

Marneus Calgar said:


> Descent of Angels


Descent of Angels kills 99.9% of sperm.

Fact.


----------



## Zodd

Just finished The First Heretic :shok:
That was a good one..

I think i better get on with Blood Reaver.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

bobss said:


> Descent of Angels kills 99.9% of sperm.
> 
> Fact.


And Battle for the Abyss kills the remaining .1%

Clearly, both are more effective as spermicides then as entertaining works of fiction.

CP


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

I just finished reading a short little book of David Hume's work. I honestly think that if you cut out all of the needless analogies, over the top flowery poetry that in the end fails, and his excessive use of stupid examples, his two hundred page book would be turned into a four page pamphlet. I honestly think that man had really nothing important to say at all in that book, other than to make a dime off of psuedo intellectuals back in his time.


----------



## Azkaellon

Commissar Ploss said:


> And Battle for the Abyss kills the remaining .1%
> 
> Clearly, both are more effective as spermicides then as entertaining works of fiction.
> 
> CP


Naw i think its more like this

Prospero Burns kills 98% of sperm and Battle for the Abyss kills the last 2%

Back on topic however

I am just starting Caledor after reading Malekith and Shadow King. I must say so far Shadow King is the best "Time of Legend" Book...Shame the models suck in the army book D: and there sculpts.....


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'm four or five pages into _Leviathan Wakes_ so far, and It is pretty amazing .


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Well, I finished _Hero of the Imperium_ the other day and continued _Innocence Proves Nothing_, which I just finished a couple of hours ago. I realized about 3/4 of the way through the book that it could not possibly finish all the plot that had been set into motion. I'll be looking for _Scourge the Heretic_ next time I'm at the bookstore.

I'm thinking of finally starting the Soul Drinkers trilogy.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'm currently reading _Germline_ by TC McCarthy, and the first chapter gives it a promising start. _Hard Spell_ by Justin Gustainis on the other hand, was absolutely fantastic .


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Azkaellon said:


> Naw i think its more like this
> 
> Prospero Burns kills 98% of sperm and Battle for the Abyss kills the last 2%
> 
> Back on topic however
> 
> I am just starting Caledor after reading Malekith and Shadow King. I must say so far Shadow King is the best "Time of Legend" Book...Shame the models suck in the army book D: and there sculpts.....


It really doesn't matter what percentage of the sperm are killed by books when you hitchhike in the shower as much as I do!:biggrin:

Currently reading Fulgrim.:angel:


----------



## Doelago

Reading Fulgrim at the moment. 

I swear by the glorious God-Emperor that the "Horus Heresy" is the best book series ever.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished _Germline_ and _The Damned Busters_, both fantastic. Currently reading the third Night Angel Trilogy Novel: _Beyond the Shadows_ by Brent Weeks, and advanced-e-copies of _The Crown of the Conqueror_ by Gav Thorpe and _Reality 36_ by Guy Haley. 

Awesome stuff so far, Really.


----------



## bobss

Doelago said:


> Reading Fulgrim at the moment.
> 
> I swear by the glorious God-Emperor that the "Horus Heresy" is the best book series ever.


Doe boi, surely reading the Horus Heresy series proves that the Emperor is no God? 

I'm currently reading a book I'm embarassed to admit about >.>


----------



## Lord of the Night

bobss said:


> Doe boi, surely reading the Horus Heresy series proves that the Emperor is no God?
> 
> I'm currently reading a book I'm embarassed to admit about >.>


Its not _Twilight_ is it?

Currently reading _Honor of the Queen_ by David Weber.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Tim/Steve

Re-reading Dead Men Walking... then I think I'll give Cadian Blood a quick re-read, after that I'm out of BL books for the meantime so will read some random others instead.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Probably going to pick up some Black Library stuff over the weekend in Town for the holiday. I might give _The Soul Drinkers Omnibus_ by Ben Counter a go if they have it.

Slightly off topic, the projected release for _Aurelian_ by ADB is around about Games Day 2011, isn't it? I heard somewhere that it would be, think on his blog. Just checking to see if anyone can confirm this.


----------



## gothik

currently reading let the right one in


----------



## Emperors Champion72

*Atlas Infernal*

Finished Battle for the Fang, Started up ATLAS INFERNAL, Also listening to the Audio Book Dead in the water.


----------



## Diatribe1974

After taking a couple days off from reading, I spent 2 days finishing off _"Galaxy in Flames"_ and started up _"Flight of the Eisenstein"_ by Swallow.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Manged to get _Pardox Lost_ by George Mann, _Touched by An Angel_ by Jonathan Morris and _The Space Wolf Omnibus_ by William King in town today.


----------



## Lastik

Reading the DA code and The Library of Shadows, by Mikkel Birkegaard.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I put aside the_ Soul Drinkers _omnibus for a while and read (and finished) _Ciaphas Cain: Defender of the Imperium_ omnibus. I've started on _The Emperor's Finest_.


----------



## bobss

I'm reading _A Feast for Crows _ and I'm really enjoying it at the moment.

The prologue puzzled me though I think the shadowy Maester was one of Jaquen H'ghar's disguises. 

After appearing weak and boring in _A Clash of Kings_, the Greyjoy's are definitly my favorite House at the minute I guess. Aeron, Euron and Victarion are badass.

The Cersei and Dornish POVs are pretty interesting too. Sure I miss Davos and Jon, and of course Melisandre...  But it looks set to be the strongest book since _A Game of Thrones_, if not the entire series I think.


----------



## Lord of the Night

bobss said:


> The prologue puzzled me though I think the shadowy Maester was one of Jaquen H'ghar's disguises.
> 
> After appearing weak and boring in _A Clash of Kings_, the Greyjoy's are definitly my favorite House at the minute I guess. Aeron, Euron and Victarion are badass.
> 
> The Cersei and Dornish POVs are pretty interesting too. Sure I miss Davos and Jon, and of course Melisandre...  But it looks set to be the strongest book since _A Game of Thrones_, if not the entire series I think.


Maybe, maybe not. That's a matter of perspective, though I agree with you.

Victarion is the most badass character in the series. Though Euron is a close second, and Aeron is cool as well.


Lord of the Night


----------



## LordCalgar

*Horus Heresy*

Since I'm new to the world of Warharmmer 40K, my husband and I started reading the Horus Heresy storyline out loud while driving cross country. We're almost done with _False Gods_, and we're hoping to keep going so I can have a good background for understanding the 41st millennium.


----------



## bobss

Lord of the Night said:


> Maybe, maybe not. That's a matter of perspective, though I agree with you.
> 
> Victarion is the most badass character in the series. Though Euron is a close second, and Aeron is cool as well.
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


I forgot to add the Brienne perspective which I'm glad she's got at last. I guess you could call her the moral compass of the book, just like Ned was for _A Game of Thrones_, Tyrion for _A Clash of Kings _and Davos for _A Storm of Swords_. Though there's plenty of overlapping with moral characters between books like Jon and Samwell, maybe even Dany.

Looking to _A Dance with Dragons _from a fanboy-perspective, I'm hoping Jon and Melisandre get it on. Come on, If that happened I wouldn't even mind if he...



died 


Plus, as Dark Angel said, Sansa marrying Aegon would be cool.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Have been reading "Descent of Angels" the last couple days. Kinda upset that it's taking so long to get to "Present Day" 31k universe material in the HH line of things. Yeah, I know he's setting up the back story for the events that later happen, but man.......


----------



## Commissar Ploss

you'll be interested then to see the footage i shot of the BL Q&A at US Games Day today.  the answer to your frustration lies within. soon as i can get it uploaded.

CP


----------



## Azkaellon

Just finished Sigvlad.....Don't waste your money on it folks its pretty lame.........On the upside though i now have some manga to finish....


----------



## TomB360

_Rebirth_ in _Age of Darkness_.


----------



## Raizer Sabre

Temple of the Serpent. thought i'd pick this up seeing as i play Lizardmen, but Skaven come out rather interestingly in this too so far


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Raizer Sabre said:


> Temple of the Serpent. thought i'd pick this up seeing as i play Lizardmen, but Skaven come out rather interestingly in this too so far


the cover for temple of the serpent is the image they used on the badges for US Games Day this year.

CP


----------



## Jacobite

Pandora's Star by Peter F Hamilton. Very much enjoying his stuff, only just started getting into him and wondering why its taken me so long.


----------



## Baron Spikey

After a recommendation by a friend I picked up the first 5 books in the _Earth's Children_ series by Jean M. Auel.

Almost half way through Book 1: _The Clan of the Cave Bear_, so far it's an extremely well written book.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Baron Spikey said:


> After a recommendation by a friend I picked up the first 5 books in the _Earth's Children_ series by Jean M. Auel.
> 
> Almost half way through Book 1: _The Clan of the Cave Bear_, so far it's an extremely well written book.


yes, i've heard those books are quite good! i shall have to read them sometime here...

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night

Currently reading the 4th book in the Honor Harrington series, _The Short Victorious War_ by David Weber.

I would definitely recommend this series to anyone who likes space combat, its very well-written.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Commissar Ploss

_Salvation's Reach_.  

suck it!

CP


----------



## bobss

A Dance with Dragons.

It's as akward to hold as a wench covered in butter.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Commissar Ploss said:


> _Salvation's Reach_.
> 
> suck it!
> 
> CP


I take it your enjoying reading the latest exploits of the man you've said you'll name your firstborn son after? :grin:


Lord of the Night


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Lord of the Night said:


> I take it your enjoying reading the latest exploits of the man you've said you'll name your firstborn son after? :grin:
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


absolutely.  two months before it comes out on retail! wooo!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Commissar Ploss said:


> absolutely.  two months before it comes out on retail! wooo!


Did you get it specially, or all the October books as part of the whole reviewer deal? (Which I will soon be part of thanks to Bane of Kings :biggrin:.)


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago

Dark Adeptus. For the bloody fifth time. I am starting to dislike the book.


----------



## Boc

Commissar Ploss said:


> absolutely.  two months before it comes out on retail! wooo!


You filthy pirate hooker...

Just finished up Blood Pact, for some reason I'd decided to only read it while waiting to turn meat over on the grill, so it took me a couple of weeks. Picked up Redemption Corps and am about on page 100... not bad, but a little weird, not yet one of my more favoured Guard novels.

On a side note, I read Flesh and Iron despite my misgivings after finishing Emperor's Mercy, and sweet Jesus did I enjoy it.


----------



## Doelago

Reading, or rather listening, to _Legion of One_. Started with it right after I finished Oath of Moment, both are bloody amazing.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Lord of the Night said:


> Did you get it specially, or all the October books as part of the whole reviewer deal? (Which I will soon be part of thanks to Bane of Kings :biggrin:.)
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


special. :biggrin: i'm also a reviewer but i'm one-up on y'all.


Boc said:


> You filthy pirate hooker...


you know me too well. 

CP


----------



## polynike

Redemption Corps and I have Heroes of the Space Marines awaiting. Just finished Blood Reaver.


----------



## Hachiko

Halfway through A Dance with Dragons. 2 and a half stars so far. 
Two words are threatening to destroy the credibility of the Song of Ice and Fire saga, and they are Pretty and Penny.
I can only mentally handle one book at a time, so am suffering BL withdrawal.


----------



## Doelago

Going to continue with my audio book addiction, probably starting of with Fireborn today, might keep it up with Throne of Lies.


----------



## Raizer Sabre

bought Sigvald today, so i'll have a look through that later and read it while i'm away this weekend


----------



## Doelago

Just finished listening to "Heart of Rage" and "Helion Rain". I think I shall proceed with "Thunder from Fenris" a bit later.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

_Salvation's Reach_ about 1/4 of the way through, and going to be simul-reading _Blood of Anaerion_ soon here.  hehehe

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night

Commissar Ploss said:


> _Salvation's Reach_ about 1/4 of the way through, and going to be simul-reading _Blood of Anaerion_ soon here.  hehehe
> 
> CP


YOU BASTARD!!! _BLOOD OF AENARION_?! HOW THE HELL DID YOU GET THAT AWESOME NOVEL SO EARLY!?!?

Your good chums with ADB and Abnett, and now Bill King too?


Lord of the Night


----------



## bigtax

Half way through Blood Reaver...and Sister By Rosamund Lupton is waiting...a little weird maybe
Blood Reaver,again,I like astrates with humourous scent.
"I count seven out there"he said,"eight or nine,if they're bunched up"

"I have a question of my own,why do you thin-blooded little mongrels not* kneel *before warriors of the First Legions"

LMAO......


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Lord of the Night said:


> YOU BASTARD!!! _BLOOD OF AENARION_?! HOW THE HELL DID YOU GET THAT AWESOME NOVEL SO EARLY!?!?
> 
> Your good chums with ADB and Abnett, and now Bill King too?
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


where's the smiley for the giant phallus... :search:

oh well, lets just say this, i know lots of people, i make no claims to my relationships with any authors, may they be or not be Bill King. :smoke:

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night

Commissar Ploss said:


> where's the smiley for the giant phallus... :search:
> 
> oh well, lets just say this, i know lots of people, i make no claims to my relationships with any authors, may they be or not be Bill King. :smoke:
> 
> CP


Hm l suppose the lack of smiley makes it look like i'm serious about that, i'm not :biggrin:... urge to to shoot the Commissar fading.. fading.. RISING!.. fading, gone.

Indeed you don't. I suppose its cos you go to Games Day, BL live and the other conventions, wish I could.


Lord of the Night


----------



## gothik

just brought the Lost anthology and Blood Pack so started Blood Pack


----------



## tabbytomo

just finished atlas infernal, and i'm about half way through helsreach now. enjoying it, but really just biding time until all the new HH stuff and aurelian  and VOID STALKER!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Lord of the Night said:


> Hm l suppose the lack of smiley makes it look like i'm serious about that, i'm not :biggrin:... urge to to shoot the Commissar fading.. fading.. RISING!.. fading, gone.
> 
> Indeed you don't. I suppose its cos you go to Games Day, BL live and the other conventions, wish I could.
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


lol i do make it to a lot of conventions, and it's hard to miss a guy standing the average height of an Astartes. (which according to the chat i had with Jes Goodwin outside the US GD over a couple cigarettes, is not 8 feet, but 7.) So i have that going for me. And i'm chummy with Black Library, so i do get to make a lot of friends, and that number keeps growing. I'm the kind of guys that puts his friends on a pedestal, i'm just that nice. so that's why you hear of my friends so often, i'm sure.  I actually haven't met Bill King yet. I've got another connection.

CP


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I finished the _Soul Drinkers Omnibus_ and have moved on to _Faith and Fire._ The Sisters seem to be a nice change of pace so far.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Kinda in a reading pause at the moment. I'd like to finish _Fate of the Jedi: Allies_ by Thursday so that I can start the first _Gotrek and Felix_ omnibus when it arrives. Was convinced to buy it after reading an extract and getting a good laugh from this moment.



Gotrek and Felix 1st Omnibus said:


> ‘We’ve lost the coach. Might as well get a bed for the night,’ Felix suggested. He looked warily at the smaller moon, Morrslieb. The sickly green glow was stronger. ‘I do not like being abroad under this evil light.’
> ‘You are feeble, manling. Cowardly too.’
> ‘They’ll have ale.’
> ‘On the other hand, some of your suggestions are not without merit. Watery though human beer is, of course.’
> ‘Of course,’ Felix said. Gotrek failed to spot the note of irony in his voice.


Always love a book that I can get a good laugh from, they are rare but they are there. _The Chronicles of Malus Darkblade_ and the _Night Lords_ trilogy are the two BL series that I love for their humorous moments among other things.


Lord of the Night


----------



## polynike

Finished Redemption Corps and about to finish Legends of the Space Marines and I have Victories of the Space Marines, Fear the Alien, Savage Scars and Garro Legion of One awaiting


----------



## Doelago

Just finished "Thunder From Fenris" and "Ravens Flight", both of which were awesome. "Throne of Lies" is next...


----------



## Lord of the Night

Started _Gotrek and Felix_ with _Trollslayer_ earlier today, its great :grin:.


----------



## Loki1416

Currently reading "Angels of Darkness". Passed it by a few times but actually picked it up this time. Yesterday though I finished "Dead Men Walking" and two days before that "Imperial Glory". Didnt really care for DMW though, thought it rather sucked. Was bored with it but plowed through it any way. Have about 9 other books sitting on my shelf to read. I tell yeah, Books a million was happy when I left the store that day! lol


----------



## bobss

Commissar Ploss said:


> lol i do make it to a lot of conventions, and it's hard to miss a guy standing the average height of an Astartes. (which according to the chat i had with Jes Goodwin outside the US GD over a couple cigarettes, is not 8 feet, but 7.) So i have that going for me. And i'm chummy with Black Library, so i do get to make a lot of friends, and that number keeps growing. I'm the kind of guys that puts his friends on a pedestal, i'm just that nice. so that's why you hear of my friends so often, i'm sure.  I actually haven't met Bill King yet. I've got another connection.
> 
> CP


Wanna add in your dick size too?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Reading _The Valley of Horses_, 2nd book in the Earth's Children series- as with the 1st book this is an extremely well written novel.


----------



## Darkblade

bobss said:


> Wanna add in your dick size too?


If he finds time between stroking his ego, and stroking his ego some more. Erm, bit harsh maybe 

Now back to topic, i am now busy for a moment with metro 2033, but planning to read atlas infernal after it...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

bobss said:


> Wanna add in your dick size too?


lol whatever helps get you off mate. lol 

CP


----------



## jasonpittman

Just finished Battle of the Fang, It made up for the dreadful Prospero Burns
Currently reading The Purging of Kadillus


----------



## Commissar Ploss

jasonpittman said:


> Just finished Battle of the Fang, It made up for the dreadful Prospero Burns
> Currently reading The Purging of Kadillus


lol you didn't care for that one either, huh? Seems fans are less fond of authors pushing "Literary Fiction" these days. seems it's more along the lines of a "Give me Bolters, or give me Death!" type thing these days.

CP


----------



## Doelago

"Throne of Lies" was awesome.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Currently reading _Fulgrim_. Added a couple more to the "Pile o'Shit to read" with the 2 Ciaphas Cain Omnibus. Was able to pick up them for only (after tax) roughly 23$ from my (soon to be) closing Borders store.

Not sure why some dislike the "Literary Fiction" that you mentioned, Ploss. I enjoy a good read, regardless. A good read is a good read in my book.


----------



## bigtax

Try to start"Angels of Darkness",but...no,I can only read my own melancholy.After she left me,I just find it difficult to focus on alomst everything.I think I need time.yes,yes,that'll work.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Reading _Skavenslayer_ and _Path of the Seer_. Both are good, though _Skavenslayer_ is better, mainly cos its got Skaven :biggrin:.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Ravion

Finished reading Fall of Damnos. All of it was Awesome except for the ending. The ending was was like WTF?!


----------



## Vinci76

Ravenor... the omnibus... only just started it but im already struggling to get into it. 
just finished false gods too... which is alright to begin with... then boring as hell in the middle and not bad at the end... i hope galaxy in flames is better.


----------



## bobss

Currently reading _my_ thread.

Feels good.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

About to begin reading 'A Game of Thrones' after having watched the HBO series. Kinda doing it backwards, but I hear good things about the series from those who have read the books, which has prompted me to read the novel series as well. :good:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Currently reading _Sixty-One Nails_ by Mike Shevdon, after ploughing myself through tons of books during my holiday.


----------



## Fire Tempered

Just finished Foundation by Isaac Asimov. Read it in one night. It's shame I haven't read it earlier, I should read more hard Sci-fi. Now Foundation and Empire!


----------



## Spehs_Mahreen

Reading Titanicus by Dan Abnett.

Love this book.


----------



## darkreever

Right, at this time I am reading:

- _Welcome to the Monkey House_ (for the fourth or fifth time) by Kurt Vonnegut
- _Starfist: Blood Contact_ by David Sherman and Dan Cragg
- _Mathius Thulman: Witch Finder_ by C. L. Werner
- _Dead Men Walking_ by Steve Lyons

Life's more fun with a little challenge, though I'd have upped the ante if I hadn't finished all my Heresy novels to date.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Reading _Defenders of Ulthuan_ and _Path of the Seer_, though more of the former than the latter.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Started _Cadian Blood _this morning. Looking good so far.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Due to a buy one get one free offer at WHSmith, I managed to get the following Alex Cross Novels by James Patterson:

_I, Alex Cross_
_Cross Country_
_Pop Goes the Weasel_
_Cat and Mouse_


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Due to a buy one get one free offer at WHSmith, I managed to get the following Alex Cross Novels by James Patterson:
> 
> _I, Alex Cross_
> _Cross Country_
> _Pop Goes the Weasel_
> _Cat and Mouse_


I always feel duped after reading a Patterson novel. You think you have a juicy big read at the start, but by the end you realise that each chapter is very short, and there's a usually a blank page and a half between each chapter. Turns out there's only about 250 pages of actual writing.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Khorne's Fist said:


> I always feel duped after reading a Patterson novel. You think you have a juicy big read at the start, but by the end you realise that each chapter is very short, and there's a usually a blank page and a half between each chapter. Turns out there's only about 250 pages of actual writing.


True, although some of his novels are pretty enjoyable. Every AC novel that I've read so far (_Along Came a Spider, Jack and Jill & Alex Cross' Trial_), I've enjoyed - and, from the first 100-ish pages, _Cat and Mouse_ looks pretty good as well.


----------



## deathbringer

gaunts ghosts: the saint
a really top read


----------



## Mossy Toes

Commissar Ploss said:


> lol you didn't care for that one either, huh? Seems fans are less fond of authors pushing "Literary Fiction" these days. seems it's more along the lines of a "Give me Bolters, or give me Death!" type thing these days.


Screw that, I just haven't been around to give the (excellent) _Prospero Burns_ the defense it deserves. Or _Enforcer_. Or...



Fire Tempered said:


> Just finished Foundation by Isaac Asimov. Read it in one night. It's shame I haven't read it earlier, I should read more hard Sci-fi. Now Foundation and Empire!


I found _Foundation's Edge_ to be the best in the series--I hold that book to be juuuust barely less epic than _Dune_.


----------



## Curleh

As its summer and i finally finished college, i've read loads of Black library books. For like the fourth time i've read all the available Gotrek and Felix books, and i still find them as interesting as i did the first time, after finishing Heroes of the space marines (collection of short stories) im just reading the Malus darkblade series 

Would greatly appreciate if someone could suggest another BL Book to read  (Yes i have looked on the BL website, just wondering if i've missed some  )


----------



## Doelago

Ooo. Two weeks ago I ordered "Decent of Angels", "Legion" and "The Battle of the Abyss" (or something like that) and I have now gotten a message (or actually two) saying that they have arrived! Cant wait to get reading them!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

now reading, _Blood of Anaerion_ by Bill King, and _Bloodforged_ by Nathan Long(rereading for a proper review).

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night

Commissar Ploss said:


> now reading, _Blood of Anaerion_ by Bill King, and _Bloodforged_ by Nathan Long(rereading for a proper review).
> 
> CP


Now that I have gained a new interest and love of the High Elves I am even more jealous that you have _Blood of Aenarion_, Tyrion is the king!

I do want to ask something though. Is, of what you've read so far, this the story of the Druchii invasion, when Tyrion rescued the Everqueen from the Assassins and N'kari, and Teclis sets out to find them in the wilds of Ulthuan? Or is it a totally new story?


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'll be reading _Cross Country_ by James Patterson over the weekend, and most likely _I, Alex Cross_ as well.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Lord of the Night said:


> Now that I have gained a new interest and love of the High Elves I am even more jealous that you have _Blood of Aenarion_, Tyrion is the king!
> 
> I do want to ask something though. Is, of what you've read so far, this the story of the Druchii invasion, when Tyrion rescued the Everqueen from the Assassins and N'kari, and Teclis sets out to find them in the wilds of Ulthuan? Or is it a totally new story?
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


good question. i haven't started it yet. I wanted to burn through Bloodforged first to get that done with. I'll let you know when i start it.

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes

As it's been a while since I've mentioned what I've been reading...

_Nightfall_, by Isaac Asimov and Robert Silverberg.
_Fierce Invalids Home From Hot Climates_, by Tom Robbins
_Writers of the Future Vol. 23_, edited by Algis Budrys
_The Wild_, by David Zindell - Travelogue though it may be, I quite enjoyed it. I mean, if Zindell had chopped out the whole innocent lamb/experienced tiger Blake homage, it would have been that much better, but...still. A worthy addition to the _A Requiem For **** Sapiens_ trilogy, which, with its prequel of _Neverness_, *is better than Dune at what Dune does.*
_Night of Knives_, by Ian C. Esslemont - a worthy addition to the Malazan Empire novels, if not a part of the Book of the Fallen itself. Particularly good was Temper's moment of glory at Y'gaten, remembered. Now I have to hunt down _The Return of the Crimson Guard_, which I heard was even better...
_Ringworld _and _The Ringworld Engineers_, by Larry Niven
_Remains of the Day_, by Kazuo Ishiguro
_Bauchelain and Korbal Broach 1_, by Steven Erikson
_Ghost Story_, by Jim Butcher. Mmmm, Daemonreach...
_Mistborn, The Well of Ascension_, and _The Hero of Ages_, by Brandon Sanderson. Excellent world building and well thought-out magic systems, even if the plot of the second and third books was a bit...hamfisted, in places.
_The Books of Blood, Vol. 1_, by Clive Barker. Just one quote from it should be enough to convince almost anybody of its excellence: "Each man, woman and child in that seething tower was sightless. They saw only through the eyes of the city. They were thoughtless, but to think the city’s thoughts. And they believed themselves deathless, in their lumbering, relentless strength. Vast and mad and deathless."
_Grey Knights_, by Ben Counter

Reread:
_Silence of the Lambs_ and _Hannibal_, by Thomas Harris
_V for Vendetta_, by Alan Moore


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I've been sick for the past week, so I've had a lot of time to read.

I've read _Victories of the Space Marines. _I was appalled at Counter's Grey Knights story since he rather explicitly explains what sacrifices (and I do mean sacrifices) are needed to consecrate the ammo and armor of the GKs. 
_
Hammer of the Emperor_. The Gunhead short stories were quintessential grim-dark and I enjoyed them quite a bit. The Valhallan ones were a mixed bag, though I did like the POV of a guardsman succumbing to Chaos and mutation and fighting it all his being. The Tallarn one was frustrating to read--my frustration was directed at the characters and their preoccupation with a 40-generation spanning blood feud rather than the writing style. The Catachan one I actually figured out before the reveal, which was disappointing.

I'm currently reading _Faith and Fire_. It started off slowly, but has hit its stride. I do still have questions about how things occurred, but feel that they will be answered in good time.

I'm also re-reading _Frankenstein._ (I'm teaching it later this semester, so it's always a good idea to refresh the memory.)


----------



## darkreever

Dicrel Seijin said:


> I've read _Victories of the Space Marines. _I was appalled at Counter's Grey Knights story since he rather explicitly explains what sacrifices (and I do mean sacrifices) are needed to consecrate the ammo and armor of the GKs.


I actually felt that was the point of the story. To show just what lengths mankind must go to in order to ensure that they are as powerful as they are.


----------



## Serpion5

I may be a bit behind on things, but I recently purchased The two Night Lords novels by ADB. Trouble is, the long awaited (by me) Path of the Seer emerged a day after I began reading Soul Hunter. 

Now I`m torn between finishing the two books (which I am hugely enjoying) and beginning the eldar one. 

The answer is probably really simple, but i am generally impatient about these things... :shout: 


So yeah, I`m reading them. Which one specifically, I cannot say. :crazy: 

Yet.


----------



## bobss

Picking up where I left off with _The Last Argument of Kings_. The book is seriously stop-start with its pacing and does seem kinda amateurish at times. The characters make up for it though. Jezal, Logan, Bayaz, Glokta. Beasts in their own right. I know Joe Abercrombie (the author) is heavily inspired from GRRM and ASOIAF and that's kinda obvious at times. Still a good read and I'd definitely recommend the 'First Law Trilogy' to people who like gritty fantasy. :security:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Just finished _I, Alex Cross_ by James Patterson this morning. Pretty good, although nowhere near the first few books in the series.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Having ordered _The Omen Machine_ I want to continue with The Sword of Truth, so i'm reading _Naked Empire_. Just the Chainfire trilogy after that and i'm caught up.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'm considering ordering _Ravenor Omnibus_ by Dan Abnett from Amazon, or failing that, _The Second Space Wolf Omnibus_ by William King / Lee Lightner from Amazon instead, as I enjoyed both the first SW Omnibus and _Eisenhorn_.


----------



## Fire Tempered

After finishing Foundation trilogy( other books from series I ll have to order cause they are not available in my country, they are not printed anymore), next for reading is either Jingo by Terry Pratchet or second book about Ciaphas Cain. Maybe even Starship troopers.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Just finished _Cadian Blood_, which I enjoyed, and have started into _Atlas Infernal._



bobss said:


> Still a good read and I'd definitely recommend the 'First Law Trilogy' to people who like gritty fantasy. :security:


I agree whole heartedly. A vain coward, a berzerk mass killer, a permanently premenstrual psychopath, a crippled torturer and an egomaniacal ancient sorceror. What a cast of characters. Really looking forward to getting my hands on _The Heroes_, his latest. Some old favourites make a return.


----------



## Doelago

Just finished "Decent of Angels" (awesome, like the rest of the series). Next up is "Legion".


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

darkreever said:


> I actually felt that was the point of the story. To show just what lengths mankind must go to in order to ensure that they are as powerful as they are.


Oh, I agree with you. I don't like it, I wish there were another way, but if there were, this won't be the grimdark 40k universe at that point. 

I felt one redeeming moment was that Alaric knew what sacrifices were needed (before he meditated those discomforting thoughts away).

Still reading Faith and Fire. I had spoken too soon, now the novel has hit its stride with 

a psyker-terrorist attack, the near-decapitation of the planet's government and nobility, and ruination of the planet's most holy site
.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Ordered _Ravenor Omnibus_ by Dan Abnett from Amazon, so I have that to look forward to.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Ordered _Ravenor Omnibus_ by Dan Abnett from Amazon, so I have that to look forward to.


Its not as good as _Eisenhorn_. Not saying that _Ravenor_ isn't great but it doesn't reach the level that _Eisenhorn_ did.


Lord of the Night


----------



## dark angel

Finished Action Replay by Jeffrey Hamm, for the second time; a bold and intelligent man - A brilliant insight into the mindsets of one of Britain’s greatest men, and more so into the political maneuverings of the British Union of Fascists, and his subsequent political career. 

Reading My Life by Sir Oswald Mosley, a true Briton; a great, inspiring man, unafraid to voice his opinions, despite knowing that he would be vilified by the Bolshevists and hated by the people. An extremely talented orator - Counted amongst the greatest, captivating and enticing. 

May they rest in peace.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Picked up _The Second Space Wolf Omnibus_ by William King / Lee Lightner in town today alongside _Luke Skywalker and the Shadows of Mindor_ by Matthew Stover.


----------



## TomB360

Imperial Guard Omnibus Volume 1. Just finished the _Fifteen Hours_ story.


----------



## Lord of the Night

I'm somewhat spoiled for choice...










I have succeeded where Ahriman failed. I have gained access to the Black Library and robbed it of many tomes and texts. I am the Lord of the Night, Chaos God of Darkness, Eternity and Revenge. AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA! (I'm very happy if you can't tell :biggrin: :biggrin:.)

I'll start with _Thanquol's Doom_ since I need a review for it done before its release, I won't be reviewing _Sabbat Worlds_ since its an older novel and I already own the hardback version, and I can't read or review _Salvation's Reach_ as I haven't even read _Honour Guard_ yet, and thus aside from some deaths in the 2nd omnibus, I have no idea what has happened to the Ghosts since then.

_The Outcast Dead_, _Nocturne_, _Red & Black_ and _The Red Duke_ will all be read and reviewed as well.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Nice . My batch arrived today as well, but I've got _The Second Space Wolf Omnibus_, _Ravenor_ and _Luke Skywalker and the Shadows of Mindor_ to read as well.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Five Chapters into _The Outcast Dead_. Enjoying it so far, and it has some details about why the Night Lords were called to Isstvan after their Primarch attacked Dorn.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Five Chapters into _The Outcast Dead_. Enjoying it so far, and it has some details about why the Night Lords were called to Isstvan after their Primarch attacked Dorn.


Ooo very nice. I'm five chapters into _Thanquol's Doom_ myself and its great so far, and its revealed more details about two previously unknown members of the Council of 13. And it had a moment involving Thanquol, a pirate-skaven crew and a slave dealer that I found utterly hilarious.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago

Wow... Just finished "Legion". Probably the best book I have ever read. :shok: 

I am Alpharius. 

Next up is "Battle of the Abyss". *shudders* I already miss "Legion"! :cray:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Doelago said:


> Wow... Just finished "Legion". Probably the best book I have ever read. :shok:
> 
> I am Alpharius.
> 
> Next up is "Battle of the Abyss". *shudders* I already miss "Legion"! :cray:


Good luck with that . _Legion_ was pretty awesome indeed.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

don't say i didn't warn you Doelago...

CP


----------



## Words_of_Truth

How does anyone have The outcast dead???????


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Words_of_Truth said:


> How does anyone have The outcast dead???????


There are a few of us on here with special connections. Most notably, me. :king:

CP


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I've been casting around for something to read after finishing _Faith & Fire_, I decided on _Titanicus._ 

In terms of non-BL fiction, I've been reading Heinlein's _Glory Road._


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Just spent most of the day reading _The Outcast Dead_. Needless to say, it was awesome .

Anyway, next up - _Salvation's Reach_ by Dan Abnett.


----------



## Doelago

Commissar Ploss said:


> don't say i didn't warn you Doelago...
> 
> CP


 Chapter one was OK...? :dunno:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished _Nocturne_ and _Salvation's Reach_ over the course of a two-hour long car journey in a passenger seat with nothing much else to do other than read. _Sabbat Worlds Anthology_ is up next, all of the above looking pretty good so far.

I think I may just have found my new favourite Gaunt's Ghosts Novel. 



Salvation's Reach, ovbiously


----------



## Lord of the Night

Words_of_Truth said:


> How does anyone have The outcast dead???????


I invaded the Black Library with my Shadow Marines to get it.

Finished _Thanquol's Doom_ and _Red & Black_. Nearly finished with _The Red Duke_, _Nocturne_ and _The Outcast Dead_ will follow. After that I think i'll read some _Vampire Hunter D_.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Managed to get into town to get even more books today, so now I have the following:

_Storm Front_ - Jim Butcher
_The Coming of the Terraphiles_ - Michael Moorcock
_Retribution Falls_ - Chris Wooding
_A Clash of Kings_ - George RR Martin

So yeah, plenty of books to read.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

None of the books out there really appeal to me, not until the next HH novel at least.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Still reading _Titanicus_, but I did pause to check out a bit of _Horus Heresy_.

And for non-BL, I'm reading _How to Write a Sentence: And How to Read One _by Stanley Fish. (I teach English.)


----------



## Pusser

I am fresh out of BL books, the last two I read was Salamander and Hunt for Voldorius.
The next two books on my menu are Necroscope IV: Deadspeak and Necroscope V: Deadspawn by Brian Lumley. Having read the first three in the series, I think I'll have a good time with these two.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished _Sabbat Worlds_, highly enjoyable. My favourite short was probably _Blueblood_ by Nick Kyme.

Currently reading _The Red Duke_ by CL Werner, with _Clash of Kings_ / _Ravenor_ / _The Second Space Wolf Omnibus_ / _Red & Black_ being the next on my list.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I really need a book to read


----------



## Pusser

read the Heretic E-Zines yet? else they're available and a pretty good read


----------



## Doelago

Struggling to get through "Battle for the Abyss". Ugh. All other Horus Heresy novels have been so good that I have gotten through them in a day or two. Heck, Horus Rising was so good I was through it in a single reading seasion. Never done that before. But this one? Ugh.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Pusser said:


> read the Heretic E-Zines yet? else they're available and a pretty good read


Not as yet no, but I want a real book I can sit down and read through.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Currently reading _The Red Duke_ by CL Werner.


The opening scene feels like a Dracula movie doesn't it?

Currently reading _Nocturne_, though been side-tracked from reading for last three days. After that I will finally get back to _Gaunt's Ghosts_.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Lord of the Night said:


> The opening scene feels like a Dracula movie doesn't it?


Pretty much, yeah. .


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox

Currently reading a clash of kings. Pretty epic. Love the John Snow and Tyrion chapters.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I'm reading _Imperial Glory _at the minute. I'm really enjoying it, as it has a fairly realistic depiction of life in an infantry unit, from the banter, to all the varying characters you tend to find in the army, to the officers afraid to make a decision for fear of affecting their careers.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished _The Red Duke_ and loved it. Currently reading _The Second Space Wolf Omnibus_.


----------



## Firewolf

>> Currently reading Nemesis by James Swallow. Just started it yesterday. I have read it already, but reading it again, cos for some reason I tend to power read, and miss shit.


----------



## cheeto

Descent of Angels by Mitchel Scanlon. I had just about sworn off HH books being so disappointed with the way the primarchs were portrayed but finally broke down and picked up Fulgrim. I was pleased! Arrogance works as a path to chaos for me. I was personally very annoyed with the Emperors Children which also suits me as I am not a chaos fan. They seemed more obsesses with saying perfection than actual perfection imho, but I was happy to overlook it. 

Half way through Descent of Angels and pretty happy again. Looks like HH books were just put back on the menu!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Took a break from _Titanicus. _I'm reading John Varley's _Red Thunder_ now. I'm pretty sure that the Americans will beat the Chinese to Mars, but I am curious how it's going to happen.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

From the kind folks at Little Brown Publishers, I got through the mail these three books:

_The Company Man_ by Robert Jackson Bennett
_Fool Moon_ by Jim Butcher
_The Dragon's Path_ by Daniel Abraham

So all of these will be reviewed at some point.


----------



## cheeto

Legion! Just finished Descent of Angels and liked Lion quite a bit. Seemed so much more competent than Horus.


----------



## Machiavellismx

Just finished Lord of the Night, (and before that the Soul Hunter / Blood Reaver novels) which was fantastic. I wasn't expecting to enjoy it as much after reading the more model Night Lord novels, but it tied in very well and was a great read. Definatly worth checking out.

Currently reading the Shira Capurnia omnibus, just into chapter one. Seems good so far!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished _Fool Moon_. Check out the review in my sig.

_The Company Man_ by Robert Jackson Bennett, next.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i'm reading Bloodforged again... still... i keep putting it down, not for any bad reason, just cause i keep getting interrupted! argh! btw, it's the only other book i've rated 10/10 ever. so spoiler alert i guess... lol

and on a side note, reading Blood of Aenarion by Bill King. super cool!

other than that, i haven't gotten anything from BL since before the US Games Day!!! if i don't get something soon, i may have withdraw symptoms... Human flesh may become appetizing all of a sudden... :shok:

CP


----------



## deathbringer

Currently ciaphus Cain, a suprisingly pleasant interlude from the seriousness of other black library novels

i do feel my red reviewers pen quivering in anticipation though the further i get through it


----------



## Doelago

Re-reading _Horus Rising_. That book is just so damn amazing.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Managed to surprisingly find two Ben Counter Omnibuses (Or is it Omnibusi? :wink) in town today for 20p each, which was pretty good if I say so myself. I'll add that to the tons of other books on my 'to read' pile, then. Although seeing as I wasn't a huge fan of _Battle of the Abyss_ they'll be quite low on the list.

_Grey Knights Omnibus_ and _Soul Drinkers Omnibus_


----------



## Doelago

Reading "False Gods". 

I am on chapter 6, and I am wondering how the hell McNeill turned Abnett`s "likeable" Abbadon into an angry angst Abbadon just like that? *shrugs*


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Finished _Titanicus_ a week ago. At this point I've gone through my BL backlog from all the Borders sales. The only book left is _Horus Rising_. So yeah, I might finally start it.

In terms of non-BL books, I'm reading _How to Write a Sentence (And How to Read One)._ I doubt I'd use it to teach my students, but I'm learning some things that I could use in my own writing.


----------



## World Eater XII

Just finished reading Imperial glory, now moved onto Battle of the Fang.


----------



## Worldkiller

I just got the first three books in the Sharpe series by Bernard Cornwell. I've heard good things about it and am about to start reading it. I'm also about a third of the way into Tennozan, a chronicle of the battle of Okinawa in WW2.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I'm reading _Best Served Cold_, the fourth Joe Abercrombie novel. He really is the best of the new generation of fantasy authors. I have his fifth, _The Heroes_, ready to go straight after.


----------



## Fire Tempered

If you re into fantasy, I can recommend you another new author, Patrick Rothfuss. His first novel in Kingkiller chronicle series, A name of the wind is pretty promising, can't wait to get my hands on second one, I'm waiting for softcover release.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Fire Tempered said:


> If you re into fantasy, I can recommend you another new author, Patrick Rothfuss. His first novel in Kingkiller chronicle series, A name of the wind is pretty promising, can't wait to get my hands on second one, I'm waiting for softcover release.


Good man(/woman). _The Wise Man's Fear_, the sequel, is excellent too. It doesn't quite progress the story along as far as I'd like, but it still covers a lot of ground and character growth for Kvothe.

Really, you lot, if you haven't tried these books, do so. I recommend them more highly than GRRM's A Song of Ice and Fire. Just pick up _The Name of the Wind_ and read the two page prologue. Every single person I've shown that small piece to has been awed with its beauty and interested by it greatly. From there, just read the first 50-80 pages, as that's the section that proves that the prologue isn't a fluke in any way, shape or form.

Seriously. If you like Ursula K. Le Guin's work, read this. If you are a bit tired of heroes leading armies to conquer nations, read this. If you want a better, more realistic university of wizards (scratch that--university where magic is one branch of study), read it. If you want a story with magical laws based more firmly on science and the Laws of Thermodynamics than the rather precise and exacting Dresden Files, read it. If you want haunting encounters with beauty and tragedy, *read it*.


----------



## Ravion

I've been reading the Night Angel trilogy by Brent Weeks. Very good book series. I only wish that there was more to this trilogy.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Ravion said:


> I've been reading the Night Angel trilogy by Brent Weeks. Very good book series. I only wish that there was more to this trilogy.


Aye, same here. The Night Angel Trilogy is probably one of my favourite fantasy series. In the top 5, if not in the top 3 at least.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

reading _Darkness Falling_ by Peter Crowther. It's book 1 of the Forever Twilight series from Angry Robot Books. It showed up in my mail, unannounced. lol so i figured i'd read it. :laugh:

CP

the blurb:



> First, the flash. A glare of light, just before dawn, followed by utter darkness. A vast blanketing nothingness that covers the whole Earth.
> 
> Then, the disappearances begin, Friends and strangers alike, swallowed by the darkness... A lucky few are returned, but they are altered, changed.
> 
> For the people of Jesman's Bend, it feels like the end of the world. But this is only the very start.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Just read and finished the Gamesday Anthology.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Commissar Ploss said:


> reading _Darkness Falling_ by Peter Crowther. It's book 1 of the Forever Twilight series from Angry Robot Books. It showed up in my mail, unannounced. lol so i figured i'd read it. :laugh:
> 
> CP
> 
> the blurb:


Nice . I've finished with _Soul Drinker_ now, and my opinion of Ben Counter has risen again. Chapter Two of _Bleeding Chalice_, but the question is, should I write my review as a whole omnibus format or reviewing the books individually? There are pros and cons to each, but let's hear what you guys think. Normally I'd go for the whole Omnibus at once, but.... *Shrugs* 



Words_of_Truth said:


> Just read and finished the Gamesday Anthology.


Hey, WoT, Is it any good? As I'm thinking of picking this up myself.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

It's not bad, the Heresy story adds a bit to the conspiracy due to when it's set, don't want to spoil it though. The Eldar stories didn't appeal to me, confused me somewhat but still interesting.

I'm going to be getting _Helsreach_ because of it though, due to the _Emperor's Deliverance_ story which is set on Armageddon and involves the Salamanders and Marines Malevolent, it's written by Nick Kyme though and was wondering if the Salamander series include Armageddon and the Marines Malevolent.


----------



## darkreever

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I've finished with _Soul Drinker_ now, and my opinion of Ben Counter has risen again. Chapter Two of _Bleeding Chalice_, but the question is, should I write my review as a whole omnibus format or reviewing the books individually? There are pros and cons to each, but let's hear what you guys think. Normally I'd go for the whole Omnibus at once, but.... *Shrugs*


No offense, but having seen your work in reviewing multiple novels together, I would say one at a time. That way your not letting later books colour your review of earlier ones or removing things out of fear that your review is to long.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

darkreever said:


> No offense, but having seen your work in reviewing multiple novels together, I would say one at a time. That way your not letting later books colour your review of earlier ones or removing things out of fear that your review is to long.


Thanks for the advice Darkreever. I guess that I'll get the _Soul Drinker_ review up tommorow then, computer access and other things permitted. 




Words_of_Truth said:


> It's not bad, the Heresy story adds a bit to the conspiracy due to when it's set, don't want to spoil it though. The Eldar stories didn't appeal to me, confused me somewhat but still interesting.
> 
> I'm going to be getting _Helsreach_ because of it though, due to the _Emperor's Deliverance_ story which is set on Armageddon and involves the Salamanders and Marines Malevolent, it's written by Nick Kyme though and was wondering if the Salamander series include Armageddon and the Marines Malevolent.



Cool, thanks for letting me know. I'm suprised you don't have _Helreseach_ yet though, it's an amazing book.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

By the time I went to get it they'd taken it out of my local store, kept meaning to get it but I forgot. Will probably pick it up at Gamesday tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Halfway through _Bleeding Chalice_. After that, I'll take a break from The Soul Drinkers and turn to _Ravenor_ by Dan Abnett


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Reading _The Outcast Dead_ atm but got Gildar rift, Helsreach and the second Omnibus of Space Wolf to read afterwards.


----------



## Doelago

Just started reading "Galaxy in Flames", and I am damn happy that its better than "Battle of the Abyss".


----------



## stalarious

I am reading helsreach and I gotta say orgasm in a book I want to read more 40k fluff now because of this one.


----------



## Durant

stalarious said:


> I am reading helsreach and I gotta say orgasm in a book I want to read more 40k fluff now because of this one.


LOL I do not own Helsreach but I think I will look into it now... that good hey?


Currently on a break from W40k novels, reading The Swarm by Frank Schätzing, really heavy reading at the start but once it gets going its like Jaws/Aliens rolled into one.


----------



## Mishiman

Finished Path of the Seer [awesome, much superior then first book in the series] and Imperial Glory [boring as hell, can we please have a IG novel where commanders are not incompetent idiots?], tomorrow I will start Outcast Dead.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Finished _The Killing Ground_, now onto _Courage and Honour_. After that its _The Chapter's Due_, then _The Outcast Dead_.

After that I might re-read the first three Ciaphas Cain books.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago

About to start reading the Black Library 2011/12 Anthology, before starting *The Gildar Rift*.


----------



## Tawa

Currently reading "Nagash Immortal"....


----------



## Vaz

About to start on the Sigmar trilogy.

I've been in the process of writing up my own ideas for a novel, and have been on exchange, so there's not been much time to read during the down times.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Vaz said:


> I've been in the process of writing up my own ideas for a novel, and have been on exchange, so there's not been much time to read during the down times.


good luck to you.  Let me know how things progress. I actually just spent a week at Ft. Campbell. In Kentucky with a buddy who is processing out ATM.

that was a huge base. HUGE. lol

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Got a bunch of books in the post today from the kind folks at Abaddon and Solaris, as well as a random Manga book which frankly, I've got no idea how it turned up in there. 7th in a series that I've never heard of before. Not a big fan of Manga so will have to pass it up. The books are as follows:

_Redlaw_ by James Lovegrove
_Black Magic Woman_ by Justin Gustainis
_Evil Ways_ by Justin Gustainis
_The Ironclad Prophecy_ by Pat Kellheler (spelling)
_Gods of Manhattan_ by El Ewing 
_The Afterblight Chronicles: America_ by various authors


----------



## Tawa

Vaz said:


> About to start on the Sigmar trilogy.


That's a trilogy that I thoroughly enjoyed! And I don't even bother with Warhammer.....
Purely off the back of Heldenhammer I ended up getting all of the Time of Legends novels.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Tawa said:


> That's a trilogy that I thoroughly enjoyed! And I don't even bother with Warhammer.....
> Purely off the back of Heldenhammer I ended up getting all of the Time of Legends novels.


Which is ironic, because many of the major Warhammer Fantasy fluff buffs I know vehemently hate the trilogy as a gross bastardization and simplification of what could have been an incredible series.


----------



## Tawa

In fairness I know pretty much nothing of Warhammer past races etc. I'm a Warhammer $40,000 guy 

If that is the case with it I could see why they would all be a touch pissed at the end result. All in all it was a nice change for me from 40k, modern military and ecw books.


----------



## DeathJester921

Reading The First Heretic right now. Next is Nemesis, then Prospero Burns, Age of Darkness, then World War Z which I just got.


----------



## Tawa

World War Z.......? :scratchhead:


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Just finished the second Space Wolf Omnibus, kind of annoyed with the ending.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_The Ironclad Prophecy_ by Pat Kelleher. Bloody Awesome so far , even better than _Black Hand Gang_.

Next up should be either _Black Prism_ by Brent Weeks or _Bearers of the Black Staff_ by Terry Brooks.


----------



## DeathJester921

Tawa said:


> World War Z.......? :scratchhead:


Book by Max Brooks. The zombie guy.

I forgot to add something to that list. Before World War Z, I will have to finish reading Helsreach. Stopped reading it as soon as I got The First Heretic. SO probably going to finish it when i'm done with The First Heretic


----------



## Commissar Ploss

DeathJester921 said:


> Book by Max Brooks. The zombie guy.
> 
> I forgot to add something to that list. Before World War Z, I will have to finish reading Helsreach. Stopped reading it as soon as I got The First Heretic. SO probably going to finish it when i'm done with The First Heretic


if you like World War Z, be sure to read his other book, The Zombie Survival Guide. It's the most plausible dissertation on zombies on the market today. With ass-tonnes of research. 

For those of you who don't know, Max Brooks is the son of famous comedy director/producer Mel Brooks. funny dude, that guy. :rofl:

CP


----------



## DeathJester921

Commissar Ploss said:


> if you like World War Z, be sure to read his other book, The Zombie Survival Guide. It's the most plausible dissertation on zombies on the market today. With ass-tonnes of research.
> 
> For those of you who don't know, Max Brooks is the son of famous comedy director/producer Mel Brooks. funny dude, that guy. :rofl:
> 
> CP


Ive had the Zombie Survival Guide for years. Read it many times. It really helps when your making a survival plan, just in case a zombie apocalypse ACTUALLY happens in our life time.


----------



## Doelago

About to finish "The Gildar Rift". That book has been amazing thus far, and after that I will have nothing to read. Damn it, I want a sequel! 

So it is time to go and dig out everything that there is to read about the Silver Skulls, which by the looks of it aint much...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Reading _Bearers of the Black Staff_ by Terry Brooks. Enjoyable so far.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Sorry about the double post, but I just got December's BL releases in the mail today . 

_Blood of Aenarion_ by William King
_Faith & Fire_ by James Swallow 
_Hammer & Anvil_ by James Swallow
_Thorn & Talon_ by Dan Abnett
_The Gildar Rift_ by Sarah Cawkwell

I've just got to remember to not start reading this lot immediately, mainly due to the fact that I've got loads of books from Abaddon, Solaris and Orbit to read first before I delve into these. 

But I wonder how long I can resist them for?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Sorry about the double post, but I just got December's BL releases in the mail today .
> 
> _Blood of Aenarion_ by William King
> _Faith & Fire_ by James Swallow
> _Hammer & Anvil_ by James Swallow
> _Thorn & Talon_ by Dan Abnett
> _The Gildar Rift_ by Sarah Cawkwell
> 
> I've just got to remember to not start reading this lot immediately, mainly due to the fact that I've got loads of books from Abaddon, Solaris and Orbit to read first before I delve into these.
> 
> But I wonder how long I can resist them for?












I am fortunate enough that I can read these right away. I have to set aside the book i'm reading at the minute but these must be reviewed, so they take a priority over books that don't. Especially when I get them for free in exchange for a review, that kinda propels them on the priority scale.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Myst

Faith and fire looks like exactly what I would like to read along with Hammer and Anvil. 

Anyway at this time I have Crossfire and Legacy on my kindle along with the first book of the Horus Hersey in which I'll probably read them in that order after purchasing the next two books of the Shira novels


----------



## Doelago

For the first time in, uh, no idea how long, I actually read something not published by Black Library... *shudders* 

Reading the _Orcs_ Omnibus by Stan Nicholls.

*waves good bye to the comfort of bolters and plastic space men. In space.*


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Reading _Redlaw_ by James Lovegrove, first four chapters in, pretty enjoyable so far.


----------



## CharlieBoy

Just finished Galaxy in Flames. Amazing story, but poorly executed. Some annoying inconsistencies for example, Angron defies the Warmaster to fly to Istvan III to exterminate the rest of the loyalists, but then leads a series of ineffectual assaults against, and in fact withdraws a number of times - but Counter doesn't elaborate on how the loyalists manage to beat back Angron, the most fearsome killing machine in the book. 

Also I've been rather shocked at how quickly Horus and the traitors turned so evil so quickly. I wish McNeill and Counter had spent more time developing the transition and/or handled it with more finesse. As it was, it jarred.


----------



## Tawa

Commissar Ploss said:


> if you like World War Z, be sure to read his other book, The Zombie Survival Guide. It's the most plausible dissertation on zombies on the market today. With ass-tonnes of research.
> 
> For those of you who don't know, Max Brooks is the son of famous comedy director/producer Mel Brooks. funny dude, that guy. :rofl:
> 
> CP


I'd heard of the Zombie Survival Guide, but not the other. Dammit, that's two more books to add to the vast pile I already have to get through..... 

Apparently, there is a film in the offing? :scratchhead:


----------



## Lubacca

Yes there is a WWZ movie in the offing but it won't be structured like the book at all. The book takes a look at what happened in the past tense, basically stories from the survivors that were there when it happened. The movie treament has Brad Pitt as the lead actor trying to STOP the Zombie war... much different animal

Just finished read Horus Rising Book 1 by Dan Abbett. Very good stuff

Just started reading the first book in the Blood Angels Trilogy


----------



## Diatribe1974

Just finished the Black Library Games Day 2011/2012 Anthology after a 2 month hiatus from reading. Several nice short stories in there. Seriously, C.L. Werner needs to do Plague Marine stories now!


----------



## Mossy Toes

Just got back from a used bookstore after a rather profitable haul.

Roger Zelazny: _Lord of Light_ (I've torn through this one and loved it to death--it's on a par with most of the best sci fi out there. Excellent story), and about 5 of the Chronicles of Amber books (but not the first  ).
Vance: _Big Planet, The Gray Prince_, and _The Brave Free Men_. Chun, should I avoid any of these until I've managed to expand my Vance collection further? And if so, what should I seek out before reading?
Marvyn Peake: _The Gormenghast Novels_, an anthology of the trilogy.
E. R. Eddison: _The Worm Ouroboros_
Richard K. Morgan: _Altered Carbon_
Clive Barker: _The Thief of Always_
Isaac Asimov: _Robots and Empire_. I've read the other three Robots books, and a handful of the Empire books, so I'm looking forward to seeing the bridging volume, and reading about the Zeroth Law.
Gene Wolfe: _Sword & Citadel_. Still looking for _Shadow & Claw_ to read first, or the composite volumes, unfortunately.

Some stuff I've heard amazing things about in here, and I'm thrilled to have it.

*Edit:* oops, how embarrassing. I forgot 3 of the most relevant (to this forum) volumes that the used bookstore had available...

Ben Counter: _Dark Adeptus, Hammer of Daemons_
Gav Thorpe: _Shadow King_


----------



## Lord of the Night

Got a package just a few minutes ago. I went down and thought, "Ah its _Aurelian_, at last!" So I opened it and let something fall out, and to my surprise it was Horus Heresy. Just not _Aurelian_.










_Deliverance Lost_... YEAH!! Finally Corvus Corax gets to take centre stage, and yes according to the Dramatis Personae Corax's first name is Corvus. Perhaps that is where the MK VI name came from?

And of course some others came along with it.










Very nice additions to my collection, though the _Galaxy in Flames_ audio is not something I would have bought, I like audio-books but only when they are unique, I don't like books transcribed onto audio CDs.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Words_of_Truth

WTF Ok I'm going to order them now if you got them that early heh. 

Edit: Actually it won't even let me preorder the book...how did you order it?


----------



## Lord of the Night

I review books for Black Library as does Bane of Kings. We get them ahead of time so that we can review them and those reviews go up on the BL's twitter and facebook pages. BoK will have gotten them as well, and I think Commissar Ploss will have them as well.

I'll be working to finish _The Gildar Rift_ this week, _Thorn and Talon_ i'll listen to tonight and review it, and I also want to finish _Deliverance Lost_. Then i'll read _The Outcast Dead_.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Cowlicker16

Just finished Outcast Dead and loved it! Now moving on to Nocturne with high hopes, lets hope this book can deliver


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Lord of the Night said:


> I review books for Black Library as does Bane of Kings. We get them ahead of time so that we can review them and those reviews go up on the BL's twitter and facebook pages. BoK will have gotten them as well, and I think Commissar Ploss will have them as well.
> 
> I'll be working to finish _The Gildar Rift_ this week, _Thorn and Talon_ i'll listen to tonight and review it, and I also want to finish _Deliverance Lost_. Then i'll read _The Outcast Dead_.
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


Oh ok  I really really want to read _Deliverance Lost_, when is it properly out?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Mid December, January if you don't live in the UK.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I guess I'll have those BL copies waiting for me when I get back from my two-day trip then . Currently reading _The Gildar Rift_ by Sarah Cawkwell at the moment after finishing the _Afterblight Chronicles: America_ by various authors. 

I won't be able to put up any reviews over the next few days though, as I don't have acess to word on the computers that I'm using. I have a good memory though, so I should be able to memorise most of the stuff that I read.


----------



## Lord of the Night

I'm 212 words into _The Gildar Rift_ atm. Going to read another 40-something pages for tonight, maybe a bit more if I really get going, and another 100 tomorrow. Then try to have it done by Wednesday. Review it.

Then _Thorn and Talon_. Listen to it, should take about an hour and a half. Review it.

Then _Deliverance Lost_. Read it and have it done by Sunday, review it. And then I can sufficiently say i've reviewed this shipment of advance books from BL. Then I can get back to reading the mountain of other books that has stacked itself up.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Almost finished with _The Gildar Rift_ and am really enjoying it .

In other news I picked up the start of three series openers today, and depending on whether I have enough time, they might get reviewed:

_The Eye of the World_ by Robert Jordan 
_Under the Eagle_ by Simon Scarrow
_Split Second_ by David Baldacci

I would have brought _The Silent Stars Go By_ by Dan Abnett but neither the nearest Waterstones or WHSmith to where I am staying at the moment has a copy.


----------



## World Eater XII

Just started reading The Outcast Dead, pretty cool so far.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Just got home from a trip to find Aurelian (Silver Edition) and Janurary's Black Library releases waiting for me .


----------



## Lord of the Night

Finished _The Gildar Rift_ and the short story _Tormented_. Next is _Thorn and Talon_ then _Deliverance Lost_.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Xisor

Finished _Nocturne_, a lot of cool stuff but a lot of not-so-decent bits too. Three-star which should've been better, but is certainly worth a look. Just starting on Werner's _The Red Duke_ tonight, rather hopeful about it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_Under the Eagle_ by Simon Scarrow. Nothing too brilliant though, and I keep thinking of the Emperor of 40k when the Romans are talking about their own :wink:.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Just finished _Nocturne_, not sure what to get next.


----------



## Xisor

Enjoying _The Red Duke_ at the moment. Not always as keen/eager for Fantasy, but CL Werner's a solid bet, this one isn't disappointing. Not far in though, but still.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Put aside _Under the Eagle_ for _The Legend of Adam Caine_ by John Charles Scott (Shaven Wookie on here), and it's pretty good so far. It might even be the biggest standalone book that I've read.

(Think the size of _Leviathan Wakes_ by James SA Corey / _The Dragon's Path_ by , but 700-odd pages long, for those of you who want to know.)


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished Aurelian tonight. Will work on Noctourne tomorrow.


----------



## Brother Emund

Just finished 'Path of the Warrior' and about to read 'Legion' again. Not my fave HH book, but it fill the time on the train :bye:


----------



## Doelago

Just recieved Aurelian, and this thing is fucking amazing! :shok:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Currently reading _Deliverance Lost_, Thorpe has done a very good job portraying Corax and the Raven Guard, and writing a fantastic scene with the Emperor and Corax.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Pathfinder201

Reading _descent of angels_ about to read _aurelian_ which took like 2 weeks to arrive and when my _pawns of chaos_ book arrives i will jump straight into that


----------



## Lubacca

Finshing up the Blood Angels Quadrilogy and then going to step into either Grey Knights or Space Wolves.


----------



## bitsandkits

currently reading I,Partridge,we need to talk about Alan..... and Mechanicum


----------



## Brother Emund

Lord of the Night said:


> Currently reading _Deliverance Lost_, Thorpe has done a very good job portraying Corax and the Raven Guard, and writing a fantastic scene with the Emperor and Corax.
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


Is it worth getting the book for some Fluff background. I'm currently researching a Raven Guard Successor Chapter?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished _The Legend of Adam Caine_. I'll get a review up later today. Next for me is _Hammer & Anvil by James Swallow_, although the next thing that I'll be reviewing after TLoAC is _The Gildar Rift_.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I finally finished _Horus Rising_ after a few months. It took a while for me to get interested in the book and to just forget what Horus and rest would soon do. I wasn't going to pick up the rest, but I did find _False Gods_ at a Goodwill for US$0.99, so took the chance--I mean it's McNeill. Well, we'll see how long this takes me.


----------



## Doelago

I have finished Aurelian, and it was bloody amazing, so I guess its time to go and re-read the "Imperial Infantrymans Uplifting Primer", which is hilarious.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Brother Emund said:


> Is it worth getting the book for some Fluff background. I'm currently researching a Raven Guard Successor Chapter?


Uh well yeah I suppose so. Its filled with plenty of background information on the Raven Guard but none of the modern ranks are featured, i.e there are no Shadow-Captains.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Freakytah

I just finished up Imperial Glory, which I thought was an entertaining Guard novel. I like how it provided some insight as to how orks think, and I thought the ending was great. 

Now it's off to Nocturne or Nemesis...Nemesis has been on my shelf for a while, I just haven't had the motivation to start it as I seem to hear lots of negative reviews.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Freakytah: Read _Nocturne_, I enjoyed it far better than _Nemesis_ myself. Mind you, it doesn't matter which you should read first as you have both with you should you change your mind.


----------



## Freakytah

Well then it looks like I'll be reading Nocturne first. I've enjoyed the other two books, and am building a Salamander army so I don't need much convincing!


----------



## Doelago

Listening to the _"Prospero Burns"_ audio version, and it is pretty fucking good. No idea why people have been so whiny about it. *shrugs*


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Started _The Outcast Dead _yesterday, nearly finished it already, really enjoying it.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

A friend picked up the first three Cain books for me in paperback. I'm re-reading _For the Emperor_ as I take a break from _False Gods._


----------



## Djinn24

Just finished a review copy of Shadow Ops by Myke Cole (coming out Feb 2012, pick it up!) and started on Nemesis.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I've been unable to finish _Hammer & Anvil_ by James Swallow before I read _Deliverance Lost_ by Gav Thorpe, so I've put Swallow's book aside and am really enjoying it so far, great opening. 

_Hammer & Anvil_ did have a good start, yes - but Horus Heresy takes priority over everything with the exception of Dan Abnett and ADB. (I don't know how I managed to hold it out for this long).


----------



## Mishiman

Deliverance Lost page 122 and it is very slow and boring read. Only parts about Corax's past are interesting for now. I can only hope that the rest of the book will improve in quality. Next in reading line is Thanquol's trilogy.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Re-reading _Caves of Ice_, the second Ciaphas Cain novel. As a side project, I'm taking notes on all the Valhallans that have some description--it's for a friend's Valhallan army.


----------



## Doelago

I was forced to read a book for school, so I picked this book called "The Master of the Falling chairs" or whatever the hell it is called in English. I had read some positive reviews of it on the web, but jesus christ it was horrid. #fellasleepnowandthen


----------



## bobss

Doelago said:


> I was forced to read a book for school, so I picked this book called "The Master of the Falling chairs" or whatever the hell it is called in English. I had read some positive reviews of it on the web, but jesus christ it was horrid. #fellasleepnowandthen


----------



## Doelago

That was funny. 

Finished listening to the "Prospero Burns" audio book, and it was one of the best books I have listened to. 

Hmm... What next...? "A Thousand Sons"?


----------



## bobss

Doelago said:


> That was funny.














Doelago said:


> Finished listening to the "Prospero Burns" *audio book*, and it was one of the best *books* I have listened to.
> 
> Hmm... What next...? "A Thousand Sons"?


Audio book? They're called audio drama's for a reason, yo.


----------



## Doelago

Hurpa da fucken durpa. 

Audio *Dramas* are the short original ones with bolter sounds and all.

Audio *Books* are the ones they read to you.


----------



## bobss

Someone is mad.


----------



## Doelago

Someone is deliberately trolling.


----------



## bobss

Nope.


----------



## Doelago

Well, thats a good thing then.


----------



## bobss

Doelago said:


> Well, thats a good thing then.


:good:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Just finished _Deliverance Lost_ by Gav Thorpe. A little slow, but enjoyable nontheless. Next up for me is either _Age of Legend_ or _The Word Bearers Omnibus_, unless something arrives for me in the post.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I've started on _Defender of the Imperium_. At this point it's more for enjoyment, though I still jotting down the rare description of a Valhallan for my friend.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Didn't go with any of the new January releases in the end, but have taken the plunge into the second Song of Ice and Fire novel, _Clash of Kings_ by George RR Martin, and it's awesome so far.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

finally got my hands on TGR thanks to miss Cawkwell. My internet wife looks out for me. lol

CP

oh, and received faith and fire and hammer and anvil to day as well.


----------



## bobss

Commissar Ploss said:


> finally got my hands on TGR thanks to miss Cawkwell. My internet wife looks out for me. lol












(what...??? :scratchhead: you completely lost me... -CP)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Got the following books in the post today, so I'll take another break from _A Clash of Kings_.

_Summer Knight_ by Jim Butcher (currently reading)
_Theft of Swords_ by Michael J. Sullivan
_The Innocent Mage_ by Karen Miller

Thoughts? What's your favourite out of the three?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Got the following books in the post today, so I'll take another break from _A Clash of Kings_.
> 
> _Summer Knight_ by Jim Butcher (currently reading)
> _Theft of Swords_ by Michael J. Sullivan
> _The Innocent Mage_ by Karen Miller
> 
> Thoughts? What's your favourite out of the three?


Only read _Summer Knight_ so its _Summer Knight_. But taking another break from ACoK?! Not one of those books can compare to The Song! Keep reading Clash instead, it has Stannis Baratheon who is the human form of bad-ass stubbornness.


LotN


----------



## Xisor

I'm back into rereading _The First Heretic_ on my Magnus-run. It's good. Enjoyable, racing through it.

I forget how decent it is.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_Summer Knight_ was fantastic. _Innocent Mage_ has a promising start.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Found myself reading _Salvation's Reach _and _Courage and Honour _at the same time. Finished the latest Ghost's novel first, and, especially after _Blood Pact_, yet again I was disappointed. Abnett is milking it beyond sustainability at this stage, and needs to end the series soon.

Finding it hard to get on and finish _Courage and Honour _as well. Not liking how approachable and human Ventris seems around the IG cast, with them addressing him by his first name, and him treating them like friends. Considering how every other BL author manages to portray the gulf between humans and post humans as being so wide they are barely recognisable as being the same species, this familiarity just doesn't ring true for me. 

I have _The Chapter's Due _as well, but don't know if I'll bother with it after this. On the back of _The Outcast Dead_, I'm starting to think McNeill is letting his standards slide a little bit.


----------



## Djinn24

The First Heretic right now. So far enjoying it a lot!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Yeah, _The First Heretic_ is one of the better Horus Heresy Books.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Yeah, _The First Heretic_ is one of the better Horus Heresy Books.


Imo so far its the best.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_Prospero Burns_ is my favourite, but that's because I'm biased towards Abnett and the Vlka Fenryka, with TFH coming in second and then ATS coming in third. 

Behind that you get _Horus Rising_, _Fulgrim_, _Flight of the Eisenstien_, _Deliverance Lost_ and anything else that's good that I've forgotten.


----------



## marks13

Well I'm reading the space wolves first omnibus I know its not a new one but having been meaning to read it for a while, and i must say I'm enjoying it so far, loved reading about the selection process.


----------



## World Eater XII

Just finished Battle for the Fang, really struggled to get into that. 

Moved onto Aurelian now.


----------



## Diatribe1974

World Eater XII said:


> Just finished Battle for the Fang, really struggled to get into that.
> 
> Moved onto Aurelian now.


Once I got past the "This isn't about Ragnar", I was cool with it. Ended up loving the book.

After having it since it's pre-order status (i.e. geting it sooner than book stores), I finally got into Nocturne recently. Am about 1/2 through it now. Really good book.

Been ordering tons of Warhammer Fantasy books of late (am on a CL Werner/Bill King binge at the moment). So they'll be in my near future.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Yet more gifts from Black Library for being the coolest of the Chaos Gods. Khorne, Nurgle, Slaanesh and Tzeentch have nothing on me. :wink:

Seriously though these couldn't have picked a better time to come. I've had a crappy last two days and they've cheered me up a good deal, especially since two of them are Cain, my favourite (And the best one in 40k) Commissar. Who needs Gaunt when Cain's here. :grin:

So thanks Black Library for cheering me up when I needed it badly.


LotN


----------



## Doelago

I want that BA Omnibus and "The Last Ditch"! 

Looking forward to your reviews.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Needed a break form BL, started _A Dance with Dragons._ Liking it so far.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Ploughing through The Innocent Mage very slowly, not a good sign. After that it's _Temeraire _ by Naomi Novik, from the kind folks at Harper Voyager.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Khorne's Fist said:


> Needed a break form BL, started _A Dance with Dragons._ Liking it so far.


Excellent choice. :grin:



Bane_of_Kings said:


> Ploughing through The Innocent Mage very slowly, not a good sign. After that it's _Temeraire _ by Naomi Novik, from the kind folks at Harper Voyager.


Ah _Temeraire_! Great series though it drags a little sometimes.


LotN


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

Fulgrim, Just started it, reading the whole horus heresy from start to finish


----------



## andygorn

I just finished 'Iron Company'...wasn't impressed. 

When I can figure out where I've put them, I'll be going back to re-read 'Storm Of Iron' and 'Dead Sky, Black Sun' again.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Lord of the Night said:


> Excellent choice. :grin:
> 
> 
> Ah _Temeraire_! Great series though it drags a little sometimes.
> 
> 
> LotN


Thanks for the comment, I've just started reading it myself, I like it so far .


----------



## Xisor

I quite liked _Iron Company_, fairly sedate book with some interesting characters and ideas afoot. 

Just started _Foundation and Empire_ by Asimov, so far so good.

@Bane: very jealous of you having _Luthor Huss_. Wraight's quickly becoming a favourite author.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Xisor: He's one of mine, too - but I'm going to have to wait until I've read Janurary's batch first before I read _Luthor Huss_.

Currently reading _Theft of Swords_ by Michael J. Sullivan and really, really, loving it. I reccommend it to alll lovers of Fantasy.


----------



## Mossy Toes

_Return of the Crimson Guard_, by Ian C. Esslemont, soon to be followed by _Stonewielder_. So happy to have Malazan empire books to be reading again...


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished Nocturne last night. Will go back to Fulgrim. Not reading like I once was, but at least I'm reading again, ha!


----------



## gobsmak

I've just started Salvation's Reach. So far it's I'm liking the way the story is heading....


----------



## Mossy Toes

Just finished _Return of the Crimson Guard_, which impressed me heartily. Esslemont pulls of a style incredibly similar style to Erikson, and pulls none of the punches. All the toys of the Malazan Empire--less the Bonehunters, who are fighting Rhulad at the time of this book, around _Reaper's Gale_--are brought out of the box, and Esslemont has no qualms about smashing as many, or more than, Erikson. The sprawling battle of the book's climax is very, very nearly on a par with the Chain of Dogs, Sieges of Capustan and Y'Ghatan, etc, with wide-reaching consequences to its ultimate consequences.

It's a testament to the world that Erikson and Esslemont have created that I found myself rooting for all POV characters in all factions simultaneously, in spite of their opposition to each other. I suppose the trick is that the more antagonistic aspects of each faction are presented as, well, antagonists while the more sympathetic have the cameras inside their heads. Still, it's an impressive feat.

The cast of characters is vast, the size of one from a Book of the Fallen volume, crammed into a shorter volume with a higher bodycount. Taken or read independently of the series, it might falter based on the sheer volume of backstory leading into the book, but I found it a powerful chapter in the tales of the Malazan Empire, with some incredibly significant milestones. Plus a few mentions in volumes nine and ten of the Book of the Fallen make much more sense, now.

Where _Night of Knives_ (a necessary prereading to identify certain characters in _Return_ visible nowhere at all in the Book of the Fallen) was an introduction novel, a shallow pool that would serve excellently to help people dip their toes in the world before plunging in the ocean proper with _Gardens of the Moon_, _Return of the Crimson Guard_ represents the most wholly, purely Malazan clash of powers anywhere so far in the world these two authors created...and has surprising depths and undercurrents and reefs. I like it very much, but don't think you can just open it after reading only _Night of Knives_. You need at least, oh, six volumes of the Book of the Fallen under your belt before you can get pretty much everything going on here.

In short, I gush with praise for this _entirely _worthy addition to the Malazan mythos!

Suggested reading order, for the newly initiated reader:

_Night of Knives_, by Ian C Esslemont
_Gardens of the Moon_, by Steven Erikson
_Deadhouse Gates_, by Steven Erikson
_Memories of Ice_, by Steven Erikson
_House of Chains_, by Steven Erikson
_Midnight Tides_, by Steven Erikson
_The Bonehunters_, by Steven Erikson
*Return of the Crimson Guard*, by Ian C Esslemont
_Reaper's Gale_, by Steven Erikson
_Toll the Hounds_, by Steven Erikson
_Dust of Dreams_, by Steven Erikson
_The Crippled God_, by Steven Erikson

Eager to move into _Stonewielder_, which should pick up in the Malazan Empire after _Return_, if I'm not mistaken. Probably during or immediately after the events of _Dust of Dreams_ and _The Crippled God_, if I'm not mistaken.

I've also made a few chapter's headway into _Consider Phlebas_, which is very good.


----------



## Fire Tempered

Just finished Nocturne,which was kinda disappointment to me, and Outcast Dead before that,which was quite entertaining read, if you don't mind inconsistencies. It's a nice change of pace and setting from stories about primarchs and crusades.

Now I' ll go back to G.R.R Martin and second tome of his Dream Songs. I recommend this stories to all his fans. Though they are totally different than his ASOIF series, they are certainly worth a read, some stories in this anthology are really great. Don't let first few disappoint you and turn you from reading.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Just won a copy of _The Emperor's Knife_ by Mazarkis Williams in a Goodreads Giveaway, a book which I've been looking forward to read for a long time now, and It's signed, so that's always a plus. I'll review it, of course, although the website says that it will arrive in any time in the next 4-6ish weeks.

In other news, nearly finished _Avempartha_ by Michael J. Sullivan, Book Two in the _Theft of Swords_ Omnibus, and the first Omnibus in the _Ririya Revelations_ series, so I'll be reviewing that as well once I'm done with it.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Finished _The Emperor's Finest_ by Sandy Mitchell, another glorious outing in the Ciaphas Cain series, and as funny as ever. Now onto _Luthor Huss_, my first Chris Wraight WHF Heroes novel. Time to see how the King of Heroes handles a Heroes novel.


LotN


----------



## Mossy Toes

Finished _Consider Phlebas_. Yeah, I'm going to have to track down the rest of this series. I mean, it helped inspire Halo's actual halos as an afterthought.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Mossy Toes: There's a complete set in my local Waterstones. I've yet to pick them up though , always been tempted by getting a copy.


Halfway through _The Word Bearers Omnibus_ by Anthony Reynolds. Loving it, although so far ADB does Word Bearers better, In my opinion.


----------



## Boc

Picked up a copy of _Eye of Terror_ by Barrington Bailey, and while it's certainly outdated, it's both an amusing read and an interesting way to see how far 40K has evolved from it's original fictional roots. Good stuff and, if you can find a copy, I'd certainly recommend it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Got the following in the post today:

_The Emperor's Knife_ by Mazarkis Williams (Jo Fletcher Books), (Signed )
_Consider Phelbas_ by Iain M. Banks (Orbit)
_Death Masks_ by Jim Butcher (Orbit) 
_Seeds of the Earth_ by Michael Cobley (Orbit)

Expect reviews from all of the above. Currently putting aside my WB Omnibus (On _Dark Creed_ at the moment), to read _The Emperor's Knife_.


----------



## Doelago

Reading "Cadian Blood" at the moment. I really cant get into it at the moment, and I am already way past the middle of the book, so a "meh" is my opinion thus far.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Doelago said:


> Reading "Cadian Blood" at the moment. I really cant get into it at the moment, and I am already way past the middle of the book, so a "meh" is my opinion thus far.


hmm, i thought it was quite good for a debut novel... 

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Have finished the Inheritance cycle, so I guess it`s back to my long overdue reading of the Night Lords series.


----------



## Doelago

Commissar Ploss said:


> hmm, i thought it was quite good for a debut novel...
> 
> CP


Got better when the Astartes entered the picture. :wink:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> )
> Expect reviews from all of the above. Currently putting aside my WB Omnibus (On _Dark Creed_ at the moment), to read _The Emperor's Knife_.


:shok: What the what?!

How could you put aside Marduk and the 34th Host without finishing the first trilogy? (Yes that implies there will be a second, and Ant Reynolds has confirmed he wants to write more Word Bearers in the future.)


LotN


----------



## Doelago

Just finished _"Cadian Blood"_, and it got a lot better towards the last fourth of the book. 

Now, what next...? So many choices...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

For some reason I'm finding _Dance of Dragons _hard going. I've taken my third break from it to read something else. Started _The Gildar Rift _this afternoon. Promising indeed.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Lord of the Night said:


> :shok: What the what?!
> 
> How could you put aside Marduk and the 34th Host without finishing the first trilogy? (Yes that implies there will be a second, and Ant Reynolds has confirmed he wants to write more Word Bearers in the future.)
> 
> 
> LotN


_The Emperor's Knife_ has possibly been even higher on my 'to read' list than the Word Bearer's Omnibus, I'm afraid. I'll probably read _Dark Creed_ after I've finished TEK, though.


----------



## Doelago

Begun reading _"Titanicus"_, and it is amazing.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Yes, it is one of Abnett's better books. I've enjoyed every book by him that I've read, but _Titanicus_ stands in my top 5. (And _Prospero Burns_, _Honour Guard_, _Horus Rising_, _Embedded _make up the rest.)


----------



## Doelago

Holy throne. "Titanicus" was amazing. I want more books about Titans...! 

So, uh, "Brothers of the Snake" or "Double Eagle" next?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Doelago said:


> Holy throne. "Titanicus" was amazing. I want more books about Titans...!


Yeah, I really liked it too. The only thing that annoyed me was that Abnett couldn't help himself yet again, and had to make his titan legion so much different and better to every other one by putting his princeps in amniotic baths. 




Doelago said:


> So, uh, "Brothers of the Snake" or "Double Eagle" next?


Definitely _Double Eagle_. Really enjoyed it, and there's a nice little sequel in the Sabbat Worlds anthology. I have to say I really don't rate _Brothers of the Snake_.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I for one enjoyed _Brothers of the Snake_. Haven't really read _Double Eagle_, I'll probably get it as an eBook or as a PoD title soon though. Also, another thing that irked me about _Titanicus_ was that the cover-art showed Salamanders on it.... There were no Salamanders .


----------



## Doelago

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Also, another thing that irked me about _Titanicus_ was that the cover-art showed Salamanders on it.... There were no Salamanders .


I think it might be because they seem to have been lazy and just slapped this cover on the book.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Fair enough . Anyway, _The Emperor's Knife_ review is up - http://thefoundingfields.com/2011/12/the-emperors-knife-bane-of-kings/, allowing me to get back to where I left off with _Dark Creed_ by Anthony Reynolds.


----------



## Xisor

It is a beautiful cover. Shame not about Armageddon or Princeps Mannheim and such, but it's a tremendous book nonetheless.

_Brothers of the Snake_ is a dire book, in my esteem. Best read if you imagine it to be written 'in universe'. E.g. a story about a story about Space Marines. Otherwise it hurts me. Some clever scenes and typically well written sentences, but broadly/conceptually I didn't care for it at all. Except the beach scenes. Those I liked.

Started _Age of Legends_, so far so good.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Picked up _Killing Floor_ by Lee Child and _The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins today in town before watching the fantastic Sherlock Holmes 2. Currently reading _Consider Phlebas_ by Iain M. Banks. After that, I think:

_Killing Floor_ by Lee Child
_Death Masks_ by Jim Butcher
_The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins
_Seeds of Earth_ by Michael Cobley


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Richard Ford got in touch with me through my site The Founding Fields. He's the author of a new book from Solaris Books, called _Kultus_. I'm currently Reading and Enjoying that. 



Solaris Books said:


> Thaddeus Blaklok--mercenary, demonist, bastard and thug-for-hire - is pressed into retrieving a mysterious key for his clandestine benefactors. Little does he know that other parties seek to secure this artefact for their own nefarious ends and soon he is pursued by brutal cultists, bloodthirsty gangsters, deadly mercenaries and hell spawned monsters, all bent on stopping him by any means necessary.
> 
> In a lightning paced quest that takes him across the length and breadth of the steam-fuelled city of Manufactory, Blaklok must use his wits and his own demonic powers to keep the key from those who would use it for ill, and open the gates to Hell itself.


_"A Steam-powered burlesque of brutal demonic action!"_

very intersting. 

CP


----------



## Loli

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Picked up _Killing Floor_ by Lee Child and _The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins today in town before watching the fantastic Sherlock Holmes 2. Currently reading _Consider Phlebas_ by Iain M. Banks. After that, I think:
> 
> _Killing Floor_ by Lee Child
> _Death Masks_ by Jim Butcher
> _The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins
> _Seeds of Earth_ by Michael Cobley


I didnt like the 3 Hunger Games books, so im curious to think what you though of them.

I recently picked up some books by Simon Scarrow which im aiming to read when i finish re-reading Sharpes Escape. Its really been great rereading them all again which is nice, i like it when you go through a series you havnt read in a while, planning to do it with the HH at some point.

On the 40k book front im going to finally get around to reading Nocturne and finish that series up, then wont be doing much probably until the new year when i read my Soul Drinkers books ready for the new one in the spring


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Commissar Ploss said:


> Richard Ford got in touch with me through my site The Founding Fields. He's the author of a new book from Solaris Books, called _Kultus_. I'm currently Reading and Enjoying that.
> 
> 
> 
> _"A Steam-powered burlesque of brutal demonic action!"_
> 
> very intersting.
> 
> CP


Nice, I'll have to give this a look into. Currently on _Death Masks_ by Jim Butcher.

I have advanced review copies of _Carpathia_ by Matt Forbeck and _Alchemist of Souls_ by Anne Lyle in the post from Angry Robot, and from Pyr Books I have incoming copies of _The Blade Itself_ by Joe Abercromie and _Wolfsangel_ by MD Lachlan. So, I have a lot of books to read then. Should be fun. . All of the above will be reviewed for certain.

Speaking of reviews, here's my review for _Consider Phlebas_ by Iain M. Banks: http://thefoundingfields.com/2011/12/consider-phlebas-bane-of-kings/

A review for _The Killing Floor_ will be up in a couple of days, should be my last review before Christmas.


----------



## Tim/Steve

*Fulgrim*.... so no spoilers or I kill you


----------



## TheSpore

Tim/Steve said:


> *Fulgrim*.... so no spoilers or I kill you


Then come forth and smite me then because I am gonna spoil it straight up for ya JK thats thus far my fav of all the HH books, Im into Hammer and Anvil, so no spoilers as well or I shall become the smiter of thee


----------



## docgeo

just finished Nocturne and Gildar Rift this week. Need to pick-up the new James Swallow sisters books. I am also reading a book called anchorman- about being the steadying influence as a christian father for your wife and kids.


----------



## Hachiko

About 45% done with Imperial Glory. I've seen reviews on both sides of the fence on this title. Personally, I'm enjoying the heck out of it. Anyone else read it/opinion on it?


----------



## Doelago

Listening to "The Outcast Dead". It has been pretty good thus far.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I've about 80 pages left in _Deliverance Lost_, and while I'm not usually a fan of Thorpe I'm enjoying this. It gives a lot of insight into things we've never had a lot of detail about before, especially the development of the primarchs and marines. We actually get brief glimpses through the eyes of the Emperor.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Just Started _Seeds of Earth_ by Michael Cobley.

Here's my review of _Killing Floor_ by Lee Child, FYI: http://thefoundingfields.com/2011/12/killing-floor-bane-of-kings/.

Next in the pipeline I have:

_American Gods_ by Neil Gaiman
_Age of Legend_ edited by Christian Dunn.


----------



## deathbringer

the knights of brettonia omnibus
and i'm loving it, superb set of books and some of the best vivid action writing i've ever read
the combat is so dramatic, honestly one of the duels i was literally on the edge of my seat


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Received _Shadows Over Baker Street_ By Various Authors as a Christmas Present. As I'm a fan of Sherlock Holmes, this should be a fun read. However, I have a very, very large book backlog as well.


----------



## Lord of the Night

deathbringer said:


> the knights of brettonia omnibus
> and i'm loving it, superb set of books and some of the best vivid action writing i've ever read
> the combat is so dramatic, honestly one of the duels i was literally on the edge of my seat


I personally found the ending to that series to be one of the best in Black Library. Its cinematic quality and you can literally envision it as the series comes to a close in the best way possible. :wink:


LotN


----------



## Fire Tempered

Finished Deliverance Lost yesterday. It was enjoyable, though I expected more. Now to finish 3rd tome of Dream songs by G R R Martin (have 2 stories left to read) and then onto The Gildar Rift.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Got _Shadows Over Baker Street_ by Various Authors for Christmas as well as my first (yes, I know), comic, _Sandman Vol 1._ by Neil Gaiman, book releated. Both should be hopefully fun to read.


----------



## Shadow Walker

Finished Gothic War omnibus [Execution Hour was very good, Shadow Point not so much]and Promethean Sun [one of the worst HH books].


----------



## deathbringer

Lord of the Night said:


> I personally found the ending to that series to be one of the best in Black Library. Its cinematic quality and you can literally envision it as the series comes to a close in the best way possible. :wink:
> 
> 
> LotN


couldnt agree more, epic ending
i have devoured this book and it was absolutely fantastic
probably review it considering just how much i loved it

plus it cleared, for me at least, any confusion in the link between damsels and the fey folk. 

Superb. Recommend it to anyone that likes fantasy, might try and nab deliverance lost and the outcast dead for the train home tomorrow


----------



## Lord of the Night

deathbringer said:


> couldnt agree more, epic ending
> i have devoured this book and it was absolutely fantastic
> probably review it considering just how much i loved it
> 
> plus it cleared, for me at least, any confusion in the link between damsels and the fey folk.
> 
> Superb. Recommend it to anyone that likes fantasy, might try and nab deliverance lost and the outcast dead for the train home tomorrow


Very nice, also a question for you.




Who do you think won that fight? I think it was Calard since Chaos tends to not win those kinds of battles. Personally I do wish the Daemon Child had won, but he likely died in the fight.




LotN


----------



## gothik

pride and predujice and zombies and despite the fact i do not like period books this is actually and enjoyable read and a different take on a famous story


----------



## docgeo

currently reading the ebook copy of Legion of the Damned


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Finished _Deliverance Lost_, gone back to _The Gildar Rift_. Yet another _Space Marines Battles_ novel I'm finding it hard to get into. I think Cawkwell has a long way to go before she'll be threatening the upper tier of BL authors.


----------



## Tim/Steve

*Descent of Angels*... and its boring the hell out of me. I didn't manage to get far into any of the Brettonian books and I'm having the same trouble with this one. So far I'm 1/3 of the way through the book and am wondering just WTF it has to do with the Horus Heresy... I'm hoping it isn't as loosely connected as I think it is, and only part of the series to sell more of a fairly naff book.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Tim/Steve said:


> am wondering just WTF it has to do with the Horus Heresy...


Absolutely fuck all to do with the Heresy, TBH. The second one is even worse. Steer well clear.


----------



## Tuppy

Reading Battle for the Abyss, definitely not the best in the series but I've heard good things about the rest so I'm carrying on regardless.





Tim/Steve said:


> *Descent of Angels*... and its boring the hell out of me. I didn't manage to get far into any of the Brettonian books and I'm having the same trouble with this one. So far I'm 1/3 of the way through the book and am wondering just WTF it has to do with the Horus Heresy... I'm hoping it isn't as loosely connected as I think it is, and only part of the series to sell more of a fairly naff book.


Oh god that book was 95% torture, the part with the emperor gave a tiny bit of insight into what type of man he is up close, but honestly? You could probably skip it and miss NOTHING.


----------



## bobss

The Outcast Dead.

It's nice to see McNeill weave previous novels and the events they portrayed into this. Fulgrim, A Thousand Sons and Mechanicum here and there.

But *the* error, WTF.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Tuppy: Battle for the Abyss is easily the worst book in the Horus Heresy, imho. But stick with the series, there are some fantastic books like _A Thousand Sons_, _The First Heretic, Deliverance Lost_ and _Prospero Burns_ out there, that all come after BfTA. 

In other news, currently reading _Age of Legend_. Some amazing short stories, and some very short stories. Next up is either the _Blood Angels Omnibus Vol. 2_, _Sandman Vol. 1_ or _Shadows Over Baker Street_.


----------



## Doelago

.... Argh! Still waiting for "The Founding" and "The Saint" to arrive. I am trying to hold of from reading "The Lost", since I would rather read them all in correct order... 

Should probably have ordered every book in the series from BL, instead of ordering "The Lost" from BL, and the rest from my bookstore.  

In the meantime, "Flight of the Eisenstein".


----------



## Lord of the Night

Finished _Daemonslayer_, absolutely epic battle, and was going to read some _Sherlock Holmes_ but i'm on a G&F kick right now so decided to move onto _Dragonslayer_.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

To add to my book backlog I got the following novels from my relatives as late Christmas presents: 

_Galactic North by Alistair Reynolds
The Shakespeare Secret by J L Carrell 
The Five Greatest Warriors by Matthew Reilly 
Star Wars: Shadow Games by Michael Reaves and Maya Kaathryn Bohnhoff 
The Quantum Thief by Hannu Rajaniemi
Star Wars, The Old Republic: Fatal Alliance by Sean Williams_

Any thoughts on these novels, has anyone read any of them?


----------



## Mossy Toes

Just finished _Dark Adeptus_. Probably the best Counter book I've read. The Adeptus Mechanicus and the darker permutations thereof are a subject close to my heart, and Counter's hellish bio-mechanoid cities titillated me in just the right way. I'm warming a bit more to how Alaric is portrayed, too.

That said, there were some silly moments. I quite disagree with the interpretation of what an STC might look like and do. And why does every single AdMech book have to be about STCs and/or titans? Can't we have some more originality here?



Oh, and the chaos warlord's parting shot--"we got deprived our most valuable prize, so let's destroy a good 500 or so titans that we could put to good use!" Really?


----------



## Doelago

Mossy Toes said:


> Oh, and the chaos warlord's parting shot--"we got deprived our most valuable prize, so let's destroy a good 500 or so titans that we could put to good use!" Really?




Yes, really. But it is Chaos, what would you expect if not total chaos?


----------



## Emperor0

Finished Deliverance Lost, a good solid book for the Horus Heresy, I liked the portrayal of both the Raven Guard and the Alpha Legion, they both come across aslikable in different ways.

Contiinuing to get through Under the Dome by Stephen King, one of the biggest books I've read.

At the same time reading a Storm of Swords by George RR Martin another very big book.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

Finished "Fulgrim", "Dues Encarmine" & "Dues Sanguinius".

I thought Fulgrim was amazing, gripping story!

The Blood Angel Double Bill was good fun too, i don't know why but i kept expecting Astorath too turn up?

However I'm now onto "Decent of Angels", "Red Fury" and then "Black Tide".

Between the books, painting and god damn Skyrim, I have no time for anything else:biggrin:


----------



## Baron Spikey

Just finished _The Bear_, book 4 in _The First King Saga_, and now I'm torn between _The Gildar Rift_, _Legion of the Damned_, or to start with Hammer & Bolter #1.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Spikey: H&B1 has a Silver Skulls short story in it, so it would be a taster for The Gildar Rift. Plus it has The Strange Demise of Titus Endor, which is a quite enjoyable little Eisenhorn short, so I'd recommend it. Plus it's not nearly as large an investment of time as the other two.


----------



## Doelago

Surprisingly I managed to find a English language book in my local book store? Wtf. 

Anyways, got started on "The Russian" by Andy McNab. Pretty good thus far.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Baron Spikey said:


> now I'm torn between _The Gildar Rift_, _Legion of the Damned_, or to start with Hammer & Bolter #1.


I really wouldn't be bothered with _The Gildar Rift_. Yet another let down in this series. I will be buying _Legion of the Damned _just because of the chapter involved, but I really don't see myself going any further with this series. You'd think someone at BL would realise just how substandard this series is turning out to be and try to correct it.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Khorne's Fist said:


> I really wouldn't be bothered with _The Gildar Rift_. Yet another let down in this series. I will be buying _Legion of the Damned _just because of the chapter involved, but I really don't see myself going any further with this series. You'd think someone at BL would realise just how substandard this series is turning out to be and try to correct it.


They have in a way- by letting Aaron and Chris loose on the series. Hopefully either one of them will swing back in and do another SMB novel (preferably Chris so Aaron can crack on with his Heresy/Grey Knights projects).

Cheers Mossy I'll get cracking on H&B then, got 1-14 so I suppose I need to get at least the first one read.


----------



## Boc

Been busy busy the last couple of weeks while not snowboarding...

Began and finished the following:
_Path of the Warrior_ and _Path of the Seer_, I'd just gotten Warrior, then cranked through it in one sitting and had to get Seer. Phenominal books.

_Deliverance Lost_ - Another one I finished in a day, great fleshing out of Corax and some very fun Legion interractions...

_Eisenhorn_ - yeah... no idea why I hadn't read this yet... amazing

_Fall of Damnos_ - surprisingly good and, while written before the release of the new 'cron dex, it was at least nice to see that BL collaborated with GW to make sure the two would mesh well

_Hellforged_ - not the greatest, but entertaining enough as long as you don't mind Counter and take it for what it is

_Ender's Game_ - I finally got my wife hooked on sci-fi! I had run out of books at my cabin so I opted to reread this one while waiting for the next trip back to civilization to get another book. Read this if you haven't...

_Sabbat Worlds_ - about 2/3 done with it, and it's meeting expectations of being excellent

Currently on:
_Purging of Kallidus_ - considering I've read 3 Thorpe books in a row, it's starting off a bit slow and hard to get in to... but this (for me) seems to be his style before sinking his talons into my nuts and having me crank through the rest of the novel in a rush. We'll see.

Next up:
_Atlas Infernal_ by Rob Sanders


----------



## marks13

Am halfway through Nocturne at the moment, a good read so far and a heat Xmas pressie from the missus. And lucky me the Word Bearers omnibus and deliverance lost has turned up, so a busy start to the year for me !!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Baron Spikey said:


> They have in a way- by letting Aaron and Chris loose on the series.


Those two novels are actually a couple of my favourite novels featuring SMs, but I think they were just flukes, especially as ADB's was the second novel in the series. The law of averages says if you use enough writers some of them have to come up with quality material. Infinite number of monkeys in a room for an infinite length of time, and all that...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Have just started _Star Wars: Fatal Alliance_, pretty good so far. Also picked up Stephen King's _11.22.63_ book in town as it was half price, so I'm going to be reviewing that at some point. I'd like to point out that If you're looking for a review of King's latest novel, you should check out this review on TFF by djinn24: http://thefoundingfields.com/2011/12/112263-by-stephen-king-book-review-djinn24/.


----------



## Xisor

Khorne's Fist said:


> Those two novels are actually a couple of my favourite novels featuring SMs, but I think they were just flukes, especially as ADB's was the second novel in the series. The law of averages says if you use enough writers some of them have to come up with quality material. Infinite number of monkeys in a room for an infinite length of time, and all that...


You use words like "avereages" and "infinite" but seem to have no conception of how agonisingly small a novel series of, in print, seven books is. Two 'excellent' from two authors in a seven-author, loosely related series?

It's almost like saying 'some of them are crap even though some are good therefore they're all crap', close to utterly meaningless twaddle. You'd be much better off saying "I'm annoyed with their inconsistency, two I loved and five I hated; I'm feeling conflicted, but to summarise that I'll just say they're all crap." More honest, at least. 

I'm still reading _The Gildar Rift_. It's slow going for me, but I'm rather enjoying it a fair bit.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Xisor said:


> You'd be much better off saying "I'm annoyed with their inconsistency, two I loved and five I hated; I'm feeling conflicted, but to summarise that I'll just say they're all crap." More honest, at least.


How was I being dishonest? That would mean I was lying or trying to deceive, which blatantly isn't the case. I made my feelings towards the series very clear. Stop being a dick.

Two of the series were excellent, the rest were not just poor, they are patently substandard by BL standards. That's not inconsistant. 5 of 7 is very consistant. _Battle of Fang_ and _Helsreach_ are the diamonds in the shite that this series has become. Hopefully _Legion of the Damned _will go towards redressing the balance a little.


----------



## Doelago

After playing a lot of Space Marine, with the new Alpha Legion DLC skin, I got spurred up into an Alpharius mood once again, so I started re-reading "Legion", and ouh my god, that book is just amazing.


----------



## Tim/Steve

About to start *The Witches of Chiswick* which was a xmas present from my sis... its meant to be of a similar style to Douglas Adams and Terry Pratchett, we'll see.

Then again I'm only starting that because I've run out of HH books to read: just finished Descent of Angels and was looking for the next in my local GW and they had an appalling supply, looked like they hadn't been resupplied in a month.


----------



## Xisor

Khorne's Fist said:


> How was I being dishonest? That would mean I was lying or trying to deceive, which blatantly isn't the case. I made my feelings towards the series very clear. Stop being a dick.


Eh? Language, pal. I said "more honest", implying the earlier was "less honest", not dishonest. Try reading instead of swearing.



Khorne's Fist said:


> Two of the series were excellent, the rest were not just poor, they are patently substandard by BL standards. That's not inconsistant. 5 of 7 is very consistant.


No, draw it out.
0100010. That's not a row of zeroes. That's your claim of the series being "patently substandard" being wrong, but being *really** wrong 29% of the time. (If this is generalisable, which it isn't.)

* They go from "shite" to "excellent", "diamonds". That's a bit more than 'meh' to 'ok'.


----------



## shadowhawk2008

Baron Spikey said:


> Just finished _The Bear_, book 4 in _The First King Saga_, and now I'm torn between _The Gildar Rift_, _Legion of the Damned_, or to start with Hammer & Bolter #1.


I'd say go with TGR. It is definitely one of the best novels I have read from BL of late. Very good for a debut novel. The charm is in the twist of the novel, as well as significant cameos/special appearance from obscure and yet decently well-known "characters". Plus it has the best take on Huron I have yet read.

The action scenes are also well done.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Tim/Steve said:


> About to start *The Witches of Chiswick* which was a xmas present from my sis... its meant to be of a similar style to Douglas Adams and Terry Pratchett, we'll see.


Oh, I may look this up.

I picked up and read _Hammer & Anvi_l from James Swallow. It's the sequel to _Faith & Fire_. 

For a while now, I've been a fan of the Sisters of Battle and this continuation cemented that for me. 

A lot of the plot is telegraphed since this is their return to Sanctuary 101 and you won't even need a second guess to figure out who the antagonists are. 

It was interesting (and somewhat disheartening) to see the machinations and disrespect that the Order of Our Martyred Lady suffer at the hands (and such) of the Inquisition and the AdMech.

Still, it had one of the more satisfying ends I've read in a while.


----------



## bobss

Gantz, The Outcast Dead and Eisenhorn.

I'm struggling to complete any of them, though my focus on academia at the moment may be responsible for this.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

I'm reading Battle of the Fang, after starting a whole discussion about if I should read the First Heretic first. I couldn't choose until the guy above commented about how I could be reading instead of typing.


----------



## Hayden86

Eldar Codex


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Just started Stephen King's _11.22.63._ Nice so far. Fatal Alliance was pretty good.


----------



## Doelago

Getting started on the _"A Thousand Sons"_ audio book.


----------



## Fire Tempered

I really don't see the point of audio books unless it's audio drama (with different actors, effects and stuff). This comment is not against you, to each his own, I just had to express my grudge against audio books.

I'm reading Lies of Locke Lamora by Scot Lynch right now. Start is little boring, but it grabs your attention afterwards and don't let hold of it. It's different then most fantasy at least.

And partially offtopic, I started using shelfari application to follow what books I've read during the year and which I plan to read, its quite usefull though Goodreads has a lot more users. I recommend both of them.


----------



## Doelago

Fire Tempered said:


> I really don't see the point of audio books unless it's audio drama


I prefer the audio book adaptations by far. I spend a lot of time outside riding my bike or having walking trips, so the hour or two it takes is a perfect time to listen to something while doing it.

A lot of people listen to music, but I bloody hate music mostly, if it is not John Williams. :laugh:

They should make an audio adaptation of every book...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Just finished _11.22.63_ by Stephen King, and can say that it's a fantastic read. 

Also, review copies of _Wolfsangel_ by MD Lachlan and _The Blade Itself_ by Joe Abercrombie (Pyr) arrived in the post today, and I'll be reading TBI next.


----------



## Loli

Fire Tempered said:


> And partially offtopic, I started using shelfari application to follow what books I've read during the year and which I plan to read, its quite usefull though Goodreads has a lot more users. I recommend both of them.


So its a book version of Myanimelist.net then? Will have to give that a look then.

Anyway im currently reading The Stormcaller by Tom Lloyd, recently finished The Summoner by Gail Z Martin, it was okay but i cant decide if i should go out and order the 2nd one or not.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Just read _Hyperion_. It's _Canterbury Tales_ made sci fi and *freaking awesome*.


----------



## gen.ahab

_Salamander_, and I think I am going to burn it once I am done. Horrible.


----------



## Fire Tempered

Mossy Toes said:


> Just read _Hyperion_. It's _Canterbury Tales_ made sci fi and *freaking awesome*.


It is. Shame later parts of series are not as good. Especially Endymion. That later half of series went into completely different direction.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Aw, disappointing to hear. I'll still probably read them, though.


----------



## Fire Tempered

There are worth a read for sure, but still a little disappointing.

I've finished Lies of Locke Lamora, great book. Maybe not too deep, but extemely interesting and nice refreshment in the genre.


----------



## Mossy Toes

_Lies_ was good, yeah. The sequel doesn't quite measure up, unfortunately--more of the same, plus a roughly shoe-horned in sailing and piracy sub-plot. And some painful scenes where the author is trying to force humor. Still, there are solid aspects to enjoy and I am still waiting for book three of the Gentleman Bastard series, _Republic of Thieves_.


----------



## Captain_Daerys_Arrun

Working on Word Bearers Omnibus at home and Deliverence Lost at work since we are slow.


----------



## Xisor

Just finished _Legion of the Damned_. An excellent novel. 

Started moving on with _Bad Science_ by Ben Goldacre as something of a break from fiction.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished the fantastic _The Blade Itself_ by Joe Abercrombie, and except a review on it soon. Currently reading _The Quantum Thief_ by Hannu Rajaniemi, looks promising.


----------



## Babu Dhakal

Currently half way through Deliverance Lost. Interesting, if not spectacularly written.


----------



## deathbringer

dead sky black sun
friend of mine had some 40k books he didnt want and gave them to me so currently having a look
well written ,story is rather nice, enjoying it immensely


----------



## Doelago

Getting closer to the end of "A Thousand Sons" audio book... It has been OK thus far, I hope the end does not let me down.


----------



## Fire Tempered

A 1000 sons is my favourite HH novel. I don't think you will be disappointed, only HH books that can compare are Horus Rising and First Heretic IMO.


----------



## Doelago

Fire Tempered said:


> A 1000 sons is my favourite HH novel. I don't think you will be disappointed, only HH books that can compare are Horus Rising and First Heretic IMO.


It has been OK thus far, but I would not put it into my top five.


----------



## deathbringer

Doelago said:


> Getting closer to the end of "A Thousand Sons" audio book... It has been OK thus far, I hope the end does not let me down.


the end is the best bit, dont worry


----------



## bobss

Doelago said:


> It has been OK thus far, but I would not put it into my top five.


The Battle of Prospero is _stunning_ and Nikea is a nice venture for the plot.

Ullanor is a nice touch, but everything else is filler-bollocks.


----------



## Xisor

It could be argued that _A Thousand Sons_ goes on a bit to begin with. The opening really drags on, _if you're not that interested in it_. If that makes sense. I thought it was exceptionally good, almost exactly the sort of book I like to read. And, from Graham, it's infused with cool bits, neat characters and good exploration.

It's a fine one. What Bobbs calls 'filler bollocks' I call 'extra goodness'. Not integral to the plot, but interesting and informative.

_Dead Sky, Black Sun_, on the otherhand, wasn't so great for me. A tepid daemonworld, lacklustre baddies, a 'big new character' who's more interesting in concept and dialogue than in the rest of his portrayal. (The Omphalus Daemonium was pretty cool though.) Anyway, it's not Graham's finest hour, I'm afraid to say. (But, on the otherhand, I did enjoy all his UM books. I don't rate them highly at all, but they're despite not winning my praises, I should say they're also pretty damn enjoyable reads nonetheless!)

Myself, I'm making progress with _Knights of the Blazing Sun_ and _Phalanx_, so far so good. (_Phalanx_ is my first SD novel too. I can't help but think I'd not enjoy the 'thematic' decisions in the earlier ones...but Counter's redeeming that in my eyes very well.) As it's embedded in _Hamer and Bolter_, I'm also enjoying a ton of short stories too (inc. ones I'd already read). Brunner's Gotrek and Felix was a particularly enjoyable one.

(_Legion of the Damned_ was excellent.)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished the fantastic _The Quantum Thief_, a bit confusing at the start but nice to read, and a refreshing break from the larger novels that I've been reading recently. Currently picked up _Wolfsangel _by MD Lachlan to read, and has a promising start. Expect a review on both novels at some point. Also reading _The Perplexing Problem of the Porcelain Bandits_ by Dan Johnson on the way to College and back as it is an eBook. That's good, as well.


----------



## Tim/Steve

ABout 2/3 the way through 'The Witches of CHiswick' by Robert Rankin... its trying to be like Douglas Adams/Rob Grant and falling some way short but its not too bad a book. It was given me as a xmas present to broaden the authors I like to read... doubt I'll be going to find any more by Rankin though.

Next up... I'm back tot eh Word Bearers Omnibus. I've read all the books before (in fact I've probably got a couple in my cupboard somewhere) but they were cover-less freebees I got while working for GW... but when I saw the omnibus I just had to buy it: its an amazing trilogy (especially for necron players wanting proper necron fluff) and now I've got a book I can put on a shelf as well its all to the good.


----------



## gothik

deliverance enjoying it so far


----------



## docgeo

Just finished Accursed Eternity which was somewhat confusing....and now beginning Battle Of The Fang.



Doc


----------



## thrice00

Finished, Thanquol's Doom, Almost done Fall of Damnos and after that the second book of Nagash the psycopath,sociopath dead..... mothe******.


----------



## sadLor

New to the site, hey!

I'm currently rereading the Malazan series by Steven Erikson. Highly recommended if you enjoy a well-written epic fantasy series with lore out the wazoo.

I'm new to the WH40k scene and I've been reading their books at the same time as the Malazan series. Picked up some ebooks (mostly Horus Heresy) but I've gotten a few paperbacks. But living in Japan kinda sucks as Amazon.jp has limited stock on these books. The last one I bought was Age of Darkness and it was the last one in stock when I bought it. I think I'll skip Outcast Dead and get Deliverance Lost next. :victory:


----------



## Jacobite

Finally finished Pandora's Star by Peter F Hamilton (taken so long due to a lack of willpower and reading time) so now its onto Judas Unchained.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

That reminds me, I still need to start on the _Malazan_ series. Hmm, maybe I'll pick them up after I've caught up on the _Dresden Files_. Still reading _Juggernaut_ by Adam Baker, really worth looking into although it doesn't come out until next month. Awesome stuff, and there's another book in the same series released as well, _Outpost_ - which I'll be having a look into. I need to read more Horror novels.


----------



## Doelago

Listening to _"Thorn and Talon"_, and by the Throne, it is among BL best publications.


----------



## Serpion5

From one distraction to the next. 

I will finish the Night Lords' series one of these days. Almost finished Soul Hunter and will get onto Blood Reaver asap. 

Damn Deliverance Lost took my focus away. A good distraction though.


----------



## Hachiko

Finished "Imperial Glory" a few days ago. Truly enjoyed it. 
Now onto William Gibson's "Neuromancer". About 20 pages in, and Gibson seems to be master of the metaphor.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished _Juggernaut_ by Adam Baker last night, amazing stuff. I really want to read _Outpost_ now. Currently reading _Blood Rites_ by Jim Butcher.


----------



## Emperor0

I am new to the site and would alo like to hey and say that I finished Under the Dome by Stephen King probably the biggest book I've ever read, I heard they are turning it into a mini-series , I can see why, the story and characters are fantastic.

Was reading a Storm of Swords with Under the Dome as well, Damn those Lannisters are bad ass especially Jaime.

Also reading Halo Cryptum a nice read going back to the Forerunners and how the Halo universe generally began.


----------



## Doelago

Got started on _Catechism of Hate_, and if anyone dares claim that Thorpe would not be up there in the top 5 of Black Library should be hit in the head with the big black rulebook.


----------



## HorusReborn

unnnhunnnhhh... well for those of us who didn't get our hands on it.. I remain skeptical!


----------



## Fire Tempered

I am reading first omnibus about Black Company, Chronicles of Black company. Wasn't really bought in beginning, but now, near half of first book, I'm getting hooked.


----------



## moswantd407

I just finished ASOIAF, and directly afterwards Christopher Paolinis Inheritence Cycle. I am now contemplating reading either
Malazan book of the Fallen series

OR

The Name of the Wind

havnt decided any suggestions?


----------



## Fire Tempered

Haven't read Malazan, 10 books are quite a venture, but The Name of wind is great.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Malazan is probably going to be my next big series after I've caught up with the Dresden Files, which I'm 27% of the way through _Blood Rites_.


----------



## Xisor

_Knight of the Blazing Sun_ is rather decent indeed. Very strong historical-/fantasy-mystery-thriller vibe to it. Very enjoyable so far and very different to many a Fantasy book I've read recently.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Picked up both James Patterson's _Private_ and Phillip Roth's _Plot Against America_ in town today, and have enjoyed the small amount of _Private_ that I read on the way back.


----------



## Doelago

_Catechism of Hate_ was awesome.


----------



## gen.ahab

_The Rise and Fall of Communism_ by Archie Brown. Interesting read so far.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Started _Legion of the Damned _this morning. Going into it hopeful but not too optimistic going on this series' track record.


----------



## World Eater XII

just finished the 2 sister of battle books, moving onto the fall of damnos now.


----------



## jd579

Reading Nemesis at the mo, and Fallen Angles before that which I really enjoyed to my surprise. Im liking nemesis though and am itching to start First Heretic as well.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished _Blood Rites_, and it was okay - not the best Dresden novel though. _Summer Knight_ holds that title. Going to read Anne Lyle's _The Alchemist of Souls_ (ARC) next.


----------



## Mossy Toes

BoK--I find that the Dresden Files books got steadily more engaging as you got invested with the characters more...and the stakes were raised higher. You have some epic stuff still headed your way.

Just read The Mote In God's Eye. Very good imagining of aliens, even if a niggling plot hole bothers me...


----------



## Crimson Shadow

Actex 2010 P/1 Study guide mostly. 

Aside from that just finished "Take your eye off the ball" by Pat Kirwan, "The Son of Neptune" by Rick Riordan, "The Omen Machine" by Terry Goodkind. Have the latest 2 or 3 of Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time saga on the shelf waiting to go. Oh, also rereading "The 4 Hour Body" by Timothy Ferriss. I have a backlog of Nonfiction books I need to get to and no will/desire to read them. One of these days I'll make it through them all.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

3/4 of the way through _Alchemist of Souls_ by Anne Lyle. Pretty damned good historical fantasy so far. _Seven Princes_ by John R. Fultz, next.


----------



## Doelago

Re-listening to _Labyrinth of Sorrow_. Fell asleep last time I did, so I am yet to actually learn how it ends.


----------



## Hachiko

So for the second time, I am suspending reading Neuromancer. It's well-written, imaginative, all-that. And yet, for some reason, after 30 or so pages, I just give up. It's not that I can't get into the characters or concepts, it's just, nah, not now. But honestly, it did kind of plateau after Chiba City Blues.
Now reading Graham McNeill's The Amabassador (The Ambassador Chronicles). An older book, only about 170 pages, well-written but it has more formulas than a Similac factory. But hey, I like my fantasy and sci-fi like I like my orange juice; lots of pulp.
Also cruising through Richard Williams' short story "Orphans of the Kraken". After Imperial Glory am really into Williams' stuff. Liking it much so far.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Not really a "What am I reading" post, but a "What have I bought for future enjoyment?" Put in my order at BL website for:


Deliverance Lost
The Word Bearers Omnibus
Red & Black (Audio drama)
Raven's Flight (Audio drama)
The Dark King and The Lightning Tower (Audio drama)

Yeah, figured it was time to get caught up on the audio drama department side of things since (outside of PoD stuff) there's little 40k stuff left to buy.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished _Alchemist of Souls_ last night, and really enjoyed it. Just about to start _Seven Princes_ by John R Fultz.


----------



## Hrolleif

Just finished _The Outcast Dead_ (ww=hich wasn't bad, not the best i the series but not bad) now I'm working on _Deliverance Lost_.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Dipping in and out of the awesome _Luthor Huss_ by Chris Wraight, and the not-so-awesome _Seven Princes_ by John R. Fultz.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I've begun _The Gildar Rift._ I've read some of her short stories about the Silver Skulls so it will be interesting to see how she hands them in a longer work.


----------



## Fire Tempered

Finished Chronicles of Black Company, and today I' ll start second Ciaphas Cain omnibus.


----------



## Doelago

Reading "Fulgrim". Forgot how well written the book was.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished _Luthor Huss_ by Chris Wraight. Amazing stuff. Now, the _Seven Princes_ by John R. Fultz read begins, unless _Know No Fear_ gets here whilst I am reading.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Starting _Know No Fear_ (was going to start last night when I got it but I was sleepy and I wanted it to have my full attention).


----------



## Doelago

Baron Spikey said:


> Starting _Know No Fear_ (was going to start last night when I got it but I was sleepy and I wanted it to have my full attention).


You are thus bound by the bro code to tell us how awesome it is.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Doelago said:


> You are thus bound by the bro code to tell us how awesome it is.


Well here's an eye opener- in 30k the Empire of Ultramar consisted of *500 *worlds not the paltry handful we know of in 40k! Certainly puts to rest any conspiracy theories regarding how the Ultramarines Legion became so large when they have such a vast recruiting base.

Also Guilliman states that amongst his brothers he only counts 4 as being friends- Sanguinius, Dorn, Ferrus, and Horus- creating an added level of poignancy after the Scouring when his only surviving friend amongst his brothers is the one to oppose him most vehemently regarding the Legion break-up.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Baron Spikey said:


> Starting _Know No Fear_ (was going to start last night when I got it but I was sleepy and I wanted it to have my full attention).


How the hell did you get _Know No Fear_ before me? I should have received my advance copy by now as should Bane of Kings.

Did you buy it at GW?


LotN


----------



## Baron Spikey

Lord of the Night said:


> How the hell did you get _Know No Fear_ before me? I should have received my advance copy by now as should Bane of Kings.
> 
> Did you buy it at GW?
> 
> 
> LotN


Sorry to say this guys but it's been up for sale at BL since 12am, so if you buy it as an ebook you get it straight away. I imagine I'm one of hundreds (if not thousands) who've already got their hands on it.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Finished _*Know No Fear*_...buy it.


----------



## deathbringer

just finished dead sky black sun, glad to say just how much graham mcneil has improved since then, however I enjoyed it, loved the interplay amongst the iron warriors and the deep rooted bitterness that flowed through the novel. 

CIaphus cain omnibus next, tried to roll through it a few times, but always found my interest wane after the first story or so.

A 5 hour train journey seems ideal for its ressurection


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Finally got _Know No Fear_... cracking on!


----------



## Baron Spikey

I'm torn between starting-

*40K: *
_Last Ditch_- Sandy Mitchell
_Hammer & Anvil_- James Swallow

*Fantasy:*
_Age of Legend_- Various
_Blood of Aenarion_- William King
_Luthor Huss_- Chris Wraight

Leaning towards _Blood of Aenarion_...

I'll leave _Flesh & Iron_, _Imperial Glory_, and _Knight of the Blazing Sun_ till I've finished those 5.


----------



## Hrolleif

Baron Spikey said:


> Finished _*Know No Fear*_...buy it.


I'm trying, stupid internet doesn't want me to  It will be mine.......eventually......


----------



## Mossy Toes

_The Darkness That Comes Before_, and damn if it doesn't start strong.



> But the boy clutched his father's sword, crying, "So long as men live, there are crimes!"
> 
> The man's eyes widened with wonder. "No, child," he said. "Only so long as men are deceived."


----------



## Lord of the Night

_Path of the Renegade_ which alongside the other March and April releases has finally arrived. And its confirmed the second Dark Eldar novel, _Path of the Incubus_ to be released March 2013. :biggrin: :biggrin:

Oddly though _Know No Fear_ was not included with the others. I can only assume it was sent separately and has yet to arrive.


LotN


----------



## Brother Emund

Now started *Deliverance Lost*. Finally, a book dedicated to Corax and the Raven Guard. Anything on this Legion and Primarch has been sadly lacking in my opinion. I have grown fond of this Legion, especially Corax who has now taken over as my Favourite leader..


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Will start reading here in the next few days: Jane Carver of Waar by Nathan Long.  i'm looking forward to receiving the ARC.

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I got the same as LotN, and hopefully, _Know No Fear_ will be arriving in a separate delivery as well. However, I will have to see how long I can wait before I go ahead and get the eBook anyway... :

_Knight of the Blazing Sun_ by Josh Reynolds
_Path of the Renegade_ by Andy Chambers (Book One out of a trilogy, yes ).
_Iron Warriors: The Omnibus_ by Graham McNeill
_Legion of the Damned_ by Rob Sanders
_Phalanx_by Ben Counter 
_Gotrek and Felix: The Anthology_ by Various Authors.

Awesome stuff .


----------



## Baron Spikey

Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Knight of the Blazing Sun_ by Josh Reynolds
> _Path of the Renegade_ by Andy Chambers (Book One out of a trilogy, yes ).
> _Iron Warriors: The Omnibus_ by Graham McNeill
> _Legion of the Damned_ by Rob Sanders


I definitely want to know what _Path of the Renegade_ is like, I read_ Legion of the Damned_ about a month ago so I already know that it's a decent read (not in the same league as _Helreach_ or _Battle for the Fang_ but ho hum), and I've got _Knight of the Blazing_ Sun queued up to be read after I finish _Blood of Aenarion_.


----------



## Doelago

Got started on the Gaunt`s Ghosts series... _"First & Only"_ is a strong start imo. Its very, very addictive.


----------



## Mossy Toes

The Founding is a mixed bag. _First & Only_ is a good, solid introduction, but then _Ghostmaker _is a reeking heap--the worst short story anthology structure I've ever read. Sure, it has a few interesting short stories (Caffran's and Rawne's stick out a bit, but Larkin's is far and away the coolest), but the "climax"--_huuuurk_. And then on to _Necropolis_, which is my favorite Ghost novel (though I've be no means read them all), and just about the best portrayal of hive warfare I've seen.


----------



## LokaanaII

I just finished reading Prospero Burns. Has to be one of the best I've read, to be honest!


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Just finished Outcast Dead and have Deliverance Lost to start tonight. I really liked OD, *sublimly sad* was my two word take on the book, and the whole Heresy.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Baron Spikey said:


> I definitely want to know what _Path of the Renegade_ is like, I read_ Legion of the Damned_ about a month ago so I already know that it's a decent read (not in the same league as _Helreach_ or _Battle for the Fang_ but ho hum), and I've got _Knight of the Blazing_ Sun queued up to be read after I finish _Blood of Aenarion_.


Sure, I'll put a review up when I finish it. In other news, currently (still) reading _Seven Princes_ by John R. Fultz. 



It has sea-battles, and Sea Serpents. Therefore that makes it awesome, no matter what the rest of the book was like.
.


----------



## Doelago

Listening to the "Know No Fear" audiobook, and love of the Emperor, it is fu*ken awesome! :shok:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished John R. Fultz's _Seven Princes_ today, and have started Graham McNeill's the _Iron Warriors Omnibus_.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Finished _Blood of Aenarion_, probably going to take a break from BL for a while. Probably read the latest one by Feist.


----------



## Doelago

Just finished _First and Only_. Amazing book. Gona listen to a bit more _Know No Fear_, and tomorrow continue with the next Gaunt`s Ghosts book.


----------



## reavsie

Finished The First Heretic in about a week, which is pretty fast for me. Was really gripping, found it hard to put down.

About a third of the way through Prospero Burns. I'm really hoping it doesn't change my opinion of Magnus' Legion, as A Thousand Sons is my favourite HH book so far.

Reavsie.


----------



## Doelago

Getting started on _Ghostmaker_.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Finished _Path of the Renegade_, review is up on TFF.

Onto _Legion of the Damned_.

Edit: Scratch that! _Know No Fear_ just arrived, will be reading this next instead.


LotN


----------



## Fire Tempered

Finished Know No Fear, now onto Duty Calls.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished _Storm of Iron_ by Graham McNeill, as part of the Iron Warriors Omnibus today, and I must say that It was a fantastic read, and I couldn't have wished for a better start to the Omnibus. Next is, _The Enemy of My Enemy_, a short story - also in the IW Omnibus.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Legion. By Abnett.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished the fantastic _Iron Warriors Omnibus_, and can recommend it to anyone who's read the Ultramarines series, otherwise they'll find the order of the shorts confusing.

Also, (Major Spoiler for _The Beast of Calth_) 

HONSOU LIVES! Hallelujah! 


And, in the post today, I received review copies of _Blue Remembered Earth_ by Alastair Reynolds and _Know No Fear_ by Dan Abnett - can't wait to read them, although I think I'll dive into KNF first.


----------



## Doelago

Finished "Ghostmaker". Not on par with Abnett`s latest work, but still a damn good book. 

Next up is the third book in the series, whatever it is.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I wanna read more HH books, but I read them all!


----------



## Commissar Ploss




----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Page 245 on _Know No Fear_. BEST HORUS HERESY BOOK YET!

It may be one of the smallest, but who cares - it's quality, not quantity. Also, after this - I'll be probably being a bit hypocritical of myself by reading a huge, hardback, _Blue Remembered Earth_ by Alastair Reynolds.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Page 245 on _Know No Fear_. BEST HORUS HERESY BOOK YET!
> 
> It may be one of the smallest, but who cares - it's quality, not quantity. Also, after this - I'll be probably being a bit hypocritical of myself by reading a huge, hardback, _Blue Remembered Earth_ by Alastair Reynolds.


It gets better and better onwards.

Up to p.g 92 of _Legion of the Damned_, interesting thus far though a bit confusing on the whole Excoriators issue. The Legionnary seems cool though and his appearance is suitably disturbing. Will be reading more tonight.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished _Know No Fear_, and yes - I can confirm that from my point of view, it's the best Horus Heresy book yet. About to start _Blue Remembered Earth_ by Alastair Reynolds now, with _Carpathia_ by Matt Forbeck being the third book to read. 

_Seven Princes_ by John R Fultz review will be up tommorow, and the review for the _The Iron Warriors Omnibus_ by Graham McNeill will be coming soon.


----------



## Brother Emund

KjellThorngaard said:


> Just finished Outcast Dead and have Deliverance Lost to start tonight. I really liked OD, *sublimly sad* was my two word take on the book, and the whole Heresy.


I agree, OD was one of my faves as well.
Ooooh, you will like *Deliverance Lost*... The Raven Guard and Corax... now my preferred Legion. Also, lots or cameo's from the Emperor himself.... k:


----------



## Cowlicker16

Just finished Know No Fear, time to start moving back to the battle series and reading the Legion Of the Damned and the Fateweaver novella e-books


----------



## Doelago

... And after finishing the audio version of _"Know No Fear"_ a few hours I went to the mailbox and found my paperback copy of _"Know No Fear"_ sitting there. 

So, time to get started on the book. Again.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_Blue Remembered Earth_ is pretty awesome so far, really enjoying it. A _Seven Princes_ review is up on TFF.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I started _The Last Ditch_ (the latest Ciaphias Cain book) last night. I'm already half way through it. As I love the character, I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Diatribe1974

The Gildar Rift by Cawkwell


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Currently reading _Dead Beat_ by Jim Butcher. Zombies, and Dresden - need I say more?

Next will either be _The Last Ditch_ by Sandy Mitchell or _Rise of Empire_ by Michael J Sullivan. Probably TLD.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Finished *Inheritance* by Christopher Paolini, now about a quarter of the way through *Last Ditch* by Sandy Mitchell


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

*Baron:* I'm interested to see what you made of _Inheritance_. I've only seen negative reviews of it so far (That is, I've only seen 1 review of it, which is a negative one), and yeah - I'm tempted to buy this just to see how the series ends.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Bane_of_Kings said:


> *Baron:* I'm interested to see what you made of _Inheritance_. I've only seen negative reviews of it so far (That is, I've only seen 1 review of it, which is a negative one), and yeah - I'm tempted to buy this just to see how the series ends.


It's quite a long book (or at least it seemed that way on the Kindle), when I thought I must be nearing the last third I looked down and I was barely touching 45% 

At times you just want to smack Eragon, he's not a likeable character- too arrogant and idealistic at times, and other characters seem to have had radical personality surgery from what I remember of them in the last books (King Orrin for example is a belligerent, poisonous alcoholic who seems to be there only so you can dislike one of the good guys). On the whole though the book isn't a bad one, pretty standard fantasy fare that tries to wrap up the series by the end whilst also leaving a few open plots to obsess over- the book doesn't exactly end in a happy place for Eragon personally either, which I enjoyed the relative novelty of.

My biggest complaint is that for 3 (4 if you include this one) books we've had the overwhelming might and terribleness of the evil King forced down our throats and how Eragon must train extensively just to stand the merest chance, but in the end Galbatorix is introduced in 1 chapter for a few paragraphs has a few lines here and there in a couple more and then dies.
And the way he dies! Well I can't really say without pretty much giving it away but suffice to say it doesn't gel with how the same damn book discusses the consequences of such a death.

I'd give it a 7/10, worth a read if you've not got any other books waiting to be read.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

I agree that Inheritance was a bit of a let down, and the ending (which I won't detail on), left me unsatisfied as although it provides answers, it opens up a whole new scenario that he now isn't going to write about.


----------



## Doelago

Finished _Necropolis_ by Dan Abnett. Awesome book. 

Next in line is _Honor Guard_.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Baron Spikey said:


> It's quite a long book (or at least it seemed that way on the Kindle), when I thought I must be nearing the last third I looked down and I was barely touching 45%
> 
> At times you just want to smack Eragon, he's not a likeable character- too arrogant and idealistic at times, and other characters seem to have had radical personality surgery from what I remember of them in the last books (King Orrin for example is a belligerent, poisonous alcoholic who seems to be there only so you can dislike one of the good guys). On the whole though the book isn't a bad one, pretty standard fantasy fare that tries to wrap up the series by the end whilst also leaving a few open plots to obsess over- the book doesn't exactly end in a happy place for Eragon personally either, which I enjoyed the relative novelty of.
> 
> My biggest complaint is that for 3 (4 if you include this one) books we've had the overwhelming might and terribleness of the evil King forced down our throats and how Eragon must train extensively just to stand the merest chance, but in the end Galbatorix is introduced in 1 chapter for a few paragraphs has a few lines here and there in a couple more and then dies.
> And the way he dies! Well I can't really say without pretty much giving it away but suffice to say it doesn't gel with how the same damn book discusses the consequences of such a death.
> 
> I'd give it a 7/10, worth a read if you've not got any other books waiting to be read.





spanner94ezekiel said:


> I agree that Inheritance was a bit of a let down, and the ending (which I won't detail on), left me unsatisfied as although it provides answers, it opens up a whole new scenario that he now isn't going to write about.


Thanks for the heads up, folks. I think I'll give it a pass for the moment as I've got trillions of things to read right now.


----------



## Hachiko

Finished Graham McNeill's The Ambassador about a week or so ago.
It was a little better than ok, but I cannot lie and say it was very good.
I personally dislike when a book leaves too many open-ended threads; even if he knew he was commissioned for a second volume, at 160-odd pages this felt like half a book rather than book 1 of 2.
All the characters were industry templates. This is usually fine with me, IF you can still make the templates independently likable (is that an oxymoron?). Templates become templates because of a successful track record, falling back on formula makes for tedium. Anyway, action scenes were well-written. The murder-mystery angle is interesting, and the brutality of the serial-killer is written well enough that you wince when someone gets cut. Forced empathy, well done Graham.
Currently reading Horus Rising. Yes, I know, I'm late to class with getting to this. Absolutely loving it. I'm assuming most here would agree with that sentiment.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Currently reading _Legion of the Damned_ by Rob Sanders. Pretty good so far, no appearance of the LotD yet, but some nice Feast of Blades action.

Next I think I'll read _Rise of Empire_ by Michael J. Sullivan.


----------



## Doelago

Just finished "Honor Guard". Awesome book. 

Next up is "Guns of Tanith".


----------



## Baron Spikey

Can't decide between _Knights of the Blazing Sun_, _Luthor Huss_, and _Age of Legends_. Which should I read first?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I should really get Luthor Huss, I loved Chris's previous Empire Hero novels.


----------



## 18827

I currently reading Hellsreach, smooth reading, and a good book so far. I still get stuck on the names thou. Do'h


----------



## Baron Spikey

Ok got the 2nd part of Beneath the Flesh and Path of the Renegade.

Reading order is:
_Beneath the Flesh
Age of Legends 
Path of the Renegade
Luthor Huss_ OR _Knight of the Blazing Sun_


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Baron Spikey said:


> Can't decide between _Knights of the Blazing Sun_, _Luthor Huss_, and _Age of Legends_. Which should I read first?


I've read them all already, and they're each really good books. Go with AoL first, then _Luthor Huss_, before finally _Knights of the Blazing Sun_.


----------



## Designation P-90

I am about 100 pages into _Blood Reaver_. Really liking it so far.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Reading Michael J. Sullivan's _Rise of Empire_. Pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## Doelago

Reading _Straight Silver_ by Dan Abnett, and there is a certain character in the book I wish got a straight silver struck up his fucking arse.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Doelago said:


> Reading _Straight Silver_ by Dan Abnett, and there is a certain character in the book I wish got a straight silver struck up his fucking arse.




Would that person be Cuu? :wink:

If I remember correctly Honour Guard is the next book after Straight Silver- best book in the series in my opinion


----------



## Doelago

Baron Spikey said:


> Would that person be Cuu? :wink:
> 
> If I remember correctly Honour Guard is the next book after Straight Silver- best book in the series in my opinion




Correctly guessed. Seriously, Mad Larkin, do something mad. And now I will stay away from this forum for the rest of the series so that you cannot spoil me. 


I thought _Guns of Tanith_ and _Straight Silver_ came after _Honor Guard_? :scratchhead:


----------



## Baron Spikey

Doelago said:


> Correctly guessed. Seriously, Mad Larkin, do something mad. And now I will stay away from this forum for the rest of the series so that you cannot spoil me.
> 
> 
> I thought _Guns of Tanith_ and _Straight Silver_ came after _Honor Guard_? :scratchhead:


My bad, replace Honour Guard with Sabbat Martyr and then my comment is accurate :wink:


----------



## Doelago

Just finished _Straight Silver_...



... And I am upset, pissed of and shit. But I guess an emotional reaction means that the book was good? I really want to see that fething twat Cuu flayed alive with a straight silver struck up his arse.


Next up is _Sabbat Martyr_. Really looking forward to this one, and I will start reading it as the first thing in the morning.


----------



## jonileth

I just finished rereading Legends of the Space Marines. I'd bought it about six months ago, and it was actually what inspired me to start writing my own stories. Granted, I had at first started writing Space Marine stories but didn't feel nearly as inspired doing that as I have been with the other one.

Without spoiling it for anyone, I found that even though it was a collection of short stories, they read very well as a group and kept me interested until the very last story ended. I'd really recommend it.


----------



## Hachiko

jonileth said:


> I just finished rereading Legends of the Space Marines. I'd bought it about six months ago, and it was actually what inspired me to start writing my own stories. Granted, I had at first started writing Space Marine stories but didn't feel nearly as inspired doing that as I have been with the other one.
> 
> Without spoiling it for anyone, I found that even though it was a collection of short stories, they read very well as a group and kept me interested until the very last story ended. I'd really recommend it.


Just finished reading the Orphans of the Kraken story from that book. Really, really enjoyed it. Which was your favorite story?


----------



## Brother Emund

Reading the HH *Fallen Angels *(again). Much better the second time around. Boy was Jonson hard on Luther and his men?


----------



## Tywin Lannister

Having recently finished Deliverance Lost I am now reading Fulgrim (I am reading the HH in no particular order!). I am finding it hard going, not because it isn't good but because I know where the story is going and I don't want to get there!


----------



## Tim/Steve

Trying to get through *Tinker, Tailor, Solidier, Spy*... its meant to be fantastic and I'm sure it picks up but I'm seriously bogged down atm. Doesn't help that I have Mechanicum and the Word Bearers trilogy staring at me from my 'To-Read' pile...


----------



## jonileth

Hachiko said:


> Just finished reading the Orphans of the Kraken story from that book. Really, really enjoyed it. Which was your favorite story?


I really enjoyed Hell Night and Consequences. They were both very captivating stories in my opinion.


----------



## TriNeaX

Just finished Salvations Reach, The Age of Darkness, The Outcast Dead and Deliverance Lost this week (Yes 4 books in a week, my reading habit is expensive when I'm single T_T )..
SERIOUSLY need my fix.. Think I'm gonna read the Gaunt's Ghost's series from the beginning again..


even though it'll break my heart again to watch Corbec & Bragg die again :'<


----------



## Doelago

Just finished _Sabbat Martyr_...



:cray: Why? Why Corbec?

Cuu you fethin gak head! 


Time to get started on the Lost omnibus. So, _Traitor General_?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Doelago said:


> Just finished _Straight Silver_...
> 
> 
> 
> ... And I am upset, pissed of and shit. But I guess an emotional reaction means that the book was good? I really want to see that fething twat Cuu flayed alive with a straight silver struck up his arse.
> 
> 
> Next up is _Sabbat Martyr_. Really looking forward to this one, and I will start reading it as the first thing in the morning.


Cuu is awesome, sure as sure. :grin:

Currently reading _Skulduggery Pleasant_. Its good so far, and quite funny.


LotN


----------



## Fire Tempered

Finished last book from second Cain omnibus, Cain's Last Stand, not sure what to pick next from unread books, maybe Metro 2033.


----------



## VixusKragov

Eisenhorn omnibus..for the 2nd time X)


----------



## Freakytah

After finishing Know no Fear and Salvation's Reach I find myself finally caught up with both of my favorite series. What to read next??? I have that feeling when you finally catch up on a show you started late and now you're stuck waiting with everyone else to see what happens next!

Anyways...I'm thinking maybe Blood Reaver, Ravenor Returned, or Death or Glory...unless anyone has any sweet suggestions!


----------



## Designation P-90

Just finished Blood Reaver a few days ago. Can't wait for Void Stalker.

Currently about 150 pages into A Thousand Sons. Its my first HH book, but having read Battle of the Fang recently I thought I would skip Horus Rising for now and focus on the whole Thousand Sons/Space Wolves conflict.


----------



## Doelago

Got started on _His Last Command_. Fethin good book. The series just keeps getting better by each book.


----------



## Doelago

Finished _His Last Command_, and got started on _The Armour of Contempt_, which is another fethin good book by Dan Abnett.


----------



## Designation P-90

Question. Does the Gaunts Ghost series get more interesting after the first Omnibus? I read it a while back and honestly was bored to tears.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finally finished "The Gildar Rift" and am reading "Rynn's World". Took me long enough to read it, but I was coming back from a rather lenghtly hiatus of regular reading (which I think has ended due to the amount I've read the last couple days).


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Brought and read the following whilst at Black Library Live 2012:

_The Primarchs_ by Various Authors (freaking awesome)
_Lord of the Night_ by Simon Spurrier (also freaking awesome)
_The Dark King / The Lightning Tower_ by Graham McNeill/Dan Abnett (haven't listened to yet)

And also managed to polish off _The Second Blood Angels Omnibus_ by James Swallow, (which I had already read most of before heading up to Black Library Live) and _Path of the Renegade_ during the journey there and back again to Black Library Live. - 

Which was fantastic by the way, I will be going next year for sure.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Brought and read the following whilst at Black Library Live 2012:
> 
> _The Primarchs_ by Various Authors (freaking awesome)
> _Lord of the Night_ by Simon Spurrier (also freaking awesome)
> _The Dark King / The Lightning Tower_ by Graham McNeill/Dan Abnett (haven't listened to yet)
> 
> And also managed to polish off _The Second Blood Angels Omnibus_ by James Swallow, and _Path of the Renegade_ during the journey there and back again to Black Library Live.
> 
> Which was fantastic by the way, I will be going next year for sure.


Ah you read my namesake. Can we expect a review on _Lord of the Night_ or _Path of the Renegade_?

Also whose cooler in your opinion? Talos or Zso Sahaal?


LotN


----------



## darkreever

Designation P-90 said:


> Question. Does the Gaunts Ghost series get more interesting after the first Omnibus?


Its a matter of opinion really, most will tell you that the books continue to get better with each new one and others will tell you that they remain boring throughout the series.

Personally, I think they are alright but Necropolis is my favorite and Armour of Contempt bored me to tears. Do keep in mind, though, that the later books lose more than just unnamed Ghosts.



Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Lord of the Night_ by Simon Spurrier (also freaking awesome)


You've only just picked that book up and read it recently? Not even going to comment on that one because words will just fail me.

Current books on the chopping block for me are: _Deliverance Lost_, the _Enforcer_ series (Shira Calpurnia), the _Brettonia_ series (and gods help anyone who ruins any of it for me), the _Fall of Damnos_, and a special project.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

darkreever said:


> You've only just picked that book up and read it recently? Not even going to comment on that one because words will just fail me.


I picked it up at Black Library Live 2012, yesterday (so yeah, not exactly just, I know) and had a four hour journey home with nothing to do apart from read, as well as the two hour journey from Warhammer World to the hotel from where I was staying, plus an hour-ish of waiting around after Black Library Live had finished - and yeah, I read pretty quickly - especially as it was a really enjoyable book.




Lord of the Night said:


> Ah you read my namesake. Can we expect a review on _Lord of the Night_ or _Path of the Renegade_?
> 
> Also whose cooler in your opinion? Talos or Zso Sahaal?
> 
> 
> LotN


Zso Sahaal. Got to be for me, I really loved _Lord of the Night_. That and PotR might be reviewed at some point, I've got a massive backlog of stuff that needs reviewing though. However, we'll see if _Void Stalker_ changes anything.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Brought and read the following whilst at Black Library Live 2012:
> 
> _The Dark King / The Lightning Tower_ by Graham McNeill/Dan Abnett (haven't listened to yet)


I bought & listened to that one (plus 2 other audio dramas about a month or so ago) and I really liked it. Great flip side of one tale (Dorn & Curze) in which Dorn questions things (both internally & externally) and with Curze:



Curze finally has his big ole 'Ah, fuck this "Being the son of the Emperor and doing shit his way." It ain't fuckin' working! It's back to MY way. There is no more Curze. There's only The Night Haunter!'


----------



## Haskanael

Atlas Infernal by rob sanders


----------



## Mossy Toes

Darkreever--Enforcer is a somewhat...divisive book. Some people love it, some people love to hate it. Personally, I think it is the best-written portrayal of the 40k universe, which more than balances out any peculiarities of the plot (of which there are several--a crawling pace, at times, a great number of POVs, the main character doing hardly anything for the entirety of the second book, etc) and is enhanced by the rich, baroque style.

Somebody made a comment roughly along these lines, I recall: Another author will tell you about the cell block and the ugly jailor; Farrer will describe the cell block and its peculiarities in great detail, verging back to the history of its construction, notable prisoners there contained, and the lessening of stature it has suffered in recent centuries.


----------



## Doelago

Finished _"Only in Death"_ by Dan Abnett... Shit. Words alone cannot explain the sheer awesomeness of it. 

Visited a store a few days ago and picked up _"Nemesis"_ and _"The Last Ditch"_, and since I did not have the iPad at hand I took a break from the Ghosts, and started reading _"The Last Ditch"_ during a long train trip. Fairly awesome book thus far.


----------



## Designation P-90

Just started The First Heretic. LOVED A Thousand Sons. Great book. I really enjoyed seeing the inner workings of a Primarch.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Just finished Tales from the Dark Millenium, starts good but maybe finishes a bit weakly.

Started "Grey Knights"


----------



## Diatribe1974

While I'm generally a slow reader, I'm only 2 days into Rynn's World and am already over 1/2 through it. Figure I'll be done with it in a couple days. Good book so far IMHO. Haters gonna Hate I guess.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished Rynn's World last night and am starting Helsreach tonight.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

@Darkreever: I rather like _Enforcer_. I do agree with Mossy Toes assessment about some of the flaws (for example, if I remember correctly, Calpurnia, the main character does not appear for five chapters in the second book).

Finished Mitchell's _Last Ditch_. I loved it, but at this point I'd have to say I'm no longer impartial. I don't think there is a Cain book that I don't like. I love Cain's personality (especially his self-deprecation) and Amberley's asides.

Finished the first Gaunt's Ghost omnibus. I'm kind of torn on my opinion. I find myself depressed after every chapter and book as people--named ones that I was thinking I was going to get attached to--keep dying. I haven't warmed to Gaunt, so I'm trying to find someone to sympathize with and not just the Ghosts in general. I'm waiting on my friend to finish the second omnibus, so that I can borrow it.

Currently reading Saunders' _Atlas Infernal_. It's a frustrating read as there are chapters that seem to be from a different time period, and there seems to be no point in them being where they are. There are a number of plot points that come out of the Warp (literally) that had I not read as much as I have, I'd have no idea what was going on. As is, I'm still confused. I'd actually consider stopping, but this is from another friend, so I'm obligated to read this through. I'm really hoping that when I finish the last page, it will all coalesce and I'll have some grand epiphany (no pun intended).


----------



## Doelago

Got started on the audio version of _Deliverance Lost_. Pretty good thus far. 

Also edging towards the end of _The Last Ditch_. Damn good book thus far. Thought it would be a plot that was pretty much be a cut & paste of _Caves of Ice_ when I first read the synopsis, but that was far from the case. Awesome book.


----------



## Brother Emund

Started to read A Thousand Sons again. This is one of the best HH in my view..


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Starting Ben Counter's _Grey Knights Omnibus_. Looks okay so far.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Starting Ben Counter's _Grey Knights Omnibus_. Looks okay so far.


I liked the third book the best, though book one and two are still very good. Thought the ending to book two was a mixed bag for the Imperium.



Duke Venalitor is badass. As is Lord Ebondrake, Arguthrax. Hell all the Lords of Drakaasi were cool.

And Razaziel. You poor Daemonic bastard.



LotN


----------



## Designation P-90

Just finished The First Heretic. Loved it loved it loved it. The only complaint is that it jumps around a bit too much. Next on my list is Prospero Burns. What am I in for?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Also started Johnny Cash's autobiography _Cash_ on Friday. Interesting start.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Almost done with Helsreach already. Have Purging of Kalidus is next. 

MUST...........HAVE........ORKS!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Finished _Atlas Infernal_. I can honestly say, I did not like the book. There was far too much left unsaid, too little provided to figure it out, and the main character is an unreliable narrator. 

Starting on the second Gaunt's Ghost omnibus.


----------



## Prime1

I've just read the salamanders trilogy and the night lords...salamanders had some serious potential, but I felt like the last book sort of capped things off all of a sudden like...night lords are seriously good though. I haven't read the associated short stories yet, do they tie in a particular way? 

Also thought Eisenhorne was freakin' amazing!


----------



## Fire Tempered

Haven't read stories, but audio drama(Throne of Lies, I don't know is there more) is pretty awesome, although not relevant. And I share your sentiment about Salamanders trilogy, I had high hopes after second book.

Currently I'm reading Pratchett's Colour of Magic + Light fantastic special 25 year anniversary edition with some nice illustrations. I have read quite a few of his books, but haven't read this first two (I started with Guards,Guards)


----------



## Prime1

I think there's "the core" and one from hammer & bolster 11 but I've no clue how they tie in...I'm a huge fan of throne of lies...it was my first audio short...gotta me hooked on the audio. 

The color of magic was my first pratchet book...and it all went crazy from there...I bet that edition of yours is quite swanky! You'll have to post your findings... 

I've just started "know no fear" tonight...I'm not sure how I feel about it yet...parts of it read like stereo instructions...and then it gets epic out if nowhere...we'll see!


----------



## Xisor

I think it's undeniable Kyme does very well with his characters in the Salamanders books. They're enjoyable, in an almost soap-opera style. There's a lot going on and the books shine brightest when that's being dealt with (like Ba'ken in the last book, Tsu'gan in the second). The shorts don't tie directly, but I think both NL & Sally series are boosted significantly by the shorts & audios. Fleshed out, to an extent.

The slight over-focus on action in the third book for the Salamanders hindered things a bit too much, too large a cast and not enough exploring the better options/ideas. (E.g. the Dark Eldar could've been left out entirely, even though they were nicely done. They were competing for space and meant the other bits [mainly the Dragon Warriors, IMO] of the story suffered.)

Anyway, there's certainly flaws to Kyme's books, but they're still pretty passable at worst and really quite engaging at their best. Moreover, he's noted he's keen on writing more for the chapter, though not following Dak'ir/Tsu'gan so much this time around. I'm quite excited about them, provided he keeps writing (and continues the general trend in quality), I'll keep reading.

Prime1: I think you'll find KNF pretty decent. The 'dull' bits are quite deliberate, I found. (Well, there's a couple of pages of rubbish action, but the vast bulk is rather decent action and very decent writing.)

Myself, pottering away at _Dead Winter_, it's bloody good.


----------



## Doelago

Just finished _Blood Pact_, and it was fairly awesome. Like the rest of the series. So fethin awesome is more like it. 

Next up is _Salvation`s Reach_.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Currently reading Jeffrey Deaver's _Carte Blanche_ in an attempt to not only read some James Bond but also to avoid reading all three Grey Knights novels in one chunk. (Break between the second and the third).

After I've read the third _Grey Knights_ novel, I'll read _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_, and then some _Void Stalker_ by ADB.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Read _Use of Weapons_. I suppose I intuited the two main final twists, though the larger (and latter) of the two I dismissed and promptly forgot until it turned out to be true. Quite good, if not utterly astounding.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

I'm reading Irenicon by Aidan Hart... confused as fuck, and it's only the first chapter... i don't know how much more i can take...

CP


----------



## Designation P-90

I am currently reading Prospero Burns. Its really interesting and engaging, but I have no big problem. The chapters are too damn long. I know its a really nit picky thing, but I want chapters that are at most 25 pages. The chapters in PB are broken up by little symbols, but I dont care for that. FIFTY pages for one chapter is annoying.


----------



## Prime1

Xisor said:


> Prime1: I think you'll find KNF pretty decent. The 'dull' bits are quite deliberate, I found. (Well, there's a couple of pages of rubbish action, but the vast bulk is rather decent action and very decent writing


I actually just got really into the meat of it and...now that I've had more than a sampling...I find the 'dull' bits just scream "ULTRAMARINES" and that's not a criticism. it really demonstrates the methodical and precise nature of the chapter.

Practical: A damn fine read all told.


----------



## Doelago

After having finished _Salvations Reach_ (fethin awesome, 10/10) its back to the Heresy, starting with _Mechanicum_. Hope it does not ruin my mood after the awesomeness that was the Gaunts Ghosts series.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I have just embarked upon reading _The Rotters Club_ by Coe.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

(Finally) Finished _Dance with Dragons_, for once at a loose end, decided to go back to the start. Half way through _Horus Rising_. Loving it.


----------



## Doelago

Finished _Mechanium_, and I was surprised by the fact that it was actually pretty good. 

Next up is _Nemesis._


----------



## Hachiko

False Gods. 20% in. It is what it is, what can I say.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Stuck on what to read next right now. So... many choices. I'll probably go with Ben Aaronovitch's _Moon Over Soho_.


----------



## World Eater XII

Just finished Deliverance lost, moving onto the short story Best of Calth.


----------



## Designation P-90

Just finished Know No Fear. Really good, though I felt that it should have been longer. Starting Legion today.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Received my 2012 Chapbook and finished it in short order (seriously, who can't put down that in under an hour?) and then read everything I'd not read before for the Blood Angels 2nd Omnibus. I also picked up "Know No Fear", but since I'm so horribly far behind on reading the HH line of books, I just put it in the stack of stuff I've yet to read. Will be starting to work on Purging of Kadilus tonight.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Went with _Hammer and Anvil_ by James Swallow in the end. Interesting start, and Necrons, yay! Haven't read about them in a while.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Went with _Hammer and Anvil_ by James Swallow in the end. Interesting start, and Necrons, yay! Haven't read about them in a while.


Finish it asap because I've been umming and ahhing over whether to put it to the front of my reading list for a couple of weeks now. Reading the new _Let the Galaxy Burn_ compilation to fill time currently.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Baron Spikey said:


> Finish it asap because I've been umming and ahhing over whether to put it to the front of my reading list for a couple of weeks now. Reading the new _Let the Galaxy Burn_ compilation to fill time currently.


I'll do my best. It's got a pretty good start, although I'm downloading a free trial for _Star Wars: The Old Republic_, so it may take a while to get read.


----------



## Emperor0

Reading Darth Plagueis by James Luceno.

Also reading the Iron Warriors Omnibus by Graham McNeill, currently on the Iron Warrior novella.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I'm reading _A Clash of Kings_, the next book after Game of Thrones. I got the first season on DvD to see if the hype was deserved and it really is, so decided to get the books on my kindle


----------



## Designation P-90

Words_of_Truth said:


> I'm reading _A Clash of Kings_, the next book after Game of Thrones. I got the first season on DvD to see if the hype was deserved and it really is, so decided to get the books on my kindle



I have to disagree with you about the show. I haven't read the books, so I just might not "get it" but the first season of GoT was beyond boring. The setting just seemed like "Generic Fantasy Kingdom #7,290" and the characters were boring and unlikable. Just my opinion.


----------



## hardluck57

I've been struggling with the first book for a week now. Off and on, off and on. While trying to read it I've read The Princess Bride and Dante's The Inferno.


----------



## HOBO

I'm in Hospital atm so to keep my mind off treatment I've decided to reread the very first 40K - related book I read...Eisenhorn Trilogy - should do the trick as it's by far my fav book.


----------



## gridge

The Word Bearers Omnibus...I'm almost through the first book and I'm loving it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Emperor0 said:


> Reading Darth Plagueis by James Luceno.


Can you let me know how you find this? As I for one, have been meaning to pick this up. It looks awesome.

Also, progressed further into _Hammer and Anvil_ by James Swallow last night. Pretty good so far.


----------



## Mossy Toes

_A Study in Scarlet_. Fun stuff. The Mormon section was better written than the Holmes section, even if it was rather sensationalist. Still, the image of John Ferrier and Lucy out in the desert is a powerful one.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Designation P-90 said:


> I have to disagree with you about the show. I haven't read the books, so I just might not "get it" but the first season of GoT was beyond boring. The setting just seemed like "Generic Fantasy Kingdom #7,290" and the characters were boring and unlikable. Just my opinion.


It's a gritty fantasy though, plenty of real politics and suspension. There's more in the books because you get to read what the characters think, but I'm enjoying it, first book outside of BL I've read in a while. 

Besides I like Spartacus to which is over the top, has 100% more nudity and blood, gore decapitations so that side of things is plenty enough for me.


----------



## Designation P-90

Words_of_Truth said:


> It's a gritty fantasy though, plenty of real politics and suspension. There's more in the books because you get to read what the characters think, but I'm enjoying it, first book outside of BL I've read in a while.
> 
> Besides I like Spartacus to which is over the top, has 100% more nudity and blood, gore decapitations so that side of things is plenty enough for me.



Like I said, maybe I just dont "get it". I have friends who have the books so maybe I will borrow them sometime to see what the fuss is about. 

Spartacus is one of the best shows on TV right now.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Finished _Architect of Fate_ last night. Started _The Emperor's Gift_ today.










This arrived today. Great timing.


LotN


----------



## Doelago

Lord of the Night said:


> Finished _Architect of Fate_ last night. Started _The Emperor's Gift_ today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This arrived today. Great timing.
> 
> 
> LotN


Now I hate you. I really do.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Lord of the Night said:


> Finished _Architect of Fate_ last night. Started _The Emperor's Gift_ today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This arrived today. Great timing.
> 
> 
> LotN


I got these in the post as well. I was going to post a picture of them, but then you did the job for me. . I won't be reading these for a while though, as I need to read the following first:

_Hammer and Anvil_ by James Swallow
_Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood_ by Oliver Bowden
_Cyber Circus_ by Kim Lakin-Smith (Spelling)

As well as May's Black Library releases.


----------



## Baron Spikey

I fucking hate you- the new Ulrika book...where do you live again? :spiteful:


----------



## Brother Emund

Designation P-90 said:


> Just finished The First Heretic. Loved it loved it loved it. The only complaint is that it jumps around a bit too much. Next on my list is Prospero Burns. What am I in for?


Lots of these:










:crazy:


----------



## Designation P-90

Brother Emund said:


> Lots of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :crazy:


But there are no wolves on Fenris.


----------



## Brother Emund

And there is the mysery... THERE ON NO WOLVES ON FENRIS!


----------



## Doelago

Finished _Nemesis_, which was awesome. Cant yet be arsed to start the long reading of awesomeness that will be the _Eisenhorn_ and _Ravenor_ series, so as a short break from 40k I decided to start reading the Journals of Dr.Halsey that came with the Halo: Reach limited edition. Fethin amazing book.


----------



## Designation P-90

I'm about 3/4 through Legion. My God I love this book. Sure its not very Space Marine-y or "important" (at least not yet) but it is thoroughly entertaining.


----------



## Doelago

Got started on _The Ultramarines Omnibus_. Finished that first short story, which was great, and continued straight on with _Nightbringer_ which seems to be quite good as well. 

Thus far I have enjoyed reading this more than any of McNeill`s other books.


----------



## bobss

Nightbringer is beast.

I remember reading that while studying for my GCSEs. Good times.

It also links into Courage and Honour nicely, though that's not as good.


----------



## Designation P-90

bobss said:


> Nightbringer is beast.
> 
> I remember reading that while studying for my GCSEs. Good times.
> 
> It also links into Courage and Honour nicely, though that's not as good.


Really? I thought Nightbringer was the weakest of the three. Dead Sky, Black Sun was the best IMO.


----------



## bobss

Designation P-90 said:


> Really? I thought Nightbringer was the weakest of the three. Dead Sky, Black Sun was the best IMO.


Well, I didn't specifically claim it was the weakest... 

It was a simple storyline with decent pacing, involving other elements of the Imperium. The Tyranid story was Helm's Deep with Xenos for Uruk-Hai, Guardsmen for Rohirrim and Astartes for Elves, if we take a golden leaf from Jackson's book. It lacked substance and was simply a Great War-esque brawl with complimentary artillery barrages and big bugs. The final scene where Uriel takes the fight to the Alien ship seemed contrived too.

Dead Sky, Black Sun was decent. I really liked the Killing Ground. Much more layed back with Uriel and Pasanius taking up a detective role.


----------



## Designation P-90

bobss said:


> Well, I didn't specifically claim it was the weakest...
> 
> It was a simple storyline with decent pacing, involving other elements of the Imperium. The Tyranid story was Helm's Deep with Xenos for Uruk-Hai, Guardsmen for Rohirrim and Astartes for Elves, if we take a golden leaf from Jackson's book. It lacked substance and was simply a Great War-esque brawl with complimentary artillery barrages and big bugs. The final scene where Uriel takes the fight to the Alien ship seemed contrived too.
> 
> Dead Sky, Black Sun was decent. I really liked the Killing Ground. Much more layed back with Uriel and Pasanius taking up a detective role.


I haven't read the latest 3 UM novels. Waiting to pick up Omnibus #2. 

I liked DSBS best of the three simply for the Chaos stuff.


----------



## Mossy Toes

I'll be honest--_Warriors of Ultramar_ was far and away my favorite novel from the first Ultramarines omnibus.

And I have to say--the scene where Uriel fights through the heart of the Hive Ship may very well be a bit contrived, but so are a great deal of the major plot points of _Dead Sky, Black Sun_. A chaos train that drags Uriel and Pasanius across the galaxy? Their escape from Honsou's citadel?

_Nightbringer_... failed to get me invested. I suppose that the downgrading of the entity unleashed from the Nightbringer itself to a mere Nightbringer shard goes a long way toward mitigating my distaste for how weak the star-devouring god is portrayed, but still. Definitely not as engaging, for me, as _Warriors of Ultramar_.

My favorite parts of Warriors of Ultramar have to be the passing references to the events happening worldwide. The bio-horrors being perpatrated, the changing atmosphere, the spreading mycetic spores. Particularly awesome is the thousands of Tyranids that land in the first wave, only to freeze to death--and that's no setback to the Nids. It's just an information gathering sortie. A little extra biomass to reabsorb. It really helps highlight the alien aspects of the horror that is the Great Devourer. And it also makes such moments of heroism like Learchus fighting his way back to the walls, loosing quite a few Ultramarines, and killing, oh, a hundred or so gaunts along the way look utterly futile.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Doelago said:


> Got started on _The Ultramarines Omnibus_. Finished that first short story, which was great, and continued straight on with _Nightbringer_ which seems to be quite good as well.
> 
> Thus far I have enjoyed reading this more than any of McNeill`s other books.


You've got a ton of reading to do to get all caught up with his Ultramarines work.

On my end of things, I finished "The Purging of Kadillus" by Gav and have decided to dip into Warhammer Fantasy for a little while with "Grey Seer" from C.L. Werner (will end up reading that trilogy), then move onto Luthor Huss after it by Chris Wraight & then wrap it all up with "The Red Duke" by C.L. Werner before venturing back into 40k land again.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Ultramarines series book rankings in my own opinion.

1. _Dead Sky Black Sun_
2. _Warriors of Ultramar _
3. _The Chapter's Due_
4. _Nightbringer_
5. T_he Killing Ground_
6. _Courage and Honour_


LotN


----------



## TechPr1est

The First Herectic its pretty good for a book that has little action


----------



## TomB360

I'm about 2/3 way through _Know No Fear_ and I'm really enjoying it. Total bolter porn.

I've got several books to choose from when I finish, but I'm not sure which to start. I want to start the _Song of Ice and Fire_ series, but don't want to start it yet as I'd get confused reading the first book and watching the second season of the HBO TV series.

So here's a list of what I've got unread (any recommendations would be good!)

_Gaunt's Ghosts - The Founding, _Dan Abnett
_Thunder and Steel, _Dan Abnett
_Ravenor,_ Dan Abnett
_The Armageddon Omnibus, _Jonathan Green
_Hammer of the Emperor
The Soul Drinkers Omnibus, _plus_ Chapter War and Hellforged, _Ben Counter
_The Killing Ground _and _Courage and Honour, _Graham McNeill
_Heroes of the Space Marines
Soul Hunter _and _Blood Reaver, _Aaron Dembski-Bowden


----------



## Braakbal

I'm currently reading _Titanicus_ by Dan Abnett.
Picked it up at my local gaming store(I'm not a TT player though, I just love the fluff)

So far, I'm really liking the novel.
Definitely one of the most grimdark novels I've read and I recommend it to anyone with a pair of eyes and the ability to read.


----------



## Designation P-90

Half way through Horus Rising. Love the book, hate the cover art.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I have gone back to the start of the HH series. Read _Horus Rising _and half of _False Gods_ in 2 nightshifts, it's amazing how much more you pick up the second time around, especially after getting so far into the series.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished "Grey Seer" by C.L. Werner and am on "Temple of the Serpent" by him as well.


----------



## Shadow Walker

The Primarchs. Fulgrim's story was excellent. Now I will start Ferrus's and I hope that at least this one time Nick Kyme was able to write something readable.


----------



## Doelago

_Butcher`s Nails_ was pretty fucking good. _Eye of Vengeance_ on the other hand was fucking terrible in my opinion, which left a sour taste in my mouth since I had just read the first _Ultramarines Omnibus_, which was fucking brilliant. 

Will be reading the _Ultramarines Second Omnibus_ while in Turkey. Looking forward to getting started on that book.


----------



## Hachiko

Finished False Gods today. Was not a big fan of the dialogue, and the character continuity seemed a bit off to me. It wasn't bad, but it didn't carry the same gravitas that Abnett had primed up in Horus Rising.
Graham McNeil is an amazing action writer, and no one can write a siege like him (except Gemmell in Legend and AD-B in Helsreach). Ok, few can write sieges as good as him (well, Gemmell's dead now, so...). Great ending, great build-up of tension.
So anyway, before I jump into Galaxy in Flames, gonna read Brothers of the Snake. Since reading Kill Hill, I want to read as much about Priad as I can.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Will be finishing up "Temple of the Serpent" by C.L. Werner tonight/tomorrow and starting "Thanquol's Doom" also by Herr Werner.

*edit* Yeah, finished Temple of the Serpent tonight....burned through the last 1/3 of the book tonight. Good read. Am on next book now.


----------



## Brother Emund

Just finished The Thousand Sons. One of my fave's. Boy were those boys treated badly. The most loyal Legion decimated through ignorance. I like the Wolves, don't get me wrong, but I lost some respect for them after this. Are they just mindless automatons, willingly doing whatever they are told to do... without any questions?


----------



## Mossy Toes

Oh, now you have to read _Prospero Burns_. You'll get a veeeery different idea of the situation--one that portrays the Thousands Sons as all the more naive and manipulated. And various reasons why the Wolves obey orders unquestioningly.


----------



## Xisor

Mossy Toes said:


> Oh, now you have to read _Prospero Burns_. You'll get a veeeery different idea of the situation--one that portrays the Thousands Sons as all the more naive and manipulated. And various reasons why the Wolves obey orders unquestioningly.


Arguably it also shows the Wolves as equally naive, albeit manipulat_ing_. 

That said, _Prospero Burns_ and _Battle of the Fang_ pour a whole lot more flavour onto the story.

Myself, I'm re-reading PB at the moment, as well as _The 13 1/2 lives of Captai Bluebear_. Sheer delight.


----------



## Designation P-90

3/4 of the way through False Gods. Really cool seeing Horus falling to Chaos.


----------



## BlackGuard

Half-way through The Outcast Dead ... an interesting read to say the least. Read about four or five pages of Deliverance Lost.


----------



## Diatribe1974

About 1/3 through "Thanquol's Doom". Next up is "Luthor Huss". Can't wait. Been looking forward to it (just like my recent Skaven adventures) after reading about both parties in the Games Day Anthology 2011 I got awhile back.


----------



## Fire Tempered

Finished London Tome 1 by Edward Rutherfurd yesterday, it is good book in interesting format, started reading Void Stalker after, finished it few minutes ago. Great ending to the series.


----------



## Brother Emund

Just about to start 'Nemesis' for the second time around. I know it's about

Assassins 
... but I cannot remember much more than that about the book. I take it then, that it is not one of those "can't put it down" tomes :read:


----------



## World Eater XII

Finished Void Stalker, re reading salvations reach atm.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Picked up the following and I will be reading them on my last journey home later today:

_The Final Empire_ by Brandon Snaderson
_Revelation Space_ by Alastair Reynolds
_Postcard Killers_ by James Patterson
_On Writing_ by Stephen King

And on top of that, I'm in the middle of _The Templar's Quest_ by CM Palov, which I brought on the Ferry the other day. The rest were either brought in Oxfams or Waterstones about half an hour ago.


----------



## Doelago

Got started on the Sabbat Worlds anthology.


----------



## Firewolf

>> Currently reading Know No Fear. Its not bad, but it hasnt gripped me as much as most of the HH novels. I thought I would enjoy reading about Bob Gullman and his boys getting a hiding, but... well, its a bit of a mission to be honest.


----------



## Brother Emund

Firewolf said:


> >> Currently reading Know No Fear. Its not bad, but it hasnt gripped me as much as most of the HH novels. I thought I would enjoy reading about Bob Gullman and his boys getting a hiding, but... well, its a bit of a mission to be honest.


I started reading the first few pages. Does it warm up? Not tickling my fancy at the moment :read:


----------



## Firewolf

Brother Emund said:


> I started reading the first few pages. Does it warm up? Not tickling my fancy at the moment :read:


>> Its a wee bit slow to begin with, but speeds up eventualy, about half way. Hopefully get better, but no holding my breath.


----------



## Boc

Currently splitting my free time between _Path of the Renegade_ by Andy Chambers and _On Killing: The Psychological Cost of Learning to Kill in War and Society_ by Dave Grossman. I've already read the latter once a few years ago prior to my first deployment, but it's a solid read.

As far as _Path of the Renegade_, after having read _Path of the Warrior_ and _Path of the Seer_ it's an interesting transition to the utterly and completely different world of the Dark Kin. I'm about 5 chapters in right now and am enjoying it immensely and looking forward for the action to cook off, as the plots in the works at the moment are quite... delectable.


----------



## Hachiko

Put down Brothers of the Snake after story 3. Will finish it later.

Reading Legion of the Damned. Loving Sanders' style.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finally started reading "Luthor Huss" by Chris Wraight today. Am only about 100 pages in so far, but man, it's a great read so far.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Currently reading _The Final Empire_ by Brandon Sanderson, the first Mistborn novel. Quite nice so far, but very long... (although saying that, not quite as long as _A Game of Thrones_, which is a bit of a relief.)


----------



## MidnightSun

I'm reading... well, trying to read, a book called Angelmaker at the moment, but it's on hold until my willpower returns. It started off ok, but has now devolved into insane ramblings that suffer from the same thing the Series of Unfortunate Events series suffered from; assuming that the reader knows the setting intimately, but never explaining it in the first place. Lots of people saying 'Holy crap that thing's ridiculously powerful and shouldn't be messed with' and 'Watch out for those monks that tried to buy it off you, they're badasses', but very little hard 'fact' (even in a fictional sense).

Bah, I'll read The First Heretic again to sustain my rapidly-waning interest in Word Bearers (although it's really Chaos Space Marines in general), or try and get my hands onto Aurelian.

Midnight


----------



## Cruxyh

Currently reading Retribution by Steve Savile. I think that when I finish with this one it's about time to get started on Void Stalker.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished Luthor Huss tonight. Another great book by Chris Wraight. Will be starting "The Red Duke" by C.L. Werner tomorrow.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished the fantastic _The Final Empire_. A must buy for all fantasy fans.

_Proven Guilty_ by Jim Butcher, Dresden Files #8 is what I'm currently reading. And, I am enjoying it just as much as I have enjoyed the previous novels, and am eagerly awaiting _White Night_ (Dresden Files #9).

Also, next up for me is Tc McCarthy's _Exogene_, which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Codex Todd

Just finished Legion of the Damned and Void Stalker, just waiting now for The Primarchs to be delivered!


----------



## Diatribe1974

Sat down and read "The Hour of Shadows" by C.L. Werner last night. Put it all down in one sitting since it was just a novella (126 pages I believe). Back to "The Red Duke".


----------



## Blacksword72

Currently reading THIS POST!!! oh......sorry...Just Started Path of the Renegade by Andy Chambers. Pretty good so far, I really liked Survival Instinct (Necromunda Novel) also, if this is anything like that, He will hit it out of the park....


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Currently reading a signed copy of Michael Grant's _Fear_, which arrived in the post yesterday, having finished _Proven Guilty_ by Jim Butcher, which was amazing. If any of you haven't checked out either _The Dresden Files_ (start with Storm Front), or the _Gone_ Series by Michael Grant, (Start with _Gone_), give it a try, even though _Gone_ is YA. They're both among my favourite series.


----------



## Cruxyh

Just ripped through Void Stalker, which I found to be a surprising good read. About to start re-reading Dune again and will probably end up reading the Word Bearers Omnibus again after that.


----------



## Fire Tempered

Just about to start Darkness That Comes Before, first book of Prince of Nothing series. Got this as a gift from friend, he totally recommends it.


----------



## Mossy Toes

I enjoyed that books quite a bit, Fire Tempered, and am still looking for its sequels. Be forewarned, it's very harsh and brutal in a nasty sort of way that 40k doesn't touch--especially sexually. It's like a sharper-edged, crueler version of the Malazan Book of the Fallen, with even more extreme philosophies, unknowable magics, and similar. Enjoy!


----------



## Mortem Lancea

I'm currently reading the Eisenhorn omnibus by Dan Abnett. I'm still brand spanking new to 40k and this was the most well-reviewed 40k fiction so I went with this over the Grey Knights (my army) omnibus. Been a long time since I've read gaming-related fiction with the last ones being Battletech novels a couple decades ago. Eisenhorn's not bad, I've read worse gaming-related novels.


----------



## Fire Tempered

Thanks, Mossy Toes. Haven't yet read Malazan, I got to finish this series, 3 more Black Company omnibuses and few new WH40 books that are coming this year before i start that adventure, but I think I will like this Prince.
Friend have all 5 books released so far, third book from second trilogy is coming this year.

^ Eisenhorn is good, haven't read Grey Knights but i'm not particular fan of Counter's writing.

Best thing to me in Eisenhorn was it's different focus than most WH40k books, insight into society of 41 century etc. Not my favourite book from Abnett, but still good. You can't go wrong with him or Dembski Bowden. I also liked Mc Neill's books I've read, but from other people opinions, some of his books are hit and miss.


----------



## Mortem Lancea

Fire Tempered said:


> ^ Eisenhorn is good, haven't read Grey Knights but i'm not particular fan of Counter's writing.
> 
> Best thing to me in Eisenhorn was it's different focus than most WH40k books, insight into society of 41 century etc. Not my favourite book from Abnett, but still good.


Yep right away life in the Imperium at "street level" (or a little higher) is well detailed. Abnet does pretty good as far as making it a rich, fleshed-out setting.


----------



## Mossy Toes

My problem with Eisenhorn is... it isn't dark and gritty enough. All the depictions of the Imperium are sunshine and grav-skimmers, rather than the thematic "most totalitarian government imaginable."

It's a fun read, definitely, but I much prefer the Imperium as viewed through the lens of Matt Farrer's _Enforcer_.


----------



## Rems

Eh, a million worlds and all that. 

It stands to reason that not all the Imperium's planets are war torn, totalitarian or otherwise 'grim dark'. Some of them must be somewhat pleasant. Abnett's always conveyed the fact that this is the 41st millennium quite well in my opinion (as in actually putting some advanced technology in the setting like the noosphere and haptic holograms for example). 

Still playing up the gothic horror and absurdity of the setting is equally satisfying (cosmetically aged technology and products, servitors, meaningless ritual and deceased infant cherubs for example).


----------



## Mossy Toes

Fair enough. We can have our personal opinions on it.

I have myself read _Post Captain_ and moved on to _H.M.S. Surprise_, the second and third of O'Brien's Aubrey/Maturin novels, respectively.

Edit: corrected a mispost from a different forum.


----------



## x Syn v

Im currently finishing off Fall of Damnos, then I plan on starting the Horus Heresy, Horus Rising. Looking forward to starting this series, heard great things.

Syn.


----------



## Xisor

Mossy Toes said:


> It's a fun read, definitely, but I much prefer the Imperium as viewed through the lens of Matt Farrer's _Enforcer_.


We can all have our own opinions on it, but that one's mine! :laugh:

There's a couple of truly amazing passages in the _Enforcer_ books that really blow Eisenhorn out of the water; I can't deny Gregor and chums makes for a hell of a good read, but it's missing big chunks that could be gloriously explored. With regard to darkness and grittiness and horror - I think _Ravenor_ does a much better job of that (though even then, the liberal yet ultimately safe use of psychics is still a bit of a dropped ball, for my tastes).

_Enforcer_, though. Blimey. The very first scene: Shira arriving to a Mechanicus Shrine to receive her immunisations? Glorious. The tech-priest duel in the second book, shockingly excellent. The culmination and import of the entire second book: marvellous. 

Hell, the novel _Legacy_ itself is pretty much my favourite novel: deals with 40k in about as firmly a nail-on-the-head way as I could possibly want. 

---

*What's Xisor Reading?*

Finished _Grey Seer_ and rushing swiftly ahead with _Temple of the Serpent_, Thanquol's a sheer delight to read. Grim, relentless, insane... it's excellent bits of fantasy. Probably some of the most vivid and enjoyable I've encountered in a long while. (Though that could be said about most of CL Werner's stuff. _Dead Winter_ sit's atop that sort of pile, but it was a much more... serious book. Arguably better, but not nearly so much unabashed, weird... fun!)

I do like my Skaven these days. Glorious giant warpstone-gobbling, surrender-ratmen!


----------



## Mortem Lancea

Mossy Toes said:


> My problem with Eisenhorn is... it isn't dark and gritty enough. All the depictions of the Imperium are sunshine and grav-skimmers, rather than the thematic "most totalitarian government imaginable."
> 
> It's a fun read, definitely, but I much prefer the Imperium as viewed through the lens of Matt Farrer's _Enforcer_.


I was definitely expecting something darker with living conditions for the average Imperial citizen being pretty harsh. I don't remember Farrer's name from my initial search through the Black Library stuff but I will look again.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Mortem Lancea said:


> I was definitely expecting something darker with living conditions for the average Imperial citizen being pretty harsh. I don't remember Farrer's name from my initial search through the Black Library stuff but I will look again.


Farrer tends to do odd and incomprehensible stuff that has a lukewarm reception among most fans. His short stories are about things like a bunch of miners psychically compelled to act out a Harlequin dance, or a massive planet swimming through the Eye of Terror in search of its daemonic master, or similar such 40k insanity. His novels are heavy in description, jump between a massive raft of POVs, and the plot sometimes crawls.

Despite that, he is embedded firmly in my top 3 BL authors (with Abnett and AD-B), mostly on account of how purely and beautifully he depicts the 40k universe.


----------



## MidnightSun

Just started reading Know No Fear, having trouble getting into it. For a book called 'The Battle of Calth', there's precious little battle going on.

Midnight


----------



## Lord of the Night

Xisor said:


> *What's Xisor Reading?*
> 
> Finished _Grey Seer_ and rushing swiftly ahead with _Temple of the Serpent_, Thanquol's a sheer delight to read. Grim, relentless, insane... it's excellent bits of fantasy. Probably some of the most vivid and enjoyable I've encountered in a long while. (Though that could be said about most of CL Werner's stuff. _Dead Winter_ sit's atop that sort of pile, but it was a much more... serious book. Arguably better, but not nearly so much unabashed, weird... fun!)
> 
> I do like my Skaven these days. Glorious giant warpstone-gobbling, surrender-ratmen!


Thanquol is one of my all-time favourites to read, chiefly because of the rat himself. He's not simply awesome, but also funny as hell and his adventures are fun to read because you can never tell what he'll do next, or what will happen next. Thanquol is his own worst enemy, and that makes his novels soo much more interesting. :grin:


LotN


----------



## gridge

Just finished Legion of the Damned. A fantastic book in my opinion, with some truly great characters (the Scourge being one of my new favorites). I also liked the writing style of Sanders and felt that he crafted a very interesting installment in what has been sort of a hit-and-miss series. Next, I will be going on to Void Stalker. As with all of ADB's works I'm expecting a top notch read.


----------



## Mossy Toes

AD-B's _Helsreach_. Decent and enjoyable stuff, but it doesn't hold a candle to other AD-B novels I've read.



I felt like Grimaldus's role as a Chaplain was under-explored, especially in light of his crisis of identity. The only time we saw him really acting chaplain-y was to rouse the Vultures on the first wall. His relationship with Priamus, for instance: that was some prime ground for character development. He could have tried to tutor Priamus in the way he felt Mordred would have, unsuccessfully, then jerked him in the proper direction in a sub-plot climax near the end. Instead, we get the arrogant and unhumbled Priamus to take up the Black Sword and become the Emperor's Champion.

There were a few guns Chekov would have wept to see left on the mantelpiece, the aforementioned Priamus among them. Also: the neural gun that hit Priamus early on. I saw that another one of those as a spectacular plot device for some later confrontation, perhaps in the Cathedral, but it never surfaced. A few little things like that.

_Godbreaker_ as a Gargant was cool--but an overwhelmingly transparent plot device inserted solely to justify the Oberon plotline, leaving me a bit unsold on it.

The first person segment were... unnecessary. They didn't add much to the narrative, in my eyes. They didn't weaken it--they stood on their own well-enough, albeit a bit rough-hewn compared to the rest--but they didn't strengthen it either. They just... diluted it, ever so slightly.

Gripes aside, it was a good read. The various character arcs, Grimaldus's struggle for self-identity aside, were fun to watch. It upped _Necropolis_ in one way, certainly: it provided a reasonable explanation as to the total lack of orbital support against the enemy, in that the Orks held the airspace rather than the Imperium.

Other than that, though, I think _Necropolis_ presents a slightly more compelling account of a hive siege.


I've also surprised myself by managing to acquire The Warrior Prophet, the second in the Prince of Nothing books by R Scott Bakker. Tearing through that at the moment, and am quite impressed. It stands handily up to its predecessor--and is all the more impressive for it, since the main character has lost some of his novelty to us readers by now.


----------



## MidnightSun

Just finished Know No Fear. Good enough; takes long enough to get started, and there's a big gap in between the initial invasion and the final fight, but the action both starts and ends fantastically 

(by which I mean that I really enjoyed both the beginning and end of the book - the bit where Tchure kills Luciel, and everything from Guilliman's re-appearance onwards.) I think that some of the descriptions were a bit much, though, or just unimaginable - the whole '12 kilometres of space ship falling from the sky' is on a scale that I just can't picture. Nice to see scrapcode coming back, though, I must say.


Midnight


----------



## Designation P-90

Currently taking a break from 40k books. Started The Last Wish by Andrzej Sapkowski yesterday. WOW this is some great fantasy.


----------



## Fire Tempered

Yeah, Sapkowski is great. I've read first two collections and first novel.
@topic
I'm still reading Darkness that comes before.


----------



## Designation P-90

Fire Tempered said:


> Yeah, Sapkowski is great. I've read first two collections and first novel.
> @topic
> I'm still reading Darkness that comes before.



Do you recommend Blood of Elves? Reviews online are sketchy. Some say its good while others say its confusing because the previous book (Sword of Destiny IIRC) wasn't translated into English.


----------



## Fire Tempered

It's good book, it may be little confusing if you haven't read Sword of destiny. Can't really say, cause I've read it. It's really strange they didn't translate it, 'cause it introduce some characters, like Ciri, who are important part of the later book.

And I must admit that Sapkowski's work doesn't translate that well in English I'm afraid. I've read collections in my native language, which share some similarities with Polish, and Blood of The Elves in English, and in my language jargon, descriptions and everything is somehow more colorful.

But I still recommend you to read it. Its really enthralling book, I've read it in like a day. Only problem with it is that it only set stage for next books. You could maybe find description of events from Sword of Destiny online. If I remember correctly, only two stories are about Ciri.

I don't know what happened with rest of the novels, there was some talk about next one coming in English this year. But I haven't been following news about that for a long time.

Thankfully, one publisher in my country bought rights for books, rereleased story collections (previous publisher only released those two before shutting down) and plans to release all novels. Blood is coming out in less than a month.


----------



## Designation P-90

Fire Tempered said:


> It's good book, it may be little confusing if you haven't read Sword of destiny. Can't really say, cause I've read it. It's really strange they didn't translate it, 'cause it introduce some characters, like Ciri, who are important part of the later book.
> 
> And I must admit that Sapkowski's work doesn't translate that well in English I'm afraid. I've read collections in my native language, which share some similarities with Polish, and Blood of The Elves in English, and in my language jargon, descriptions and everything is somehow more colorful.
> 
> But I still recommend you to read it. Its really enthralling book, I've read it in like a day. Only problem with it is that it only set stage for next books. You could maybe find description of events from Sword of Destiny online. If I remember correctly, only two stories are about Ciri.
> 
> I don't know what happened with rest of the novels, there was some talk about next one coming in English this year. But I haven't been following news about that for a long time.
> 
> Thankfully, one publisher in my country bought rights for books, rereleased story collections (previous publisher only released those two before shutting down) and plans to release all novels. Blood is coming out in less than a month.



Thanks for the info, I will pick up Blood of Elves sometime soon. Times of Contempt is supposed to be out in English this month I think.

edit: Times of Contempt was pushed back a WHOLE YEAR and wont be out until May 2013. WTF


----------



## Tawa

Currently on chapter 14 of 'The Gildar Rift'.

Enjoying it so far. Found it a tiny bit slow to get rolling, but not so much as to be a negative on the story.


None of them have yet beaten my beloved 'Battle of the Fang' yet :biggrin:


----------



## Hamsreach

Finished *Soul Hunter* by ADB a few nights ago and I've started *Blood Reaver*. He is particularly adept at rapid-fire action sequences, I've enjoyed reading the books thus far. Making mass-murderers fascinating characters is no easy feat.


----------



## Fire Tempered

Finished Darkness that comes before. Great setting and characters.

Now reading Primarchs, i have read first novella so far. Quite liked it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Page 100 of _Storm of Swords Part Two: Blood and Gold_ by George RR Martin. Enjoying it so far. Next up will be _BZRK_ by Michael Grant, followed by _The Flight of the Eisenstien_ by James Swallow (Horus Heresy Re-Read), and then _The Well of Ascension_ by Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## x Syn v

Finally finished my first novel, Fall of Damnos. Interesting book, ended pretty poorly though in my opinion. The book finally got going and then it ended, which let it down.

Just starting Horus Rising now. Looking forward to it.

Syn.


----------



## Tawa

Finished 'The Gildar Rift' and now it's onto 'Legion of the Damned'. I've only read the prologue at present, but looking forward to how this book shapes up!


----------



## Cruxyh

finished re-reading the Word Bearer Omnibus, about to begin with The Cold Hand of Betrayal.


----------



## Shadow Walker

Finished Emperor's Gift [there were some moments but overall I think it is one of A D-B's weaker books] and Butcher's Nails [best HH audio from BL so far].


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I'm torn on what to read, I've not read the Sigmar trilogy yet, or the latest Horus Heresy book the _Primarchs_ but I'd have to buy them and I'm unsure if I should pre-purchase guild wars 2  I also want to get butchers nails.


----------



## Designation P-90

Currently reading Fulgrim. I have a few choices after that and what others opinions on what to read first. I have The Gildar Rift, The Iron Warriors Omnibus, Void Stalker and The Foundation Trilogy.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Words_of_Truth said:


> I'm torn on what to read, I've not read the Sigmar trilogy yet, or the latest Horus Heresy book the _Primarchs_ but I'd have to buy them and I'm unsure if I should pre-purchase guild wars 2  I also want to get butchers nails.


There's an Omnibus edition of the Sigmar Trilogy coming out later this year, so go with _The Primarchs_ for now. And then get _Butcher's Nails_, because it's awesome . 



Designation P-90 said:


> Currently reading Fulgrim. I have a few choices after that and what others opinions on what to read first. I have The Gildar Rift, The Iron Warriors Omnibus, Void Stalker and The Foundation Trilogy.


Go with _Void Stalker_ first, as it's an awesome novel, one of the best that Black Library has to offer. 

Alright, now that's out of the way, I recently just finished Alden Bell's _The Reapers Are the Angels_ which I began reading after _Flight_ by Swallow, as it turned up in the post from Amazon., which is an enjoyable novel, if a little short, and is very dark, had a couple of scenes that I didn't like but is still one of the best novels that I've read this year. It's a good read.

Now am reading Darth Bane: _Path of Destruction_ by Drew Karpyshyn.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Halfway through Chris Wraight's _Wrath of Iron_. The Iron Hands are cold bastards but this is a damn good book thus far.


LotN


----------



## BlackGuard

Just finished _The Outcast Dead_ and _Fall of Deliverance_ and I just purchased _The Red Duke_ and _Know No Fear_.

The Outcast Dead was pretty epic in my opinion and Fall of Deliverance ended different than how I imagined it -- it will make Corax's eventual ending a bit shakey in my view.


----------



## Cruxyh

Currently reading _Drachenfels_, it's a bit different from more recent Warhammer Fantasy novels, but I do like it so far.


----------



## darkreever

Really liked that book, Genevieve remains one of my favorite characters of the old world even after all this time and regardless of how much some of the fluff has changed. I do believe a did a review of it a while back.


As for me, amongst other things I'm reading _Know No Fear_ and I have to say that it is quite honestly boring me to tears. I don't mind having books broken up for multiple perspectives but this is ridiculous. The only reason I got as far as I did was because I was stuck on a plane for over two hours and forgot to bring another book with me at the time.

Don't get me wrong, I like the description of the size of the legion, and the information about Ultramar to this point, and when certain things get going they are not bad, but by the gods it took a third of the book before the other side was given the order to fight back. (It feels like there is a decent chunk of the start of the book missing or something.)


----------



## Mossy Toes

I've read the first five books of Zelazny's Amber series--_Nine Princes in Amber, The Guns of Avalon, Sign of the Unicorn, The Hand of Oberon,_ and _The Courts of Chaos_. They're quite short, so they only make for a few hours of reading each.

They were... decent. Enjoyable. Not quite the astounding, breathtaking surprise I had come to expect based on how good _Lord of Light_ was and the general love I've heard for the Amber books (but then, I've still only read half of them). These are basically just a fantasy romp through a small multiverse, not something deeper and more powerful. Oh well, it was worth acquiring and reading them, still.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Finished _Wrath of Iron_. Onto _Angel of Fire_ by the venerable William King.


LotN


----------



## Designation P-90

Lord of the Night said:


> Finished _Wrath of Iron_. Onto _Angel of Fire_ by the venerable William King.
> 
> 
> LotN



How do you people get these books so damn early?


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

Finished decent of Angels and now half way through Legion, loving the HH series


----------



## bitsandkits

exactly half way through prospero burns, so far yawn fest, if it were another writer i would likey have shelved the book by now.


----------



## Shadow Walker

Can't wait for a review of Angel of Fire. Read fast Lord of the Night


----------



## gen.ahab

bitsandkits said:


> exactly half way through prospero burns, so far yawn fest, if it were another writer i would likey have shelved the book by now.


It is really a fluff-nut fan service novel. Unless you flip happy flapjacks over fluff, you might not enjoy it.

Just got back into Soul Hunter, and fuck.... This books is good.


----------



## darkreever

Polished off _Luthor Huss_ last night; it was a good book but definitely not as good as some people made it out to be. Mind you a fair number of those people seek out maximum bolter porn and the like, so I guess that was bound to happen.

Also been working my way through _Hammer of the Emperor_, hitting up the final leg of that. _Gunheads_ was very good though Ice Guard left me wanting. (It had its awesome moments, especially the stuff with that space marine, but then it had a fair number of meh moments to even it out.)

Alongside _Know No Fear_, which I am simply trudging along for completions sake at this point, I have about three other novels to go through before starting anything else.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Shadow Walker said:


> Can't wait for a review of Angel of Fire. Read fast Lord of the Night


I'm working on it. Only at p.g 63 so far but its very good thus far, the main characters are a Baneblade crew, so plenty of shooty death kill!

And King has lost none of his humour. One of the main characters only joined the Imperial Guard because he thought he could get promoted to Space Marine. Lol! Good lighthearted humour that isn't found often in 40k, but King pulls it off nicely.



Designation P-90 said:


> How do you people get these books so damn early?


Advance Reading Copies or ARCs. Gotta love Black Library. :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## Designation P-90

Lord of the Night said:


> I'm working on it. Only at p.g 63 so far but its very good thus far, the main characters are a Baneblade crew, so plenty of shooty death kill!
> 
> And King has lost none of his humour. One of the main characters only joined the Imperial Guard because he thought he could get promoted to Space Marine. Lol! Good lighthearted humour that isn't found often in 40k, but King pulls it off nicely.
> 
> 
> Advance Reading Copies or ARCs. Gotta love Black Library. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> LotN



Damn, and here I am waiting until the end of the month for The Emperor's Gift...


----------



## Hachiko

Angel of Fire; want sooooooo bad.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_Anno Dracula_ by Kim Newman. Or I will start it later today.

Next Up:

_The Hammer and the Blade_ by Paul S. Kemp 
_Nightmare_ by Stephen Leather (Book 3) 
_Fulgrim_ by Graham McNeill (Horus Heresy Re-Read - Book 5)
_The Well of Ascension_ by Brandon Sanderson (Book 2)
_A Feast for Crows_ by George RR Martin (Book 4)


----------



## Gret79

Got the emperor's gift this morning from the postie.

Will be reading this tonight


----------



## Designation P-90

Just finished _Fulgrim_ and WOW that was good. The "My Emperor's Children, what sweet music they make." line made me cringe though. Just started _Void Stalker_ and am loving it, though the print is too damn tiny.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Finished _Angel of Fire_.

http://thefoundingfields.com/2012/05/angel-fire-william-king-advance-review-lord-night/

Now onto _Valkia the Bloody_.


LotN


----------



## The Raven

Almost finishing with "_Fulgrim_" here and trying to decide if "_The First Heretic_" will follow so that i can then read the books about the Battle of Calth, or the "_A Thousand Sons_" which seems like a great book. Magnus must be one of the most tragic figures in the series and his story should be interesting.


----------



## Myen'Tal

Just finished Path of the Warrior, Fall of Damnos, Soul Hunter and Battle of Fang, while I will no longer read any books by Chris Wraight out of preference. The Soul Hunter trilogy definitely seems interesting enough(and it has eldar!), I will be reading all of it. 

Look forward to more books from Gav and Nick, especially the Sundering:grin:.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Hehehe YEAAAAAAH! BLACK LIBRARY RULES!! :biggrin:

Edit: Just looked at PoM's dramatis personae, and found out which Chapter of the Space Marines is coming along for the ride...



No Pity! No Remorse! No Fear! :biggrin:
 


LotN


----------



## Designation P-90

3/4 of the way through Void Stalker and GOD DAMN this series is good! I don't know if this would be "ok" but ADB, you need to write a 40k book with as little action as possible. Don't get me wrong your action is wonderfully gory and drips off the page but your TRUE strength is in characters and dialog. You make me feel for these deranged and horrible people and I love it.


----------



## Callistarius

About 2/3 of the way through "The Emperor's Gift". I was shocked when the big reveal on Hyperion occurs, then kicked myself for not seeing it earlier. I love the book so far, especially seeing how Hyperion views the interactions of humans. 
Also to be mentioned - a GK who earns a Fenrisian deed-name? Very nice indeed.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_Anno Dracula_ by Kim Newman, page 199. Enjoying it so far, not what I expected, but a whole lot of fun nonetheless.

Next up is _Zoo City_ by Lauren Beukes


----------



## Cruxyh

Currently about halfway through Ravenor, enjoying so far... even though it keeps reminding me of the Dark Heresy tie-in novels by Sandy Mitchell.

not sure if I am going for Ravenor Returns or Atlas Infernal after it though... 

Edit: might also go for Bloodsworn instead, seen how the Emperor's Gift still has to arrive.


----------



## Shepherd492

Reading Star Wars: The Last Command (Good, very good actually) by Timothy Zahn, Heretics of Dune by Frank Herbert (this series REALLY goes downhill after the third one...I've been reading this book for over a month, just can't bring myself to finish it, it is that boring) and trying to figure out which WH40k book to read next now that I am done with Death World.


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut

The Illuminatus! trilogy by Robert Shea and Robert Anton Wilson.

Classic cult sci - fi about all the conspiracys of the time


----------



## Tim/Steve

_Mechanicum_... bit boring so far but its beginning to liven up a bit. It is nice to hear something about Mars though... I've never known much about its role in the Heresy and after other then the acts of lone adepts in other fleets, so a nice change.


----------



## Diatribe1974

After taking a week off from reading due to various things I couldn't avoid, I finally got back into reading "The Red Duke" and finished it off today. Made a nice sized order from BL the other day:

The Primarchs
The Emperor's Gift
Butcher's Nails (audio drama)
Bloodsworn
Eye of Vengeance (audio drama)
Brunner the Bounty Hunter
Dead Winter
Void Stalker
Warrior Priest

Also received my "Unkindness of Ravens" novella the other day, so it'll on my must-read list. But that'll happen after I finish my next up list: The Legend of Sigmar Trilogy!


----------



## Fire Tempered

Reading Warrior Prophet, second book of Prince of Nothing trilogy.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Not got the money but really want to read _The Primarchs_ and _Void Stalker_ and listen to _Butcher's Nails_


----------



## Hachiko

Recently finished and loved Legion of the Damned.
Currently on a trip down memory lane with The Castle of Llyr, Book 3 of Lloyd Alexander's Prydain Chronicles.
Should be done soon, and then it's on to either Rynn's World, Reiksguard or Starfishers by Glenn Cook.


----------



## Callistarius

Recently completed "The Emperor's Gift". Absolutely loved it. After reading this, I'd love to see ADB do a Space Wolves novel - I believe the anti-establishment tone, in favour of doing the right thing, made this novel superior to many other 40k offerings. I believe that it is too easy to see all of the Imperium as a Lawful Evil homogeneous mass. The purely moral decision Logan takes, and the lengths they go to get their way, are a good example of how "Good"sections can be. 

Onto Steven Erikson (Malazan Book of the Fallen) - Gardens of the Moon. I didn't realise I had fallen away from this series after Midnight Tides, so starting from scratch again.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Finished _Heldenhammer_. Now onto _Skulduggery Pleasant: Dark Days_.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

In the middle of Paul S. Kemp's wonderful _The Hammer and the Blade_, an ARC from Angry Robot which I'm really enjoying. Next will be Lauren Beukes' _Zoo City_, also from Angry Robot, which looks interesting.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished "Heldenhammer" tonight. Going to start "The Emperor's Gift" either tonight or tomorrow, then will do "The Unkindness of Ravens" before finally venturing back to finish off the Sigmar trilogy.


----------



## Kaghlan

Just finished _Know No Fear_, next up: Eisenhorn Trilogy


----------



## Shadow Walker

Priests of Mars


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Alex Grecian's _The Yard_. Really enjoying it so far. Next is Lee Child's _Die Trying_, then _Hereward_ by James Wilde.


----------



## Designation P-90

_The Sun also Rises_ by Hemingway. I know its considered a classic but so far its just a bunch of assholes doing things.


----------



## Hachiko

Designation P-90 said:


> _The Sun also Rises_ by Hemingway. I know its considered a classic but so far its just a bunch of assholes doing things.


I know Hemingway is supposed to be as badass as honey badger balls, but this book was my first exposure to him, and therefore my last. I respect and appreciate true classics (thank you Orwell and Jack London), but this book was crap.


----------



## Designation P-90

Hachiko said:


> I know Hemingway is supposed to be as badass as honey badger balls, but this book was my first exposure to him, and therefore my last. I respect and appreciate true classics (thank you Orwell and Jack London), but this book was crap.



I picked up a collection of his stories for real cheap recently so I feel obligated to read the other 3 included despite online reviews saying its more of the same...


----------



## Lord Carion

Almost done with _Blood Reaver_ and already bought _Void Stalker_ so I will start that next. Turning into a big ABD fan


----------



## Xisor

Lord Carion said:


> Almost done with _Blood Reaver_ and already bought _Void Stalker_ so I will start that next. Turning into a big ABD fan


Yeah, he gets like that. :biggrin:


----------



## Diatribe1974

Almost done with "Unkindness of Ravens" novella and moving to "Empire" in the Sigmar Trilogy.


----------



## Kaghlan

Kaghlan said:


> Just finished _Know No Fear_, next up: Eisenhorn Trilogy


Finished it, not sure what will be next. I'll have to check the local gameshop.


----------



## World Eater XII

Moving onto the unkindness of ravens.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_Hereward_ by James Wilde. Enjoyable so far.


----------



## March of Time

Just finished reading Knight of the realm by Anthony Reynolds.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Should have Empire finished tomorrow and will start God King the next day (Thursday).


----------



## gothik

got the primarchs and void stalker, primarchs first void stalker next


----------



## jiMiH3ndriX

Robert Heinlein's 'The Moon is a Harsh Mistress'


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_The Erevis Cale Omnibus_ by Paul S. Kemp.

Haven't read anything in this setting before, but have decided to give this a go for two reasons:

a) Paul S. Kemp is awesome.
b) The cover art looks awesome.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Should have "God King" finished in the next day or two. After that, more C.L. Werner fun with "Palace of the Plague Lord" (damn thing cost me 20$ off Amazon). Ah well, it'll be a great read as I thoroughly enjoy his work, second only to Chris Wraight (and it's a very close fight for first in my eyes)


----------



## Lord of the Night

Diatribe1974 said:


> After that, more C.L. Werner fun with "Palace of the Plague Lord" (damn thing cost me 20$ off Amazon).


I got my copy of Palace for £2.00. :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## Diatribe1974

Lord of the Night said:


> I got my copy of Palace for £2.00. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> LotN


In NEW condition?

Mine was new with slightly yellowed tip edged (edges as in when the book it closed, nothing on the inside) pages. Otherwise, like it'd sat on a sale shelf for all these years, left untouched until I called it forth and into my grubby paws for mass consumption of bookage reading!

*EDIT*

Finished "God King" tonight. Tomorrow will definitely be "Palace of the Plague Lord". Oooooh yeah!


----------



## Designation P-90

Just finished _The Gildar Rift_. It was okay, the first half was slow and dragged on forever, but the last 1/3 of the book is really good. 

Started _The Iron Warriors Omnibus _ today.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Diatribe1974 said:


> In NEW condition?
> 
> Mine was new with slightly yellowed tip edged (edges as in when the book it closed, nothing on the inside) pages. Otherwise, like it'd sat on a sale shelf for all these years, left untouched until I called it forth and into my grubby paws for mass consumption of bookage reading!


Oh hell no! Mine has worn pages and the spine has creases on it. I'd say its in Good to Very Good condition, if those things don't bother you. They don't bother me.


LotN


----------



## Diatribe1974

Lord of the Night said:


> Oh hell no! Mine has worn pages and the spine has creases on it. I'd say its in Good to Very Good condition, if those things don't bother you. They don't bother me.
> 
> 
> LotN


Am about 1/2 through the book now. Good read. Good read. Appears to be (yet another) C.L. Werner gem!


----------



## Cruxyh

Trying to get through _How Few Remain_ by Harry Turtledove, taking me far longer than I expected though... and I have _Inheritance_ by Steven Savile waiting, as well as _The Emperor's Gift_. I need to read quicker. :laugh:


----------



## Diatribe1974

Will finish "Palace of the Plague Lord" tomorrow and will start up "Blood for the Blood God" right after. Good stuff. Good stuff.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Currently reading _The Heir of Night_ by Helen Lowe. Next up will either be Michael J Sullivan's _Heir of Novron_ or _The Walking Dead: Rise of the Governor_ by Robert Kirkman and Jay Bonansinga, if that arrives before I've finished Heir.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Am currently reading "Blood for the Blood God".Good stuff from C.L. Wener.


----------



## Fire Tempered

Currently reading The Wrath of Iron, but haven't touched it in a few days. It's good so far, i'm just not in the mood it seems.


----------



## MidnightSun

I've just finished _Ciaphas Cain: Hero of the Imperium_. I really enjoyed it, quite a refreshing read after fantastic Abnett's _The Lost_ omnibus - mind you, I thought that _His Last Command_ was pretty terrible. Probably why I enjoyed Cain so much - it's a completely different tack to the normal Gaunt, and utterly more attractive than the character of the Gereon team in _His Last Command_.

Midnight


----------



## Cruxyh

Just finished reading _The Emperor's Gift_ and, while I still refuse the idea of there being "only" one thousand Grey Knights, I really enjoyed the book. Special mention goes to two things; the moments dealing with the actual fight on Armageddon and a certain old character in the last 30 or so pages whose lines I actually found hilarious. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackGuard

Currently reading Battle of the Fang. Its pretty good, the characters are nice and the plotline. Although I find one particular point very hard to believe.


----------



## Designation P-90

Just started _The Cold Dish_ by Craig Johnson.


----------



## Shadow Walker

Finished Angel of Fire [very good read and first wh40k hardback this year that was not a disappointment]. Next will be Wrath of Iron.


----------



## Sangus Bane

I'm now reading both Primarchs and Know no Fear, both Horus Heresy.

Great books, I can definitely recomend them.


----------



## Apfeljunge

Shadow Walker: The Emperor's Gift was a disappointment for you? :shok:

Currently reading: Wrath of Iron and Hereticus (so, almost finished with the Eisenhorn Omnibus)


----------



## Fire Tempered

Finished Wrath of Iron. Chris Wraight really does know his grimdark. Great read.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Fire Tempered said:


> Finished Wrath of Iron. Chris Wraight really do know his grimdark. Great read.


To date, I've yet to read anything by either him, or C.L. Werner that has disappointed me in the slightest. Doesn't matter if it's W40k or WHFB, it's all been a great ride between those two.


----------



## Fire Tempered

Unfortunately, I haven't read any of his fantasy work at all (or any WHFB while we are at it). But Battle of the Fang and Wrath of Iron really blew me off. I wander when he will get his HH novel, he certainly earned it.

It's not best 40k novel I've read, it has some slight issues with pace maybe, but his style of writing is great, and he knows grimdark. His portrayal of 41st millenium is gritty and merciless as it should be. Sometimes, when you read some of the other 40k novels, you forget that.


----------



## Tim/Steve

Just finished Phalanx... and it was much better then I thought it was going to be from the first few chapters. Still, not even a scratch on Hellforged though.

Now I'm back to the HH and have started Tales of Heresy.


----------



## Designation P-90

Fire Tempered said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't read any of his fantasy work at all (or any WHFB while we are at it). But Battle of the Fang and Wrath of Iron really blew me off. I wander when he will get his HH novel, he certainly earned it.
> 
> It's not best 40k novel I've read, it has some slight issues with pace maybe, but his style of writing is great, and he knows grimdark. His portrayal of 41st millenium is gritty and merciless as it should be. Sometimes, when you read some of the other 40k novels, you forget that.



Wasn't it stated somewhere that Wraight is going to be doing something with the White Scars for the HH?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Designation P-90 said:


> Wasn't it stated somewhere that Wraight is going to be doing something with the White Scars for the HH?


Not confirmed yet, but seems likely.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Chris Wraight is one of my favourite authors, I loved his _Sword of Justice_ and_ Sword of Vengeance_ books.


----------



## Marius_Ruberu

Ragnar's Claw, second book in the Space Wolves series. Wonderful book so far and really like William Kings witing style. Love his books.


----------



## Shadow Walker

Apfeljunge said:


> Shadow Walker: The Emperor's Gift was a disappointment for you? :shok:
> 
> Currently reading: Wrath of Iron and Hereticus (so, almost finished with the Eisenhorn Omnibus)


Yes, unfortunately it was. Maybe I had too big expectation or maybe it is just one of A.D-B's weaker novels? Only two moments I would qualify as awesome [GK against Daemons on Armageddon and meeting with Bjorn], rest was boring, whiny, 'I do not care if they die', characters and story. Definitely not on par with awesome First Heretic.


----------



## Cruxyh

Currently a bit over halfway through _Nagash the Sorceror_, actually liked it so far, might end up reading the other two novels right behind it.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished "Blood for the Blood God" after taking a couple days off and started several pages of "Knight of the Blazing Sun" by Josh Reynolds.


----------



## TechPr1est

reading page 44 of no know fear and lovin it :grin:


----------



## Ghost-Bat

Just going through 'The Emperor's Gift' and it's not quite what I expected. It's particularly frustrating and soul-draining through certain portions, just in terms of the evils and sins that are at times committed to keep the Imperium alive and free from Daemonic taint.


----------



## gothik

Reading The Primarchs and i am taking my time with this, so far i am getting an insight into Ferrus Mannus that i didnt see before and then its Void Stalker


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Reading the final installment in the Riryia Revelations Series, _The Heir of Novron_ by Michael J. Sullivan, and if anyone's looking for some fun, traditional fantasy then look no further. Start with _Theft of Swords_.


----------



## Doelago

Finished listening to "The Primarchs". It was pretty damn awesome, especially "The Serpenth Beneath" which had surprises all the way to the end. Loved that story.


----------



## Brother Subtle

Doelago said:


> Finished listening to "The Primarchs". It was pretty damn awesome, especially "The Serpenth Beneath" which had surprises all the way to the end. Loved that story.


Funny you mention that. I'm a paragraph into the last story right now. As far as a book of shorts, The Primarch delivers in quality. I'm still reeling from the utter twistedness of The Mirror Crack'd, and confused as to the Lions loyalties in The Lion. I'm hoping The Serpent Beneath holds up the high quality of writing thus far.


----------



## Designation P-90

Finished _The Cold Dish_ the other day and then started _Death Without Company_. The only gripe I have with these books in the chapter lengths.


----------



## Cruxyh

Currently working my way through _Lord of the Night_ by Simon Spurrier, after picking it up from ebay a week or two ago. :biggrin:


----------



## Brother Subtle

Cruxyh said:


> Currently working my way through _Lord of the Night_ by Simon Spurrier, after picking it up from ebay a week or two ago. :biggrin:


One of my favourite books.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Finished _Vampire Hunter D: Tyrant's Stars_ Part 3 earlier on, will start Part 4 tomorrow. (Well today since its past midnight for me.)


LotN


----------



## Cruxyh

And that's _Lord of the Night_ done, liked it quite a bit so for now it can go and sit next to _Storm of Iron_ and _Dark Apostle_ on my bookshelf. Also started with _Valkia the Bloody_ by Sarah Cawkwell yesterday evening, must say I found it easy to get into the story. :biggrin:


----------



## Thatguy123

Just about to finish The Macharian crusade: Angel of fire and i must say that it is a very good read.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finally finished "Knights of the Blazing Sun" by Josh Reynolds. Took me forever to get into it, but when I did, I finished it off in 2 days. Am starting Chris Wraight's "Swords of Justice/Vengeance" series tonight. Good times.


----------



## Fire Tempered

Started Judging Eye by Scot Bakker. It's really well written, but its going slow for some reason. I love his setting, but I liked more characters from first trilogy, Prince of nothing. New ones are even more repulsive then old, if that's even possible, and I really haven't attached to any. He really does portray worst in people, I haven't read any other author whose books are so dark and gloom. Still, a great author, and must read for fantasy fans.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

In the middle of _Guardians of the Phoenix_ by Eric Brown. Post-apocalyptic survival that's interesting so far. Next for me is an ARC of _Hereward: The Devil's Army_ by James Wilde unless a ARC of _Fear to Tread_ by James Swallow turns up in the post.


----------



## TyphoidLmJ

Just finished up with "Thousand Sons" and Mechanicum" about to start on the Ravenor books. I bought the Eisenstien inquistion omnibus too I think, but I cant find it anywhere.


----------



## Tyrannus

Reading through the Wordbearers Omnibus at the moment. I also have Path of the Renegade in the queue of books to read and I should be getting my copy of Valkia the bloody soon.


----------



## Brother Subtle

1/3 through Dark Creed.


----------



## Svartmetall

About 50 pages in to _Fear To Tread_...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Just got _Fear to Tread_ in the post, will start reading it later tonight. _Guardians of the Phoenix_ has been put aside, but not abandoned completely.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Epic!  

Reading overtime to finish _Supernatural: Night Terror_, which is getting really great now, and will start _Fear to Tread_ once I finish it.


LotN


----------



## Corporal Punishment 69

Storm of Iron, my most favorite book for 40k, and also Harlequin for some old-time 40k...

Always I read more than one book, I also read a spanish book about abraham lincoln at this time, and the book "After Tamerlane", very very good book for thinking peoples, new look for way of the world from him.....


----------



## Designation P-90

Finished _Death Without Company _ the other day, then started _Kindness Goes Unpunished_. Ill be damned if these aren't some of the best books I have ever read.


----------



## dickie bell

currently reading Battle of the Fang


----------



## Cruxyh

Currently re-reading _Know no Fear_, after having finished both _Valkia the Bloody_ and _Nagash the Unbroken_. :grin:


----------



## Designation P-90

Wrapped up _Kindness Goes Unpunished_ two days ago then started _Another Mans Moccasins_. 

Next on the list is the Ultramarine Omnibus 2.


----------



## TechPr1est

up to page 180 of Game Of Thrones and im lovin it :grin:

george.r.r.martin is like aaron dembski bowden put in a blender with jrr tolkien


----------



## Cowlicker16

Just finished Storm of Iron by Chris Wraight, and it was amazing especially with the suprise cameo at the end, now I'm thinking about finally picking up either the 2 SoB books I got or the Eldar Path books I have.


----------



## March of Time

Finished a re-read of Horus Rising,Now I'm reading Wraith of Iron and Fear to Tread


----------



## Shepherd492

I have five reviews to do and not nearly enough time to do them 

In the meantime, I will continue to stack up tasks for myself by reading Gaunt's Ghosts: First and Only, Star Wars: The Courtship of Princess Leia, and Star Wars: Jedi: The Dark Side.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Finished Path of the Outcast, reviewed on TFF.

http://thefoundingfields.com/2012/07/path-outcast-gav-thorpe-advance-review-lord-night/

Next is any of these,










_Perfection_ and _Chosen of Khorne_ are first, and then _Treacheries of the Space Marines_, which I will share the contents with you all now.

_The Masters, Bidding_ by Matthew Farer
_The Carrion Anthemn_ by David Annandale
_Liberator_ by Jon Green
_The Long War_ by Andy Hoare
_Throne of Lies_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
_Bitter End_ by Sarah Cawkwell
_We are One_ by John French
_Torturer's Thirst_ by Andy Smillie
_Vox Dominus_ by Anthony Reynolds

Three reprints but the rest are all new, and i've only read one of those reprints so this should be a good anthology I think.


LotN


----------



## bixeightysix

Just finished _Legion_. Loved it. Next in the HH is _Battle for the Abyss_. Gonna be difficult to follow up _Legion_.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Expect to be disappointed. Worst novel in the Horus Heresy series to date, in my opinion.

Finished _The Devil's Army_ by James Wilde, and have read the first three chapters of _Full Dark House_ by Christopher Fowler. Interesting story so far. Next will be _Priests of Mars_ by Graham McNeill.


----------



## Doelago

Finished "Perfection" earlier. Was listenable, but the plot felt like a confusing mess to me. It had a few bright moments, but was mostly forgettable. 

Back to reading "Hammer of Daemons".


----------



## Dullie

Emperors Finest!
not the ciaphas one of course.
Robert Allen - Emperor's finest 
best fan fiction ive ever read. Didnt know that it was fanfiction until today actually...
just google it, its for free. definetely worth a read


----------



## Tawa

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Expect to be disappointed. Worst novel in the Horus Heresy series to date, in my opinion.


Referred to as "Battle for the Abysmal" around here.... :laugh:


Finished reading "Band of Brigands". Quite enjoyed it.
Factual, now onto Fiction with a spot of "Know No Fear".


----------



## Diatribe1974

After taking forever to get started, I finally finished "Sword of Justice" by Chris Wraight last night. Am off to start "Sword of Vengeance" also by Chris Wraight tonight.


----------



## Designation P-90

Finished _Another Mans Moccasins_ fifteen minutes ago, will start _Ultramarines: The Second Omnibus_ tomorrow.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Took me 4 days to finish "Sword of Vengeance" by Chris Wraight (which is speedy reading for me!) and will start up "Heroes of the Space Marines" (Anthology).


----------



## Freakytah

I'm half way through Lord of the Night while also reading Priests of Mars...and I just got the first Necromunda omnibus in the mail. Too many things I want to read at once!


----------



## Baron Spikey

On the 2nd book of the Hunger Games trilogy- was pleasantly surprised by the first book (I expected it to be crap...don't ask me why) so plowed straight into the 2nd one.


----------



## Captain_Daerys_Arrun

Started the Nagash trilogy. I have been on a sci fi binge for over a year so I thought I'd take a break. Plus I thought Wrath of Iron was terrible


----------



## Shadow Walker

HH:Fear to Tread


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_Wrath of Iron_ by Chris Wraight. Halfway through. Not a lot of IH action so far, but still a good read nonetheless.


----------



## Vaz

50 shades of grey. Missus wont shut up about it. Decide ti see what is so good about it, then reenact and shut her up again.


----------



## Doelago

Vaz said:


> 50 shades of grey. Missus wont shut up about it. Decide ti see what is so good about it, then reenact and shut her up again.


This review would save you a lot of pain. 

About to finish reading "Priests of Mars". Been one heck of an awesome read.


----------



## Designation P-90

Currently half way through _Courage and Honour _ and is it just me or are the tau boring as shit? Everything I have read involving them was dull. Maybe its the writers or the stories, but I think its that the tau are not interesting compared to other 40k factions. IG? Cool. The Inquisition? Cool. SM's? Cool. Chaos? Fucking cool. Tau? Ehh.....


----------



## Apostle

Priests of Mars. So far it's excellent. When I am at work and I dont have any patients on slow days. I have my trusty Space Wolves Omnibus, which i've owned FOREVER. Yet keep skipping to the newest releases...and it's a really good collection too...


----------



## DeathJester921

Currently reading The Outcast Dead. I've got nothing bad to say about it. I'm no critic. I just want to sit down, read the book, and enjoy it. I don't really see why people were all up in arms about it. I saw the contradictory part of the fluff in the book, but I recall seeing in a thread here that someone had posted an explanation by two authors explaining that little hiccup.


----------



## Fire Tempered

The Outcast dead is quite interesting book, i quite enjoyed it. Not among my top 5, but i liked it more than Deliverance Lost that came after.

I'm finishing first book of Gotrek and Felix, Trollslayer. I wanted to learn more about WHFB setting and dwarfs. I'm quite enjoying it so far. It's not great work of literature, but it's fun. I like this style of books with several connected but at the same time separate adventures. It reminds me of Elric books which i loved as younger.

Next will either be next Gotrek book, or maybe second omnibus of Black Company.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Temporarily stopped reading "Heroes of the Space Marines" (Anthology) and am reading "Vermintide" by Bruno Lee (aka C.L. Werner). I need my Skaven fix.


----------



## Shadow Walker

HH: Shadows of Treachery. Finished first short story from it - Death of Silversmith by Graham McNeill. It looks like it could be first anthology that I would enjoy all stories from [probably because there is no Nick Kyme or Rob Sanders in it].


----------



## Designation P-90

Almost done with _The Chapters Due_. What should I read next? The choices are _Angel of Fire_ and _Priests of Mars_.


----------



## Shadow Walker

I am half way through Path of the Outcast.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Reading my way through the huge noir-crime novel _The Twenty-Year Death_ by Ariel S. Winter. First time I've dipped into the noir setting since _LA Noire_, which was a fantastic game, although my Disc 2 got damanged so I can't advance any further .

Next five novels will be:

_Control Point_ by Myke Cole (Shadow Ops #1)
_Sharps_ by KJ Parker
_Caliban's War_ by James SA Corey (Expanse #2)
_Fulgrim_ by Graham McNeill (Horus Heresy #5)*
_Tommorow the Killing_ by Daniel Polansky (Low Town #2)

*Horus Heresy Re-Read currently in progress.


----------



## Tawa

Just started "The Primarchs"


----------



## Diatribe1974

After nibbling on Vermintide for a couple days (and working my ass off, thus causing a lack of desire to read), I finally plowed through 180 pages of the 252 page Vermintide in about 24 hours. Great read by C.L. Werner (like normal!).

Back to Heroes of the Space Marines (Anthology). BTW, do you ADB fans know he's got a Crimson Fist short story in that one? Yup! Might want to go get it if you don't already have it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Yep, it's awesome, isn't it? Highlight of the anthology for me.


----------



## Designation P-90

No one answered so I just started reading _Angel of Fire_. So far (about 50 pages in) its a better IG book than the first few Gaunt books.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Diatribe1974 said:


> Back to Heroes of the Space Marines (Anthology). BTW, do you ADB fans know he's got a Crimson Fist short story in that one? Yup! Might want to go get it if you don't already have it.


Yep. Did you know that he wrote a 14 page submission for a Crimson Fists trilogy that never went through because _Rynn's World_ was already in development.

But his blog says, quote.



> As I try to pitch a series of monthly Crimson Fist stories to Hammer & Bolter!


So we'll be seeing more of the Fists from ADB. Hopefully Argo will be among them and we'll get to see his death in the 13th Black Crusade as ADB said it would happen ages ago.


LotN


----------



## Diatribe1974

Lord of the Night said:


> Yep. Did you know that he wrote a 14 page submission for a Crimson Fists trilogy that never went through because _Rynn's World_ was already in development.
> 
> But his blog says, quote.
> 
> 
> 
> So we'll be seeing more of the Fists from ADB. Hopefully Argo will be among them and we'll get to see his death in the 13th Black Crusade as ADB said it would happen ages ago.
> 
> 
> LotN


I read the short story. It was pretty good. I enjoyed the Nick Kyme short in it more (while others gush over ADB's work like he's a messiah, I simply enjoy the work for what it is).


----------



## Designation P-90

Finished _Angel of Fire_ last night and WOW. It might be the best IG novel the Black Library had put out.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Designation P-90 said:


> Finished _Angel of Fire_ last night and WOW. It might be the best IG novel the Black Library had put out.


_Angel of Fire_ and _Ciaphas Cain_ are my favourite Guard novels. I'm don't care much for Gaunt's Ghosts.



Diatribe1974 said:


> I read the short story. It was pretty good. I enjoyed the Nick Kyme short in it more (while others gush over ADB's work like he's a messiah, I simply enjoy the work for what it is).


Hm, I admit that I do gush a little myself but ADB's books are just in another league for me, the quality is just beyond even Abnett and McNeill's best. Plus near every 40k subject i've ever wanted to read about he's written something on. Night Lords, Chaplain Grimaldus, Grey Knights, Word Bearers, Kharn the Betrayer, and now a multi-novel series about Abaddon and the Black Legion in their early days that he claims will be a _Gaunt's Ghosts_/_Gotrek and Felix_ sized series. If he does an SMB novel about the Astral Knights and the World Engine he'll have done everything i've ever wanted to read about in 40k.


LotN


----------



## Diatribe1974

Reading "Masters of Magic" by Chris Wraight. Didn't get very far in tonight (finished the last bit of "Heroes of the Space Marines" (Anthology). Will get in a ton further tomorrow though.


----------



## Fire Tempered

Reading Dragonslayer by Bill King. I think I' ll take a little break from Gotrek and Felix after this one. The Books of the South omnibus by Glen Cook is waiting on my shelf too long.


----------



## Vaz

Just bought Orion and Fear to Tread. Getting to read those over next week.


----------



## Noyzmarine

Age of Darkness


----------



## Paceyjg

Designation P-90 said:


> Finished _Angel of Fire_ last night and WOW. It might be the best IG novel the Black Library had put out.


I really didn't enjoy Angel of Fire that much which was a disappointment as I liked all of William Kings other Warhammer books.

Reading Battle of the Fang and thoroughly enjoying it.

Then I need to get back to The Saint which I am slowly plodding through.


----------



## Shadow Walker

Finished Iron Guard. Very good read and promising author.


----------



## Designation P-90

Paceyjg said:


> I really didn't enjoy Angel of Fire that much which was a disappointment as I liked all of William Kings other Warhammer books.
> 
> Reading Battle of the Fang and thoroughly enjoying it.
> 
> Then I need to get back to The Saint which I am slowly plodding through.



What didn't you like about it? 



Currently half way through the Time of Legends book _Empire_.


----------



## Paceyjg

Designation P-90 said:


> What didn't you like about it?


The constant descriptions of Macharias for one. 

I thought it has the potential to get very good when the group headed into the under hive but I fund the whole story a bit flat.


----------



## Matcap

Current read: Fear to tread, which I'm devouring in a few days.

Also, hiya new member here!


----------



## Designation P-90

Finished all 1021 pages of _The Legend of Sigmar_ yesterday. I loved it, loved loved loved it. Currently reading _The Sweet Hereafter_ by Russel Banks for a class. Im 3/4 of the way through and boy is it depressing.


----------



## Designation P-90

Just finished _The Sweet Hereafter _. Will start on _The Club Dumas_ this weekend.


----------



## Tymesious

I'm currently reading "The Last Chancers" after just finishing reading "Grey Knight Omnibus" and before that the "Soul Drinker Omnibus" and "Chapter War"


----------



## Cruxyh

Currently reading the Blood Bowl Omnibus by Matt Forbeck.... circus of hilarity seems like a bit of an understatement to me.


----------



## Tensiu

Horus Rising. I find it quite entertaining, not just because it's about Warhammer 40.000, but also because I've only red one book in english before, and it was very short. Not even a book, actually - Burning Chrome by William Gibson.


----------



## Designation P-90

Finished _The Club Dumas_ last week and just started _The Red Duke_.


----------



## DeathJester921

Reading Battle of the Fang right now. Enjoying it immensely. Next up after this is finally finishing A Clash of Kings. Only reason I stopped reading it was to catch up with the HH series. was 3-4, maybe 5 books behind. Anyway, with the release of The Primarchs, i'm now one book behind. That comes after A Clash of Kings. The other HH books that have been released recently have yet to become available at the Barnes&Noble here, so they are not listed


----------



## Cruxyh

Just finished Fear to Tread, must say I actually liked it quite a lot. now back to the Bloodbowl!


----------



## Tyrannus

Currently reading Dark Creed, finished Dark Disciple and Dark Apostle not too long ago.

Dark Disciple is definitely my favourite atm. I couldn't put it down compared to Dark Apostle and was just sooooo good. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Designation P-90

Yesterday I finished up _Luthor Huss_ and then started _Wrath of Iron_. Its amazing how the quality can vary from novel to novel with an author. _Huss _ was fricking amazing in every way possible while I had to stop _WoI _ halfway through as it was dull, boring, plodding and just... blehh. I hate to not finish novels but by God _WoI_ was just painful.


----------



## Blackwire

I've gone a bit into the old school GW comics range. I bought myself _The Complete Kal Jerico_. It's been a joy discovering a character I've had stuck in mind for ages, with no prior knowledge of what he entails. It's given me heaps to talk about, so I've started a review series up where I'm going to tackle them episodically. Should be fun. :grin:


----------



## Designation P-90

Halfway through Ishmael Reeds _Yellow-Back Radio Broke Down_. Its one of the wildest things I have ever read. Its a "western" story but unlike anything you could imagine. The world is filled with the bizarre and absurd and it reflects in the writing itself. There are few punctuation marks present anywhere so you HAVE to re read portions to understand whats going on. I HIGHLY recommend it. After its done Im on to C.L. Werners _Brunner the Bounty Hunter_.


----------



## Tawa

Just about to start reading _Bullet Magnet_ by Mick Flynn


----------



## Diatribe1974

Currently: _ "Legion of the Damned"_ by Rob Sanders.

Next Up: "_Wrath of Iron"_ by Chris Wraight.


----------



## March of Time

I'm about half way though The Great Betrayal and I'm loving it


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Currently reading an ARC of Simon Scarrow's _Sword and Scimitar_, and really enjoying it. Will be reading either John Charles Scott's _Ghosts of Earth_ or _The King's Blood_ by Daniel Abraham next, I think.

Also, some very good news, I have my first book quote, in VM Zito's debut novel, _The Return Man_! 










Also, it's really good to see that the site's back up again. Hopefully we won't have anymore future crashes.


----------



## Diatribe1974

will be finishing up Legion of the Damned tonight (been a great read so far) and moving onto Wrath of Iron tomorrow.


----------



## Designation P-90

Finished _Swords of the Emperor _ recently and am currently half way through _Orion: The Vaults of Winter_. The former is really good, perhaps the best WF stuff I am read. Orion is okay so far, my only complaint is that the majority of the cast are Gods/Goddess or nature Spirits and that much of it takes place in unstable ever changing spirit realms. The story is good but its a bit tough to get into.


----------



## DeathJester921

Diatribe1974 said:


> will be finishing up Legion of the Damned tonight (been a great read so far) and moving onto Wrath of Iron tomorrow.


Where as i'm not going to be finishing Legion of the Damned tonight, that is what I am currently reading. Next up is The Primarchs.


----------



## Brother Subtle

I've got Pariah ordered, and Angel Exterminus. Last night I heard this whispering noise coming from my book shelf. 'Reeead me... Reeeead me' it kept saying. On closer inspection it was the Eisenhorn Omnibus calling to me. I loved that book so so much. I might have to start the whole Eisenhorn>Ravenor saga again... I suspect warp involvement in these events. The changer of ways moves are always beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Diatribe1974

DeathJester921 said:


> Where as i'm not going to be finishing Legion of the Damned tonight, that is what I am currently reading. Next up is The Primarchs.


Finished up LotD tonight. Was a VERY great read.



Got Pirates of the Caribbean 3 vibe from the Legion when they showed up at the end.


Now I move onto the great Chris Wraight & with what I'm sure will be another excellent novel from him: _ "Wrath of Iron"_.


----------



## Valrak




----------



## Designation P-90

Diatribe1974 said:


> Finished up LotD tonight. Was a VERY great read.
> 
> 
> 
> Got Pirates of the Caribbean 3 vibe from the Legion when they showed up at the end.
> 
> 
> Now I move onto the great Chris Wraight & with what I'm sure will be another excellent novel from him: _ "Wrath of Iron"_.



Man good luck with Wrath of Iron, I found it unreadable.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Currently reading James Treadwell's _Advent_ and am finding it quite interesting, but have only read 40-ish pages. Also on the e-reader I'm making my way through _Star Wars - The Old Republic: Annihilation_ by Drew Karpyshyn as an ARC and am really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Designation P-90 said:


> Man good luck with Wrath of Iron, I found it unreadable.


Am about 80 pages in so far and it's been a great read.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Diatribe1974 said:


> Am about 80 pages in so far and it's been a great read.


It is a great read.. it's also the most depressing 40k novel around. Nothing else captures the grimdark spirit of 40k better than the Purging of Contquaal. And Wraight does a fantastic job of putting it to print.


LotN


----------



## Designation P-90

Lord of the Night said:


> It is a great read.. it's also the most depressing 40k novel around. Nothing else captures the grimdark spirit of 40k better than the Purging of Contquaal. And Wraight does a fantastic job of putting it to print.
> 
> 
> LotN


Really? I don't remember ANY characters or what the basic plot was. Something about an invasion or something. All I do remember is overly long bullshit about air combat. I get that its a Space Marine BATTLES book but god damn having page after page after page of dog fights is boring as fuck. Helsreach and Battle of the Fang were both great because they featured strong INTERESTING characters alongside battles. WOI was just some Iron Hands dick being a dick while boring explosions happened around him. Its strange that I found the book so unreadable when I loved all of Wraights other books, hell his _Swords of the Emperor_ omnibus was fucking amazing.


----------



## Brother Subtle

Six chapters into the Eisenhorn Omnibus. And it's just as good the 2nd time around. I'd say almost better. With the full Eisenhorn and Ravenor omnibus behind you, you pick up on so much more the 2nd time around, becuase you know where to look!


----------



## Diatribe1974

Designation P-90 said:


> Really? I don't remember ANY characters or what the basic plot was. Something about an invasion or something. All I do remember is overly long bullshit about air combat. I get that its a Space Marine BATTLES book but god damn having page after page after page of dog fights is boring as fuck. Helsreach and Battle of the Fang were both great because they featured strong INTERESTING characters alongside battles. WOI was just some Iron Hands dick being a dick while boring explosions happened around him. Its strange that I found the book so unreadable when I loved all of Wraights other books, hell his _Swords of the Emperor_ omnibus was fucking amazing.


So far, it's been a great book. For the rate I normally read at, I'm destroying this book in the amount I'm reading over my norm. Should have it finished in a day or two. Next up will be: _Hunt for Voldorius_ by Andy Hoare.


----------



## Designation P-90

Finished _Orion_ yesterday. It REALLY picks up half way through, and I am really looking forward to the next in the series. 

Just started _Live and Let Die_.


----------



## Koegler

Just Got Brotherhood of the Storm in the mail today


----------



## Jacobite

The Curse of the Gloamglozer by Paul Stewart and Chris Riddell


----------



## Brother Subtle

Got this little gem today. Might have to pause the Eisenhorn Omnibus!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Spoiled for choice at the minute. :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'm going with _Angel Exterminatus_. My batch arrived earlier today as well .


----------



## Diatribe1974

Currently reading: _"Hunt for Voldorius"_ by Andy Hoare. So far, so good, despite some folks reservations about Hoare's writings with the White Scars in the past. Should hopefully have it chewed through in the next 4 days or so and then will finish the final (of all that's been released at least!) Space Marine Battles books: _"The Fall of Damnos"_ by Nick Kyme. After that, waiting (impatiently) for C.L. Werners offerings of _"The Siege of Castellax"_ & also for my Chris Wraight novella: _"Brotherhood of the Storm_" to arrive.


----------



## Tawa

Since my last post in this thread, I have read;

Wrath of Iron & Devil's Charge.

Currently 2/3 of the way through "An Ordinary Soldier"


----------



## Doelago

Lord of the Night said:


> Spoiled for choice at the minute. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> LotN


Every damn time I see you making these posts I throw myself screaming at the computer screen trying to throttle you to death...


----------



## Shadow Walker

Almost finished rereading The Outcast Dead and I have found another mistake [except well known Magnus' warning one]. On page 42 Roxanne sees mural depicting various SM legions. Traitors [ones from Isstvan 3] images are partialy destroyed but there is also Iron Warrior and at that time they were still considered loyal.


----------



## Marley

Hello all,

Long time Warhammer/ 40K fan, Black Library reader and forum lurker :grin:

New member !

Currently reading "Shadows of Treachery" and have just finished "Brotherhood of the Storm". Felt "Brotherhood " was excellent and that Chris Wraight really brought the White Scars to life. Definately hoping for a novel to follow on at some point. 

For "Shadows".... not among the top tier of Heresy books in my view so far but really liking "The Kaban Machine" and still an enjoyable read.


----------



## Designation P-90

Finished up both _Live and Let Die_ and _Casino Royale_ last week. Currently reading_ Moonraker_.

Goddamn I love these 007 books.


----------



## Stop Making Sense

Well, according to my kindle I am 80% through Deliverance Lost. After that I've got The Grey Knights omnibus to read or may start The Dark Elder series.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Welcome to the forum, Stop Making Sense. Hope you enjoy your stay!

I myself am now in Roger Zelazny's _Knight of Shadows_, book 8 of the Chronicles of Amber. Book 7 was a marked improvement over book 6 in the Amber series, and I'm hoping this one will continue the trend.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_The Heroes_ by Joe Abercrombie, and bloody loving it. I know it was released this time last year, but it's still a great read and if it's only my second Abercrombie book, he's now one of my favourite fantasy authors. And it's a standalone, so go and read it. Now.

Also making progress with _The Great North Road_ by Peter F. Hamilton, an ebook. Bloody hell, it's huge.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Peter Hamilton tends to write large books, yeah. To such a degree he has a 6 volume trilogy, since each book in the trilogy was split in half and published separately: the Night's Dawn trilogy.

(they later made omnibus editions of each single third of the trilogy)


----------



## Jacobite

Oh Peter F Hamilton. It took me a year to read the first three books of the Commonwealth saga, not only are they long but at they are also very dense, which is fine don't get me wrong but sometimes I want something a little bit frivolous.

That said after reading them I'm not really in the mood for reading much at the moment.


----------



## Shadow Walker

Finished Horus Heresy: Brotherhood of the Storm. Bloody awesome! Best work of Chris Wraight.


----------



## Cruxyh

Currently reading through _The Sundering_, been quite fun so far, despite all the elves.


----------



## Fire Tempered

Finished Angel Exterminatus yesterday, now next book in Black Company series, Silver Spike.


----------



## Hachiko

Yesterday, finished AD-B's _Soul hunter_. Enjoyed it very, very much.
Now, onto....no idea. Tried starting _Redemption Corps_, but couldn't get into it.
Possible next-up's:
Redemption Corps (stay the course)
Wrath of Iron
Ghostmaker (Gaunt's Ghosts)
Flight of the Eisentstein
Starfishers (Glen Cook)
Eagle in the Snow


----------



## Atyaman

Hachiko said:


> Yesterday, finished AD-B's _Soul hunter_. Enjoyed it very, very much.
> Now, onto....no idea. Tried starting _Redemption Corps_, but couldn't get into it.


If you enjoyed _Soul Hunter_, why not continue with _Blood Reaver_ and _Void Stalker_?


----------



## Hachiko

Atyaman said:


> If you enjoyed _Soul Hunter_, why not continue with _Blood Reaver_ and _Void Stalker_?


Believe me that is the natural inclination.
However, I need to space out my AD-B intake. Few reasons why:
There are only so many titles out there.
Any title that follows an AD-B book has a tough act to follow. I'm assuming this will be compounded by reading 2 or 3 of his books in a row.
While I still like Helsreach better than Soul Hunter (I love that epic, Gemmellian siege aspect, hopeless odds, etc.), Soul Hunter is written better. So everything points to this series being worthy of all the epic fanfare assigned to it.
Alas, the spirit is weak. I will probably move on to Blood Reaver in the end....


----------



## Atyaman

Hachiko said:


> Believe me that is the natural inclination.
> However, I need to space out my AD-B intake. Few reasons why:
> There are only so many titles out there.
> Any title that follows an AD-B book has a tough act to follow. I'm assuming this will be compounded by reading 2 or 3 of his books in a row.
> While I still like Helsreach better than Soul Hunter (I love that epic, Gemmellian siege aspect, hopeless odds, etc.), Soul Hunter is written better. So everything points to this series being worthy of all the epic fanfare assigned to it.
> Alas, the spirit is weak. I will probably move on to Blood Reaver in the end....


Perfectly sound reasoning.'Till your last two sentences, when it shatters to little pieces. 

On the other hand if one's finished with all of Aaron's work, then one, from that point forward, can't help but space out the intake of the next installments.


----------



## Diatribe1974

After taking a couple day break from reading, I finally buckled down and read the last half of "The Hunt for Voldorius" by Andy Hoare. Started reading "Brotherhood of the Storm" novella by Chris Wraight.


----------



## Marley

Finished "Shadows of Treachery with Prince of Crows definately being the highlight. Sevatar was actually funny which wasnt something I expected.
Currently about halfway through "Angel Exterminatus" - absolutely loving the sick, twisted, scary portrayal of The Emperors Children and great interaction between them and the Iron Warriors. 

Question if I may - I am reading the enhanced ebook version and according to my kindle I am at 48%. So far only had 1 (admittedly really cool:grin illustration. I was expecting more illustrations, so does the hardback contain more ?

Thanks


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished_ "Brotherhood of the Storm"_ by Chris Wraight tonight. Very good book. Wish there was more to it, but ah well. Will start on the last (currently available) Space Marines Battles book: _"Fall of Damnos_" by Nick Kyme, tomorrow. Then will probably bounce back & forth from WHFB & WH40k books for awhile (have several BL Hardcovers to read & even a PoD novel to chew through).


----------



## Marley

Finished "Angel Exterminatus" and started "Dead Winter". Really enjoyed the Thanquol books by Werner so I have high hopes !


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_The Affair_ by Lee Child, the latest Jack Reacher novel in paperback. Even though I've only read the first two, I figured I'd be okay with this one as it is a prequel.

_Hounded_ by Kevin Hearne is my eBook read at the same time as _The Affair_, for bus journeys, and _Chosen of Khorne_ is my current Audio Drama.

*Next 5 Books:*

_The Gods of Gotham_ by Lyndsay Faye
_Neferata_ by Josh Reynolds
_The Player of Games_ by Iain M. Banks
_The Hero of Ages_ by Brandon Sanderson
_Pariah_ by Dan Abnett


----------



## Hachiko

_Heart of Darkness_ by Joseph Conrad on my e-reader. Loving it.

_Eagle in the Snow_ by Wallace Breem in hardcover. My read-at-home-and-on-the-throne book of the moment. Only get to read a page or so a page. But it is great so far.


----------



## Tawa

'Fear to Tread' atm. Seems ok so far


----------



## Designation P-90

Finished _Written on the Body_ today. It was not my cup of tea. Depending on time available my next book will either be _From Russia with Love_ or_ Shogun_.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Finished _The Affair_ by Lee Child today. Pretty good stuff. Now moving onto Derek Landy's _Playing with Fire_ - against my initially planned 5 titles that I needed to pick from next (see above), because the first Skulduggery Pleasant novel impressed me a lot.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Finished _The Affair_ by Lee Child today. Pretty good stuff. Now moving onto Derek Landy's _Playing with Fire_ - against my initially planned 5 titles that I needed to pick from next (see above), because the first Skulduggery Pleasant novel impressed me a lot.


Yeah it's really a gripping series. I'm reading book 7 _Kingdom of the Wicked_ right now, each book is better than the last. Plus in _Playing with Fire_ you get to see two very awesome characters for the first time. My personal favourite Billy-Ray Sanguine, and Vaurien Scapegrace the Killer Supreme. :laugh:


LotN


----------



## polynike

The Siege of Castellax


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

_Wrath of Iron_ by Chris Wraight and _The Emperor's Gift_ by ADB. 

For a book about them, I found it difficult to find an Iron Hand that I was interested in. Of the three Iron Hands that figure majorly in the narrative, two had purged almost all emotion from themselves. It was hard to sympathize or even to see things from their point of view. I really had a hard time figuring out who to root for.

I think part of my dissatisfaction was the fact that the conflict between the IH and the IG was the fact that the IH knew the limits of the IG forces under their command and yet pushed them far beyond those limits and then derided them as being weak. Oh, and tell them nothing at all about what the point of the operations were, because all IG commanders are willing to sacrifice all their men without knowing why. :headbutt:

Magos Ys was one of the more intriguing characters in _Wrath of Iron_ and she only appears in the very beginning and end. I found it odd that a character that was almost all augments was still more human than any of the Iron Hands. 


I really liked _The Emperor's Gift_. The POV of a flawed GK was a good choice. I rooted for him even as his choices led to bad ends. 

One thing that I liked was the fact that even as he tried to understand and relate to the Inquisition agents that he worked with, I knew that no matter how much they talked, there would be no complete understanding. 

This carried over to the conflict between the GK and the SW during the First War of Armageddon. It's good (for a relative value of 'good') people on either side doing what they think is right (or in the case of one side, what they're commanded to do) and they simply couldn't come to an understanding.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

_Snuff_ by Sir Terry Pratchett. He's not letting the Alzheimer's slow him down so far. Long may it last.


----------



## Tawa

Khorne's Fist said:


> _Snuff_ by Sir Terry Pratchett. He's not letting the Alzheimer's slow him down so far. Long may it last.


Amen to that! By far one of my top authors to read


----------



## Marley

Just finished 'Dead Winter' by C L Winter. As with all his novels thus far, I really enjoyed it. Much more scheming and politics than battle and bloodshed. Great to see the way the Skaven insinuate themselves into the underbelly of imperial society and some real moments of horror in the book made this a great read.


----------



## Jacobite

The Winter Knights by Paul Stewart and Chris Riddell.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_The Siege of Castellax_ by CL Werner was amazing and really enjoyable to read. I've got a review soon. Now on _The Player of Games_ by Iain M. Banks and enjoying it so far. My second Culture novel behind _Consider Phelbas_, which was also awesome.


----------



## Hachiko

_Witch Finder_ by C.L. Werner. Matthias Thulman is kick-ass.


----------



## DeathJester921

Fear to Tread. Enjoying it so far. Cant wait to get to Shadows of Treachery. Skimmed through it and enjoyed some of the light they put on Kurze.


----------



## nightgaunt

The Flight of The Eisenstein by James Swallow.

edit:
what is the difference between this forum, Bolter and Chainsword, Dakkadakka and Warseer?
I'm more interested in Black Library discussions.. Am I in the right place?


----------



## Doelago

"Betrayer" by Aaron Dembski-Bowden... Blood... *For the Blood God!*


----------



## Lord of the Night

Doelago said:


> "Betrayer" by Aaron Dembski-Bowden... Blood... *For the Blood God!*


I hate you.


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Reading the ebook of Betrayer now


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_Hero of Ages_ by Brandon Sanderson. It's not often that the general public manage to get access to the latest _Horus Heresy_ novel before the reviewers do, but I can only hope that it turns up soon - it looks awesome.


----------



## Cruxyh

Currently reading _Neferata_ by Josh Reynolds. liked it so far.


----------



## Doelago

Lord of the Night said:


> I hate you.
> 
> 
> LotN


----------



## Diatribe1974

Am slowly chewing through "The Siege of Castellax" by C.L. Werner. I'd normally have a book like this done by now, but new "Lady Friends" in my life have...umm....distracted me from my attentions. So yeah, I'm working on it! It's been a great book so far.


----------



## polynike

Just finishing off Betrayer


----------



## Fire Tempered

Same. Great writing. Definitely best HH book this year, although KNF was also good.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras

I've just started reading through The 1st Ultramarine Omnibus. 

_Nightbringer_ is certainly a slow burner. Though that's no bad thing.


----------



## WaLkAwaY

Currently reading:

Sisters of Battle: Faith and Fire
Caiphas Cain: Death and Glory
Death Watch: Xenos Hunters
Salamanders: Tome of Fire


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_Angelmaker_ by Nick Harkaway, and _The Fractal Prince_ by Hannu Rajaniemi. Enjoying both so far.


----------



## DeathJester921

Bloodcurdling Tales of Horrors and the Macabre. Haven't gotten too far into it yet. Finished the first short story. Thats it so far. I think i'm going to enjoy these other short stories.


----------



## Paceyjg

Just finished Kal Jerico. Took quite a while, had some good bits but not really much to get excited about. May try and get back to The Saint by Dan Abnett, although I find that hard going as well


----------



## Doelago

Angels of Darkness, but I should probably have read it _before_ I read Ravenwing...


----------



## polynike

Just finished Ravenwing. Got bored with Pariah half way through and currently enjoying Ahriman:Exile


----------



## Doelago

polynike said:


> Got bored with Pariah half way through


Dude... Your missing out on the best part...


----------



## Jacobite

Stormchaser by Paul Stewart


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras

So just finished Nightbringer and Warriors of Ultramar. I felt Nightbringer was a slow starter, and ended with a bang (like a lot of BL books funnily enough). 

Warriors of Ultramar nailed that 'bolter porn' feel down pretty well. 

Onto Dark Sky, Black Sun now.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Nearly finished _Angel Exterminatus_, which I'm really enjoying. Perturabo is turning out to be a surprisingly likable character. Have downloaded Betrayer, so I'll get straight into that when I'm finished.


----------



## gen.ahab

Working my way through the Space Wolf Second Omnibus for the 3rd time. Yeah, not the greatest writing, but fun as hell.


----------



## TyphoidLmJ

Just finished "Endurance, Shackleton"s astounding Journey" and "Cadian Blood" and "Straight Sivler"..
Reading "Name of the Rose" by Eco right now.


----------



## polynike

Doelago said:


> Dude... Your missing out on the best part...


Picked it up again after finishing Exile


----------



## Tawa

Just started 'Salvations Reach'


----------



## TyphoidLmJ

polynike said:


> Picked it up again after finishing Exile


I dunno. I put it down halfway through as well. Really not what I was expecting at all. I might go back to it later, but I cant seeing getting invested in it like the first two trilogies.


----------



## Jacobite

Midnight Over Sanctaphrax by Paul Stewart.

Getting through the Edge Chronicles now, about halfway through.


----------



## Djinn24

Deliverance Lost by Gav Thorpe


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_Empire in Black And Gold_ by Adrian Tchaikovsky, the first novel in the Shadows of the Apt series which is very good so far, slightly weird - but I wasn't going to pass up a £0.99 deal on the Kindle Fire especially as it has been under my radar for a while.

I'm also making my way through _The Reality Dysfunction_ by Peter F. Hamilton. Very, very slowly.


----------



## Loli

On the 40K front since im replacing the TPBs with ebooks im rereading alot of stuff, but currently im reading Flesh by Chris Wraight alongside Hellsreach by ADB.

In none 40k related books im reading King of Thorns by Mark Lawrence.


----------



## Loli

opps DP sorry


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras

I'm currently reading the 1st Space Wolf omnibus. There seems to be a comedy Nurgle prince in Ragner's Claw. Chaos banter!

Also been nosing through The Walking Dead comics... I like!


----------



## TyphoidLmJ

Bane_of_Kings said:


> _
> I'm also making my way through The Reality Dysfunction by Peter F. Hamilton. Very, very slowly._


_

That was one great series. I liked "Pandora's Star" and "Judas Unchained" by him better, but only a little._


----------



## Tom.w

Finished reading Betrayer by adam desky bowden was a great read highly recommended.


----------



## Apfeljunge

adam desky bowden? :laugh: never heard that one before. 

On topic: just finished the first Dresden Files book. I enjoyed it a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## Tawa

Apfeljunge said:


> just finished the first Dresden Files book.


What's this?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Tawa said:


> What's this?


_Storm Front_ by Jim Butcher. A very awesome debut to a very strong series that many consider to be the best urban fantasy series out there (myself included). It's well worth a look into.



> _The novels of the Dresden Files have become synonymous with action-packed urban fantasy and non-stop fun. Storm Front is Jim Butcher's first novel and introduces his most famous and popular character-Harry Dresden, wizard for hire.
> 
> For his first case, Harry is called in to consult on a grisly double murder committed with the blackest of magic. At first, the less-than-solvent Harry's eyes light up with dollar signs. But where there's black magic, there's a black mage. Now, that black mage knows Harry's name. And things are about to get very...interesting._


I'm currently reading _Darth Plageius_ by James Luceno, which is awesome, and have reached the 330 page mark with _The Reality Dysfunction_ by Peter F. Hamilton. There's ever so many pages... :shok: (1200-ish)


----------



## Tawa

Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Storm Front_ by Jim Butcher. A very awesome debut to a very strong series that many consider to be the best urban fantasy series out there (myself included). It's well worth a look into.


Shall have a look at that


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Storm Front_ by Jim Butcher. A very awesome debut to a very strong series that many consider to be the best urban fantasy series out there (myself included). It's well worth a look into.





Tawa said:


> Shall have a look at that


_Dresden Files_ is good but it's not the best urban fantasy series, at least not imo. Imo the best urban fantasy series is _Skulduggery Pleasant_. I never laugh as hard as when I read an SP novel, they are side-splittingly hilarious and massive fun to read. :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## Brother Subtle

About to start this!










LotR 50th anniversary. And yes, they're gold leaf pressed page edges. Beautiful book. It's going to take me a month or two I'd say!


----------



## Tawa

Brother Subtle said:


> About to start this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LotR 50th anniversary. And yes, they're gold leaf pressed page edges. Beautiful book. It's going to take me a month or two I'd say!


Now that is something I'd wrap up and stash away :so_happy:


----------



## Jacobite

A fine piece of book making there Brother, I'm not a huge fan of the words written in it, but the book itself is beautiful.

Just started The Last Of The Sky Pirates by Paul Stewart.


----------



## Designation P-90

Finished _Pariah_ a few weeks ago, loved it. Started _Fear to Tread_ but got bored with it about 150 pages in, stopped reading and just read a plot summary online. Started _A __Game of Thrones_, currently 200 pages in and I don't see me putting these books down until I have read them all.


----------



## Cruxyh

Just started on _Angels of Darkness_ after putting down _Horus Rising_... I found it boring this time around, which makes me wonder how I got through it the first time. :dunno:


----------



## Jacobite

Last of the Rook Barkwater Trilogy now: Freeglader. Only got the last of the 4 Lost Barkscrolls to read and then The Immortals and the Farrow Ridges and the Edge Chronicles will be complete.


----------



## dickie bell

Currently reading the armageddon omnibus, really enjoying it so far


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_Ghostman_ by Roger Hobbs, a thriller similar Lee Child's works.

And yes, in case anyone's noticed, my avatar/sig has just gained more _Firefly_.


----------



## Tawa

Sir Terry Pratchett's "Unseen Academicals". :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Tawa said:


> Sir Terry Pratchett's "Unseen Academicals". :laugh:


Brilliant. Brings new meaning to Fantasy Football.

Reading Joe Abercrombie's _Red Country_. Excellent.


----------



## Tawa

Khorne's Fist said:


> Brilliant. Brings new meaning to Fantasy Football.


Up the Dimmers! :laugh:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Khorne's Fist said:


> Reading Joe Abercrombie's _Red Country_. Excellent.


It's awesome, I read it in December and really enjoyed it, my second favourite novel of 2012 (behind _King of Thorns_ by Mark Lawrence).

I'm still reading Roger Hobbs _Ghostman_ myself, and it's certainly proving to be interesting now. I think fans of Heist films will love this book.


----------



## Shadow Walker

Finished Yarrick: Chains of Golgotha. Good read from a new BL author. I think that it would be even more enjoyable if it was a full novel instead of novella.


----------



## darkreever

_Void Stalker_, _Treacheries of the Space Marines_, _Brunner the bounty hunter_, and _The Emperor's Finest_.


Also looking through _Deliverance Lost_ in order to see if there was any reason why the first batch of new astartes Corax created would not be able to pass on their genetic legacy.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Some of my own work actually.

I'm not pleased with myself right now...


----------



## Jacobite

Went away on a work trip that lasted longer than expected so I took a book I hadn't started with me. Death's Head by David Gunn, finished that quickly (4 days) and then also read The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (3 days), also finished that quickly.

Both were ok, Death's Head was pretty low brow tbh not much depth to it but still readable.

The Forever War: the first 50 or so pages were pretty poor I felt both in terms of ideas and the writing but it picked up after that much more complicated themes and ideas. I'll probably end up reading the others, they are classics of the genre so I should read them.


----------



## Hachiko

Jacobite said:


> and then also read The Forever War by Joe Haldeman (3 days), also finished that quickly.


Need to read this.

Currently reading Starship Troopers by Robert A. Heinlein. It was a tossup between that, Forever War, and Old Man's War. It seems those three and John Steakley's Armor often are mentioned together. I know I love Armor.


----------



## Jacobite

Yea they often are. I read Starship Troopers years ago. I've started reading Old Mans War before, I'll actually finish it one day. One thing to bear in mind with The Forever War is that it was written in the 70s and some of the things mentioned are very obviously the authors response to social issues and movements from that time.


----------



## Hachiko

Jacobite said:


> One thing to bear in mind with The Forever War is that it was written in the 70s and some of the things mentioned are very obviously the authors response to social issues and movements from that time.


I'm actually looking forward to that aspect. A strong social commentary woven into a futuristic setting. If done right, it is the strength of science fiction IMO, a platform to show that no matter how advanced technologically we become, the human spirit is still the stronger force. This is assuming, of course, the book is written well to begin with.
Starship Troopers came out in what, 59? Only a few pages in and it is very strong, and doesn't feel 'dated'.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Half way through _Fallen Dragon_ by Peter F. Hamilton. A mate has been recommending him to me for a long time, but this is my first of his books. So far so good.

In the meantime I also read _Dark Heart_ and _The Smallest Detail_. Not bad for shorts. It was nice to see Jurgen get some time from out under the shadow of Cain.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_Pariah_ by Dan Abnett. Having mixed feelings about this so far, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Cruxyh

Just finished _Betrayer_, currently trying to decide between reading _Dune_ for the fourteenth time or start on _Ravenwing_. Oh well.


----------



## WaLkAwaY

I just finished the second Salamander book and have started the third. I had heard that a lot of people did not really like these books but I think they are actually a really nice read. Or maybe I am confusing that there are a lot of chapters that do not like the Salamanders and I am thinking it was people. Not sure which.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

And there's _Pariah_ out of the way. The conclusion was great but the rest was merely average unfortunately. My least favourite Abnett book that I've read unfortunately.

Now moving onto _Fortress Frontier_ by Myke Cole, _What Lies Within_ by Tom Vowler & _Black Feathers_ by Joseph D'Lacey. Two of the three should be good reads whilst I'm not sure about the middle.


----------



## Nacho libre

I'm reading red fury by James swallows.


----------



## DeathJester921

I'm torn between several books right now. Halo Glasslands, Bloodcurdling Tales of Horror and the Macabre, A Storm of Swords, and Shadows of Treachery. Will be getting Shadows of Treachery out of the way soon, in preperation for Angel Exterminatus and Betrayer to come into the book store I frequent. Getting a bit antsy...


----------



## Tawa

DeathJester921 said:


> Will be getting Shadows of Treachery out of the way soon, in preperation for Angel Exterminatus and Betrayer to come into the book store I frequent. Getting a bit antsy...


I'm waiting for Angel Exterminatus & Betrayer to arrive as a normal frikkin paperback


----------



## DeathJester921

Tawa said:


> I'm waiting for Angel Exterminatus & Betrayer to arrive as a normal frikkin paperback


Thats what I meant. Getting more and more antsy as the days go by. Think I saw Betrayer comes out in paperback sometime in early april. Not sure about Angel Exterminatus. Forgot to check for that one. I can only assume that it comes out in paperback before Betrayer. Damn you Barnes & Noble for not being able to get them in sooner! Still love that store though. Its the only store I ever go to out at the mall anymore.


----------



## Tawa

DeathJester921 said:


> Thats what I meant. Getting more and more antsy as the days go by. Think I saw Betrayer comes out in paperback sometime in early april. Not sure about Angel Exterminatus.


Argh! April! :suicide:


----------



## DeathJester921

Tawa said:


> Argh! April! :suicide:


Well, thats for my store. Not sure about other book stores. Could be different for you. Maybe... Possibly... Ok, I doubt it.


----------



## Tawa

DeathJester921 said:


> Well, thats for my store. Not sure about other book stores. Could be different for you. Maybe... Possibly... Ok, I doubt it.


Not a bean on the BL website at the minute


----------



## DeathJester921

Tawa said:


> Not a bean on the BL website at the minute


I got my info from the Barnes & Noble here. They have one of those computers you can use to search for Titles, and it tells you whether they have the title or not. If they have it, it'll usually tell you what section the book will be in and so on so forth. You know, useful stuff like that. When I looked up Betrayer, I saw that they will be getting the book in sometime in April. Early April I think. So yeah, could be different for you book store. I guess we'll see, eh?


----------



## Tawa

DeathJester921 said:


> So yeah, could be different for you book store. I guess we'll see, eh?


Still got the last HH book to read yet, and the two most recent SMB books....


----------



## DeathJester921

Yeah. Got Shadows of Treachery. About half way through right now. Just started on The Kaban Project a few nights ago (I'm not as avid a reader as I used to be, so it takes me a while to get through the books I have). As for SMB books, I have The Gildar Rift, Architect of Fate, and The Fall of Damnos to go through. Already read Battle of the Fang, Helsreach, and Legion of the Damned. Great books. Helsreach and Battle of the Fang are tied for No. 1 IMO.


----------



## Fire Tempered

Reading second book in Mistborn trilogy, named Well of Ascension. I was pretty satisfied with a first one, not my favourite fantasy book, but has some really well explained and interesting concepts.


----------



## Oldenangry

Currently reading the Eisenhorn Omnibus for the second time (first time was back in '09). Currently three chapters into Malleus.


----------



## Lucast

_On Her Majestys' Secret Service_ by Ian Fleming. Just finished _Moonraker_ and _Doctor No_ in the last fortnight.


----------



## Jacobite

Forever Free by Joe Haldeman


----------



## maelstrom48

Void Stalker. Only to realize 2 chapters in that it's book 3 of the Night Lords trilogy, not book 2 as I'd thought. *Sigh* Spoiled it for myself.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

_Blood of Asaheim_. Downloaded it last night. So far so good.


----------



## CosmicVoid

Blood Angels Omnibus #1, I'm 200 pages into Deus Encarmine and enjoying it so far but did anyone find the Blood Angels to be a little too gullible in regards to their trust in Inquisitor Stele. I havn't finished this story yet so maybe I'm missing something but that is the one thing that I can't quite wrap my head around...


----------



## Battman

Prospero Burns slowly but surely the book hasn't hooked me close to 100 pages in


----------



## WaLkAwaY

Brothers of the Snake by Dan Abnett


----------



## Brother Subtle

I was reading LOTR, about half way through fellowship and ive had to take a break and ive started up _Priests of Mars_. While i am enjoying LOTR, Tolkien's pacing is very slowwwwww. I'm not used to a book moving along so slow it gets a little frustrating. I'll give it another crack after PoM.


----------



## Logaan

Nemesis - some good fluff on the Officio Assassinorum. 

Although can't help but feel I know how it ends.....:scratchhead:


----------



## WaLkAwaY

Logaan said:


> Nemesis - some good fluff on the Officio Assassinorum.
> 
> Although can't help but feel I know how it ends.....:scratchhead:


Is that an older title?


----------



## Tawa

WaLkAwaY said:


> Is that an older title?


Book 13 of the Horus Heresy


----------



## Brother Subtle

Tawa said:


> Book 13 of the Horus Heresy


Was that really book 13? feels like eons ago now.


----------



## Tawa

Brother Subtle said:


> Was that really book 13? feels like eons ago now.


Yep, sure was


----------



## gothik

just got Mephiston through...will be reading that in the next few days.....whoohoooo


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Just finished_ Blood of Asaheim_, and unfortunately, considering the resounding success that was_ Battle for the Fang_, it's a bit of a let down. I may do a review over the next few days, but for now all I'll say is that Wraight obviously didn't even bother to read through the codex. He doesn't seem to have a clue about how SW packs work. He did work in a few nice touches regarding what elements in the Inquisition and Ecclesiarchy have planned for the SWs though.

On to _A Memory of Light_, the last installment in the Wheel of Time series.


----------



## Kaspar Mayer

I just finished _Battle for the Fang_ and absolutely loved it. Other than the fact that there were just too many words with the letter "J" in them in a Space Wolves book, I thought it was one of the best 40K books I've read so far.

I just started _Fallen Angels_ (Book 11 in HH). I'm hoping to get caught up with the Horus Heresy by the end of the year. Considering I have 3 Omnibus Editions (Ultramarines, Eisenhorn, and Caiphas Cain) and three or four others sitting on my shelf, I may be a little too ambitious.


----------



## DeathJester921

Kaspar Mayer said:


> I just finished _Battle for the Fang_ and absolutely loved it. Other than the fact that there were just too many words with the letter "J" in them in a Space Wolves book, I thought it was one of the best 40K books I've read so far.
> 
> I just started _Fallen Angels_ (Book 11 in HH). I'm hoping to get caught up with the Horus Heresy by the end of the year. Considering I have 3 Omnibus Editions (Ultramarines, Eisenhorn, and Caiphas Cain) and three or four others sitting on my shelf, I may be a little too ambitious.


I didn't much care for either Dark Angel HH book, but Descent of Angels was better IMHO. Can't even remember if I ever finished Fallen Angels... Just got caught up with the HH series. Now i'm waiting for Betrayer and Angel Exterminatus to be released in paper back so I can read those. At the book store I frequent I saw that Betrayer will be available there on April 2nd and Angel Exterminatus will be available there on July 30th. Cant wait.

Anyway, right now I put A Storm of Swords and Bloodcurdling Tales of Horror and the Macabre on the sidelines for now and am reading The Death of Antagonis. Its good so far. I like it. After that I will read the other 3 SM battle books I have.


----------



## Kaspar Mayer

DeathJester921 said:


> I didn't much care for either Dark Angel HH book, but Descent of Angels was better IMHO. Can't even remember if I ever finished Fallen Angels... Just got caught up with the HH series. Now i'm waiting for Betrayer and Angel Exterminatus to be released in paper back so I can read those. At the book store I frequent I saw that Betrayer will be available there on April 2nd and Angel Exterminatus will be available there on July 30th. Cant wait.
> 
> Anyway, right now I put A Storm of Swords and Bloodcurdling Tales of Horror and the Macabre on the sidelines for now and am reading The Death of Antagonis. Its good so far. I like it. After that I will read the other 3 SM battle books I have.


I'm liking _Fallen Angels_ so far. I am about 1/3 of the way through it. I will be starting A Storm of Swords soon. What made me real happy is that I found a new copy of _Soul Hunters_ at a nearby Barnes and Noble. That will probably be my next read.


----------



## Cruxyh

Currently reading _Fire Caste_, after my girlfriend bought it for me... the only thing I disliked so far was not the story but the book format. :crazy:

Edit: on the other hand... it does provide some incentive to restructure my bookshelves a bit. interesting.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_The Age Atomic_ by Adam Christopher. As awesome as _Empire State_, very much recommended.


----------



## Doelago

Khorne's Fist said:


> Just finished_ Blood of Asaheim_, and unfortunately, considering the resounding success that was_ Battle for the Fang_, it's a bit of a let down. I may do a review over the next few days, but for now all I'll say is that Wraight obviously didn't even bother to read through the codex. He doesn't seem to have a clue about how SW packs work. He did work in a few nice touches regarding what elements in the Inquisition and Ecclesiarchy have planned for the SWs though.


Pretty much my thoughts exactly. 

Next up for myself... Pretty much everything released by BL in the last three months. In no particular order. I mean, some of them must be readable, right?


----------



## March of Time

I'm reading Mephiston by David Annandale and Seventh Retribution by Ben Counter.


----------



## Hachiko

Finished Akira Yoshimura's Shipwrecks. Nicely written, well translated. Can't decide if it is a karma-driven parable, or a commentary on the value of a pure, hard working life, or just an account of island living in medieval Japan. Or all three.
Anyway, on Rynn's World now.


----------



## gridge

I just finished Betrayer, which I thought was fantastic and have moved on to Blood of Asaheim. It hasn't really grabbed me yet but I'm not that far into it. I usually like Wraight's fantasy work but his 40K isn't up to the same standards in my opinion.

As a quick amendment to my post...I have gotten about half way through Blood of Asaheim and it is becoming more enjoyable as the book progresses.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Finished _The Gothic War_ last night. A good duology that would have been a better trilogy, and _Shadow Point_ could have used some tweaking.

Starting _Fire Caste_ next.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_The Lives of Tao_ by Wesley Chu, and _The Scarlet Thief_ by Paul Fraser Collard. Both very different reads but very engaging. The first is urban sci-fi and the second is historical fiction, and they're both (I think) debuts.


----------



## Blackwire

Midway through _Horus Rising_. About bloody time I got my teeth into the heresy series. More specifically I'm on Chapter Three of _Brotherhood In Spiderland_. Considering I've read relatively little of the Black Library novels, this one really is the cherry on the cake. Fantastic!


----------



## DeathJester921

Currently reading Betrayer. I'm a little over 100 pages in, and it is pretty good IMO.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Finally, after close to 20 years, got to finish the Wheel of Time series last night. Not a bad ending. I may have to reread it again.

On to _The Last Ditch_ and some Ciaphus Cain goodness.


----------



## Znoz

Finished Blood of Asaheim (Chris Wraight) - awesome book.
First 100 pages were hard, but then it just exploded - finished in one breath.
Hope Wraight will continue this story, a lot of questions left unanswered.

Angel Exterminatus next :3.


----------



## DeathJester921

Finished Betrayer. Amazing read. Back into The Gildar Rift and then onwards from there until Angel Exterminatus is released as paperback in late June here.


----------



## gridge

I finished Blood of Asaheim and have started Road of Skulls. BofA was decent, not great in my opinion as some things just seemed a bit off with the author's writing and representation of the 40K setting. I love Wraight's fantasy work but his 40K is a bit lacking in comparison. As for Road of Skulls I am about a third through it and am pretty underwhelmed. I had stopped reading Gotrek and Felix after Long took over the franchise but picked this up due to the strength of recommendations. I find reading it a bit of a chore. The characters are for the most part annoying, ridiculous and without much depth and the plot is pretty weak. I don't mind a story based around simplistic motivations now and then but this is just plain uninteresting. Hopefully, it picks up a bit.


----------



## Doelago

Reading Baneblade... Its better than I expected (my expectations were about as low as humanely possible..), and its been an enjoyable read. Would not say that its brilliant or a must read, but its OK I guess if you run out of material from the AAA authors.


----------



## Hachiko

Doelago said:


> Reading Baneblade... Its better than I expected (my expectations were about as low as humanely possible..), and its been an enjoyable read. Would not say that its brilliant or a must read, but its OK I guess if you run out of material from the AAA authors.


I bought Haley's "Stormlord" this Digital Monday and it is pretty good so far. I've never read him before but he seems a decent author. Unfortunately his initial offering got saddled with one of the worst BL covers ever. At least his forthcoming SMB novel and Goblin novel have more attractive jackets.


----------



## Myen'Tal

Well, having never read anything by Andy Chambers before, I was always somewhat on the fence when deciding to buy his stuff or not. Now that I've finished reading Path of the Renegade and Incubus, I have to say that this one of the series by Black Library that I've enjoyed the most k:. If you're thinking about reading them, you should definitely give them a look .

Still reading Sword of Caledor, I am enjoying it so far, but Tyrion is seeming a bit more anti-human and stuck up than he was in Blood of Aenarion .


----------



## bobss

Bought _Void Stalker_ at long, long last with a sled of Horus Heresy stuff.

A little bummed I didn't buy _Throne of Lies_ in its original format as I dusted off my old _Raven's Flight_ audio-drama. Good shit as far as I'm concerned.

Determined to finish the Night Lords while I agonise over my ultimate HH re-read list.


----------



## Jacobite

Salvation's Reach by Dan Abnett

Apart from some new slang being introduced and hammered home which I'm not entirely sure how I feel about, it's GG as usual, love the way DA writes action.

Anybody else notice that a lot of the junior officers have now been promoted across the board? Lots of Captains now instead of Sergeants and the odd LT leading platoons. Now its Captains and Companies, suppose that makes sense seeing as the regiment is growing a bit.

EDIT: Just finished it this morning. It's not the best in the series but its good, very good. Certainly an improvement on Blood Pact. Reminds me of the Guns of Tanith a bit but thats not why I like it. I like it because people are beginning to get old and sort of third phase of character development has opened up for some of them. Can't wait for "The Warmaster" to see where those unresolved plot lines go.

Next up is a non BL: Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance.


----------



## bobss

Finished _Void Stalker_ at 3am last night. Very satisfactory and epic conclusion to a series I began in early 2010. Just need to commandeer a second-hand copy of _Fear the Alien_ now (love me some yellowed books in a peculiar sort of way).

Began _Know No Fear_ today. And well...

I don't read Abnett novels often. During these periods of lag, often spanning years, I think 'Hmm. Maybe Abnett isn't _that_ good. I mean, maybe my appreciation of his novels is partly at fault from the other Abnett worshippers around me.'' After all, man is a social creature. We absorb opinions to gestate our own.

But KNF has blown me away already.

Just as _Horus Rising_ did for me in late 2009
As _Legion_ did for me in mid 2010
_Prospero Burns_ in early 2011
And now KNF in mid 2013.

The story tackles themes present in the early books, with 'dat Great Crusade feel of a vast hope for humanity. Everything feels glorious and epic (no, really. Literally like reading something from an encyclopaedia but presented with modern, uh, nuance). Humans are humans, and humans make Astartes look like Astartes. Primarchs are distinct figures of legend like Achilles or Ulysses. There's a ton of references drawing on different periods of history I can recognise. In the first fifty pages Calth is vividly painted, all nice and pretty to get messed up. I love it.

If I have any issues thus far, it would be the lack of a Loken-like figure, but ya know, I feel that could've inhibited the scale of war at play here. And besides, the dramatis personae exists _for a reason._

This could even topple _Fulgrim_ as my favourite HH novel. Fulgrim. Top. Yeah, iknowrite, but I love McNeill's writing regardless of his faults. (In fairness _The First Heretic_ probably holds that spot, but I read it in late 2010 over Christmas which is rather fuzzy).

I want to say I _appreciate_ Abnett's novels to get across their true quality, but it lacks the gentlemanly punch to the gut they all have and _love_ doesn't quite work either. Love doesn't always go hand-in-hand with quality.

The thought of _Unremembered Empire_, with Abnett sat in his sandpit with his Sanguinius action figure is hnng.

Danguinius is worth infinite hardbacks.


----------



## andygorn

Just finished Angel Exterminatus and I quite enjoyed it.
Even though I felt that there are preceding bits I had missed, as I don't have all the HH books (none of the audio dramas and only a few of the short stories), it was pretty good reading.


----------



## Shadow Walker

Recently I finished Flesh of Cretacia [mostly bolter porn, probably could be better as full novel with enough pages for character development etc.] and Mark of Calth [The Shards of Erebus by Guy Haley I liked most and will be looking for more of this author. Sanders as always horrible. Copy paste all myths of basillisk/medusa etc. into wh30k and you have his short story. Even Kyme is better.].


----------



## revilo44

In chapter 3 of Rynn world enjoying it far and hope to get the other battles books.


----------



## bobss

Finished _Fear To Tread_ last night, which I enjoyed despite the criticism.

Starting the highly recommended _Dark Apostle_ now, which I bought for a bargain 1 pence.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Reading _Tigers in the Mud_, the memoirs of WWII German tank ace Otto Carius. Great read so far.


----------



## Old Man78

Angel Exterminatus, I'm struggling to finish it as it is utter shite, its' only saving grace is the excellently written Perturabo and Sharrowkyn


----------



## bobss

Put _Dark Apostle_ down after a hundred-ish pages. Not a bad read in and of itself, I've just burned myself out of pulpy bolter action for now. Reading _Angel Exterminatus_ - which is enormous - until I buy _Gardens of the Moon_ by Steven Erikson.


----------



## Shadow Walker

Corax:Soulforge.


----------



## Cruxyh

After reading _Fear to Tread_ again, I figured I'dd give the Nagash series another read. Currently about halfway through _Nagash the Unbroken_.


----------



## bobss

Finished a good chunk of _Gardens of the Moon_, and boy does Erikson like to drop his readers in at the deep end; smack-bang in the middle of an ongoing historical epic. On the contrary Erikson's lack of patronising his audience and trust in their intrigue to carry them through the book is a both commendable and underused approach. What is now tight prose will be literary gold as the story unravels, or on the reread in hindsight.

As far as Black Library works are concerned, _Angel Exterminatus_ was, frankly, standard McNeill fare minus the sense of tragedy gripping _Fulgrim_ and _A Thousand Sons_, and clingy nostalgic value. Key Perturabo exposition, pulpy battle scenes, interesting environments and links into other recent material is tempered by a predominantly 40k cast and repetitive, heavy-handed prose. In summary, I'm glad it exists.

And finally, _The Emperor's Gift_ arrived today. Hardback, barely crammed through the letterbox. The Fenrisian Inquisitor is a babe. An absolute babe.


----------



## Paceyjg

Just finished Deathwatch, which was a pretty good read. Not sure what to start next, maybe Baneblade....


----------



## Captain_Daerys_Arrun

bobs, I just finished this last week and I liked it a lot. I picked it up at random and did some checking on the internet. It seems the world in which the books take place was created as the setting for the author's GURPS gaming campaign. I'm currently working my way through book 2, Deadhouse Gates.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_Theatre of the Gods_, a steampunk/space opera novel by Matt Sudian, and Star Wars: _Kenobi_ by John Jackson Miller, an ARC. Enjoying both so far.


----------



## Tawa

About halfway through Terry Pratchett's "Unseen Academicals".
However, being a complete goon I've left it at a friends house. (ooh, friend!)

So, having bought it when it first came out I have just made a start on "Caledor" to finish off that trilogy of books


----------



## Jacobite

Just started "Temeraire" by Naomi Novik at the little ladies request.


----------



## heresygal84

I'm currently reading _False Gods_ and absolutely hooked on it!! Ordered more Warhammer 40k books and Horus Heresy books so plenty to get through!


----------



## bobss

Polished off _Aurelian_ a few nights ago in a good two hours of slow and thoughtful reading.

Loved it. The exposition of Lorgar, the wealth of locations visited each described in lavish, vivid detail, the appearance of story-wise heavy-hitters (primarchs, named daemons etc.) and the fast pace make it, perhaps not essential reading in the grand scope of the Heresy, but worth its price nonetheless.

Currently rereading _Legion_. It's good, very good in fact, but I still think _Prospero Burns_ and especially _Know No Fear_ were better, my fifth- and third-favourite Horus Heresy novels respectively.


----------



## Jacobite

Pariah - Dan Abnett


----------



## bobss

Eisenhorn.

Liking it thus far. Want to be snacking on Pariah by Christmas.


----------



## Djinn24

The Big Reap by Chris F Holm and The Black Prism by Brent Weeks.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Started _Demon City Shinjuku_ by Hideyuki Kikuchi today, been a while since i've read anything from my favourite author from the land of the rising sun so i've been looking forward to it.


LotN


----------



## gothik

just had Ahriman and Emperors Gift come through today so will be starting with Ahriman, when i have finished Mark of Calth,


----------



## Hachiko

Lord of the Night said:


> Started _Demon City Shinjuku_ by Hideyuki Kikuchi today, been a while since i've read anything from my favourite author from the land of the rising sun so i've been looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> LotN


Have you tried Harushi Sakurazaka yet?
My faves for Japanese authors would be a toss-up between Amy Yamada and Natsuo Kirino. Yamada wins just for Trash, although the English translation left much to be desired.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Going great guns lately. In the last 10 days I've read Ahriman:Exile and The Emperor's Gift, and got half way through The Daylight War by Peter V. Brett.


----------



## WaLkAwaY

Brothers of the snake (made it through the first story and moved on to something else but when that thread came up i started checking it out again)

Ciaphas Cain: Death or Glory

Xenos Hunters

I am stuck on one of the Gaunt's Ghost's novels but I cannot remember which one. I know I stopped because it was boring me. I want to start again because I want to put the series to bed so help me out 

I remember that novel I was stuck on was right about the time Gaunt is blinded and taken hostage or leaves or something


Horus Rising

The Macharian Crusade Angel of Fire

Lord of the Night

Catechism of Hate

Inquisition Wars Omnibus

I read all of these during the week. I shuffle them by reading a chapter out of 3 or 4 of them a night.


----------



## Doelago

WaLkAwaY said:


> I am stuck on one of the Gaunt's Ghost's novels but I cannot remember which one. I know I stopped because it was boring me. I want to start again because I want to put the series to bed so help me out
> 
> I remember that novel I was stuck on was right about the time Gaunt is blinded and taken hostage or leaves or something


_Only In Death_ maybe?


----------



## Jason_kharo

I had thought that was Blood Pact, although I could be wrong.

I'm currently re-reading the Tales of Heresy, just finished The Last Church again. Easily one of the best short stories in the Heresy.


----------



## Tyrannus

I just finished Betrayer (Great book) and right now I am Reading the last of Joe Abercrombie's First Law trilogy 'Last Argument of Kings'. I finished the second book ages ago and only recently I felt like finally finishing the trilogy. After (or maybe during) LAoK, I am planning on reading 'Ironguard'. I have a soft spot for the Mordian Ironguard.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Tyrannus said:


> I just finished Betrayer (Great book) and right now I am Reading the last of Joe Abercrombie's First Law trilogy 'Last Argument of Kings'.


Brilliant books. The next three books, (_Best Served Cold, The Heroes_ and _Red Country_) while not a series, just get better and better. He's my favourite of the new batch of fantasy writers from the last few years.


----------



## WaLkAwaY

Doelago said:


> _Only In Death_ maybe?


Sweet that was it. Thanks.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_A Madness of Angels_ by Kate Griffin.

Waiting for an ARC of _Emperor of Thorns_ by Mark Lawrence & _Ice Forged_ by Gail Z. Martin (Not an ARC) to arrive in the post.


----------



## Djinn24

Blinding Knife by Brent Weeks, the Companions (ARC) by RA Salvatore then Godborn (ARC) by Paul S Kemp.


----------



## spindrift

Bought Shadows of Treachery second hand off Amazon last week and found it had been signed by Graham Mcneill, Gav Thorpe and theres another signature that I cannot identify. Nearly fell off my chair when I saw them. Not bad for £1.70


----------



## WaLkAwaY

spindrift said:


> Bought Shadows of Treachery second hand off Amazon last week and found it had been signed by Graham Mcneill, Gav Thorpe and theres another signature that I cannot identify. Nearly fell off my chair when I saw them. Not bad for £1.70


That is a cool little surprise. Congrats.


----------



## Vaz

Yang Jisheng;Tombstone - the History of Mao's Famine
GRRMartin; Dance of Dragons part2
Paddy Ashdown; A Brilliant Little Operation
Clive Barker; Absolute Midnight
Eric van Lustbader; The Bourne Deception

Bit of a mix, and some are a bit more dry than others. GRRM and Clive Barker are pretty ninja to read for fantasy, while Paddy Ashdown is my units history, and I picked up the Bourne series again after watching Bourne Legacy (I do like Jeremy Renner and Ed Norton, and the fact that my future wife, Rachel Weisz was in it too made it a must-see for me). Yang Jisheng is just a bit of history to keep the brain ticking over.


----------



## Doelago

_The Imperial Truth_... Whilst the book is quite shit, I am very disappointed in the fact that its not available for anyone not attending a BL event. Saying that some of these stories are in no way important is pure bullshit.


----------



## bobss

Didn't really dig Eisenhorn. Whilst the depth and sheer size of the IP allows for a variety of interpretations and exceptions-to-the-rules, what me and Abnett think of the Ordo Xenos varies wildly.

Rather than archaeologist/biotechnicial radicals adopting eldar tech, striking deals with eldar factions, excavating necron tomb sites and being at the absolute cutting edge of defeating tyranid hive fleets with biological insertions, we get, _really_, heretics, a xenos plot rolled in and some DAOT mcguffin providing impetus.

Anyway, reading Legion of the Damned by Sanders. It's great.


----------



## Emperor's Wolf

I m Reading Tales of heresy. I like how they added space wolves in the second chapter!


----------



## Jacobite

Throne of Jade by Noami Novic


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Was on night duty last night and managed to finish The Daylight War by Peter V Brett. Then read the HH shorts _Kryptos, Army of One,_ and_ Distant Echoes of Old Night_, then_ Brothers of the Storm_. Undecided about what to read next,_ Priests of Mars, Wrath of Iron_ or _Deathwatch_. Suggestions, anyone?


----------



## Blackwire

After far too long, I'm now deeply delved into _Void Stalker_. It's. So. Good.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Khorne's Fist said:


> Undecided about what to read next,_ Priests of Mars, Wrath of Iron_ or _Deathwatch_. Suggestions, anyone?


You can't go wrong. If you want bleak and grimdark though, read _Wrath of Iron_.


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Lord of the Night said:


> You can't go wrong. If you want bleak and grimdark though, read _Wrath of Iron_.
> 
> 
> LotN


Ended up reading Kraken, in which Wraith proves yet again that he has only a passing knowledge of the SWs. Then started Siege of Castellax. Not bad so far. Maybe it'll restore some of my faith in the SM Battles series.


----------



## Tawa

Finished reading Caledor last night.

I'm now reading "Outlaws: Inside the Hell's Angels biker wars".


----------



## Tawa

Tawa said:


> Finished reading Caledor last night.
> 
> I'm now reading "Outlaws: Inside the Hell's Angels biker wars".


Finished reading "Outlaws" last night. Blasting a book in about a fortnight is excellent going for me these days, so to finish that in a day...... :shok:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

_Vulkan Lives_ by Nick Kyme. My first Review Copy from Black Library for a while now (eARC). Really looking forward to this one, although I've missed the last two Horus Heresy books (_Betrayer _& _Mark of Calth_). I'm starting it later tonight. 

Physical copy wise, I'm about halfway through Caleb Carr's _The Legend of Broken_ - and it's somewhat meh so far. Not really mind blowing. 

My latest finished reads were _Batman: The Black Mirror_ by Scott Snyder and _The Crown Tower_ by Michael J. Sullivan, a NetGalley eARC. Both are superb and highly recommended.


----------



## Doelago

Working (very) slowly through the Salamanders trilogy by Nick Kyme, listening to _Promethean Sun_ by Nick Kyme and about to start listening to _Vulkan Lives_ by, you guessed it, Nick Kyme. 

It feels as if my eyes were on fire and my ears were bleeding. For the love of mercy, let _Unremember Empire_ be released soon.


----------



## Jacobite

Promise of Blood by Brian McClellan


----------



## DeathJester921

Picked up Angel Exterminatus two days ago. Haven't gotten very far into it yet, but I'm already liking the Iron Warriors so far.


----------



## Tawa

"Hunter's Rage" by Michael Arnold.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Doelago said:


> It feels as if my eyes were on fire and my ears were bleeding. For the love of mercy, let _Unremember Empire_ be released soon.


Then stop reading/listening. I really don't get why some people do that, i'd rather not be reading than reading something I disliked, I wouldn't waste the time.

_Broken Homes_ by Ben Aaronovitch, it's very good so far.


LotN


----------



## Doelago

About to start listening to _Censure_... By Nick Kyme. :headbutt:

Seriously. How much stuff written by this guy is being released this month?!


----------



## Myen'Tal

Reading _Brimstone Angels_ by Erin M. Evans, not really well-versed in D&D or the Forgotten Realms, but it's definitely intrigued me and has me hooked. Already looking forward to the 3rd book: Adversary .


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus

Just reading (re-reading) The Armageddon book, looking forwards to the blood and fire novella. 

After that, Vulkan Lives!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Enjoying _Deathwatch_ at the moment. About a third of the way through, and the DW training and the secret that the Death Spectres are hiding have me intrigued. Plus, 

it's nice to see a genestealer cult in 40k fiction again. They are one of the cooler threats to the Imperium IMO.


_Priests of Mars_ or _Vulkan Lives!_ next.


----------



## Stephen74

The Lost Fleet: Beyond the Frontier series. 
Interesting to read a sci fi book where the technology is more often than not based on real world physics and you dont have OP characters pulling gunships out of the sky like king kong. 

Listening to Vullkan Lives. Very hard going.


----------



## evanswolves

Started and finished Emperor Of Thorns by Mark Lawrence last week, all 3 of his Broken EMpire books (Prince of Thorns, King of Thorns and Emperor of Thorns) come highly recommended from me!

Currently, iam about half way through reading Fulgrim


----------



## Myen'Tal

evanswolves said:


> Started and finished Emperor Of Thorns by Mark Lawrence last week, all 3 of his Broken EMpire books (Prince of Thorns, King of Thorns and Emperor of Thorns) come highly recommended from me!


Awesome:grin:! I was looking into reading this series recently, but was unsure about it even though it had good reviews and everything. Now I will definitely put onto my to-do-list!


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus

Would just like to say.

Armageddon (Helsreach/Blood and Fire) Are frigging AWESOME.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

With all the talk of Ender's Game, I decided to go back and read it again. Loving it from the get go all over again.


----------



## Tawa

Currently reading "Under & Alone" by William Queen 


EDIT: Finished.
Just about to start on "Shadows of Treachery"


----------



## Sevatar

The Gothic War by Gordon Rennie. It's pretty good.

If there's one thing I'm missing from BL, it's Imperial Navy or general space combat stuff.


Hooray, first post!


----------



## Myen'Tal

Reading Kydona, about half way through and really liking it :so_happy:.


----------



## Loli

evanswolves said:


> Started and finished Emperor Of Thorns by Mark Lawrence last week, all 3 of his Broken EMpire books (Prince of Thorns, King of Thorns and Emperor of Thorns) come highly recommended from me!
> 
> Currently, iam about half way through reading Fulgrim


Yet to read the final book, got it on my kindle and even friends with the author on FB is cool, but still yet to read the final one. 

For me it's Promise of Blood by Ian McClellen, I'm not working through it as fast as I would like - job hunting, painting, comics, voluntary work, manga - but from what I've read I've enjoyed. Hoping to get through it more this week. But I'm enjoying it thus far.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Reading_ Vulkan Lives!_. Not impressed so far.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus

Finished dead winter, smashed out the last Darkblade book. Both awesome.

Straight into Blighted Empire!


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus

Double post.


----------



## Commander Firebrand

Reading Shadowsun and Propero Burns, both pretty good so far.

As for non-BL I'm just finishing up the Black Dahlia by James Ellroy which is excellent and about quarter of the way through Deadhouse Gates, the second book in the Malazan Books of the Dead series, also excellent.


----------



## Jacobite

The Ten Thousand by Paul Kearney.

It's ok, nothing special.


----------



## Brother Subtle

Just got _Mark of Calth_ in HB. Started it last night.

Just finished _Mephiston_ the other night too. Felt weird when I found it on my shelf forgotten and unread and realised it cost me nearly $80!


----------



## Designation P-90

Im currently on a CL Werner kick. Just finished _Palace of the Plague Lord _and am in the middle of _Blood for the Blood God_. Both are fantastically imaginative and FUN (though also really grimy and gross). 

Does anyone know anything about Werner? I have gleaned a bit from his (VERY outdated) website and his back of the book blurbs, but other than that he's a mystery. Other BL authors are constantly showing up, or at least have a recent pic attached to them but not Werner.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Designation P-90 said:


> Im currently on a CL Werner kick. Just finished _Palace of the Plague Lord _and am in the middle of _Blood for the Blood God_. Both are fantastically imaginative and FUN (though also really grimy and gross).
> 
> Does anyone know anything about Werner? I have gleaned a bit from his (VERY outdated) website and his back of the book blurbs, but other than that he's a mystery. Other BL authors are constantly showing up, or at least have a recent pic attached to them but not Werner.


http://he2etic.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/img_5896.jpg

The dude in the awesome hat is Werner. He wins the Best Dressed of all BL authors award.


LotN


----------



## Designation P-90

Lord of the Night said:


> http://he2etic.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/img_5896.jpg
> 
> The dude in the awesome hat is Werner. He wins the Best Dressed of all BL authors award.
> 
> 
> LotN


Wow thats cool!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Double post, my bad.


LotN


----------



## Paceyjg

Nearing the end of the Shira Calpurnia trilogy Enforcer.

Must say that Legacy and Blind were much easier to read than Crossfire - I finished the first book a couple of years ago and its taken me this amount of time to recover enough to read the rest :grin:


----------



## spindrift

Second book on the Word bearers omnibus for me. Loving it so far.


----------



## Doelago

Reading _Scars_.. Well fuck if this serialized money wankage ain’t the most annoying format ever. Also, really feels like some content has been cut to turn it into this episodic format.


----------



## WaLkAwaY

I finished the Gaunt's Ghosts series (wont bother with the spinnoffs... unless some of you think it might be worth it to read them)

Now reading the Deathwatch. Pretty good so far. Sadly for some reason I cannot get into another novel right now, they feel too different than the Ultramarine Omnibuses. I might actually read those through again.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Just started _The Way of Shadows_, the first of the _Night Angel_ trilogy by Brent Weeks. I've heard good things about the series, so looking forward to getting into it.


----------



## Tawa

A Song of Ice and Fire, Book One :wink:


----------



## WaLkAwaY

Khorne's Fist said:


> Just started _The Way of Shadows_, the first of the _Night Angel_ trilogy by Brent Weeks. I've heard good things about the series, so looking forward to getting into it.


I read those and though it escapes me I did not like them. I might have to re-read them in order to figure out why I did not like them. I will write it down this time so I remember.


----------



## Kaspar Mayer

I'm about a hundred pages into The Hunt for Voldorius. Looking forward to reading about some Raven Guard.

Been a good year for me as I have read 15 Black Library books so far. Hopefully, I will be able to get that over 20 by the end of the year!


----------



## WaLkAwaY

Deathwatch was freaking awesome! (just fyi)

Okay but reading the last Gaunt's Ghosts novel where the Ghosts fought alongside the SM, are there any other novels you guys can suggest where the space marines showed up and fought alongside regular troops. I have read a couple but cannot remember their names.

I am mainly looking for something where the story is pretty evenly spread between the two types of troops like the last GG novel.

Suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Cruxyh

WaLkAwaY said:


> I am mainly looking for something where the story is pretty evenly spread between the two types of troops like the last GG novel.


not sure about the spread, but some Raven Guard do appear in Cadian Blood. I recall rather few story bits revolving around them though.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

WaLkAwaY said:


> Deathwatch was freaking awesome! (just fyi)
> 
> Okay but reading the last Gaunt's Ghosts novel where the Ghosts fought alongside the SM, are there any other novels you guys can suggest where the space marines showed up and fought alongside regular troops. I have read a couple but cannot remember their names.
> 
> I am mainly looking for something where the story is pretty evenly spread between the two types of troops like the last GG novel.
> 
> Suggestions would be appreciated.


I am reading the Soul Drinkers series right now, and they have fought alongside(ish) the IG.
The second book has A LOT of different perspectives in it.

In the Iron Warriors omnibus, the IW fight alongside their slaves? lol


----------



## Kaspar Mayer

I just finished _The Hunt for Voldorius_. It wasn't bad, but unless you like the White Scars or Raven Guard, I don't think many would care to recommend it.

Started _Deliverance Lost_ las night. I have my fingers crossed it will be good!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

_Unremembered Empire_, about 100 pages in. I gotta say, after one particular incident Guilliman comes across as a right pussy compared to his brothers.


----------



## Nordicus

Just started _Blood Reaver_ - And yes, I have already found a awesome quote for the quote thread!


----------



## notsoevil

Read this year: Eisenhorn Omnibus, Ravenor Omnibus, Deathwatch, Treacheries of the Space Marines, First Heretic.

Currently reading: Shadows of Treachery, Flight of the Eisenstein, Xenos Hunters (yes, all 3 at once). 

Also re-listening to first 3 books of HH series on audio. Second time this year, just about done with Galaxy In Flames again.


----------



## Myen'Tal

Has anyone read the _Masque of Vyle_, have any second opinions on the _Shadow Sun_ novella, or read the _Time of Legends: The Sundering trilogy_? Are any of these worth a look into? 

I am also looking into reading _Betrayal_, which would be my second heresy novel(Know No Fear the 1st one). All of them seem interesting enough.

Just finished up _Brimstone Angels: A Lesser Evil_, which was good, I just found myself very confused towards the latter half when they're attempting to piece together the puzzles left by Tarchamus. Many visions, dreams, and illusions to go around in that novel, but the end still proved satisfying though, so I'll give it a thumbs up. Maybe not as high as Brimstone Angels, but somewhere in the vicinity. 

I now await the release of _The Adversary_.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

Firemahlazer said:


> Has anyone read the _Masque of Vyle_, have any second opinions on the _Shadow Sun_ novella, or read the _Time of Legends: The Sundering trilogy_? Are any of these worth a look into?
> 
> I am also looking into reading _Betrayal_, which would be my second heresy novel(Know No Fear the 1st one). All of them seem interesting enough.
> 
> Just finished up _Brimstone Angels: A Lesser Evil_, which was good, I just found myself very confused towards the latter half when they're attempting to piece together the puzzles left by Tarchamus. Many visions, dreams, and illusions to go around in that novel, but the end still proved satisfying though, so I'll give it a thumbs up. Maybe not as high as Brimstone Angels, but somewhere in the vicinity.
> 
> I now await the release of _The Adversary_.


Look on goodreads. That is usually where I make the decision on whether or not to buy something(If I was to take others opinions into consideration)
Why are you reading the HH in such a weird order? O'm just curious, not that you are doing it _wrong_.
Also, I think you mean _Betrayer_?


----------



## WaLkAwaY

Damn totally forgot to respond to these.



Cruxyh said:


> not sure about the spread, but some Raven Guard do appear in Cadian Blood. I recall rather few story bits revolving around them though.


I will check it out.



The Scion of Chemos said:


> I am reading the Soul Drinkers series right now, and they have fought alongside(ish) the IG.
> The second book has A LOT of different perspectives in it.
> 
> In the Iron Warriors omnibus, the IW fight alongside their slaves? lol


Read the Soul Drinkers novels and they were pretty good. Will have to check out the IW one.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Myen'Tal

The Scion of Chemos said:


> Look on goodreads. That is usually where I make the decision on whether or not to buy something(If I was to take others opinions into consideration)
> Why are you reading the HH in such a weird order? O'm just curious, not that you are doing it _wrong_.
> Also, I think you mean _Betrayer_?


Thanks, will keep goodreads in mind.

Oh, yeah I meant Betrayer, I only read Know No Fear because it piqued my interests. I decided not to get into the Heresy series completely because it's a ton of books and a lot of money. No Know Fear was an exception for me, just decided to try it and see how it was.


----------



## Diatribe1974

After a long absence from reading (moved in with the gf, got engaged and later married and now moved again), I'm now back into reading. Finished the Iron Hands PoD novel, the read Priests of Mars, and am now almost done with Legion. Will take a break from 40k stuff and read the Witchhunter trilogy by C.L. Werner in the WHFB line for a few, then work more back into the Horus Heresy series.


----------



## Anakwanar

*City of the Damned - 8/10*
Good and enjoyable read about the old heroes. Please continue the storyline after the Zombieslayer BL
*
The Unremembered empire - 3/10*
Ultramarines again. Nexus novel. Big battles or HH changing stuff are absent. Vulkan can't stay dead again.:shok: 1 terrorist vs a nation. :laugh:1 stupid terrorist, who hasn't freed his junior terrorists, vs teacher and paranoic.:angry: 1 sniper vs everyone (lol) Grammaticus 
:smoke:
Worst HH novel to date.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished Dan Abnett's _"Legion"_ the other day. Started C.L. Werner's _"Witch Hunter" _in the WHFB line of books.


----------



## VixusKragov

Diatribe1974 said:


> Finished Dan Abnett's _"Legion"_ the other day. Started C.L. Werner's _"Witch Hunter" _in the WHFB line of books.


Ooh, Witch Hunter's a GREAT read. I've got the omnibus and it's one of my favorite stories, Fantasy or otherwise.

After a long time of not thinking about anything Warhammer, I just finished ADB's amazing The Emperor's Gift this afternoon, and started up on Horus Rising a few hours after when I started jonesing again. I'm just past the 'Terra' part, which I thought was a nice ironic nod, but I'm hoping it picks up soon. Haven't read any of the Horus Heresy novels before this because I kept putting it off, so I'm hoping I'll enjoy the series.


----------



## Diatribe1974

VixusKragov said:


> Ooh, Witch Hunter's a GREAT read. I've got the omnibus and it's one of my favorite stories, Fantasy or otherwise.
> 
> After a long time of not thinking about anything Warhammer, I just finished ADB's amazing The Emperor's Gift this afternoon, and started up on Horus Rising a few hours after when I started jonesing again. I'm just past the 'Terra' part, which I thought was a nice ironic nod, but I'm hoping it picks up soon. Haven't read any of the Horus Heresy novels before this because I kept putting it off, so I'm hoping I'll enjoy the series.



Well, I was jonesing too hard for 40k reads, so I put Witch Hunter on my "Next Up" list and pulled out Ben Counter's "Battle for the Abyss". So far I've enjoyed it immensely, despite several naysayers here.


----------



## evanswolves

Finished Rynns World tonight, spread it out over a month and a bit, Wasnt too bad, solid 7/10 stuff 
Reading the new Dexter book, Dexters Final cut now


----------



## evanswolves

Finished Dexters final cut, then went straight onto Descent of Angels, just finished that... Wow, i LOVED Descent of Angels! 9/10!


----------



## Jacobite

Started "The Grim Company" by Luke Scull. Not sure how much I'm enjoying it. It's a bit stereotypical at the moment.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Betrayer. And so far so good. Loving Kharn even though i am a die-hard Loyalist. Angron is sooo broke. Good read, though.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Betrayer. And so far so good. Loving Kharn even though i am a die-hard Loyalist. Angron is sooo broke. Good read, though.


----------



## Hachiko

Baneblade by Guy Haley.
Just started, so far, so good.


----------



## Fire Tempered

Just finished Unremembered empire, after long hiatus in reading 40k(haven't read a thing for almost whole this year, since betrayer came out). It was exciting read, Abnett writes well, but something is a miss. I dont know have I lost interest in 40K, or maybe I don't like so many plot threads and magic mc guffins in this book.
Anyhow, it's worth a read, as a tie in for many stories and novels, but book itself doesnt seem anything more than that.

PS: i just realized i did read a few other 40K book this year, but they were from Inquisitors series, which I find more apealling than standard bolter porn fare after reading so many BL novels.


----------



## AshArtKing

At the moment I have been reading *Legion Of The Damned* by _Rob Sanders _and *DeathWatch* by _Steve Parker._
Before these novels I read the *Blood Angels Omnibus 1 & 2*.
The *Grey Knights Omnibus*.
The *Ultramarines Omnibus*.
And book one of the *Soul Drinkers Omnibus*.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Just starting to re read the first few horus heresy books. I made it to Fulgrim before i lost track so im starting over with Horus Rising and moving on from there.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Am on Book XI of the Horus Heresy: _*"Fallen Angels"*_ by _Mike Lee_. So far, so good. Since re-starting my reading, while at a far slower pace than before, I've managed to read Books 7-10 and now am almost done with this one.


----------



## Einherjar667

The flippin' rulebooks!


----------



## Tawa

Finished: Game of Thrones.


Now, my next book with be either;

Angel Exterminatus
The Siege of Castellax
The Death of Antagonis
Death of Integrity

or some ECW action with "The Bleeding Land".


Decisions, decisions.....



EDIT: The Death of Antagonis it is


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Just started _Scars_. Looking forward to seeing if it lives up to the hype more than _Unremembered Empire_ did.


----------



## Wookiepelt

Just finished the Eisenhorn Omnibus and now moving on to the Ravenor Omnibus...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Khorne's Fist said:


> Just started _Scars_. Looking forward to seeing if it lives up to the hype more than _Unremembered Empire_ did.


It is clearly superior to _Unremembered Empire_ IMO.


----------



## Hoshi

New to the forum so hello :biggrin:

I'm on the Epilogue of 'A Dance of Dragons'. 

Been listening to the Horus Heresy audiobooks at work, perfect for getting through the 10 hour shift k:

I have actually not done them in the exact order but its not such a biggie. I listen in order when needed like the first 3.

Really enjoyed Know no fear. How is Kor Phaeron alive :shok:


----------



## Tawa

Hoshi said:


> New to the forum so hello :biggrin:
> 
> I'm on the Epilogue of 'A Dance of Dragons'.
> 
> Been listening to the Horus Heresy audiobooks at work, perfect for getting through the 10 hour shift k:
> 
> I have actually not done them in the exact order but its not such a biggie. I listen in order when needed like the first 3.
> 
> Really enjoyed Know no fear. How is Kor Phaeron alive :shok:


Welcome aboard 


Kor Phaeron is an arse :laugh:


----------



## Hoshi

Tawa said:


> Welcome aboard
> 
> 
> Kor Phaeron is an arse :laugh:



Cheers pal. As for the first captain of the word bearers...when you have a primarch at your mercy you don't have a chat with one:nono::biggrin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I was going to start Pariah, but it's been that long since I read the Eisenhorn books, I've decided to go right back and read them and the Ravenor books first.


----------



## Tawa

Finished 'The Death of Antagonis' last night.

Now it's on to 'The Siege of Castellax' :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Tawa said:


> Finished 'The Death of Antagonis' last night.


Any good?


----------



## Tawa

Not too bad to be fair 

I read it more along the lines of the internal strife within the company, with the battles as a background and I fairly enjoyed it :good:


----------



## Doelago

Currently listening to the audiobook version of _Helsreach_ and reading _Wolf of Ash and Fire_.


----------



## Jacobite

The Wise Man's Fear by Patrick Rothfuss. Fucking love it.


----------



## Hoshi

Just finished Fear to Tread. Good to get some story on Sanguinius. 

Started reading The First Heretic now. It seems excellent already and I'm only a few chapters in :biggrin:


----------



## Captain_Daerys_Arrun

Just started Malodrax, not overly impressed if it is gonna jump back and forth in time the whole book....


----------



## Tawa

Captain_Daerys_Arrun said:


> Just started Malodrax, not overly impressed if it is gonna jump back and forth in time the whole book....


Ugh, that's on my book pile.....


----------



## Sevatar

I'm rereading the Dune books by Frank Herbert. Good stuff. I just wish he wouldn't lean on 40k so hard. :nono:







That was sarcasm.


----------



## Stop Making Sense

Well after 12 years of sitting on my bookshelf, I should finish the Brunner Series (only read Blood Money) but I may re-read The Tales of Orfeo.


----------



## fotoshark

bout to start reading The Martian by Andy Weir. 

- T.


----------



## Tawa

Stop Making Sense said:


> I may re-read The Tales of Orfeo.


Only ever read the first one. Although I have all three on the shelf.... :blush:


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished "Knights of the Imperium" Novella by Graham McNeil. Back to the 2nd & 3rd books of the "The Black Plague" Trilogy in the Time of Legends Series by C.L. Werner.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

Diatribe1974 said:


> Finished "Knights of the Imperium" Novella by Graham McNeil. Back to the 2nd & 3rd books of the "The Black Plague" Trilogy in the Time of Legends Series by C.L. Werner.


How was Knights of the Imperium?
I'm hoping it is really good stuff!

I just finished A Thousand Sons and started Nemesis.


----------



## Gret79

Started Atlas Infernus again last night. A chapter in, I remembered I've got a H.G Wells compendium my Dad lent to me to get through.

Started War Of The Worlds last night.

Really looking forward to The Invisible Man and The Island Of Dr Moreau too.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Book 2 of the Mistborn series. Love it so far.


----------



## Doelago

About halfway through _Double Eagle_ by Dan Abnett. Absolutely amazing book so far.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Really struggling to find something to read atm, I started Death of Antagonis but it didn't keep me interested, not been interested in anything since Scars :/


----------



## Hoshi

Finished the first heretic. One of the best in the HH series for me. Just behind Thousand Sons.


----------



## Tawa

Words_of_Truth said:


> Really struggling to find something to read atm, I started Death of Antagonis but it didn't keep me interested, not been interested in anything since Scars :/


Took me a while to finish that one......


----------



## Hoshi

Looking forward to starting Aurelian!!


----------



## Doelago

About half way through _Hammer & Anvil_ and I’m quite liking it so far.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished books 2 and 3 of "The Black Plague" trilogy of the "Time of Legends" series by C.L. Werner. Was an excellent trilogy, but it definitely screamed about how it needed to be a solid 5-6 book series to tell the whole tale (damn you BL for forcing it to a simple 3 book limit!!!!). Am now reading the limited edition hardback novella "Arjac Rockfist" by Ben Counter. Been a solid read so far. Will finish it up some time tomorrow, even at my slow turtle-like pace.


----------



## Doelago

Reading _Damocles._ Sigh... In comparison to the Apocalypse series the SMB books are magnificent works of art.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Hereticus. These books really are excellent. It's that long since I read them the first time I actually forgot some of the major plot points.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Finished _Arjac Rockfist_, moved on to _"Renegades of the Imperium"_ Anthology, then moved on to _"Malodrax"_ by Ben Counter. All have been good reads so far. Once this one is done, I'll head back into the Heresy and get a few books knocked out from my last one finished (will be starting back at _Thousand Sons_ and moving on several books).


----------



## Sevatar

Path of the Incubus by Andy Chambers. 

It's great Dark Eldar fun (as was the previous book). But I notice an unusual amount of spelling errors, maybe I'm getting pedantic.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Sevatar said:


> But I notice an unusual amount of spelling errors, maybe I'm getting pedantic.


Black Library. Editing at it's best.:fool:


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

Just finished Promethean Sun(I really liked it), and started The Outcast Dead.
Though I may take a break and read Apocalyptic Montessa and Nuclear Lulu: A Tale of Atomic Love, mainly for the title lol


----------



## Tawa

Zero Six Bravo, by Damien Lewis


----------



## Brobaddon

Vulkan Lives and Ravenor Omnibus.


----------



## Doelago

_The Blood Angels Omnibus_ by James Swallow.


----------



## gen.ahab

Just picked up my copy of Blood of Asaheim. Here's hoping it will be worth it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Lords of Mars. Shaping up to be as good as Priests.


----------



## evanswolves

Around half way through The First Heretic, loving it so far


----------



## Brother Subtle

http://imgur.com/TAmRH7J

Double Eagle. 1st Ed, hardcover with dust jacket. Brand new, never read. $40AUS. Pretty happy with the buy. Thanks AbesBooks!


----------



## Jacobite

Brother Subtle said:


> http://imgur.com/TAmRH7J
> 
> Double Eagle. 1st Ed, hardcover with dust jacket. Brand new, never read. $40AUS. Pretty happy with the buy. Thanks AbesBooks!


I have one very similar actually, not sure if it's first edition though (it's the edition with the pages flipped on pages 50/51), fucking love that book although I am very scared for Interceptor City (please no Heldrakes!).

Currently reading "The Gospel of Loki" which is the story of the Norse Gods and Ragnarok from Loki's perspective, very entertaining!


----------



## Brother Emund

_'Betrayer'_ by ADB. Near the end now, boy is Angron a loon! k:


----------



## Hoshi

Finally got around to finishing Aurelian. Enjoyed it.

Just started Blood of Aenarion. Got the full trilogy so thats my plan, but with all the summer sport it may take a while


----------



## gothik

just finished Ravenwing and just started Dragon Age Asunder


----------



## Nacho libre

Just started path of the archon.


----------



## evanswolves

Angels of Darkness


----------



## Myen'Tal

Path of the Archon, enjoying it so far .


----------



## Sevatar

I just started the Night Lords omnibus (which is positively massive, it makes my other omnibuses look tiny). 60 pages in and I like the portrayal of the Traitor Marines immensely already.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Just started _Angel of Fire_. It's been too long since I read any William King. Definitely the most under rated of the horses in the BL stable.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Stormcaller. All good so far.


----------



## Tawa

I'm about 3/4 of the way through Commissar at the minute


----------



## Angel of Lies

Half through the Grey Knights Omnibus (Ben Counter). Is pretty good to me. I like the main character and their general depiction so far.


----------



## Stephen74

Vengeful spirit at the moment. It's ok, the usual McNeill waffle that makes me want to hunt him down and amputate his fingers one by one so I never have to suffer his drivel again, but as usual, his good bits are good enough.


----------



## evanswolves

a third or so through Deliverance Lost, and really enjoying it


----------



## Hoshi

Finished Vengeful Spirit. How did the hit team get off the VS btw? Thought it was a bit farfetched.

Enjoyed the book but not among my favourites of the HH series.

Thousand Sons, Betrayer, The First Heretic, Fulgrim.


----------



## Haskanael

Emperor's gift, good book thus far, but I Find myself enjoying the Fenrisian inquisitor and the space wolves more then the actual main characters.


----------



## Vaz

Pathfinders escape from Vengeful Spirit;


As you know they went up to Vengeful Spirit's Throne Room where they confronted Horus. The Officio Assassinorum Operative who piloted their craft blew out the windows which caused the room to lose pressure at such speed that all those who were unsecured were swept out into space. The ship would have been able to pick them up while they were left hanging in space.


I am currently reading "Archaon". Only just started it, but it is a fantastic read so far. He is rapidly becoming one of my favourite authors. I've loved his Heresy works - I just wish that his "Riven" was the novel on the Iron Hands rather than Damnation of Pythos. Might have to pick up his Fateweaver and Ahriman.

I hope he gets a full novel soon to showcase his talent, where we can see if he matches up to ADB and Chris Wraight - sadly, after TUE, I don't think Abnett is on form as a 30K writer - that may be down to his illness which I've heard rumours about - if true, I wish him a speedy recovery - not only because I wish him well, but because his writing is suffering.


----------



## Nordicus

Just started the Wordbearers omnibus. I jsut read the fluff behind Crimson Slaughter in their supplement, so now I'm eager to read more about various Chaos warbands/legions.


----------



## Tawa

Finished reading Commissar, and I utterly destroyed "Sniper in Helmand" in about two days.

I'm going to start reading "Assassin's Reign" next :good:


----------



## evanswolves

Just over half way through Ragnar's Claw, tis very very good so far


----------



## Nordicus

Nordicus said:


> Just started the Wordbearers omnibus. I jsut read the fluff behind Crimson Slaughter in their supplement, so now I'm eager to read more about various Chaos warbands/legions.


Nevermind this one - Some fucktard stole my bag in the train, so I lost the book -.-


----------



## Hoshi

Vaz said:


> Pathfinders escape from Vengeful Spirit;
> 
> 
> As you know they went up to Vengeful Spirit's Throne Room where they confronted Horus. The Officio Assassinorum Operative who piloted their craft blew out the windows which caused the room to lose pressure at such speed that all those who were unsecured were swept out into space. The ship would have been able to pick them up while they were left hanging in space.


Cheers, I assumed so. Now I think of it the Pathfinders would want to go and the VS crew would be grabbing hold fast. Better than ninja smoke I guess :grin:


----------



## Brobaddon

Wolf of ash and fire. Even Orks from 30k millenium were a lot bigger and more powerful than modern counterparts. I guess back then everyone was more powerful.

There was an ork so massive that his arm alone was as wide as Horus..... lol


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Half way through the first Malazan book, and struggling to keep going. I'm wondering how they get such rave reviews. Gonna take a break from it for Talon of Horus, which I downloaded last night, I think.


----------



## Hoshi

Was a few chapters into Sword of Caledor but I have decided to take a break and start Talon of Horus.


----------



## gen.ahab

Currently working through The Emperor's Gift, Maldorax and, very slowly because I can't figure out where I put the damn thing, Salamander.


----------



## Brobaddon

Finished Wolf of ash and fire, solid 3.5/5 for a short story. About to start Eternal Crusader and finally started _Legion_ by Dan Abnett. Dunno what took me so long.


----------



## dmcwarhammer

Let the Galaxy Burn. Pretty entertaining collection so far.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Apart from recently reading the recent lore book that came with the Nagash rules, I've not been tempted by anything else, I think I'm burnt out


----------



## Tyrannus

After some recommendations/warnings in these forums I took a stab at Deliverance lost. I got to chapter 4 then got bored haha. I'll definitely come back to it though. To be fair I am in the same predicament with 3 other books (Ahriman: Exile, Armageddon and Descent of Angels). I think it's more to do with feeling a bit burned out reading about Space Marines.

So while all those books are put on the back burner, I completed Sigvald. I am going to say it right now, it's one of my all time fave Warhammer fantasy books, I just love it.

Right now I am reading the first Malus Darkblade book The Daemon's Curse. So from the looks of things, I am going to be in a Warhammer Fantasy binge in the forseeable future


----------



## Hoshi

About two thirds of the way through The Talon of Horus. Enjoying it immensely so far. Seems a shortish book though. I really want to get hold of the chapters that were from the special edition.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Half way through the first Malazan book. I like the writing style, but I can't shake the feeling I've jumped into a series in the second or third book. I have been reassured that it all comes together eventually.


----------



## Logaan

Currently re-reading Legion. Last read this in about 2009 and had completely forgotten pretty much everything about it.


----------



## Tawa

Started reading _Angel Exterminatus_ this morning


----------



## Hoshi

Just finished End Times: The Curse of Khaine. Not sure what to make of it all right now to be honest.

After I finished Flugrim a few years back I read Heresy in random order these days, with whatever takes my fancy. 

Read Deliverance Lost. Better than I thought it would be to be honest and loved the Alpha Legion story. Going to start Legion because of this very soon. Although with Abnett he seems to have the decent characters in his books less than filler characters. I hope there is plenty of Alpharius and his legion.

This forum seems dead. Only joined recently and hardly any life in it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Enjoying _Ahriman: Sorcerer _at the moment.


----------



## Hoshi

Not sure what to read next. 

The Carnac Campaign is really tempting as is Archaon. Might just smash through the 'End Times' series though. I enjoyed The Curse of Khaine but have not touched the others yet.


----------



## Tawa

Since I last posted in here, I have read and finished "_Burma Railway Man: Secret Letters of a Japanese POW_", and I am halfway through "_Satan's Choice_" about a former MC member.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Half way through _Memories of Ice_, the third in the Malazan series. Really enjoying these books so far.


----------



## Commander Firebrand

Just finished Talon of Horus which I absolutely loved and now I can't decide if I should start Forgotten Empire or Path of the Renegade


----------



## piemelke

just finished Mephiston, really enjoyed it, Mephiston is rather koel


----------



## Old Man78

I'm starting book two of the Hunger Games trilogy, and I am really liking it


----------



## Uveron

Just finished The Siege of Castellax.. 

Not sure what will be next, trying to read more than 2 books in a year! (E-Books on my phone may be the new plan) 

Trying to decided if I pick up the 2nd HH e-book (I own it in paperback), or try and find time to read it when I am at home..


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Just started _Kharn: Eater of Worlds, _after working through _Vorax, Brotherhood of the Moon, Chirurgeon, Twisted, _and _Wolf Mother, _all of which were absolutely pointless, except for a hint at the early history of the Emperor's Children in _Chirurgeon. _


----------



## Lord of the Night

Currently reading Scar Night by Alan Campbell. Quite a grimdark fantasy.


LotN


----------



## gen.ahab

_Dog Company: The Boys of Pointe du Hoc_, by Patrick O'Donnell. Fantastic book. Extremely sad, but also inspiring.

EDIT: And here's me forgetting to read directions, again. 

BL-wise, slowly plugging my way through _Battle of the Fang_ for what seems the third time.


----------



## World Eater XII

Just started re reading unremembered empire while also reading Legacies of betrayal!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Just started _The World Engine_. Looking forward to seeing how this is handled.


----------



## dsol

Just finished _Titanicus _and have to say it was my first WH40k book revolving around titans which made it awkward at first but by the end of it I ready to be a Princeps. About to start _False Gods_ for the second time. (got distracted half way through last time)


----------



## Tawa

dsol said:


> Just finished _Titanicus_


Awesome book right there! :good:


----------



## Nacho libre

Tawa said:


> Awesome book right there! :good:


Abnett always is good haha.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

_The World Engine. _Bit of a slog to be honest. Was hoping for more.


----------



## Tawa

Nacho libre said:


> Abnett always is good haha.


Damn straight! :good:


----------



## Uveron

I have discovered the Joys of audible.com and have been 'reading/listening to Worldwar: In the Balance by Harry Turtledove. Very fun book.. and for a free book as part of the Free Audible trial... even better 


(Tip: if you haven't signed up yet, look for a link that gives you two free credits.)


----------



## Tawa

I'd also recommend Turtledove's *Great War* series 

I've just started a first for me. _Andy McNab: *The New Recruit*._


----------



## Angel of Lies

Currently reading The Talon of Horus.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

About half way through _Pariah. _Not quite sure what to make of it so far.


----------



## Tawa

Khorne's Fist said:


> About half way through _Pariah. _Not quite sure what to make of it so far.


Haven't started it yet....


----------



## Gret79

I’m having an eldar kick again – I just read Valedor which I really enjoyed. It actually shows the Eldar as mainly competent :grin:
I’ve also just read the Carnac Campaign. That’s an hour I won’t get back.


----------



## Znoz

Damn, Necropolis is so good.
Decided to read Ghosts right after Horus Heresy series - quality gap between latest HH's and older books is huge.


----------



## Tawa

Znoz said:


> Damn, Necropolis is so good.


Necropolis is a fucking awesome book! :good:


----------



## Mossy Toes

_Necropolis _is pretty damn solid. Up there with _Only in Death_ for best Ghost book, in my eyes: both of them stories about last stands in desperately outnumbered situations, which is where Abnett and the Ghosts really excel, story-wise.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

After many years of saying I'd get around to it, finally reading _The Demon's Curse._ Enjoying it so far. The Dark Elves are deliciously evil. Looking forward to reading the rest of the series.


----------



## Myen'Tal

Currently half way through _A Game of Thrones and Brimstone Angels_, also about 3/4 of the way through the first book of _The Chronicles of the Black Company Omnibus_ by Glen Cook. All of them are pretty good, but Glen Cook takes the cake .


----------



## Khorne's Fist

About a quarter the way through Straken. Jesus, but it's a struggle. Amateur mistakes on every other page, yet again highlighting the terrible editing standards at BL, and the main character is nothing like I imagined. The old chestnut of a new commissar with preconceived notions of his new unit is getting a bit old now as well. Can't see myself going much further with this, as much as I'd like to see Nork lay the smack down.

EDIT: On top of all that, there's no sign of Harker yet, which I was hoping for.


----------



## Brobaddon

Fire Drake currently. Decent book considering Kyme's standards. Between, what's the release date for Abnett's " I am slaughter " ? Mentions 2016 only.


----------



## Brobaddon

> About a quarter the way through Straken. Jesus, but it's a struggle. Amateur mistakes on every other page, yet again highlighting the terrible editing standards at BL, and the main character is nothing like I imagined. The old chestnut of a new commissar with preconceived notions of his new unit is getting a bit old now as well. Can't see myself going much further with this, as much as I'd like to see Nork lay the smack down.
> 
> EDIT: On top of all that, there's no sign of Harker yet, which I was hoping for.


Warning: spoilers for those who haven't read






Just finished it myself. Dunno, I think Frost is good at building up anticipation but the pacing is terrible. The whole subplot with Greiss and the Navy was wasted and in the end they did nothing. Not seeing Nork engage in combat at all was terribly dissapointing. It felt like Frost put him in the book just beacuse the fluff demanded. As for Straken, Im not sure what to think. Partially I imagined him to be a jerkward much as any catachan, but he turned out to be quite collected and stern for a jungle fighter, at least on the outside. Tho personally i found his character boring and some of the lines he uses are standard cliche army stuff you can find in any B rated action movie. Goes for all Catachans to be honest. The whole " we don't like commisars boo hoo " thingy was cringe worthy. Altho it didnt really help with the fact that Morell was just yet another standard Commisar. 

Snikrot and Kommandos were awesome. Seeing an Ork put down Catachan's off their high horse for a change was nice. 

The ending was terribly rushed and KillzKar did nothing in the end, and being trampled by his own Squiggoth was terribly anti-climatic. 

Overall, an average book. tho Frost is showing some promise in field of building up anticipation and scenery/atmosphere overall. Characters, plot, pacing tho will take much more work tho.

5/10


----------



## Angel of Lies

Currently reading Hammer of the Emperor. I've finished Mercy Run and I think I'm almost through Gunheads. Wulfe is a pretty good character, but I've found Lenck to be a little cliché. The overall story is pretty good, it doesn't just stick to Wulfe nor is he some big-shot while somehow still keeping my focus on him. The Orks are ... Orks, same as always but I do like how they adapted to their environment giving me a new perspective on just how resilient the Orks can be.

However, seeing how far I've gotten into the Omnibus I am fearing that the other two stories Ice Guard and Desert Raiders may be much smaller. I'm hoping the quality holds up.

Also work on Ahriman: Sorcerer, and despite all the praise it's gotten I've found it boring at times. I'm hoping it wraps up nicely though.


----------



## Captain_Loken

I just finished Talon of Horus yesterday, and loved it and can't wait for the next book to come out. 

I'm currently reading Ahriman: Exile. I have Ahriman: Sorcerer next, and hopefully the next book will be out shortly after.


----------



## Tawa

Angel of Lies said:


> Desert Raiders


I've got Desert Raiders here. It's slightly thinner than the regular books, and it wasn't that bad a read.


----------



## Moriouce

I've started The left hand of god trilogy by Paul Hoffman. First book was very intresting and I've just ordered book 2. Realy enjoy the alternative history-fantasy in it. 
Also read first book in te Games of Thrones series and I'll soon have the testning the series in a week or so.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

The Hunt for Magnus. I'm losing interest of this habit of releasing prequels of books released years ago.


----------



## Hoshi

Recently finished the Tyrion and Teclis trilogy. Solid but not great.

Deciding between (a re read of) Eisonhorn/Ravenor sagas, Cybernetica or Asurmen next.


----------



## veterannoob

Just finished first half of Night Lords omnibus, Bloodreaver is the next work in that omnibus for me. Started Lords of Mars again now that I'm pumped about the recent adeptus mechanicus models. Finished Cybernetica last night.

I interview a lot of authors on the book clubs we do on my weekly podcast Combat Phase so yesterday finished going through Rise of Nagash trilogy for our Warhammer Fantasy Book Club with author Mike Lee. On that interview Mike also talked about HH: Fallen Angels and his Crimson Fist stories, including the upcoming novel he's working on now.

My queue for BL books is ridiculous and ever-growing but the **current** order is: _Lords of Mars, Gods of Mars, Ahirman: Sorcerer, Unforgiven, Titanicus, Hunt for Magnus, and Curse of the Phoenix Crown_ for upcoming author interviews.

Thanks for hosting this thread. It's good for inspiration and discovering new fiction.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer

I've just finished reading all the HH Tallarn novels.
Book one (executioner) was OK, but some of the dialgoue between characters was horrendously bad.
Book two (Ironclad) was really quite enjoyable. I liked each of the individual plot strands.
Book three (well, hardly a book...extremely short story; Witness) was so short I wonder if it should have existed at all. I'm not sure what the exact word count is, but I suspect that there are posts on this forum which are longer and more interesting than that story. Pointless.


Now I've moved onto Cybernetica. I can't say I've enjoyed the start. I'm only 20 pages in, but it's currently coming across as rather predictable and by the numbers. I hope it picks up and throws some surprises my way. If not, I will have to hunt down the author and eat his bones.


----------



## Captain_Loken

Jude finished the Word Bearer's series, and now I'm going back to the Night Lords series. Only halfway through the first book, but it's quite interesting. 

The eBook I downloaded is formatted so strangely. Every couple sentences has a starts a new paragraph and like two 'enters' (spaces) between each paragraph. It kinda makes reading the book faster.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer

Captain_Loken said:


> Jude finished the Word Bearer's series, and now I'm going back to the Night Lords series. Only halfway through the first book, but it's quite interesting.
> 
> The eBook I downloaded is formatted so strangely. Every couple sentences has a starts a new paragraph and like two 'enters' (spaces) between each paragraph. It kinda makes reading the book faster.


Sounds like Alpha Legion trickery to me. Beware. They are probably watching you right now.


----------



## Captain_Loken

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Sounds like Alpha Legion trickery to me. Beware. They are probably watching you right now.


Believe it or not, two out of three eBooks I download are formatted like this. It could also be that I download them as Mobi's and then convert them to PDF for the awesome PDF viewer on my tablet. (lets me highlight where I left off, and save bookmarks)

Also, I think it would be amazing if they were watching me. I would love to be recruited as Astartes, especially Chaos!


----------



## veterannoob

I too feel the pain of the shorter Tallarn series so far, even the audio dramas. I can see where you would have a sketchy start to Cybernetica. MY own opinion it's worth it and I like how it turns out. My interview with Rob Sanders on Combat Phase podcast ep 112 went up this week on iTunes where Rob talks the mechanicum 30K &40K in his books and the differ neves, maybe have a listen before you finish it? No huge spoilers. Hopefully you enjoy. 

I haven't discusses Tallrn books with anyone yet who has read them all so I'm interested in hearing your thoughts.m



Kharn The Complainer said:


> I've just finished reading all the HH Tallarn novels.
> Book one (executioner) was OK, but some of the dialgoue between characters was horrendously bad.
> Book two (Ironclad) was really quite enjoyable. I liked each of the individual plot strands.
> Book three (well, hardly a book...extremely short story; Witness) was so short I wonder if it should have existed at all. I'm not sure what the exact word count is, but I suspect that there are posts on this forum which are longer and more interesting than that story. Pointless.
> 
> 
> Now I've moved onto Cybernetica. I can't say I've enjoyed the start. I'm only 20 pages in, but it's currently coming across as rather predictable and by the numbers. I hope it picks up and throws some surprises my way. If not, I will have to hunt down the author and eat his bones.


----------



## veterannoob

I have not tried the word bearers series but halfway through Night lords omnibus with all the extras and audio. A cool story. The heresy super shorty release via the warhammer app was. Nice linking to the omnibus. 

Enjoy!


Captain_Loken said:


> Jude finished the Word Bearer's series, and now I'm going back to the Night Lords series. Only halfway through the first book, but it's quite interesting.
> 
> The eBook I downloaded is formatted so strangely. Every couple sentences has a starts a new paragraph and like two 'enters' (spaces) between each paragraph. It kinda makes reading the book faster.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer

Cybernetica was better than I had expected. It did the right thing in not retelling a story we already know and decided to skip to a more interesting part. I'll certainly give the author credit for that.
It also sets up a future Mars novel pretty nicely and gives motivation for those novels.

The lack of Kharn is the novella's main failing. But it can be overlooked on this occasion. I will allow the author to live...for now.


----------



## Iron Circle

Scars from HH series.


----------



## Doelago

_Ragnar Blackmane_ was great, _Cybernetica_ was somewhat enjoyable and now I am back to slogging through _The Unforgiven_. Halfway through it and so far it feels like the weakest out of the series, which is disappointing.


----------



## veterannoob

Oh, that's a shame, I was looking forward to Unforgiven.


----------



## Trickless Trickster

Kharn The Complainer said:


> The lack of Kharn is the novella's main failing. But it can be overlooked on this occasion. I will allow the author to live...for now.


I am glad sense decided to pay you a visit, Brother Kharn, otherwise I'd have to beat it into you.

Now what am I reading again... Ah, that's it. _Legion of the Damned_. I'm a hundred pages in and enjoying it. I'm liking Kersh a lot, too; he's one of the most interesting characters in any _Space Marines Battles_ book I've read so far.


----------



## Tawa

I rather enjoyed the idea that the LotD were almost like some sort of mental problem with Kersh.

"I see dead marines....." :laugh:


----------



## dmcwarhammer

Despite reading 27 books so far this year, only two have been BL. I'm jumping back into HH, reading Nemesis now. Loving it so far.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

The Ragnar Blackmane novella. Hard work so far.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter

Finishing reading Death of Integrity. It's ok I guess. Not great but it's kept me interested enough to keep reading I suppose


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Just started _Pharos_. Finding it hard to be enthused by it after breaking a recent fast of BL novels because of reading the Malazan series back to back, and I've been very disappointed by both novellas I've read. Hopefully it gets better.


----------



## darkreever

Got my hands on _Legacies of Betrayel_ and _The Only Pirate At The Party_, sadly the book stores by me are carrying fewer and fewer BL novels these days. Gonna have to start falling back on the other books I have collected after all this time.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Half way through _Pharos. _its not bad, but I just can't shake the feeling it's gonna prove to be yet another pretty pointless entry to the overall HH story arc.


----------



## Tawa

Currently reading _Pathfinder_ by David Blakely.


----------



## Brobaddon

Reading I am Slaughter. Seems okay for now, also introduces a new xenos race. 

Edit: Got to read only a couple of pages, but, I really like the whole Imperial " court " dynamic with the High Lords of Terra and what not. Vangorich seems like an really interesting guy, hopefully I'll get to see his combat prowess as a grandmaster of the office.


----------



## Lorgar Aurelian

Recently finished some Heresy that I skipped at the time. Finished Legion and Scars. I think they are up there with the other top tier novels so far ( Fulgrim, The First Heretic, Thousand Sons).

It's gorgeous outside today so I might head to the park and chill out with my kindle and start the path of heaven.


----------



## Lorgar Aurelian

Khorne's Fist said:


> Just started _Pharos_. Finding it hard to be enthused by it after breaking a recent fast of BL novels because of reading the Malazan series back to back, and I've been very disappointed by both novellas I've read. Hopefully it gets better.


How highly would you recommend the Malazan series pal? I see there are is a series before this called The Kharkanas Trilogy. Is this essential beforehand? Thanks.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Lorgar Aurelian said:


> How highly would you recommend the Malazan series pal? I see there are is a series before this called The Kharkanas Trilogy. Is this essential beforehand? Thanks.


The Kharkanas books are written after the Malazan books, but set about 100,000 years before them. You'd be better off with reading the books of Ian Esselmont, Erikson's co-creator. His books run along parallel lines, with characters crisscrossing between the series. Check the publishing dates, and read them in that order. I read the all Malazan books first, and am only reading Esselmont's ones now, and I can really see how they would have added some extra detail and background knowledge. On the whole an excellent series.


----------



## Lorgar Aurelian

Khorne's Fist said:


> The Kharkanas books are written after the Malazan books, but set about 100,000 years before them. You'd be better off with reading the books of Ian Esselmont, Erikson's co-creator. His books run along parallel lines, with characters crisscrossing between the series. Check the publishing dates, and read them in that order. I read the all Malazan books first, and am only reading Esselmont's ones now, and I can really see how they would have added some extra detail and background knowledge. On the whole an excellent series.


Thanks pal. Very daunting jumping into a series this big.


----------



## shaantitus

Just finished Kharn. Same day I got it. It is pretty light reading but for me its value was in explaining how a legion of frothing madmen would work, and that was cool. I like the World Eaters even more now.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Lorgar Aurelian said:


> Thanks pal. Very daunting jumping into a series this big.


I began the Malazan series a while ago and the advice I was given is to read Ian C. Esslemont's Night of Knives first, it is set before the first Malazan novel and gives a wealth of background information on the Malazan Empire, The Emperor and Dancer, Laseen, the High House Shadow and the Warrens, and it is essentially the story of a very important event that affects the Malazan series from the get go.

Basically it does everything that a first novel in a series should, everything that Gardens of the Moon does not.


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Lorgar Aurelian said:


> Very daunting jumping into a series this big.


It is, but well worth it with this series.


----------



## Lorgar Aurelian

Lord of the Night said:


> I began the Malazan series a while ago and the advice I was given is to read Ian C. Esslemont's Night of Knives first, it is set before the first Malazan novel and gives a wealth of background information on the Malazan Empire, The Emperor and Dancer, Laseen, the High House Shadow and the Warrens, and it is essentially the story of a very important event that affects the Malazan series from the get go.
> 
> Basically it does everything that a first novel in a series should, everything that Gardens of the Moon does not.
> 
> 
> LotN



Just started Knight of Knives. Then will head into Gardens of the Moon. All on hold because Praetorian of Dorn has just dropped though :grin:




Khorne's Fist said:


> It is, but well worth it with this series.


Trust Praetorian of Dorn to show up as I was finally ready to delve into this saga.


----------



## Tawa

Getting ready to start reading "Blood Red Snow".


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I've about 50 pages left of Praetorian of Dorn. While it's a well written book, I'm getting really, really, _really_ tired of the ALs super sneaky ninja spy conspirator bullshit. So much so that I'm finding it hard to finish it off. It's been played up way too much at this stage, IMO. If they're as good as portrayed they could have won the war before it even started.


----------



## Old Man78

Have started "clan of the cave bear" by Jean M Auel, got the whole series, really liking it, well written with a nice pace to it


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Oldman78 said:


> Have started "clan of the cave bear" by Jean M Auel, got the whole series, really liking it, well written with a nice pace to it


First book is great, but later in the series you'll get tired of Ayla discovering fire, maths, the internal combustion engine and a cure for cancer. Or that's what it feels like, similar to my feelings on the AL.


----------



## Old Man78

I dont mind pal, prehistoric escapeism, I'm done with the Heresy series anyway, well may get master of mankind when it drops, and I'll off load the majority of books I have to make space in my man cave


----------



## Batarang

I currently read The Ultramarines series. I started with The killing ground and currently at Page 138. My first 40k book and i really liked it so far.


----------



## Lorgar Aurelian

Just finished Knight of Knives. My first entry into the Malazan saga.

He stared out into the lazy wisps of mist and the strangely dull stars, and he remembered that other night. The night close to a year ago when he and Dassem died.” 

This is the first book I read in the series as advised by other readers. Some said start with Gardens of the Moon, others said Knight of Knives is kind of standalone.

I cannot wait to find out more about Dassem, Kellanved, Dancer and Surly.


----------



## Tawa

"The Nazi Hunters" by Damien Lewis.


----------



## Jr3212

The Hunt for Vulkan. Slowly making my way through the beast arises. I took a break from TBA when my beautiful Fabius Bile Primogenitor LE arrived, it was a great read, and to listen to the Lucius Audio Drama from the advent calendar. The Lucius Audio drama has me really excited about the novel they are going to do about him. Lucius was exactly the way you would imagine him.


----------



## Jr3212

Khorne's Fist said:


> I've about 50 pages left of Praetorian of Dorn. While it's a well written book, I'm getting really, really, _really_ tired of the ALs super sneaky ninja spy conspirator bullshit. So much so that I'm finding it hard to finish it off. It's been played up way too much at this stage, IMO. If they're as good as portrayed they could have won the war before it even started.


I'm totally with you there man. I haven't gotten to PoD yet but the whole two steps ahead of everybody else thing is getting annoying, especially when it amounts to nothing. The last story I really liked that in was Serpent Beneath. That was just an excellent story. I guess we'll just have to wait till the battle of terra to see if all their shadow ninja stuff pays off. I'm kinda hoping that it all falls flat and they just get rolled up by the Fists, Angels and Scars so I can go wah...wah in my head.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Jr3212 said:


> I'm totally with you there man. I haven't gotten to PoD yet but the whole two steps ahead of everybody else thing is getting annoying, especially when it amounts to nothing. The last story I really liked that in was Serpent Beneath. That was just an excellent story. I guess we'll just have to wait till the battle of terra to see if all their shadow ninja stuff pays off. I'm kinda hoping that it all falls flat and they just get rolled up by the Fists, Angels and Scars so I can go wah...wah in my head.


There's somewhat of a conclusion to their antics at the end of PoD, but it's apparent there's more to come on Terra from them. As you said, it's done them very little good up to now.


----------



## Tawa

"Marston Moor" - Book 6 of the Civil War Chronicles


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Currently reading The Carrion Throne. Very good so far. It's nice to get back into the grimy underworld of the Inquisition, especially on Terra.


----------



## Trump

Bao Nihn's the sorrow of war, A compelling account of life as a north Vietnamese soldier in love with death. :|


----------



## Damantas

Now I have managed to reread the legendary classic work of William Shakespeare. This is an unsurpassed work, I happened to have the opportunity to read an essay here on the tragedy of the play and decided that would not hurt to read a classic work. This is the best choice for my years. I think that reading the classics is still very interesting. That's why "Macbeth" is a great example of this.


----------



## friar76

Currently working through soul wars, then mortis, the latest siege of terra book before the next one drops.


----------

